# FiiO E9 Review



## mark2410

FiiO E9 Review
   
  First Impressions:  Hmm the shape is somehow different than what thought it would be and that dial really is big.  Not sure if I think it’s too big.  Plugging it in its immediately apparent that the little blue light is practically covered by that dial, it’s not exactly a big deal but it just seems wrong.  The rest of the thing is really quite nice, feels sturdy and solid.
   
  Plugging the E7 into the top of it, it slots in nicely but then nothing happened.  So I pulled it out and plugged it back in.  Nothing.  Turns out you have to turn on the E7 separately from the E9.  I really can only assume this was an engineering issue rather a decision someone made and even though it’s not really a big deal it’s irritating.  Anyway time to let it run for a while.
   



   
  Lows:  On the whole the lows are ever so slightly enhanced, a little bit warm and little bit rich.  It gives a really pleasant, gentle warming that is just lovely.  Lows are smooth and deep.  Okay but I do have to moan here, why can’t I use the bass boost?  While in my head I know it must have been an engineering issue, a line out is a line out, not a let’s call it line out but hardware EQ it anyway.  So I do get why, I really do but I don’t like it.  Particularly I wanted to see what it could do with the Grado 325is with a bass boost and I can’t.  I know it shouldn’t be bothering me but it is.
   
  That aside the bass does come across as wonderfully natural sounding and I suspect that added tiny hint of warmth is coming from the Wolfson DAC in the E7.  In fact the E9 in the lows sound really similar in tone to the E7.  Obviously it is far more powerful an amp so can drive things far better that the little amp in the E7 alone. 
   
  Okay I still can’t get over no bass boost, v miffed.
   



   
  Mids:  Again the mids here really remind me of the E7 in tone but are just better.  It’s not really surprising this is the case given it’s the insides of the E7 that are doing the thinking and turning that digital signal into analogue.  That signal then skips the baby amp in the E7 and springs to life in the E9.  The description of the mids therefore is going to be rather like it was for the E7, rich and liquid with a hint of added warmth.  Not that I’m complaining it’s a very pleasant sound.  The amp also has spades of power and can drive the HD600 beautifully.  I feel like I’m not really saying much about the mids but reviewing amps I find so much harder than headphones.  Amp’s make slight characteristic changes, they nudge things in a direction rather than change how things sound.  They may enable a headphone to come to life but that potential has to be there in the first place.  Assuming that potential is there then the E9 really makes the most of that DAC in the E7 and shows up how much better the DAC is than the amp in it.  The mids are very clean, very clear and very, very pleasant.
   



   
  Highs:  A bit like the E7 the highs are not as shimmery and delicate as I might like but they are a big step up from the E7.  There they have far better detail retrieval but still not totally perfect.  If I’m honest they still have a tendency to edginess to emphasis detail and on the treble happy Grado’s it’s really not something that’s needed.  Sticking on the HD515 though is a different story, they don’t have the clarity of the other full size cans I have and that slight crisp edge really works for them.  In fact the E9 really does wonders for the HD515, throw enough power at anything and they tend to improve in my opinion.  I would prefer things to have a more delicate nature in the highs but I guess you can’t have everything and it’s not like they are bad or anything, just not styled how I like it.
   



   
  Interface:  I can’t say I really like how the E9 operates, I can’t see the on light because its hidden by the big dial (however the big dial is really nice to use) and I don’t like that turning the E9 on or off doesn’t do the same to the plugged in E7.  I know that they are all really petty small complaints but they really niggle me.
   
  Power:  There is absolutely shed loads of power here.  With the HD600 on low gain, about 10:30 is as far as I get before thinking it’s getting unpleasantly loud.  Why on earth there is soooooo much power available I don’t know as I cant imagine a headphone that needs it all, I actually wonder why it doesn’t have speaker out connections, the power is there.  These have more than enough power to make even the deafest user happy.
   
  Transparency:  It’s good but maybe not perfect.  That really shouldn’t be taken as a negative, more as expression of how it sounds and that’s leaning towards the warm and more intimate.  I feel like I’m re writing the E7 review here.  The Wolfson DAC is clearly at work here.  The differentiator is that the E9 can obviously drive things better.  The E9 opens things up more and makes things feel fuller and more effortless.  You get the impression there is a lot of headroom and that’s because there is.
   



   
  DAC:  In my opinion the DAC here is what’s in control of the sound.  As I said in the E7 review I thought the Wolfson WM8740 wasn’t the limiting factor in its performance and the E9 bares that out.  Oh and btw the Wolfson WM8740 is the same DAC that iBasso are putting in the new D12.  Yes that’s right the E7 has the same DAC as the D12.  The E9 lets you get the best out of that DAC.  It just does everything better than the 7 and lets the little Wolfson really stretch it legs.  It really all feels so organic and naturally effortless.  There is a reason people like Wolfson you know.  And to think I used to go past their big shinny glass building regularly and think who the hell are Wolfson?
   
   
  Value:  Well the E9’s newness means I can’t seem to find it anywhere, I did manage to find it one place and actually in the UK too, PJBOX has it going for £75 so that seems pretty in line with the expected US$100 mark.  I’m not sure I really have to say it but it’s a FiiO and have they made anything yet that hasn’t been heralded as great value?  Tbh this could be the most interesting product they have made yet and if I recall there where stories of there going to be a speaker add on for this.  Not really sure why this doesn’t have binding post itself as the power is there but hey.  You get a lovely little slab of aluminium and it makes a wonderful noise.  I’m not sure it’s such a great value proposition if you don’t have an E7 as it would always feel like something was lacking.  However once this starts hitting the retail supply chain I’m sure ever seller will offer its as a combo deal for the 2 and there is just no way that’s not going to represent great value.
   
  It would make a lovely Christmas present you know.
   



   
  Conclusion:  I feel like I’ve been a little wishy washy about the E9 as it’s not a jump out at you product.  It doesn’t have any grandiose, dramatic OMG moments.  It just quietly does its thing and makes a beautiful noise.  To fuss, no drama it just does what it does.  It’s so subtle that its only when you compare directly to the E7 amp you can see there is that difference.  It’s just better. 
   
  Now here comes the rub.  There are silly things that annoy me here and I’m not sure if they can be changed but if so, FiiO please do. The first thing is that no bass boost, now it’s something I’m willing to forgive in theory but I strangely find myself not really being able to let it drop.  I doubt I’d even use it if I had it but the fact that I can’t means I desperately want to try it.  That the bass and the way it offered three different amounts of boost was something I liked so much about the E7 even if I hardly ever used it.  I can deal with not ever having had something but it feels like it was dangled in front of me and then was snatched away at the last moment.  It makes me sad.
   
  The other thing, and again it’s a small thing but why the hell won’t the E7 turn off.  Granted I don’t know how you would make it do so but the integration of the two just screams at me that it should operate in unison.  That I’ve also taken to using as a DAC/line out for my little desktop speaker set up means that stupid itunes needs to be restarted every time something has been switched off.  It’s annoying and I’m not just leaving everything on, I did for a few days and it bothered me.  I know there has to be a good reason for it but nevertheless I do not like it.
   
  I feel like I’m being horribly unkind to the E9 as it really is a great device and when paired to the E7 it’s a killer combo.  To guess about the costs and let’s say £75 for the E9, actually scratch that.  Oh my, I have just noticed that PJBOX is doing the E7 & E9 combo for £114.25 (unusual figure if you ask me) which is pretty astonishing value.  Think of it like you buying a little desktop amp/DAC and you get to pull off a bit of and use it as a portable amp too.  There just isn’t anything product out there I can think of that does the same.  Hell, that’s less than what I paid for the Icon mobile once you added in shipping and Parcel Farce’s abuse fee’s.  What’s more is it sounds great and has more power than you can shake a stick at.  There is no way anyone’s buying this and complaining it’s all too quiet for them.
   
  Oh and most importantly it totally fits in with the decor of my desk. J


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Blue light - Why not just put on your right side? I have no problem seeing the LED from that side.
   
  Power On/Off - Is it really that much of a pain to turn off both devices? It takes a fraction of a second longer than the E7 to turn on/off when paired with the E9. Are we just getting lazy here?
   
  Bass Boost EQ - you COULD use the E7 as an undocked DAC/PRE-AMP and hook it up to the E9's line in via 3.5mm cable. It gives you all the E7's function at the expense of the E9 getting a pre-amped signal and that the E7 is no longer docked. I have done this and there is no noticeable loss of SQ when comparing the E7's Bass Boost 0 vs the docked E7. Beggars can't be choosers if they want the other E7's Bass Boost levels...
   
  At the price point, you are getting one HELL of an amp that can power both my K701 and DT990/600 with relative ease... I'd find it hard to believe that something in the price range can compare.


----------



## Riku540

You probably can't see the power light because it's on the left of your laptop and thus blocking your view. Mine is on the right and it is clearly visible.
  
  Also there is a workaround for the bass boost; just simply connect them via 3.5mm instead of docked. Yes I know it's not using a proper line-out and not as pretty as being docked this way, but it works.
   
  And maybe I'm just misinterpreting your wording; but the E7 does turn off... Just hold down the power for a few seconds. If you meant together with the E9, all I have to say is "meh."
   
  I personally give my E7/E9 very high ratings especially for the price point.
   
  EDIT: Mad Lust Envy beats me again... lol.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hahaha, same exact thoughts. XD


----------



## audionewbi

you dont hear much of a difference mainly because your cans dont need extra juice to go to their full potential. But if you use cants like the beyerdynamic D990 600 ohms or the k701 you will for sure hear the difference it makes. For me it did big time!
  The only thing I can criticise them about is their final inspection testing. I dont think fiio does that as for me my 3.5 mm headphone jack was faulty out of the box. However considering the price I sort of get why that is so.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The 3.5mm jack is a bit moody on mine too. You have to kinda  work your headphone in right or you might lose one side in the sound. Certainly not an input I'd  wanna constantly connect and disconnect from too much, so I'll stick to the 6.35mm jack, as it's perfect...
   
  And he's right. I tested the M50 AND Creative Aurvana Live which were low impedance cans and they didn't benefit much from the E9, in fact they sounded almost identical to when I used them with the E7. Not saying the HD600 is easy to drive themselves...
   
  The E9 definitely shows it's strengths with hard to drive headphones.


----------



## Riku540

I think it could definitely be a quality inspection thing. Some of you may know I am on my second unit; the first one had a faulty dock and caused me to lose the left channel. My new one works perfectly in all connections; although admittedly I have been babying my E7/E9 in fear of something happening again.


----------



## Proglover

ordered the combo deal at PJBox (I was searching for a place to buy them and read this review)
   
  hope they will be here in Holland soon, can't wait


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Proglover, I owned the DT770/80 at one time and I wholeheartedly believe the E9 will benefit it GREATLY.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> You probably can't see the power light because it's on the left of your laptop and thus blocking your view. Mine is on the right and it is clearly visible.
> 
> Also there is a workaround for the bass boost; just simply connect them via 3.5mm instead of docked. Yes I know it's not using a proper line-out and not as pretty as being docked this way, but it works.
> 
> ...


 


  well the reason it cant go on the right is because tho cable got in the way using the mouse, i tried it there at first but had to move it.
   
  oh and yes you can of course turn off manually but it niggles me that turning off the E9 doesnt turn off the E7.
   
   
  i did say they were petty things but i cant help that they bother me and mar an other wise fantastic value bit of kit


----------



## Jack C

Re: Mark2410's review (the Head-Fi quoting system just doesn't work well for in-line reply comments)

 My E9 sits on my right side as well, that's the only side of my desk that has any space left. LOL. But the light does bounce off of the desk so I have no trouble telling that it is on. However, it certainly would be better if it was placed higher up so it can be seen from both left and right.

 I happen to have a very old E7, one where the internal DAC is operational without turning it on. So all I have to do is turn on the E9 and everything works. There has been a few revisions, the newest E7's have a red glowing FiiO emblem when docked into the E9. With regards to using the EQ - this was one of the first questions that I asked FiiO after receiving the E9 engineering sample from them. As I understand it, the dock output from the E7 takes the signal after the DAC but before the EQ/AMP stages of the E7, so it's just not possible to add in EQ to the dock output signal. However, as others have mentioned, daisy chaining the E7's headphone output into the E9's line-in will provide access to the EQ function.

 Why so much power? I asked exactly the same question. In fact, I asked why even need a gain switch when even the low gain setting will all but make 600Ohm headphones too loud to safely listen to. The answer was this: the circuit and ALPS volume POT provides the best performance between the 9 and 12 o'clock position. So the gain setting should be set so that the E9's volume knob is within or close to this range for normal listening. Indeed, I now find myself twiddling with the LO/Hi gain setting switch every time I switch headphones.

 I too share the sentiment on that this could be the most interesting product that FiiO has ever made released (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) up to now. FiiO has been really understated in their presentation of this product - no long paragraphs of flowery language, no superlatives, just a healthy dose of their typical modesty. You can tell the company is run by engineers who does not like to over promise and under deliver.
   
  Great review, thanks for sharing!
   
  Jack


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Proglover, I owned the DT770/80 at one time and I wholeheartedly believe the E9 will benefit it GREATLY.


 


   yeah, was hoping for that
   
  it will problably be used for a Grado SR225 also in the near future..
   
  Nice review by the way, Mark, thanks


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Nice Kindle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My plan was once to get a  Matrix M-Stage, a uDac2 and an E7 for portable use, but now I see that I can get this and the E7 for much less than the cost of the M-Stage alone. My wallet would thank me, but if I just got this would I ever be truly satisfied? I can't be sure. Certainly with my current cans, though I plan to invest in some HD 600s at some point.
  I also completely understand about the niggles - exactly the kind of things that would drive me nuts, even if the amp worked flawlessly otherwise.


----------



## SEv6

Would the E9 be enough to drive the HD650 and if so, would you consider them audiophile quality?


----------



## Riku540

They're only 300 ohms and the E9 supports up to 600 no problems. Yes it will drive the 650 and yes it is audiophile quality.


----------



## SEv6

How exactly does it work for your computer, does the e7 work as the e9's DAC or what im not understanding how the sound and setup comes from your computer to the e9? It might sound like a dumb question but i just dont know.


----------



## Riku540

The E9 connects to your PC via USB. When the E7 is docked, it uses the USB connection through the E9 to recieve and decode audio data, and transmits it back to the E9 in the cleanest possible form. If it's confusing, just thing of the E7 and E9 as one device, and gets its sound from a USB cable.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





sev6 said:


> Would the E9 be enough to drive the HD650 and if so, would you consider them audiophile quality?


 


 You get what you pay for and with FiiO, I guess, you always get a little bit more than what you pay for
  But I don't think many audiophiles would call this audiophile quality.
   
  Maybe this will put things a bit more in perspective:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/214588/review-portable-amp-roundup-54-portable-amps-reviewed-and-compared-last-update-11-4-10-added-ibasso-toucan 
   
   
  (don't get me wrong, I ordered this E7/E9 combo, but I know that I don't want to spend more than 200 bucks on amp, and also want a DAC included, so..)


----------



## Riku540

I think it definitely qualifies for audiophile quality, but closer to entry level. Considering the price though and the performance you get from it, as you stated, "a little more than what you pay for," I would put it on the low-mid-end.
   
  I think almost anything here at Head-Fi that is approved by the community is more or less audiophile quality, just in different spots on the ladder. What I consider non-audiophile or mainstream is most of the stuff you can buy in-store, which is one of the many reasons the average consumer and Head-Fi newbies are not familiar with the brands and equipment that we are.


----------



## Proglover

Well ok, I guess it depends on what is 'audiophile'
   
  Anyway, don't get me wrong, I think FiiO makes cool products, especially with the E9 now. I just know for myself that it will be enough, just don't want to spend more money on it.
  There will always be better and more expensive..


----------



## JamesFiiO

1, About the position of the power indicator!
   
     Depend on our experience! the blue light may hurt your eye ( or make you uncomfortable)! so I asked our engineer to put on somewhere which is not so noticeable !
   
  2, About the power switch!
   
     I know it will be better to control E7's power from E9! so you don't need to operate twice! but it is a little complex because we need to install a MCU into E9! also 
   
    when you dock the E7 on E9, the E7 will powered by the E9 so the build in battery will not work! I think you can let the E7 power on! 
   
  3, About the different in SQ between E7 & E9, I guess it will be better to use a big cans! also , we are quite happy because the great amp should be just amp the power
   
     and keep the same sound from the original! of course, it is another topic if you are talking about tube amp!
   
  Anyway, it is a great review


----------



## will13xo

Quote:


jamesfiio said:


> when you dock the E7 on E9, the E7 will powered by the E9 so the build in battery will not work! I think you can let the E7 power on!


 this is very good to know. this combo keeps getting better. looking forward to more FiiO products


----------



## loganirado

After many positive reviews, I just ordered my first amp and dac, the E7/E9 combo. I'll have to wait about 20 days until it's actually delivered, but I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





loganirado said:


> After many positive reviews, I just ordered my first amp and dac, the E7/E9 combo. I'll have to wait about 20 days until it's actually delivered, but I'm really looking forward to it.


 


  thank you very much! hope you can share your experience with others! and we will try our best to develop more products which you needs!


----------



## MioAkiyama

Does this mean that Fiio are working on a tube based amp or did you mean tube amps in general? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> 3, About the different in SQ between E7 & E9, I guess it will be better to use a big cans! also , we are quite happy because the great amp should be just amp the power
> 
> and keep the same sound from the original! of course, *it is another topic if you are talking about tube amp!*


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mioakiyama said:


> Does this mean that Fiio are working on a tube based amp or did you mean tube amps in general?


 


  Not, I means that there are two kind of high quality device!
   
  One is try to 100% play back the original record ( music data ) ! one is try to add some juice to the signal , so the bad record will become good record!
   
  it is Science vs Art, Sense vs Sensibility!    in my opinion, both are great !
   
  Also we have not any plan to develop tube amp now!  but we will have more new products in 2011!  includes at least one new kind of device!


----------



## singh

As i make out form the signature of the E7 and E9 combo is that they are do not really have a good synergy with K70X, or am i wrong? people with this and K70X , help pe please.


----------



## MioAkiyama

Quote: 





singh said:


> As i make out form the signature of the E7 and E9 combo is that they are do not really have a good synergy with K70X, or am i wrong? people with this and K70X , help pe please.


 
   
  Scroll down to *Mad Lust Envy*'s 3 posts on the following page to read his impressions of listening to DT990 and K701 with the E9...
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/518997/fiio-e9-pre-release-unboxing-review-part-1/60


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





singh said:


> As i make out form the signature of the E7 and E9 combo is that they are do not really have a good synergy with K70X, or am i wrong? people with this and K70X , help pe please.


 

 I use E7/E9 with my K702 and it is an awesome combination to my ears: clean, clear, neutral, dynamic, and very detailed.  Among all the headphones I have, the K702 provides the most faithful reproduction of the original signal, so it is my reference. The E7/E9 feeds it with ample clean signal. If you like transparent and accurate sound, this is a great combo.
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes, it's an extremely clean sound when pairing the AKG K701/2 to the E7/E9 combo. What may put off some people is that the treble can be harsh to some, as there's NOTHING holding back the treble on the AKGs. People like tube amps that roll off the treble, so if you wanna soften the treble look elsewhere. The E7/E9 keeps the headphone's signature pretty much completely intact.
   
  I know a lot of people are put of by the DT990/600 because of it's 'razor sharp' treble. The E9 keeps it this way, and it is NO fault of it. It doesn't mask any 'imperfection' of your headphones. It's true to them in every way.
   
  The E9 is there to supply your headphones with the power they need to make them work their magic the way they were made to. It doesn't really add or take anything away. This will not please everyone, like those adding flavors into their cans.


----------



## J@CKY

Quick question,
   
  Considering a desktop computer + E9 setup, what is the use of E7?  Does it add more function or improve performance with E7's presence?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Unless you have a good soundcard, then adding an E7 would be a significant upgrade to the usually crappy onboard soundcards. The E7 overrides the soundcard and acts like an external soundcard, and feeds that signal to the E9. It's a match made in affordable audio heaven.


----------



## Riku540

Yeah, the E7's strong-suit is _*for*_ computer setups. People who have other sources such as iPods won't benefit from the E7 (with the E9) at all, unless they are going to use it as a portable amp.
   
  Definitely get the E7 with the E9 for a computer setup.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Unless you have a good soundcard, then adding an E7 would be a significant upgrade to the usually crappy onboard soundcards. The E7 overrides the soundcard and acts like an external soundcard, and feeds that signal to the E9. It's a match made in affordable audio heaven.


 


  QFT


----------



## dotapples

how is the dac on the e7? any comparisions to the nuforce udac2?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I heard it uses the new dac as the new Ibasso D12...
   
  Super clean sound... but it is my first dac so I dunno what it compares to, but from what I've read, it's a REALLY good DAC.


----------



## Riku540

I can't find the thread but I know Mark has owned both and has done a comparison.
   
  Tech spec-wise, the uDAC-2 supports 96kHz/24bit audio, whereas the E7 only supports 48/16. This _technically_ makes the uDAC-2 better.
   
  However, considering the majority of music available is in CD quality at best, most music only goes as high as 44/16 anyway, so a lot of the higher end potential is lost.
   
  Also take into consideration that while both support up to 300 ohms, the E7 has the ability to upgrade and pair with the E9 which will increase the power to 600 ohms.
   
  It's really dependent on your setup, and what you will use them for.


----------



## dotapples

ah awsome thanks for the advice. too bad there's no +rep function
  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> I can't find the thread but I know Mark has owned both and has done a comparison.
> 
> Tech spec-wise, the uDAC-2 supports 96kHz/24bit audio, whereas the E7 only supports 48/16. This _technically_ makes the uDAC-2 better.
> 
> ...


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Hey Envy if you don't mind, can you write up a short review on the e7or e9..not sure if it's the search function but I'm not finding much on either products. I know e9 has been released recently but havent found much of anything on the e7s.
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I heard it uses the new dac as the new Ibasso D12...
> 
> Super clean sound... but it is my first dac so I dunno what it compares to, but from what I've read, it's a REALLY good DAC.


----------



## VulgarDisplay

I have some modded t50rp's and an auzentech xfi prelude.  I can't detect any noise whatsoever from the soundcard on my ad700's, and m50's.  Would the e9 be worth it for me to really push the t50rp's using the xfi?  Or should I just get the e7 and e9 and cut the soundcard out of the loop?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





xxfallenangelxx said:


> Hey Envy if you don't mind, can you write up a short review on the e7or e9..not sure if it's the search function but I'm not finding much on either products. I know e9 has been released recently but havent found much of anything on the e7s.


 

 Quick and dirty, here are my impressions.
   
  E7 - Not a very powerful portable amp, but has a really good clean DAC and fantastic Bass Boost settings (which are more sound signature changing that just mere bass boosting). It works well with 32ohm Beyers, as well as the DT770 Pro 80. Don't expect it drive hard to drive headphones LOUDLY. In fact, while the amp sounds better on the E7, the E5 has very SLIGHTLY more volume... the E7 makes a better DAC/AMP than an amp alone. Bass Boost 1 is great on bright headphones, as it adds a hint of warmth with a subtle (and I mean subtle) boost in bass. The other 2 Bass Boost settings add a LOT more bass and makes it even warmer. The treble significantly rolls off with Bass Boost 2 and 3. If you're looking for a DAC, the E7 is splendid. As for portable amping, don't expect miracles. Since it's made to be a PORTABLE amp, I will say that this will work wonderfully on portable headphones that may need some extra juice. It's in a whole 'nother league from the E5. I'd skip the E5 and come straight to the E7 as far as portable amping goes. Besides the E7 pairs up real well to the E9, so if you're looking into the E9, you should NOT miss the E7 if you have no decent portable amp.
   
  E9 - Here's the quick and dirty: POWERFUL. Relatively transparent, not adding or taking anything away from a headphone's innate sound signature. Very clear amping. It's essentially a power amp that is true to the original source in relation to the headphone you're using. So it you find a headphone lacking bass, it will still lack bass. If you find it too warm/bright, it will stay too warm/bright. There is NO coloration of the sound that most people will able to hear. If you want a great amp at a great price that can drive most of your toughest headphones, the E9 will do so. If you want to add or take away something to the sound, go with a tube amp, as the E9 is as true to the source as I can see any amp having without having to spend a LOT more money. What it WILL do is refine and tighten up the sound as it's driving the headphones I own with ample power. No matter if you use low or high gain, you will pretty much NEVER pass the 12 o' clock position on the volume pot. Let me say it again: If you are looking for an amp that fixes sound signature problems that you find on your headphones, the E9 is not it. Unless your headphones were very underdriven before, the E9 pretty much lets you hear what your headphone really sounds like at it's core, so that may help those who listened to their headphones off crappy soundcards or plugged directly into ipods and whatnot.
   
  E7/E9 alone - A lot of people are looking for an amp and dac to pair up with their computers. For $200 or even less if you shop around, I don't think ANYONE who wants to stay true to the original source in relation with the headphones they own will be anything less than ecstatic about this powerful, yet affordable amp/dac combo. I recommend it wholeheartedly.
   
  9/10 based on price, performance, and staying true to my headphones. I was looking for an amp that wouldn't change the way my headphones sounded, but would drive them with ample power. The E9 is exactly what I hoped for.
   
  Those are my opinions, so take it however you want... I'm not the final word when it comes to amp/dac properties, but I have heard other impressions of people who have owned amps worth over $600, and they say the E9 is just as good as them if you want transparency.
   
  As usual YMMV, as we all hear differently. OP said it adds a bit of warmth. I initially found it adding just a touch of brightness. Now it just sounds fairly neutral post-burn in (about 100+ hours so far)


----------



## J@CKY

Hi envy. Not sure if someone ask this before. Is it the e9 itself does not built in a DAC module and need to rely on the e7's DAC chip? If so what is the use of the USB in for e9 of it is alone?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





j@cky said:


> Hi envy. Not sure if someone ask this before. Is it the e9 itself does not built in a DAC module and need to rely on the e7's DAC chip? If so what is the use of the USB in for e9 of it is alone?


 


  The E9 has no DAC, the USB out is ONLY for when the E7 is docked, as it feeds the source signal to the E7 to do it's DAC function. The E7 charges while docked, regardless of the USB being plugged in or not.
   
  To others:
   
  Like Feiao said, the E7 stays powered while docked, so putting the key lock function on the E7 will shut off and save the oled screen, but the device itself remains on. The E7 doesn't have to be turned off, unless people are just anal about their devices being turned off when not in use.


----------



## Proglover

So, the amping section from the E7 is better than E5? I read something in a thread that those amps are exactly the same. Ik have an E5, use it with my ipod and a LOD cable.
   
  But I ordered the E7/E9 combo now.
   
  Just to get it straight:
   
  - off course i use the combo e7/e9 on my desktop with my dt770, so I won't have to use that crappy on-board audio from my pc (this is the main reason i ordered the fiio combo)
  - if i want to listen in the bed room, to my 770 with best sound, I would use the e9 only (ipod-->lod-->e9-->dt770), i think?
  - on the move, I don't think I will drag that e9 with me, I best use the e7 with the ipod? And: when I take my AKG450's with me in stead of the dt770's, will I still benefit from taking the e7 along in stead of the e5?
   
  As for ipod-akg450, i guess the main reason of use is to connect via lod...


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





proglover said:


> So, the amping section from the E7 is better than E5? I read something in a thread that those amps are exactly the same. Ik have an E5, use it with my ipod and a LOD cable.
> 
> But I ordered the E7/E9 combo now.
> 
> ...


 

 I believe the E7 is better than the E5 as the E5 will eventually produce hiss and distortion at higher volumes. I have not tried to push my E7 to this point but I wouldn't be surprised if it did as well, but it probably will hold out much better. Also, you can still use the E7 as a DAC by itself; thus getting a much cleaner input than and E5 would from a 3.5mm
   
  Another thing, Even though the E5 is listed as being able to handle 300 ohms, I have a hard time believing something of that size can truly produce enough voltage to properly drive anything in that area. That said, the E7 should be able to handle better, but is still not going to be very powerful. The strongest feature of the E7 is the DAC, so pairing it with the E9 is obviously going to give you the best listening experience.
   
  And as for your bullet points, yes they are correct.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Proglover, the E7 drives the 770 Pro 80s well enough, so you could use it on the go if you want. I used the Pro 80s with the E7 with good results.


----------



## Proglover

thanks guys, we'll wait for the combo to arrive here in Holland, should be next week I think


----------



## Scaremonger

Can anyone comment on how the FiiO E7 compares with the HRT Music Streamer II or II+ as a DAC?
   
  I've been in the market for a solid, reasonably priced DAC...the Music Streamer II was looking like a good option, as I have an Onkyo TX-36 from the mid 1980s that drives my AKG K240s to acceptable levels.  The E7/E9 bundle was looking like an attractive alternate option in the $200 range.  Had been looking at the Beresford, Maverick, Audinst, Peachtree, and Centrance options as well.  Fixed line out to a power amp or receiver was a must have feature...


----------



## Riku540

Well the E7/E9 will allow for a fixed line out to your receiver, and still provide a proper amp to fully drive your AKGs.
   
  Just plug your headphones into the E9 instead of your receiver.


----------



## jschristian44

i have a few questions about the e9.  i thought it was the e7 until head direct announced they have the e9 just in for sale on their site and i saw pictures and i was immediately impressed at how nice it looks.  but i had a few questions.  why would they make the e7 fit into the e9?  is that just to act as like a sound card for it as well as an interface?  that was my impression.  also, the e9 looks a lot like those high quality amps like a m3 and another one i cant think of the name.  if i got this amp, would it power my m2 and re-zero headphones nicer than my cheap behringer ha400.  the reason i have the ha400 is to act as a control switch for my desktop speakers/headphones and it works rather nicely.  i also have a good sound card.  if i got this amp, could i get some akg 701's or dt990's and plug them into it?


----------



## jschristian44

wow the fiio e7 and e9 and e2 interconnect for only 170.  what a deal.  if anyone needs an amp/dac solution, dont miss this deal out at mp4nation.net


----------



## Riku540

This thread seems to be going in circles each page...
   
  Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> why would they make the e7 fit into the e9?  is that just to act as like a sound card for it as well as an interface?


 
   
  Quote: 





			
				Mad Lust Envy said:
			
		

> Unless you have a good soundcard, then adding an E7 would be a significant upgrade to the usually crappy onboard soundcards. The E7 overrides the soundcard and acts like an external soundcard, and feeds that signal to the E9. It's a match made in affordable audio heaven.


 
   
   
   
  Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> if i got this amp, could i get some akg 701's or dt990's and plug them into it?


 

 Envy owns both and has been giving his impressions on them throughout this and all the other E7/E9 threads...
   
  While I don't expect anyone to read every post, please make an effort to skim through at least people... Everyone is asking the same questions and we don't have any new answers to give.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Did you actually read the review, or any of this thread?
  Why does the E7 fit into the E9? Because it acts as a DAC to the E9. The interface is unused, that's what the big knob on the front of the E9 is for. That was stated quite clearly.
  Will it power your RE-ZERO? Yes, it will blow the RE-ZERO out of your goddamn ears. This thing is very powerful, probably too powerful for IEMs, even from the 3.5mm HP out. That's what the E7 is for.
  DT990s? Yes. AKG K701? Yes.
   
  Now go back and read the damn thread, where you would have found the answer to ALL these questions. It's 4 pages, not like it's the damn Stax thread or anything.


----------



## Riku540

^ This is what I _wanted_ to say... Just couldn't bring myself to say it that way lol...


----------



## jschristian44

thank you for your crisicism, sometimes i need it.  just another quick question, i would like a full sized headphone for it because i never had a decent set of them because i always needed an amp.  i do have a good soundcard so i guess i dont need the e7.  would the dt990's be a good choice if i want a good soundstage/decent bass.


----------



## Scaremonger

Still waiting for someone to chime in on the E7/HRT Music Streamer II/II+ comparisons...I don't have a big need for the portability of the E7 (although it's a nice perk)...just want to know how they compare as DACs.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> thank you for your crisicism, sometimes i need it.  just another quick question, i would like a full sized headphone for it because i never had a decent set of them because i always needed an amp.  i do have a good soundcard so i guess i dont need the e7.  would the dt990's be a good choice if i want a good soundstage/decent bass.


 
   
  Even with a good soundcard, I would reconsider the E7. The thing with soundcards is that many have lots of extra features and different kinds of sound processing which will in turn produce some distortion and hiss especially at louder listening levels. Using the E7 as a DAC will decode and pass on the cleanest form of audio possible to the E9. The only time I would begin my source from a soundcard is if it has a S/PIDF output, and have a DAC that can receive S/PIDF which will allow for higher resolutions to be converted in the cleanest possible way.
   
  And yes, the DT 990's have both good soundstage and bass.
   
  Quote: 





			
				Scaremonger said:
			
		

> Still waiting for someone to chime in on the E7/HRT Music Streamer II/II+ comparisons...I don't have a big need for the portability of the E7 (although it's a nice perk)...just want to know how they compare as DACs.


 
   
  They support 96/24 audio which will benefit high resolution sources. Majority of music only goes to 44/16 though so unless you listen to SACDs or DVD-Audio you're not going to get any of that extra potential.


----------



## jschristian44

man, i wish i had the extra 180 i would jump on the e7/e9 combo.  i want to get a zune hd and the fiio e7 would accompany that very nice i think.  the only problem there is it wont fit in my pocket with those both attached together will it.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

You get two holsters, one with a Zune and one with the E7.
  Then we meet by the old town clock and at noon, we both pull out our DAPs and amps and see who can actually assemble their music rig fastest.
   
  This pocket ain't big enough for the both of us, boyo.


----------



## singh

am jumping on the combo...wish me luck(lol) will compare it with maverick D1 and HM602,sflo2 . ( after writing this line ... am in dilemma , do i need this?)


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Stupid question: Of course you do. Who needs money when you can exchange it for sweet sweet audio equipment?
   
  It sounds like you probably don't need the E7 so much, but if you've got any hard-to-drive cans and you don't already have a DAC I'd say it's worth it for you.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

I really feel like buying one now..just got to w8 and save some $..X-Mas seems so far away


----------



## minorityzune

Just ordered the E7/E9 combo. Really looking forward to this. Seems like my laptop-fi gets an affordable solution finally.


----------



## jschristian44

yeah that combo deal is great for laptop users, but i need a channel switcher for my desktop/headphones so i dont replace the cable all the time.  if i had money, this is a fantastic deal.  its like 1/7 the cost of one of those real desktop amps and it looks really nice it's not the ugly at all.


----------



## singh

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Stupid question: Of course you do. Who needs money when you can exchange it for sweet sweet audio equipment?
> 
> It sounds like you probably don't need the E7 so much, but if you've got any hard-to-drive cans and you don't already have a DAC I'd say it's worth it for you.


 


  huh, Maverick D1 is a DAC/AMP. HM602 can also act as a DAC ( tad mid centric though)
  and yes i have AKG 702, requires a lot of power.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





singh said:


> huh, Maverick D1 is a DAC/AMP. HM602 can also act as a DAC ( tad mid centric though)
> and yes i have AKG 702, requires a lot of power.


 

 Sorry, mild facepalm there - for some reason I thought the D1 was a portable. In that case, you probably don't need it... though again, when has that ever stopped people?


----------



## jschristian44

can someone help explain to me the importance of an amp.  do i need the e9 for my re-zero's and other iem's i wear?  it looks really nice but i don't think my iem's need that much power.  isn't the e9 made for phones like the dt990 and hd650 which require a lot of power to use?


----------



## Riku540

You are correct. IEM's don't need too much power but will certainly benefit from it. The E9's 3.5mm jack on the front is actually made for portables/IEM's. The E9's main focus is indeed full sized headphones that need a lot of power, but that doesn't mean low impedance phones won't benefit. Obviously if you are wearing your IEM's on the go you wont be using the E9... but at home why not?


----------



## jschristian44

because i already have a cheap ha400 amp to supply their needs.  well basically i got that thing so i wouldn't have to disconnect the desktop speakers/headphone jack all the time in the back of the computer.  now their connected to that little cheap amp and i can control the volume of each one.  it's so much nicer than having to take the jack out everytime i want to listen to headphones.  but i don't see how getting an amp like this will benefit me.  i wish i hadn't found out how nice iem's sound compared to full sized headphones.  the only thing that is pushing me towards full sized again is the comfort.  having the iem's in your ears does take a toll sometimes after you remove them which i do not like, but they are so much more low profile and better sounding.


----------



## Jack C

The E9 actually facilitates what you want to do really well. Here's how my setup goes:
   
  Dell XPS Notebook -> E7(docked in E9) or EMU 0404USB -> E9
   
  From there the E9's RCA output is connected to my Logitech Z-2300 speakers, and a pair of headphones are connected to the front 1/4" jack of the E9.
   
  When I unplug the headphone from the E9, the RCA output is enabled and audio is sent to the Z2300. When I want to listen to headphones, I just plug it in and the speakers automatically becomes quiet. Because the RCA output is fixed level, volume control on the Z2300 is retained, and changing the headphone output volume on the E9 does not affect volume of the speakers.
   
  There is no swapping or switching of anything - everything is done in a very logical fashion as you would use it normally.
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have the Logitech Z313 speakers:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-980-000382-Z313-Speaker-System/dp/B002HWRZ2K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1289492079&sr=8-1
   
  I hear that the pre-output is made for powered speakers without it's own volume control, but my Z313 has it's own volume control.
   
  What's the best way to set up the volume between my E9 and the speaker's own volume?
   
  Right now I have my E9 set to where I usually have it for my headphone's (between 10-12), and set the speaker's volume to my preferred level there. Is there any benefit/problem with my setup?


----------



## Jack C

Ideally, you should use the RCA outputs on the E9 if your speakers has their own volume control. This allow you to set the volume independently.
   
  But if you want to use the E9 to control all the volume, do this:
   
  Connect the Logitech speakers to the 3.5mm Pre-Out on the back of the E9. Using your favorite headphones, set the volume on the E9 to what you would consider a comfortable listening level. Then unplug the headphones and adjust the volume *on the Logitech speakers* to achieve a subjectively similar comfortable listening level. 
   
  You can then leave the Logitech speaker volume alone and just use the E9 for controlling the volume. 
   
  This will only work if only use headphones that are similar in their volume setting on the E9 for comfortable listening. Otherwise, what's comfortable for your efficient headphones will be too quiet for your inefficient headphones and there will be a similar mis match with the Logitech speaker volume.
   
  Jack


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I have the Logitech Z313 speakers:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-980-000382-Z313-Speaker-System/dp/B002HWRZ2K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1289492079&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  There are tow line out socket!
   
  one is fixed, so you need to adjust the volume in your speakers! and with fixed output, you get the full dynamic of music . and set the noise to the minimum!
   
  one is adjustable by volume knob! it is design to pair with some professional active speakers , most professional sperkers have individual amp, volume control in left and rrigh speakers! so you need to adjust two volume knob very carefully to keep the balance!
   
  but with E9, it become a simple and easy way , you can set the volume to max on your professional speakers and just control the system volume on E9!
   
  BTW, all monitor speakers have neutral sound which I prefer! especially made by GENELEC!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Micca: That's what I've been sorta doing. Both my K701 and DT990 has a somewhat similar volume level (the K701 is at about 10 o clock, and the DT990/600 at around 11 at the most). I set it pretty much for 11 o clock the Logitech speakers and set it to the general volume volume I like to hear it with the Logitech's volume control... =/ I don't really like the K701 for music, so I only use it for gaming which has a whole different level when I use my Mixamp as a pre-amp anyway.
   
  Feiao, my speakers aren't really anything special, as it's only used when I get tired of having headphones on my head or away from my computer chair.It only has a 3.5mm plug. So I should max my speaker's volume control to max and use the E9 to control volume....okay I'll do that. I don't mind adjusting the volume between the headphones and speakers anyway. I'll just make sure to lower the volume when I unplug the headphone's and use my speakers.
   
  edit: At speaker's maxed volume, my E9 is at 10 o clock, which isn't bad considering my main headphones are at 11. Sorta wish the 990s were a litle easier to drive so the volume on the E9 wouldn't change, lol.
   
  I know for headphone's the source and pre-amps should be relatively maxed in volume, and the device the headphone's are connected directly to should be the one adjusting the volume. So it's different with my budget speakers...


----------



## hohesc123

Thanks for the nice review!
   
  I read this whole thread (and the second part of the E9 preview thread) and the FiiO E9 really seems to be a very promising product!
  Right now, I'm looking for a headphone amp / DAC for my Beyerdynamic DT880/250 and AKG K701 in the price range up to $270/200€.
   
  The top two candidates right now are the Fiio E7/E9 and the Maverick D1, which also seems to be widely spread in the head-fi community.
   
  Has anyone had the chance to test/compare both amps? I'd really appreciate to hear some opinions on this topic.
  Or should i just pick the E7/E9 combo as it seems to have an excellent price/performance ratio?
   
  Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## Oddworld

Damn you Head-Fi !!!
  Just made another purchase .... E9 / E7 combo.
  To power my K702s


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Damn you Head-Fi !!!
> Just made another purchase .... E9 / E7 combo.
> To power my K702s


 

 Im so jealous <33333
  I hope you'll be happy with your purchase though


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Damn you Head-Fi !!!
> Just made another purchase .... E9 / E7 combo.
> To power my K702s


 

 I feel you. This is turning out to be an expensive hobby but I am loving the ride


----------



## Oddworld

I think its going to be nice. I can hear the K702s grabbing at more power. During bass heavy songs, I hear distortion leaking across the spectrum. AKG - an insatiable headphone. Luckily the E9 appears to be a power monger. The two should get along well.
  I plan to stock up for a Little dot MKIII or darkvoice.
   
  A friend of mine is getting married soon and shares the same hobby. As his best man, I think it would be pretty cool to get two matching tube amps. (one for me of course)


----------



## gavinfabl

OMG just got my E9 and plugged into my Macbook via usb with the E7. Using Sony MDR-XB700 and Denon AH-C751. The combo brings out the best sound I have heard, So much energy, natural too.
   
  With my iPhone 4 and iPad using a special lod by compicat which has silver in it, the E9 does a stellar job. Once again its OMG. Early days or hours but very very pleased.


----------



## Oddworld

Yea I overnighted mine from amazon. Should be here in 6 hours.
  I understand that the E9 does not accept the E7's bass boost settings. Is there any fix for that? I know I can plug the E7 into the 3.5mm input or the RCA input, but this seems like a ghetto workaround. Will they release a firmware update or anything to fix that?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Yea I overnighted mine from amazon. Should be here in 6 hours.
> I understand that the E9 does not accept the E7's bass boost settings. Is there any fix for that? I know I can plug the E7 into the 3.5mm input or the RCA input, but this seems like a ghetto workaround. Will they release a firmware update or anything to fix that?


 

 Sorry, The EQ is hardware setting! unless we redesign the circuit  again!   BTW, you can also control the bass , middle, and treble in your PC, and with foorbar, the EQ is better than other media/audio play program!


----------



## Proglover

Guys who already have the e9, or Feiao, could you please check something for me:
   
  I live in Holland and realized today that I need a converter to power the E9. I've searched some electronica sellers for a converter to put an English plug in a Dutch socket. I says the device has to be 230 volts.
   
  So...is it 230 volts?


----------



## JamesFiiO

The wall power is suitable from AC 90 to AC 250! you may need a power adaptor so you can change the 2 legs plug to what you needs!
   
  We had sent UK or Europe adator to our sales agents inside the giftbox! but you can also find some in local electronics stores!


----------



## Proglover

thanks Feiao, going to try to find them.
   
  What do you mean with that giftbox? I bought ordered my combo in UK, cause I couldn't find a seller in Holland/Germany.
   
  I understand this correct, don't I: I have to get the converter myself?
   
  Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## JRG1990

Is the E9 suppled with a 2pin plug in the uk??????


----------



## JamesFiiO

If you buy from UK, it should come with a UK standard converter! just like this one ( it is similar but not the same, and the color is black) !


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Is the E9 suppled with a 2pin plug in the uk??????


 


  The origianl is USA/Japan standard, which is 2 legs plug! but we will put a extra converter with E9 so it can be used in different regions!
   
  And from the second batch, we will send 3 legs UK standard power to UK, and 2 legs Europe standard Power to Europe, and 2 legs USA/Japan standard Power to USA, Japan...
   
  It almost make me crazy because there are so many kinds to standard! and we can not just buy a power from the market.  our power is made by big factory with high quality and with all kinds of certification! but they can not make
   
  so many kinds of adaptor to us !


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





proglover said:


> Guys who already have the e9, or Feiao, could you please check something for me:
> 
> I live in Holland and realized today that I need a converter to power the E9. I've searched some electronica sellers for a converter to put an English plug in a Dutch socket. I says the device has to be 230 volts.
> 
> So...is it 230 volts?


 


  BTW, the first batch of E9 are sold out! and we will try to make more before 12th Nov! and for the first batch, we will only have trial sales  in some regions , but we do have one sales agents in Holland!
   
  their online stores is http://www.hifitogo.nl/manufacturers/fiio.html !  and they will start sell our E9 from the second batch!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Feiao, I guess 'll ask my question here too.
   
  Is the E7's DAC portion supposed to work while the E7 is off? Because I have it docked to my E9 while the E7 is off, and it works as if the E7 was on.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sorry, your E7 is belong to the first batch, and it can work when connect to your pc even when it is power off! but it will not damage any component or shorter the battery life because it is powered by the usb!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So why was this 'option' removed in the newer batches?


----------



## SpudHarris

I'm assuming the E9 can be used as a headphone amp and pre out in it's own right without the E7?
   
  Here's what my issue is and what I'm thinking (hoping). I have a Woo Audio 6 which I absolutely love. Problem is that with my favourite tubes (6SN7) I almost have to max out the volume to use my DT880/600 or T1's to satisfying levels and sometimes it is maxxed if I've had a few sherbets and my drums are a little numb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'm running my imod straight into the back of the WA6. Would running my imod into the E9 and then into the WA6 give me more gain?
   
  Tell me if I'm talkin' out my ass coz it has been known haha.... Just seems in theory to be a fairly cheap way of overcoming my issue with gain or lack of.
   
  Seems great value for money.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Plz refer the diagram of E9!  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/518997/fiio-e9-pre-release-unboxing-review-part-1/45
   
  Yes, you can use E9 as a pre amp and get enough gain! and the pre amp output is amp by TI's OPA2134, and it is also a decent OP, so you don't need to use the HP out from TPA6120!
   
  And that is what we design it and finaly  find one user who wants this function! 
   
  BTW, you can change the OP2134 with other high class OP , it have a 8pins golden plated socket! and the supply voltage is +/- 12V, you can find lots of good OP in such situation!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> So why was this 'option' removed in the newer batches?


 


  Your situation is the reason that we fix the bug! it may make our user confuse about it even it is harmless bug!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ah, ok. So no harm no foul. At least now I know that I can have my E7 always turned off and utilize the DAC portion to it's fullest with the E9. Thanks so much for the quick response Feiao!


----------



## Oddworld

Feiao, will there be any difference between the first batch of E9 and the second batch of E9?
  I ordered mine yesterday from US Amazon, is it first batch?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Ah, ok. So no harm no foul. At least now I know that I can have my E7 always turned off and utilize the DAC portion to it's fullest with the E9. Thanks so much for the quick response Feiao!


 


  LoL, you can call me James! I don't know why Jude give us such a user name here!
   
  BTW, need to updated some mistake,  in your situation, the E7 is powered by the 5V from E9 not the USB 5V from your PC, so the power supply is very clear! in fact, it take 50% of time to design a high quality
   
  power to the OP and TPA6120! and about  50% components is used in power circuit! I guess all you should understand the importance of the power supply in a decent amp!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Okay, so to be clear, for my case, is it best to keep my E7 off or on when docked to my E9? Sorry to ask so many question, James. I just wanna make sure I get the best possible combination for my humble setup.
   
  Or is it always gonna be powered by my E9's 5V regardless of whether my E7 is on/off?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Feiao, will there be any difference between the first batch of E9 and the second batch of E9?
> I ordered mine yesterday from US Amazon, is it first batch?


 

 If i recall correctly the first batch is only sold out as of today so your should be the first. And I think the only difference is that there will be a little white marker put on the volume dial so you can tell what position its in.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Feiao, will there be any difference between the first batch of E9 and the second batch of E9?
> I ordered mine yesterday from US Amazon, is it first batch?


 


  Yes, it is belong to 1st batch! and the second batch will be available after 1 month!
   
  The different is very small, includes
   
  1, The volume knob will have a silver/white colour mark to indicate the volume position , so it will be more noticable !
   
  2, The power adapor will add UK/EU version so you don't need to use a converter!
   
  There will have not any change in function and SQ!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Okay, so to be clear, for my case, is it best to keep my E7 off or on when docked to my E9? Sorry to ask so many question, James. I just wanna make sure I get the best possible combination for my humble setup.
> 
> Or is it always gonna be powered by my E9's 5V regardless of whether my E7 is on/off?


 


  In fact, it is the same not matter E7 is  power on or off ! and yes, it is powered by the E9's 5V!


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> BTW, you can change the OP2134 with other high class OP , it have a 8pins golden plated socket! and the supply voltage is +/- 12V, you can find lots of good OP in such situation!


 

 This is a yet undiscussed possibility with the E9.  There are 3 OP-Amps in the E9, can we identify what each OP amp is responsible for? 
   
  I found this great comparison of different OP amps, and it is even written within the context of using the OP2134/2132 as the benchmark, so there is a lot of remarks on how the other OP amps sound in comparison to the OP2134. 
   
http://tangentsoft.net/audio/opamps.html
   
  Jack


----------



## Riku540

Just wanted to drop in and say I'm really impressed how involed FiiO is with the community and feedback! Any other teases for us regarding your "bomb" that you will be realeasing next year?


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I want to add, that when Feiao talks about "sold out", they are typically describing their sales to distributors and resellers.  For the time being, all the E9's sold by us (including those on Amazon) are from the first batch.
   
  Jack


----------



## Proglover

Yes, this is great! We only have one thing to possibly complain about FiiO: make enough of them (don't let them get sold out), and hurry up with that 2nd batch
  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say I'm really impressed how involed FiiO is with the community and feedback!


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

I really need to add this to my xmas wish list <333


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Plz refer the diagram of E9!  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/518997/fiio-e9-pre-release-unboxing-review-part-1/45
> 
> Yes, you can use E9 as a pre amp and get enough gain! and the pre amp output is amp by TI's OPA2134, and it is also a decent OP, so you don't need to use the HP out from TPA6120!
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks, just the answer I was hoping for, will be ordering the combo tonight from PJBox 
   
  I'm definately interested in taking out the OPA2134 though. I'm assuming there will be limitations to what we can replace it with though. My favourite OpAmps are OPA2111AM (which should be fine) AD797 and OPA637 both of which are not normally drop in replacements.


----------



## Oddworld

I'm really impressed with Fiio support. I'm greatful that James is responding to our questions.
  I especially thank you for showing me the E9 schematic diagram.
  I studied electrical engineering and hand designed and hand built effecient H-Bridge amplifiers. They were not audio quality, but rather efficient amplifiers.
   
  Question: why is there a 33 Ohm resistor between the electric relay and the 3.5 headphone plug. And there is no such resistor between the electric relay and the 6.5 plug?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Question: why is there a 33 Ohm resistor between the electric relay and the 3.5 headphone plug. And there is no such resistor between the electric relay and the 6.5 plug?


 

 For IEMs. Otherwise you risk blowing them out... along with your hearing.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

I'm really feelin my new little setup I got here. Loving the bass boost on the solo E7, and the power coming through the combo is superb thus far. My xb700 are rumbling in the jungle. Unfortunately my cool but nonetheless stevejobified crapple product produces an annoying hiss mostly from the right earcup. But when these cans are booming its easily drowned out. Overall I'm extremely happy with what I've got here.


----------



## Oddworld

Got it. I'll be using K702's so I'll make sure to use the 6.5 mm port. I've heard that the 3.5mm had a wobbly connection. Is this true, or was this only true on a prototype unit?
   
  Additionally, does the E9 use the E7's DAC, requiring the E7 to be plugged in in order to use USB audio?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Got it. I'll be using K702's so I'll make sure to use the 6.5 mm port. I've heard that the 3.5mm had a wobbly connection. Is this true, or was this only true on a prototype unit?
> 
> Additionally, does the E9 use the E7's DAC, requiring the E7 to be plugged in in order to use USB audio?


 

 My 3.5mm jack is fine; I think I remember hearing the same thing. It was probably just a problem for one person.
   
  And yes, the E7 must be docked to get USB audio, as the E7's only function is a DAC in that mode.


----------



## Oddworld

Riku540, I read that you're on your second unit because of the E9/E7 connection. How's your second unit?
   
  James, if I want to use the Bass Boost of the E7, and I plug in the E7 to the 3.5 input, what volume should the E7 be set to so that it can act as a "line out"
   
  Micca suggested:
   
   
  Quote: 





> This is definitely one way that the E7 can be used with the E9. You might get a bit more background hiss when connected like this but the sound should still be very good, and you will get to use the E7's EQ. If do this, set the E7's volume to level 56 or above and use the volume on the E9 to control listening level.


 
   
  Would you suggest this too? Is 56 too high? I was thinking 10 / 60


----------



## Riku540

Perfect! Couldn't be happier!
   
I was definitely upset with the first one, though I have not heard of anyone else having the same issue. Thankfully I received a new one only 2 days later, with free expedited shipping. 
Nothing to worry about since I know you are eagerly waiting your E9.


----------



## gavinfabl

I also have a pair of Sony mdr xb700 and I love the sound they produce. I not needing bass boost. My denon ah c751 sound wow too. I have been running the amp in for nearly 10 hours. Plenty of bass too. 

I connected my MacBook to use the e7 dac and really enjoyed the extra clarity. The way I can describe the e9 is it brings your headphones to life. 

I'm rediscovering my music again.


----------



## loganirado

Guys, I have a little question here: I own a pair of AD700's, as many of you know, it's standard plug is a 3.5mm but they come with an adapter for the bigger plug (sorry, forgot the diameter size..). My question is: should I use them (on the Fiio E9) directly on the 3.5mm headphone jack or should I use the adapter and plug into the bigger one?


----------



## Oddworld

I have the same question for AKG K702's big plug or small plug?


----------



## Riku540

Big one. The 3.5mm has a much lower volume for extremely sensitive phones like IEMs. -90db to be exact.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Riku540, I read that you're on your second unit because of the E9/E7 connection. How's your second unit?
> 
> James, if I want to use the Bass Boost of the E7, and I plug in the E7 to the 3.5 input, what volume should the E7 be set to so that it can act as a "line out"
> 
> ...


 


  We inspected Riku's return unit and found that the E7 was the cause of the issue. The E9 unit was fine, however.
   
  When you use the E7's headphone output to feed the E9, you want as high an output from the E7 as possible for best signal quality. 56 is unity gain from the built in E7 amp chip. I think anything between 56 to 60 should be fine. 
   
  Jack


----------



## loganirado

I see, thanks for the answer.. Should I buy an adapter with a cord, like those grado ones often purchased along headphones on amazon or is the one that comes with the headphones good enough?


----------



## SpudHarris

The 3.5mm jack is for lower impedance phones like IEM's, D2000's, Grados etc hence the in line resistor.... the 6.3mm jack I assume would be for stuff like 600ohm Beyers etc.....
   
  Just ordering mine now


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





loganirado said:


> I see, thanks for the answer.. Should I buy an adapter with a cord, like those grado ones often purchased along headphones on amazon or is the one that comes with the headphones good enough?


 
   
  The stock adapter is good. You will not need another.


----------



## Oddworld

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Thanks, Jack. I bought both mine through Amazon, which I think buys from Micca or is partenered with them. Glad both Micca and Fiio are so helpful!


----------



## minorityzune

I have been listening to various kinds of musics through my HD555/E7/E9 for more than 8 hours today, and I don't feel fatigue at all. Actually the more I listened, the more I liked this little cute yet powerful set.
  What I want to say is, while I do appreciate the simple and clean ergonic design of E9, I feel something is missing from the panel or top surface or side surface, a FIIO logo. Let me tell you, James, you should be proud of your brand enough to put it on a visible surface of your products. Not necessarilly big, but it should be there. Just a penny for my thought.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I stopped using pink noise to burn in both the DT990 and E9. I now switched to a random mix of my entire music library to burn both in until my DT770/600 comes in.
   
  This combo is kicking some serious ass. The treble is definitely more in tune than when I first got my E9 (as well my DT990 still being relatively new).
   
  Let's just say that the DT990 will get 95% from now on.
   
  I LOVE the E9!


----------



## Oddworld

Wow, mine just got in the mail. Been listening about an hour. Its fantastic! Its so powerful!
  I have the K702's do you suggest using E9 on low gain (switch down) or high gain (switch up)?
  Fantastic product


----------



## Proglover

damn, they will be here end of next week I think, can't wait


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Wow, mine just got in the mail. Been listening about an hour. Its fantastic! Its so powerful!
> I have the K702's do you suggest using E9 on low gain (switch down) or high gain (switch up)?
> Fantastic product


 

  Which ever gets you closest to the 9-12 o'clock range at your comfortable listening level. For me and my K702 that's the low gain setting.
   
  Jack


----------



## singh

I am curious ...my D1 provide ample power to the AKG K702 but the bass is somewhat  uncontrolled and lacking the texture(in some songs)
  ...will the bass response with this be good. or will it be the same ...people with E9, K702/1 and D1, can only answer this .. or should i look somewhere else.


----------



## loganirado

Thanks Riku, I appreciate your help.


----------



## JRG1990

Does the usb that comes with the E9, have ferrites on it?
   
  Also how is the E7 powered when docked on the E9, though the E9's mains power or though the usb?.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Does the usb that comes with the E9, have ferrites on it?
> 
> Also how is the E7 powered when docked on the E9, though the E9's mains power or though the usb?.


 


  1,Yes, it have ferries on it!
   
  2, When the E9 is power on, E7 is powered by E9, and when E9 is off , E7 is charged by USB power !


----------



## singh

^^Thats pretty good ...you guys have thought about it. i am more confident of it now ! kudos to you !


----------



## loganirado

As some of you might know, I ordered my Fiio amp/dac bundle from mp4nation on november the 9th. It was shipped on nov the 10th and I was able to see it's status on the post office website today, after 3 days. The current status is: "The item is being processed for delivery". I shall keep you guys posted about my delivery status, unless someone tells me otherwise, because I think it may be interesting for other people to know.
   
  Just an FYI, I'm from Brazil and customs service is very slow, wild (high taxes everywhere) and inefficient on my country.


----------



## audionewbi

enjoy it bro, I know you will. Try a bit of fast pass salsa music with this and your ears will dance long before you do!
  
  Quote: 





loganirado said:


> As some of you might know, I ordered my Fiio amp/dac bundle from mp4nation on november the 9th. It was shipped on nov the 10th and I was able to see it's status on the post office website today, after 3 days. The current status is: "The item is being processed for delivery". I shall keep you guys posted about my delivery status, unless someone tells me otherwise, because I think it may be interesting for other people to know.
> 
> Just an FYI, I'm from Brazil and customs service is very slow, wild (high taxes everywhere) and inefficient on my country.


----------



## Oddworld

I've had mine less than a day, and wow its fantastic. Everything is crystal clear. I've been told that the K70x series is hard to drive, but didn't believe anyone until I actually got them. The E9 can drive anything, I can't push the potentiometer past 50% without sustaining hearing damage


----------



## Riku540

Glad you're enjoying it as much as I am! Hard to believe it's only $129, or if you got the bundle, only $100! I really don't think anything comes close to its value or performance for the money.
   
  But now it's making me want to upgrade to 600 ohm DT 880's! Curse you Head-Fi! Will it ever end?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

What do you own Riku? The DT880 250 and 600 are pretty much 99% the same. In A/B testing, practically everyone can't hear a difference. I wouldn't upgrade if I had a 250ohm. I'd spend money on another pair of cans that sound different altogether.


----------



## Riku540

DT 880/32 (Full list in my profile). I settled because I wanted a good gaming can for the Mixamp, and then suddenly FiiO just _HAD_ to release this marvelous amp/DAC combo lol...
   
  And while I realize the sonic difference will be minuscule; the DT 880's are my favorite can and I've always wanted to take a shot at the MANUFAKTUR version. Those will hold me over until I can afford the T1 (yeeeaaars from now... if ever). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I think my next stop on my headphone quest is a good closed can. Probably Denon's AH-D2000/5000.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lol, you sound like me. I too had the DT880/32 (spectacular cans btw), and bought the DT770 Pro 80 as my closed can. I was just still starting out, so I traded/sold both.
   
  Now I settled for the DT990/600 for open, and now the DT770/600 (as well balanced) is on it's way for closed. It was between the DT770/600 and D2000, but I needed velour pads, so I chose the DT770/600. I also realized that the DT990 is my fun can, so I didn't need another fun can like the D2000.
   
  I JUST sold the K701, so it helps pay for the DT770/600 XD
   
  I think in the future, I wanna get a Manufaktur DT990. It's too expensive for now (almost 2 times what I paid for the DT990 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Oddworld

I just can't believe how good it sounds.
  Can anyone snap some internal pictures of the E7 and E9 circuits? I would open mine up but I don't have a TORX screwdriver
   

   
  Also, props to whoever thought of this.
  Cut out a tiny strip of stick paper from the UPS / FedEX shipping label. Insert into the E9. Delightful


----------



## Alcia

(As a beginning note, this is my first post here on Head-Fi, and my wallet has already suffered some, though my dad doesn't help. Curse him and his awesome speaker system...)

 Firstly, I'm amazed by how well the E9 drives my K701's. I'd been bouncing around various homemade tube amps, but never really liked the colour they gave the sound. This completely changed that for me.

 (I also stole the idea of using an address label so I could see the notch in the volume nob, works great and a great improvement.)

 Also, looking for a good DAC right now, bouncing between either the E7 and Essence ST. Thoughts?


----------



## Oddworld

For sure..... E7.
  I like it as a DAC for two reasons:
  (1) Audio quality. Look around forums for E7 review, the quality is fantastic
  (2) It doubles as a _portable _Amp/DAC. I can take it around and listen to music using less demanding headphones


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you don't own a DAC, and want the E9, why make it sad and lonely and unfulfilled by keeping it away from it's soulmate, the E7? They BELONG together.


----------



## Alcia

All the reccommendations for the E7, I was leaning towards the Xonar. Heh. Anyone been able to compare the two?


----------



## Oddworld

Sorry mate. I doubt there's much of a difference though


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Think about it. The E7 is a portable AMP as well as a DAC. It has versatility. Can the Essence be taken everywhere with you for your portables?


----------



## Alcia

True, I was planning on trying out the RE0 and ESW9 as an upgrade my portables...... E7 it is I suppose. Will post impressions on the E7/E9 combo when I get the E7 added.... (Already have the E9.)


----------



## Oddworld

I first bought the E7 because I heard it had good value as a DAC. I wanted a DAC because my laptop audio blows and makes weird noises every few seconds. I move around quite a bit, hoping around from library to library so I needed something portable. E7 is great for that. Its a fantastic portable amp, with an even better DAC.
  I got the E9 to compliment the DAC on the E7, if that tells you anything.


----------



## singh

D1 vs E9+e7 anyone?  
   
  also how does this compare to the matrix m-stage?


----------



## Oddworld

I wondered the same thing, and would like to know the answer. I chose E7+E9 for portability, but would really like a comparison from a learned listener.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I owned the RE0s. They were spectacular as well. I think the E7 would work well with them. Hell, due to the E9 being transparent, I think the E9 would also work well with the neutral RE0s. Wish I'd have kept it, but I don't find much important in my IEM use (which is why I own and have no issues with my EQ-ed $13 JVC Marshmallows).
   
  Singh: That is precisely the amp I want the E9 to be compared against. It was the amp I was going to buy if the E9 hadn't been released at this point.


----------



## jschristian44

the e9 was made for people who want a nice amp but dont wanna spend 400 dollars on one.  if i hadnt moved on to iems, i would have gotten the e9 and a set of hd600 or dt990's.


----------



## Oddworld

Is it bad that I picked the K702s over the DT990s for aesthetic reasons (sorry Mad, I know you did the opposite)


----------



## Alcia

I would think not if you enjoy the cans. I quite enjoy the K701s myself (And to think it all started with a pair of SR60's my dad had lying around that got me into headphones....), having tried them in a rather wide variety of other systems (none of which are mine sadly, as they are well out of my price range).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well, they're incredibly different, lol. Just depends on your tastes. ;p


----------



## Alcia

True, my next full size cans is going to be a DT990, so, yeah.

 I just like variety too much. The hobby is expensive enough.


----------



## Oddworld

I knew there was a large difference, but I didn't (and still don't) know what I like yet.


----------



## Alcia

True, learning what you like can be an expensive proposition. I had the fortune of learning all this well before I got into headphones with all those high end speaker systems my dad and his friends have.

 Incidentally, I'm the oppoisive of my dad, who likes the warm tube sound.


----------



## Oddworld

Never heard a set of tubes. Probably a good thing though since they're expensive


----------



## Alcia

From where I'm sitting I can see my dads home build tube amp and preamp for his Klipsch La Scala. As well as a Marantz DV7600 and a Rega P5.... Tubes aren't my thing. But they do sound nice, I give them that.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'd start off with the Bravo V2 tube amp  (which can be anywhere from $30-$90 in Ebay auctions). Lots of people swear by them as bang for the buck. I wouldn't doubt it, considering how cheap they are, and how nice they look. Two of my online  friends own it and love it. I'm not a fan of coloring my sound, but even I'd wanna test it out one day.


----------



## Riku540

Also doesn't help personally that I have this thing of not wanting to sell/give away old headphones even if I find a new one that I like better in every way. Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## Alcia

Same boat Riku, unless I absolutely don't like their sound, I tend to not get rid of them. I give them to my dad or just keep them.


----------



## Oddworld

What would be the best way to connect the Bravo V2 tube amp? Drive my K702's with them or do some sort of pre-amp configuration with the E9?
  (I know absolutely nothing about pre-amping)
  Trying not to hijack this thread, but I've read that the Bravo tube degrades clarity. I'm a little concerned about this because the mean reason I like the E7 is for its clarity


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> I just can't believe how good it sounds.
> Can anyone snap some internal pictures of the E7 and E9 circuits? I would open mine up but I don't have a TORX screwdriver


 


  Your wish is our command. See here for E9 disassembly and internal photos and comments:
   
  http://forum.miccastore.com/index.php/topic,175.0.html
   
  Sorry about the watermark being right on the product, last time we posted a E7/E9 photo with our watermark to the side of the product, someone took the watermark off and used it on another forum without our permission.
   
  Jack


----------



## Riku540

Even knowing nothing about this kind of stuff; the inside looks so elegant!


----------



## Alcia

Clean. All I can say. (Hey, I'm used to disassembling recievers from the day when they were ALL hand built)


----------



## Oddworld

I love it!
  I'm glad I didn't try to take it apart. Don't want to be gluing knobs back together


----------



## JRG1990

How long is the E9's power cord?


----------



## Oddworld

Appears to be 4-5 feet


----------



## JoetheArachnid

So why THREE opamps? I could see one, two maybe. But three? It'd be good to know which one does what to those who want to roll don't end up breaking something. I seem to remember that James said that you _could_ roll opamps (certainly indicated by the socketed chips) but the fact that the pot is glued on (and the security screws) might make things a little tricky. Anybody willing to crack one open and give this a try?


----------



## Raguvian

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but what us the USB input on the E9 for? I thought this was only an amp and not a DAC as well? Or can it run off of USB power?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but what us the USB input on the E9 for? I thought this was only an amp and not a DAC as well? Or can it run off of USB power?


 

 For the E7. The E7 docks and functions as a DAC, but has to go through the E9's USB to be connected.


----------



## Allforheather

First Post!
  got a question about the e9 input..
   
  what will happen if you connect the usb in and the 3.5mm line in at the same time?? usb in to computer and line in to my turntable (arriving next week)
   
  btw, i love my e9 so so so much


----------



## Riku540

Haven't tried but it wouldn't hurt anything to experiment. If anything my assumption is it will pick one over the other. Let us know when you find out; it would be nice if you could leave multiple connections without affecting the performance at all.


----------



## brokenthumb

I have a HD-A1 connected to the line in and a iMac to the usb.  The E9 will take the line in over the usb.  I need to disconnect the line in to use the usb, otherwise there is no sound from my iMac.


----------



## Riku540

Thanks for the clarification! Good to know.


----------



## Allforheather

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I have a HD-A1 connected to the line in and a iMac to the usb.  The E9 will take the line in over the usb.  I need to disconnect the line in to use the usb, otherwise there is no sound from my iMac.


 

  
  that's good news! i think it will be more a hassle to reconnect the usb every now and then.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  can't wait to see how e9 will cope as my budget headphone and speaker amp for some vinyl records.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Oh that's cool! Thanks for clearing that up.
   
  I thought the USB port on the E7 was used, didn't realize the E9 had it's own port.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, I tested that out by adding my Sansa Fuze via LOD to the Line In. Definitely takes priority over the USB.


----------



## normanl

Quote: 





singh said:


> D1 vs E9+e7 anyone?
> 
> also how does this compare to the matrix m-stage?


 
  I have both E7 and Matrix m-stage. E7 is not bad at all but Matrix m-stage is distinctly better than E7 with respect to sound quality, stage, depth and clarity.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think we're all referring to the E9 vs the M-Stage. The E7 can't possibly be compared against a desktop amp.


----------



## singh

^yeah ....the E7+E9 combo.
  Most probably the matrix mstage is better but still can never be sure !


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Considering they're both based off relative neutrality, I think we may be shocked at how well the stock E9 stacks up to a stock M-Stage.

Guys I think we should move our varying E9 discussions to the official thread, and keep this one as a discussion of the OP's review, as to not have a cluster of E9 threads, which will probably happen anyway.


----------



## onslaughtx

Hi everyone!
   
  Damn.. I just finished reading this whole thread! I'm definitely buying an E9 now, thanks to all of you!

 Awesome support from FiiO and Micca.



 I have the HD555/E7..looking to complete this combo with the E9.

 I have one question, I live in Vancouver, BC (Canada) - Has anyone else in Canada purchased an E9, just wondering where you got yours from 
   
   
  Thanks for all the useful information everyone


----------



## Jack C

Re: Canadian purchase, check here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/513411/micca-store-fiio-e7-e9-headphone-amplifier-bundle-for-199-95/45#post_7054304
   
  Jack


----------



## Practical

I'm looking for an amp/DAC for my d2000's, would the E7/E9 combo be one worth going for?


----------



## Riku540

Easy answer: yes.


----------



## jschristian44

i would get them from mp4nation.net right now if anyone needs one.  they have an awesome combo deal im not sure if it still stands but you get the e7 plus e9 for like 170 shipped.  the e9 itself is like 120 shipped.  i think those are both very good prices.  they even have combos with their iems.  the m2 plus e7 plus e9 is only 200 dollars.  if i hadnt ordered my m2's 2 weeks back for 45 alone, i would have gotten these, because that makes the m2's only like 20 dollars if i got that combo.  so if anyone needs nice iems or amps go to mp4nation.net out and check out their deals.


----------



## hudamanium

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> i would get them from mp4nation.net right now if anyone needs one.  they have an awesome combo deal im not sure if it still stands but you get the e7 plus e9 for like 170 shipped.  the e9 itself is like 120 shipped.  i think those are both very good prices.  they even have combos with their iems.  the m2 plus e7 plus e9 is only 200 dollars.  if i hadnt ordered my m2's 2 weeks back for 45 alone, i would have gotten these, because that makes the m2's only like 20 dollars if i got that combo.  so if anyone needs nice iems or amps go to mp4nation.net out and check out their deals.


 

 The deal isnt there anymore. It's around 190. Either way though even if it were 170, I would stay away from mp4nation. Too many horror stories about that company on this, and other websites. 6 week shipping, crappy customer service (after you purchase something) etcetc. Just a warning!


----------



## lenjaisb

I just received mine today. Ill test it tomorrow and ill let you all know what i think.


----------



## Riku540

Looking at the dial, is that batch number two or did you do the little sticker mod?


----------



## paconavarro

e9 + T1 anyone?


----------



## Riku540

I would definitely like to see how that matches up. Not that T1 owners are exactly going to be on a budget for amps... but I suppose as a benchmark of the E9's true power.


----------



## loganirado

Quote: 





hudamanium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Crap.. I should have looked for reviews about this online store before ordering mine (e7+e9 combo)... I paid for it on the 8th november, they dispached it on 14th november (they took almost one week just to take the parcel to the post office!) and the Hongkong post website says its in route to my country, however I can't track it yet on my country's mail service...
   
  I was thinking I would be able to enjoy christmas holidays using the E9/E7 combo, but after this, I guess I'll be lucky enough to get it before feburary..


----------



## Oddworld

I would really like someone to compare the amp to something else. This is my first desktop amp, so I can't really comment.


----------



## lenjaisb

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Looking at the dial, is that batch number two or did you do the little sticker mod?


 

  
  It is the awesome dial mod


----------



## lrawrl

I just ordered a Fiio E7 E9 combo from miccastore.com for about US $200. This store is listed as an official retailer on Fiio's website. Shipping was free (for orders over $99). Also, their customer service seems great, too. I asked them a question about my order and I received a positive reply from them in my email, in under a minute. Also, shipping seems fast. Mine hasn't come in the mail, yet, but it should arrive on Monday 11/22. I ordered it on 11/17. Hopefully it will compliment my new DT 880's very nicely. I'm so glad I discovered this community. I would be lost, when it comes to buying audio equipment, if it wasn't for you guys.


----------



## Riku540

Welcome to Head-Fi! Indeed the Micca store was one of the first to offer the bundle deal and has served many of us E7/E9 owners well! As A follow FiiO and DT 880 owner I can say you will thoroughly enjoy this combo! Grats on your headphones, DAC and Amp! Please come back to post your impressions!


----------



## eujaee

Could anyone please compare this to a nuforce icon hdp or a audio-gd fun?  I am currently saving up for either of the latter two, but for half the price, i may no longer need to save.  Thanks in advanced, pre-thanks.  Er, maybe I should mention I am listening to grado sr325is on a laptop.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





eujaee said:


> Could anyone please compare this to a nuforce icon hdp or a audio-gd fun?  I am currently saving up for either of the latter two, but for half the price, i may no longer need to save.  Thanks in advanced, pre-thanks.  Er, maybe I should mention I am listening to grado sr325is on a laptop.


 
   
  The HDP and Audio-gd Fun both support high resolution audio at 192/24. If you're only listening to CD's then all you're getting is 44/16; the E7 supports 48/16 audio. Save the money and get the FiiO combo, unless you have SACD's and DVD-Audio in your music collection.
   
  Also, Grado's are very easy to drive so the E9 will be able to push your Grado's to deafening this-may-as-well-be-a-boom-box levels.


----------



## gavinfabl

I'm so loving the sound of the E7/E9. I listening via my Macbook with mp3 at 320 bit. I currently use either my Sony AH-C751s with comply foam tips and Sony MDR-XB700.  I listen to most types of music, but do love soul, jazz and classical a little more than rock, pop or opera.
   
  I use the Sony's a lot as they are comfortable and actually sound superb with the Fiio combo. Question, what headphone would be an upgrade on the Sony's and the Denon's or what would you recommend.  There is no budget as such  but the E7/E9 is so good I want to see what's the best I can get from it  
   
  All opinions gratefully received.


----------



## eujaee

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> The HDP and Audio-gd Fun both support high resolution audio at 192/24. If you're only listening to CD's then all you're getting is 44/16; the E7 supports 48/16 audio. Save the money and get the FiiO combo, unless you have SACD's and DVD-Audio in your music collection.
> 
> Also, Grado's are very easy to drive so the E9 will be able to push your Grado's to deafening this-may-as-well-be-a-boom-box levels.


 

 As I don't have $200-450 to drop at will, I thought I would go a little high the first time out and sort of stay there awhile.  But as I don't have $200-450 to drop at will, I probably wouldn't ever buy anything that would require 192/24.  Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## hudamanium

Quote: 





loganirado said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I almost ordered too from that website too .
   
  I wouldn't worry too much. At least they have shipped it already. Now its up to the shipping company. Maybe the have gotten better due to complaints, I just don't like taking the risk of ordering from Chinese/foreign countries, especially companies that have iffy reputations.


----------



## Meluq

how would e9+e7 perform in comparison to heed canamp with k701. is it worth saving up for the heed


----------



## loganirado

Yeah, I also heard some stories from people from my country who use to import stuff that things ordered close to the end of the year, probably due to the holidays, takes longer to arrive.. There's no update from HK post office, Brazil's post office can't track the parcel yet..
  
  Quote: 





hudamanium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Proglover

Finally the combo arrived from the UK here to Holland! I already had the plug to convert from UK to the Dutch socket, so I could have a go with them instantly.
   

   

   
   
  I can't really compare to other amps, but definitely hearing a big improvement over my crappy onboard soundcard with the DT 770/80's. Also, ipod-lod-e9 compared to ipod-lod-e5, sounds fuller, with more energy, if I state that the right way. Can't hear difference between e5 and e7.
   
  It has been said many times, but here it goes again; fantastic product, this really is a bargain!


----------



## Proglover

Question for James, if I may: that small rubber/silicone band which is included with the e7, any idea where I can get a couple more of those?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





proglover said:


> Question for James, if I may: that small rubber/silicone band which is included with the e7, any idea where I can get a couple more of those?


 


 If more people are intresting, we can sell it as individual accessary! now it is just as an accessary come with our products!


----------



## loganirado

Depending on the price you are going to ask for it, I say I might be interested in ordering some of these.
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





proglover said:


> Finally the combo arrived from the UK here to Holland! I already had the plug to convert from UK to the Dutch socket, so I could have a go with them instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks! hope you will also buy our new products too! which will be my favor!


----------



## Proglover

I'm definitely interested in what FiiO comes with next.
   
  For me also, my interest in the rubber bands offcourse depends on it's price, but I have good faith in that, since FiiO certainly isn't a brand known for its high prices.
   
  Thanks for your written support given on the products, as you know it's really appreciated in this head-fi community.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





loganirado said:


> Depending on the price you are going to ask for it, I say I might be interested in ordering some of these.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I guess the freight will be far more expensive than it! let me see if our sales agents will like to sell it!


----------



## Jack C

Would a "E7 Survival Kit" be a good idea, to include the following:
   
  1 x Silicon Case (as a replacement, spare, or just a different color)
  1 x FiiO Silicon Band
  1 x E7 screen protector
   
  The combination of these three items might be of interest to current E7 owners?
   
  Jack


----------



## loganirado

IMO this kit would be a good idea (offering some kind of special price for buying the 3 items together) but it shouldn't replace the option to purchase each item separately.


----------



## Jack C

FiiO doesn't sell their accessories for a lot of money, as evident from their L series of dock cable products. So products like the silicon band is going to have a very low cost. The issue is that there may be some minimum cost associated with shipping each of these items. For example, if sold separately, one silicon band may cost $500, but all three items may only be $600, just as a rough example. I pulled these ridiculous amounts out of the air to illustrate the concept.
   
  Jack


----------



## Alcia

Might it also be possible to buy FiiO E7 screen protectors in say, packs of 5? I'm the type who replaces them every so often anyways just to keep them looking perfect. So, I don't need 5 silicon cases or bands.


----------



## greenmac

I would be interested in the survival kit also
   
  How about a white case ?


----------



## 11amaberry

Hilarious review, very well done. The "petty issues" you included add a lot of personality to this and I appreciate that, as some reviews can be a bore!


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Would a "E7 Survival Kit" be a good idea, to include the following:
> 
> 1 x Silicon Case (as a replacement, spare, or just a different color)
> 1 x FiiO Silicon Band
> ...


 


  For me, extra case, no
  silicon band, yes
  screen protector yes
   
  what would interest me more is f.e. a set of 3 or 5 silicon bands


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





proglover said:


> Question for James, if I may: that small rubber/silicone band which is included with the e7, any idea where I can get a couple more of those?


 


 I buy mine here You can personalise them....


----------



## lrawrl

Hello. My E7 E9 combo came in the mail today. This is the first time I have used an external amplifier and I am truly blown away by the sound quality. I ordered a pair of Beyer DT880s just for this occasion, and they sound spectacular. I un-boxed everything just several minutes ago, and while both units seem to be working flawlessly, i am slightly let down by the condition of mt E7. There appears to be an immense amount of scratches on the plexi-glass front. I assumed that there was a plastic screen protector that was withstanding all this damage, but this was not the case. I am happy with the way everything is working, but I can't subdue the suspicion that i have been sold a used product for full price. Did anyone else's units ship in a similar condition?I don't _really _want to be hassled with the return process or pay for shipping, but I am considering RMA'ing it. Any advice for what I should do? How would this process be handled? I ordered it through the Micca online store.


----------



## Oddworld

Its a plastic screen protector. You peel it off.
  I had same problem. Peel off the plastic and its as it should be


----------



## Alcia

This. I had a rather difficult time removing the thing to the point I almost thought it just wasn't there and I was crazy. Then I got a corner and all was pretty and shiny.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Its a plastic screen protector. You peel it off.
> I had same problem. Peel off the plastic and its as it should be


----------



## lrawrl

Wow, and I've been picking at it for like 20 minutes 
   
  Carry on then.......


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I buy mine here You can personalise them....


 


 thanks!
   
  Still a bit expensive for a piece of silicone/rubber. Still interested in a couple of FiiO's which I hope not to be 7 bucks each, plus 2.50 shipping to my country.
  As long as they aren't yellow....


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





lrawrl said:


> Wow, and I've been picking at it for like 20 minutes
> 
> Carry on then.......


 
   
  Yea that front protective film is really hard to take off. We've asked FiiO to put a sticker on the film, or factory-pick one of the corners so that it's easier to remove. 
   
  This is the number one most asked question we get from our E7 customers. Invariably, we get a message every couple of days from a customer who is angry that we have shipped an obviously used/damaged item.
   
  Jack


----------



## yomomma1

Well I've been a member here for oh....all of about 1 week. I've already shelled out for a set of RS1's with Silver Dragon re-cable (used off eday should be here in a week or so), and I'm also awaiting delivery of an E7 (should be here today) and an LOD off bogac, and am now even more tempted to get the E9 to compliment the set-up. I am contemplating the M-stage or pos a little dot mk3 so would love a good comparison review or some words from any rs1, m-stage, little dot, E9 owners? I'll be using my 225's with the E7 till the others arrive. Sorry to swamp the thread but I think it's relevant.
   
  Damn me and my morbid fascination with audio headware!!!!


----------



## Mochan

That's all part of the territory. Sorry for your wallet!


----------



## Syliano

I'm selling my worthless headphones to get one  I already own the E7 so it's a no brainer to buy the E9 to power my hd600's.
  Head-fi is no good for my wallet


----------



## Syliano

Btw is this thing usb powered? Or do you have to use the adapter?


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





syliano said:


> Btw is this thing usb powered? Or do you have to use the adapter?


 


 E9 is powered by adapter (included)


----------



## hipzilla

I've had my E9 since last Friday (yay Miccastore!) and it sounds great with my DT880/600s, K702s and LA2000s. My only complaints against it are the lack of color on dial (I did ghetto mod it, but still lol) and lack of cover for the docking port up top. I understand that it's meant to be used with an E7 sitting in there but it would have been nice to have something up top for those of us that aren't using an E7. It's going to be a pain dusting that thing. 
   
  All in all, an awesome product FiiO! I look forward to seeing what you make next.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





hipzilla said:


> I've had my E9 since last Friday (yay Miccastore!) and it sounds great with my DT880/600s, K702s and LA2000s. My only complaints against it are the lack of color on dial (I did ghetto mod it, but still lol) and lack of cover for the docking port up top. I understand that it's meant to be used with an E7 sitting in there but it would have been nice to have something up top for those of us that aren't using an E7. It's going to be a pain dusting that thing.
> 
> All in all, an awesome product FiiO! I look forward to seeing what you make next.


 


  The dock is not only for our E7, but will for our new model! so it is worth to keep the dock!


----------



## Alcia

Still curious as to what this is! Will there be an announcement soon? 

 Quote:


jamesfiio said:


> The dock is not only for our E7, but will for our new model! so it is worth to keep the dock!


 


  Also, added a couple of nice cables my dad had lying around. No "real" changes. But let's see what psychoacoustics can do, eh?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Yah, maybe we will release some information after 1 month!


----------



## loganirado

Some good news guys, the E7/E9 combo I ordered from mp4nation on 8th november finally arrived at my local post office and its website says it already left for delivery, meaning I can look forward to receive it today. I'm so looking forward for it. I hope everything is working as its supposed to be and I really hope I don't have to return anything.
   
  Overall, I'm actually very pleased with mp4nation's delivery service since it was free and it didn't take too long after all (the average shipping time when I buy things from international stores is around 20-25 days). I'll post again after opening the package and checking the gear.
   
  By the way, happy thanksgiving day for all American head-fiers!


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Yah, maybe we will release some information after 1 month!


 


 You sure know how to tease man
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Come on with that info, just say we're all going to boycott it if we don't get to know someting now, lol.
   
  Seriously; truly very curious about it, we'll see


----------



## Alcia

Tis what I have been saying, Proglover. Such a tease... and I thought *I* was the master of that....


----------



## Kevinchen

HI,good morning.


----------



## gavinfabl

Despite using my E7 for over a month, I only just realised it still had the stick layer on. Now it looks a million dollars with my E9.


----------



## Riku540

My E7's protective film has no scratches or blemishes on it and is completely invisible unless you angle it towards light and see the reflection. I will probably never take it off.


----------



## Jack C

Yea, the E7 has a mirror front surface. And I don't mean mirror like the data side of a DVD disk, but a perfectly reflective mirror.
   
  I know FiiO is going to be selling a screen protector for the E7, I hope it maintains the shiny look of the device. That way, people can remove the protective film and install the screen protector in its place.
   
  Jack


----------



## jpstereo

Hi -
   
  I can use this without the Fiio - right?   Just want use it as a usb dac headphone amp out of my laptop ....
   
  Thanks!
   
  JP


----------



## loganirado

Yeah, ou can use the E7 (dac/amp) without the E9 without any problems with your notebook. All you have to do is connect them using the USB cord provided in the E7 package.
  
  Quote: 





jpstereo said:


> Hi -
> 
> I can use this without the Fiio - right?   Just want use it as a usb dac headphone amp out of my laptop ....
> 
> ...


----------



## cowonaut

Hi there,
   
  anyone here who drives this: Cowon D2 - FiiO E9 - Beyerdynamic DT 990 or 770 Pro?
  I'm looking forward to buying the E9 for that sound chain. Thing is, my 990 pro sound very well on the D2 without headamp, but sucking with 250 ohms they virtually eat battery life ... Now I think about getting the E9 to do the amping and leave the D2 on volume level around 5-10/50 instead of 35-40/50 to save battery. What do you think, could this work?
  Another thing is the well known bass rolloff of the D2 with lower impedance phones. DT 990 deliver very good deep bass from D2, do you think the E9 would deliver the same? I have no idea on how the impedance of E9 would influence the sound sig of D2 compared to it being driven without headamp but higher volume level.
   
  Any advice? Thanks very much guys  !!!


----------



## Riku540

Are you talking about the E9 or E7? I ask because you mentioned battery life which would make me assume you are using this on the go. If that's the case you won't be able to use the E9 as it requires being plugged into a wall.
   
  Also, regardless of which you meant, you do not want to use your headphone out to go into an amp. Does your Cowon have a line-out or is there some sort of line out cable available for it? Double-amping will add noise/distortion, and if you HAD to double amp then you would not want low volume, but near or at 100% volume and control the volume with the amp and not the source.


----------



## cowonaut

Thanks Riku, I mean e9 and only for stationary listening at home. With battery life I'd like to spare I refer to cowon D2's battery.
  Unfortunately the d2 has no line out option, that's why I have to use the phone out.
   
  Do I read you right: you recommend to set D2 volume to it's max for using it with an amp like e9? In this case there would be no need for buying an amp at all to save d2's battery ... I just hoped to keep volume low on D2 and let the fiio do the amping since it's supposed to be a very strong amp.
   
  Greets!


----------



## Riku540

The general rule of thumb is when multiple volume controls are involved is to have everything at max volume and except for the last part of the audio chain to keep the signal from degrading.


----------



## Crookshank

Whats the fiio output impedance?


----------



## usurp

are the second batch of E9's available for purchase or not yet?


----------



## Riku540

The second batch isn't out yet I believe; but the first batch is for sale at Amazon and Micca still.


----------



## Jack C

To answer a few questions:
   
  Either the E9 or E7 will be able to "cure" the D2's low frequency roll off issue. Their input impedances are sufficiently high.
   
  Even at max volume, the D2 will not be expending as much power driving a E7/E9 as a pair of headphones due to the high input impedance of the E7/E9. You can try this: 
   
  1. Measure the amount of time the D2 can be used with volume at max driving the DT990
  2. Measure the same with the D2 at max volume but no headphones connected
  3. Measure the same with the D2 at max volume but into the input of a receiver
   
  The times for 2 and 3 should be similar, and both should be longer than 1. 
   
  The output impedance of the E7/E9 are less than 1ohm, I heard it was less than or equal to 0.2 ohms. The 3.5mm output jack of the E9 has a 33ohm series resistor for attenuation. 
   
  Lastly, the second batch is not available yet. The only difference for the US version is that the second batch will have the white marking on the volume dial.
   
  Jack


----------



## cowonaut

Thanks Riku and Jack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I see I don't know much about all this. So there's more to it than just the input impedance of headphones and amps when it comes to battery draining.
  I will make the tests Jack mentioned to see how much of a difference it will make compared to my beloved cans. But will have to wait though until I get my d2+ back from cowon service. Need the other d2 all the time since it's my only source (blew my stereo).
   
  Ah and great news about bass rolloff Jack!
   
  Anything new about the mysterious new thingy fiio are gonna release, the thing that should also use the e9 docking port? 
   
  Greets


----------



## Riku540

As of right now an alternate E9 version has been shown docking an iPhone/iPod. It should be only a page or two back.
   
  Edit: Actually it's in the other E9 thread. My bad.
   
  Link:
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/518997/the-official-fiio-e9-thread-with-video-unbox-review/285#post_7069515


----------



## Jack C

The iPod dock connector for the E9 replaces the current E7 dock connector. While this allows the E9 to function as a desktop amp for the iPod, it prevents E7 from being used in the dock. The iPod dock connector will be sold as a separate DIY kit for those who are comfortable doing their own mods - it's not something that a casual user should attempt. Buyers need to really evaluate what they need or don't need since they would be trading off the ability to use a E7.
   
  We think the mysterious new thingy for FiiO will be an exciting new product for FiiO. 
   
  Jack


----------



## LepakVT

Just ordered my E9+E7 bundle from miccastore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for the bundle to arrive because I've never had a DAC and have only used portable amps before.


----------



## chirawatf

I had E7+E9 driving my Ultrasone HFI 780 for 4 weeks, I like the quickness and impact of 780's bass but I want more soundstage and better image of each instruments.  So I interest in Sennheiser HD 650 but many users mention about HD 650's slow bass (that improof with adequate-power amp).  Can E7+E9+HD650 play music without slow bass?  thanks.
   
  My source is computer, fubar with asio4all (most files are FLAC).
   
  Sorry with my bad English (I'm Thai).


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





chirawatf said:


> I had E7+E9 driving my Ultrasone HFI 780 for 4 weeks, I like the quickness of 780's bass impact but I want more soundstage and better image of each instruments.  So I interest in Sennheiser HD 650 but many users mention about HD 650's slow base (that improof with adequate-power amp).  Can E7+E9+HD650 play music without slow base?  thanks.
> 
> My source is computer, fubar with asio4all (most files are FLAC).
> 
> Sorry with my bad English (I'm Thai).


 
   
  Althougn it is not so suitable for me to reply this quesiton, but I must said , the bass of E9 is quite " fast " ,  so don't use E9 with some fast bass headphone! LOL, can image the sound of double fast! LOL!!


----------



## chirawatf

to Feiao, or anyone.
  - Have you ever tried using HD 650 with E7+E9?
  - Has E9 enough power to drive HD 650 (to it's maximum preformance)?
  (I want to invest in quality headphone just one more time because it already takes a lot of my money,thanks.)
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





chirawatf said:


> to Feiao, or anyone.
> - Have you ever tried using HD 650 with E7+E9?
> - Has E9 enough power to drive HD 650?
> (I want to invest in quality headphone just one more time because it already takes a lot of my money,thanks.)


 
   
  While I can't comment on the sound of the HD650 + E7/E9, it most definitely has more than enough power to drive any headphone.


----------



## chirawatf

I just edited my 2nd question after your answer.
  - Has E9 enough power to drive HD 650 (_*to it's maximum preformance*_)?
  So do you confidential confirm that E9 can drive HD 650 to its maximum performance (image, sound stage, fullness,etc.)....thanks.
  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riku540

Yes yes yes... It will reach maximum performance without any sort of coloration.


----------



## chirawatf

Thanks for your opinion!
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Yes yes yes... It will reach maximum performance without any sort of coloration.


----------



## SpoolinEclipse

Heya chirawatf, I would probably wait for Feiao to chime in, granted hes a FiiO sponsor I would imagine he would be honest on his thoughts, it appears he has HD600's from a pic earlier in this thread.

  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
   
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Yes yes yes... It will reach maximum performance without any sort of coloration.


 


 These are rather bold statements, and if you have no experience with this combination of amp/headphone, I would hold off on reccomending it to him.  Not trying to be mean, but wouldn't you rather get advice from someone who's had actual experience with the equipment?


----------



## Oddworld

Has anyone significant reviewed the E9 yet?
  I love my E9, but I'm wondering if anyone has done a full E9 breakdown yet
  Perhaps a comparison to other amps would be nice


----------



## Jack C

I have the HD650 and use it with the FiiO E7/E9, as well as E-MU 0404 USB -> E9. These are just personal opinions, but the E9 drives the HD650 very well, providing ample clean power and does hot hold the HD650 back in any regard.  The E9 has a lot of reserve power when playing headphones at normal listening levels, so the dynamic range is excellent without any sense of compression.  The E9 to me allows each headphone it drives to perform near their best.
   
  Jack


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





spoolineclipse said:


> These are rather bold statements, and if you have no experience with this combination of amp/headphone, I would hold off on reccomending it to him.  Not trying to be mean, but wouldn't you rather get advice from someone who's had actual experience with the equipment?


 
   
  Quote: 





jack c said:


> I have the HD650 and use it with the FiiO E7/E9, as well as E-MU 0404 USB -> E9. These are just personal opinions, but the E9 drives the HD650 very well, providing ample clean power and does hot hold the HD650 back in any regard.  The E9 has a lot of reserve power when playing headphones at normal listening levels, so the dynamic range is excellent without any sense of compression.  The E9 to me allows each headphone it drives to perform near their best.
> 
> Jack


 

 Well there's your "experience". I don't comment on things I know nothing about; but I have heard these opinions before. Also, considering the HD650 is only 300 ohms and the E9 can already make 600 ohm headphones excruciatingly loud at 50% volume, the math added up. Sure, I don't have hands-on experience with this exact combo; but I've done my homework and wouldn't make any such claims if I wasn't certain.
   
  Quote: 





			
				Oddworld said:
			
		

> Has anyone significant reviewed the E9 yet?
> I love my E9, but I'm wondering if anyone has done a full E9 breakdown yet
> Perhaps a comparison to other amps would be nice


 

 New review by TheGame21x here:
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/525503/review-fiio-e9-desktop-amplifier#post_7088509
   
  No direct comparisons though.


----------



## SpoolinEclipse

Quote: 





> Well there's your "experience". I don't comment on things I know nothing about; but I have heard these opinions before. Also, considering the HD650 is only 300 ohms and the E9 can already make 600 ohm headphones excruciatingly loud at 50% volume, the math added up. Sure, I don't have hands-on experience with this exact combo; but I've done my homework and wouldn't make any such claims if I wasn't certain.


 
   
  Thats exactly my point, you are talking about headphones you have not heard with your E9.  He's looking for an honest, and credible answer, why say for certain it can deliver what he wants if you haven't heard them?
   
  In any event Jack chimed in his opinion so the poster can take that into consideration.  I'm still torn on ordering the E7/9 combo, sounds like a solid unit and the price is very appealing.  Looking forward to more reviews, or comparisons.


----------



## Riku540

The fact of the matter is there isn't a headphone the E9 can't handle. Jack's not the only opinion I've heard and I would think Jame's photo with the HD650 should be enough of an indication.
   
  There are far more power hungry cans than Sennheisers, and the E9 can handle them all. I am offering reassurance to those worried about their headphones not being able to be driven by the E9. My statements come from credible sources and users and do not offer advice without having evidence to back it up.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

just to add to the power discussion, the E9 powers my SA5000's with ease. ive read tons of threads of how picky the sa5ks are with amps, but the E9 powers them to unimaginable volume without distortion while keeping their incredible detail. this thing is completely legit.


----------



## cowonaut

Riku, Spoolin --- Seems like you miss each other here a little:
  @Riku: sounds to me like Spoolin didn't speak of the sheer power of e9 to drive virtually anything called headphone, but more of that it would be nice for the potential hd650 buyer, to have someone here to talk to about how the sounding of hd650 was, when driven by his e9, since they are very reveiling phones, right?
  I think, Spoolin accidently and slightly slid into an overly didactic undertone, when he pointed that out in the first place, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  @Spoolin: Got your point here hehe, but, ehm, maybe you could try to slow down things a tiny little more subtle next time? Btw cool car there in your sig - yours? I've got its grandfather, good old D22 in black  ... Will there ever be one with pop-up headlamps again??
   
  Greets guys - and back to topic!


----------



## Riku540

I understand where we missed. The question was though if the HD650 would reach its maximum potential. The answer is yes. What that potential entails as far as sound, I cannot comment on, which is why I said I wouldn't, and left it for HD650 owners to chime in for.
   
  What I do know and have stated before, is that the E9 will not "change" the sound of the HD650, or any other headphone, but "improve" it. I never said the sound would be to his liking; people have their preferences in neutrality or color.
   
  Again, all I was offering was reassurance.


----------



## Oddworld

Lets be clear. Its a ~$200 package.
  Will it be better than an un-amped ipod/computer? Certainly.
  Does the E9 compare to some $5,000 hi-fi enthusiast amp? I have no idea, I've never heard a $5k amp. Though, I'm looking forward to some comparison in the future.


----------



## SEv6

I have the E9 and use them with my HD650 and I'm being completely honest, I think the e9 delivers and more. I'm extremely happy with how the e9 powers the hd650's with its sounds clarity and no coloring. Well thats my opinion.


----------



## chirawatf

Thanks to everyone's opinions.
   
  SEv6, have you ever used HD650 with other amp before E9?  What is it?  Can you compared the sound of those amps (with the same HD650)?
  Can E7+E9 make HD650 sound like 3dimensions?
  ...thank you....


----------



## Clok

Hello
   
  I just got the e9 and the e7 but e9 didn't come with the eu plug apaptor.
  So I was wondering could I use different power supply?
   
  Input 100-230v 50-60hz 0.8A
  Output 12V -- 2A
   
  Will it break it?


----------



## Jack C

Hi,
   
  It should be easier for you to get a plug adapter for the power supply rather than risk damaging your E9 with a different power supply.
   
  Jack


----------



## loganirado

Hello, if 3 dimensions means surround sound, I'm afraid the E9 can't provide you that. If you use a computer, you should look for audio boards that support this feature, or if you are looking for surround sound while playing a videogame, you should buy something like astro's mixamp.
  
  Quote: 





chirawatf said:


> Thanks to everyone's opinions.
> 
> SEv6, have you ever used HD650 with other amp before E9?  What is it?  Can you compared the sound of those amps (with the same HD650)?
> Can E7+E9 make HD650 sound like 3dimensions?
> ...thank you....


----------



## Oddworld

surround sound!


----------



## chirawatf

Oops...I don't mean surround sound.  I mean sound stage with the senses of width and depth, and the position of each instruments (such as piano is in front of drums, string, etc.)


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Has anyone significant reviewed the E9 yet?
> I love my E9, but I'm wondering if anyone has done a full E9 breakdown yet
> Perhaps a comparison to other amps would be nice


 

 I think Mark might take offense to that. A review from a 6k+ poster and true Head-Fi veteran not good enough for you? Although a comparison would be nice.
   
  Also, we might want to change 'It can power ANY headphone' to 'any _conventional_ headphone'. I know it's being picky, but nobody's tested this with the likes of the K1000, K340 yet and it certainly can't power normal electrostats. Not a big deal, just bugs me.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Agreed. I'm sure it won't power a Stax headphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But yeah, I believe we can say that it can power pretty much any conventional headphone with juice to spare.


----------



## Lan647

I just read that the E9 lacks RCA inputs, I will still be able to connect it to my stereo amp, right? Not sure about inputs/outputs and such.


----------



## Riku540

Yes, you will just need an RCA to 3.5mm adapter.


----------



## Lan647

Brilliant!


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Yes, you will just need an RCA to 3.5mm adapter.


 

 What kind of adapter exactly?


----------



## chrisbrock

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=240-137
   
  This is a very cheep example but this is exactly the type that you need.  Hope this helps.
   
  -Chris


----------



## Lan647

Thanks


----------



## apmusson

Hi.
   
  The E9 / E7 combo made quite an impression at yesterdays London mini-meet
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/525901/london-mini-meet-impressions


----------



## Kevinchen

Very good.


----------



## gus6464

Does anyone use their E7/E9 with Beyer DT770/250's? I have been using them with my stereo receiver for over a year so I know they need more power. The only thing I am worried about is the things I have been reading about Beyers and SS amps when it comes to their piercing highs. I want an amp setup though because I want to listen to my cans in the bedroom properly instead of using the headphone out of my laptop. I have come up with three options:
   

 Get the E7/E9 combo
 Get a Nuforce uDAC-2 and with the sale of my speakers get a Woo 3 which might take a while
 Any other suggestions
   
  I also want to get some DT990/600 soon as well.


----------



## lrawrl

Hi. I am currently using the Fiio E9 with a pair of dt880 600s and they are definitely being driven very well. I would not recommend powering a 600 ohm pair of headphones with the e7, though. It is noticeable that they are not being fully driven, but they still sound decent if you crank up the volume. I'm sure they would work fine for your 250 ohm dt770s though. You may find a pair of dt990 600 ohms to be slightly lacking, but I can't imagine any other portable amp doing a better job. If you do not own any kind of amp, already, I would definitely recommend this combo. I have not listened to any other amps in either of these price ranges, or greater, but they definitely improve my headphones tremendously. I use the e9 for my dt880s and the e7 for my iems and portable headphones. I do not have any problems with the transparency of the E9 and don't feel like the highs are over-accentuated. I hope this helps you.


----------



## doing

I've always wanted an AKG K702, but always thought it would be nothing more then wishful thinking since properly amping them always scared me away.  However, the more I read about Fiio e9/e7 combo, the more I start thinking I can finally get myself one.  The price is just right, the package itself seems very versatile  and the form factor is a huge bonus since I heart the non cluttered simple compact look.  Anywho hope to hear more impressions and comparisons to other amps.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





gus6464 said:


> The only thing I am worried about is the things I have been reading about Beyers and SS amps when it comes to their piercing highs.


 

 The E9 is completely neutral and transparent and will not change the sound of the DT 880 but improve it. Your DT 880's highs will be improved but they will not have any brightness or harshness added to them.


----------



## gus6464

Well I decided to stop looking at the shopping cart at micca store and just pull the trigger on the trigger on the E7/E9 combo for $200 shipped. Says I should have it by a week so I will let you guys know how it turns out.
   
  Also the line in on the back of the amp is for an analog source right? Is there a switch on the unit to toggle between usb and line-in source or do I have to unplug whatever I am not using?


----------



## Riku540

You will not be disappointed! Welcome to Team FiiO!


----------



## Alcia

The teams thing still? People still declare this?! *panics* Though, still, congrats to FiiO for something so dramatically beyond expectations.
  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> You will not be disappointed! Welcome to Team FiiO!


----------



## erikzen

Thought I'd add in my 2 cents.  Jack from the Micca Store lent me a E7/E9 for a meet a couple of weeks ago and let me hold onto it for a while.  It was a very enjoyable experience and I will reluctantly ship the unit back.
   
  I used the unit as a desktop DAC/amp combo from my computer.  I have a wide variety of music and file types.  I could easily tell which files were overly compressed and which were lossless or MP3s ripped at high bit rates so your source will definitely matter with this amp.  I used the K601 exclusively and it drove the headphones effortlessly.
   
  I also used the preamp function to drive my CTH amp and again it worked flawlessly allowing me to hear the nuances of my various tubes.
   
  I did not try the E7 as a standalone portable so I can't comment on that, but all in all, if you are in the market for an amp/DAC combo with tons of functionality, and a great value to boot, you would not go wrong with a E7/E9 combo.


----------



## Calestus

Just throwing in a picture of it in the dark.
   
  Runs my DT990/600s very well for this price range.


----------



## Oddworld

Yea dog! The E9's got some power


----------



## Jack C

I petition FiiO to change the glowing emblem on the E7 to blue. Right now, there's the blue dot on the E9, blue volume text on the E7's display, and amber top status icons on the E7. Adding red into the mix makes it a bit busy. Anyone else?
   
  Jack


----------



## gavinfabl

I second that. Blue is much better idea.


----------



## Oddworld

I agree. But I'm also somewhat indifferent, my E7 remains on my E9 so that the red LED is never on to display "charging"
  But yes, in the next revision the LED should be dim blue / (white wouldn't be bad either)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I don't have a glowing LED, so it makes no diff to me. I actually don't like much in the way of 'lighting' anyway. The less LEDs on my components, the better.
   
  I sorta think the E9 should get a dedicated RCA input. It strikes me odd that it doesn't have one, though it doesn't do anything for me in particular as I would still use the 3.5mm line in (when attaching the E9 to my Mixamp), and I only listen to music off the USB line.


----------



## Alcia

I happen to agree I'd prefer less lights and would love an option to disable the charging light in the options menu.

 RCA inputs would be awesome... I'm sure I could probably DIY something up though...


----------



## gus6464

Isn't the line-in jack on the back of the unit essentially an rca input? I ordered some 3.5mm -> RCA cables hoping to hook up my turntable as well to the unit.


----------



## Alcia

Really, they're both stereo inputs you can buy a cable that goes from one to the other for, however, it's still a hassle when everything in my setup is RCA based to then have to go buy a cable for it. But eh. I'll fix it myself eventually. I like tweaking things...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah it's more of a tiny nitpick. Nothing an RCA female to 3.5mm cable can't fix, though if your source is RCA based, you'll be adding a cable that can potentially degrade SQ a teeny bit just because you added an extra link to the audio chain. That's really only an issue for the most anal of audio purists anyway. That and those who believe that more cables alter sq in a bad way. Cables should be the last thing to worry about anyway, IMHO.


----------



## gus6464

Does the unit have a switch to change between usb and line-in or do you have to unplug the cable for the source you are not using?


----------



## Allforheather

Quote: 





gus6464 said:


> Does the unit have a switch to change between usb and line-in or do you have to unplug the cable for the source you are not using?


 
   
   
  Unfortunately there is not such switch available on the unit. And the priority is given to the 3.5mm line in, so source switch can only be done by plug and unplugs the 3.5mm line in cable.


----------



## R-Audiohead

I've been interested in obtaining the e9 as an e7 owner.
   
  Does daisy chaining bother the SQ at all with this setup to anyone?  I know we have one "no".
   
  I don't know how frequently I will be using the EQ, but it might be nice to add a little bass if needed.  I would appreciate the option at least.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





r-audiohead said:


> I've been interested in obtaining the e9 as an e7 owner.
> 
> Does daisy chaining bother the SQ at all with this setup to anyone?  I know we have one "no".
> 
> I don't know how frequently I will be using the EQ, but it might be nice to add a little bass if needed.  I would appreciate the option at least.


 

 The difference is very small; the pros heavily outweigh the cons if the bass EQ is needed. All it is really is a 'less than ideal' setup.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I am sure if you ran the E7 to the E9 it would not matter very much at all, considering that the extra bass makes the music less clinical sounding and more fun to listen to. Why didn't I or the person who wrote the original review think of this? I salute you!


----------



## R-Audiohead

That was my guess.  Any others?
   
  Also, does anyone know if leaving the e7 docked to the e9 delivers a "ghost charge" to the internal (beastly might I add) battery.  I would rather not kill the internal battery.
  Secondly, does turning the USB charging off prevent the e7 from charging while docked so I can prevent this potential ghost charge.
   
  My guess is probably not, considering the bass boost function doesn't work while docked.  This tells me the firmware is bypassed.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Thanks Riku/GeorgeGoodman!


----------



## Jack C

The E7's internal battery will only charge if needed. There's a protection circuit that stops charging when the battery is full. Lithium Ion batteries require such a circuit since over charging as well as over discharging shortens cell life significantly.
   
  Jack


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





r-audiohead said:


> That was my guess.  Any others?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if leaving the e7 docked to the e9 delivers a "ghost charge" to the internal (beastly might I add) battery.  I would rather not kill the internal battery.
> Secondly, does turning the USB charging off prevent the e7 from charging while docked so I can prevent this potential ghost charge.
> ...


 
   
   
  There are almost over 100,000 kinds of docking station for iPod, and support charging function. so don't worry about it ! it can longer the life of the build in battery !


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you.  To my understanding this is still not ideal for the battery.
   
  Jack-Micca, you told me what I needed to hear.  Thanks!


----------



## R-Audiohead

I'm also guessing the RCA out on the e9 is a fixed line out, yes?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





r-audiohead said:


> I'm also guessing the RCA out on the e9 is a fixed line out, yes?


 


  Bingo!


----------



## lrawrl

I seem to have run into some problems with my E9. Lately, I have been using the 3.5mm line-in port to connect it to my source, but after moving it to my room, i have tried connecting it to my PC to use as a DAC. When I plug it into my computer using the usb cable, it does not seem to be recognized. Absolutely nothing happens. When I plug in my E7, it is recognized automatically. Does anyone have any idea what is going on. Is there something I have to do? Could the usb-out port on my amp be broken? (I would still like to use the audio ports on my PC for my speakers).


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





lrawrl said:


> I seem to have run into some problems with my E9. Lately, I have been using the 3.5mm line-in port to connect it to my source, but after moving it to my room, i have tried connecting it to my PC to use as a DAC. When I plug it into my computer using the usb cable, it does not seem to be recognized. Absolutely nothing happens. When I plug in my E7, it is recognized automatically. Does anyone have any idea what is going on. Is there something I have to do? Could the usb-out port on my amp be broken? (I would still like to use the audio ports on my PC for my speakers).


 


  The e7 must be docked to the e9 in order to use it DAC.  The DAC used in the e7/9 system is the DAC built into the e7.


----------



## erikzen

I also found that not only does the E7 need to be docked but you have to turn it on, too (bottom button on the left if I remember correctly).


----------



## lrawrl

Thank you very much. I hadn't realized. (the diagram did not make this clear enough for me.)


----------



## gus6464

I just got a text from UPS that my E7/E9 was left on the front porch . My girlfriend does not get home until 6 so let's hope it doesn't rain.
   
  Also I have another question that I posted in the E7 thread since it is related more to the DAC but maybe you guys can answer here. I bought the special edition Beatles Remasters that comes in a USB drive with 24bit FLAC files and 320k mp3. Since the E7 can only do 16bit am I going to get no sound when trying to play the 24bit FLAC files? I have been using my stereo receiver which does 24/192 optical from my PC so I did not think about it until now.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





erikzen said:


> I also found that not only does the E7 need to be docked but you have to turn it on, too (bottom button on the left if I remember correctly).


 

 Not my first gen E7. I can leave mine off (I do), and still has a perfectly functional DAC when docked to the E9.


----------



## Windsor

Hi guys,

 

I recently bought a FiiO, which has made a massive difference to my laptop's audio quality, and I've ordered an E9 to go with it. I want the best home laptop-based listening experience I can have, and with the E7/E9 combo, I'm considering buying some high-end headphones from the following selection:

 

- Sennheiser HD 600, HD 650, HD 800

- Beyerdynamic T1's

- Audez'e LCD-2's

 

Has anyone had listening time with the above headphones and the E7/E9?

Also, before I buy a pair of the above headphones, I'd like to try them; does anyone reading this know where I can try these headphones (mainly the LCD-2's and T1's, ideally all of them) in the London/Surrey area? Also, in the nicest possible way, as great as the FiiO E7/E9 are, do they do justice to such high-end headphones?

 

Thanks, 

Windsor


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





gus6464 said:


> I just got a text from UPS that my E7/E9 was left on the front porch . My girlfriend does not get home until 6 so let's hope it doesn't rain.
> 
> Also I have another question that I posted in the E7 thread since it is related more to the DAC but maybe you guys can answer here. I bought the special edition Beatles Remasters that comes in a USB drive with 24bit FLAC files and 320k mp3. Since the E7 can only do 16bit am I going to get no sound when trying to play the 24bit FLAC files? I have been using my stereo receiver which does 24/192 optical from my PC so I did not think about it until now.


 
  They'll play, but you won't be utilizing the hit bit rate of the FLAC files.  The FLAC and 320kps will most likely sound comparable.  As much as it makes me cringe to suggest daisy chaining (my background comes from larger scale electronics), if you do have a PC sound card which does 24bit (a surprising number of computers in the last couple years have them) I bet running a 3.5mm male-male to the 3.5 input on the e9 from your headphone out will produce better results with the FLAC, but probably not as much with the 320kps.  You won't need the e7 docked for this if you wish because you won't be running DAC.  I plan on tinkering with this with when I finally pull the trigger on an e9 later this month.  Maybe I'll post something short for the community.
   
  I also recommend playing with the volume outputs on each "amp" if you do this to find the optimal listening experience.  My guess is you want the e9 doing most of the work, depending on your setup.


----------



## gus6464

I just got everything hooked up and the red light on the E7 is on while docked which means it is being charged but when I go fire up the E7 it will turn off as soon as I power it up. Is the internal battery of the E7 just fully depleted and needs a charge before I can fire it up even though it is docked or is my unit defective?'
   
  Edit: left the unit alone for about 20 minutes and the E7 fired right up so I guess it just needed some juice in the battery. So far have only been listening for about an hour but I will say this little amp has gobs of power. At the 10 o'clock mark it is insanely loud.


----------



## playingwithfire

Got e7/e9 today, did a quick a/b with my D4 before I mailed it off, e9 seems to have a (much) better soundstage, but is it just me or is it a bit muddy. Maybe it needs burn in.


----------



## Riku540

Never experienced any muddiness on my E9. I blame the recording/headphones. The E9 shouldn't have any difference in soundstage except in regards to separation.


----------



## playingwithfire

The separation is quite a bit wider and has a "little" bit of depth (vs. none at all before). The mudiness is hard to explain, I can't pinpoint the range that's muddy, I think the mid is more separated and toned down vs. my D4 and that might have something to do with it. I tend to focus on vocal when I listen.
  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Never experienced any muddiness on my E9. I blame the recording/headphones. The E9 shouldn't have any difference in soundstage except in regards to separation.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Never experienced any muddiness on my E9. I blame the recording/headphones. The E9 shouldn't have any difference in soundstage except in regards to separation.


 


  This. Perhaps the D4 was coloring the headphones in a way he liked, but the E9 is transparent, and if he has muddy/too smooth headphones, the E9 won't hide it. I had the ES7 myself, and the the prominent low end could sometimes make the details smoother than I'd like. The treble was always on the bright side though.


----------



## playingwithfire

It has on the HD600, but I think it might have been the (relatively) recessed mids.
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, you really can't blame the E9, as it doesn't add or take away anything. It just feeds the headphone/source the power they need to function properly. Perhaps a colored amp would benefit you more.


----------



## gus6464

Hey Mad you have a pair of AKG K701's right? How are they on the E9? My DT770 have a huge bump in the top end and with the E9 being such a neutral amp the highs can get pretty uncomfortable at a higher volume. The K701 measures a lot more linear throughout the frequency range so I am thinking they might be what I am looking for.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I HAD the K701. I didn't particularly liked them for music with or without the E9, so I'm not the best person to ask. I did love them for Mixamp gaming though.


----------



## gus6464

Did you consider them brighter than the Beyers?


----------



## Oddworld

I've got some K702's   Everything sounds great. Highs sound fantastic to me


----------



## Oddworld

E9 Problem / Annoyance:
  When I adjust volume on the potentiometer, I hear static from 9:00 to 3:00. It's kind of annoying. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> E9 Problem / Annoyance:
> When I adjust volume on the potentiometer, I hear static from 9:00 to 3:00. It's kind of annoying. Does anyone else have this problem?


 


  I hear it in my pre-production engineering sample, but I thought it was just an issue with the POT in my example. Also, this should not affect the normal sound quality of the amp as the noise is generated by the contact wipers in the pot sliding across the carbon deposit tracks - which doesn't occur when you are just listening to it.
   
  Jack


----------



## mbiker

I can also hear tha annoying noise, also just between 9.00 and 15.00, and it´s quite disturbing for me


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mbiker said:


> I can also hear tha annoying noise, also just between 9.00 and 15.00, and it´s quite disturbing for me


 


  Will it be the rub between the knob and the front panel? the potentionmeter is made by Japanese Alps which is the best we can buy!


----------



## mbiker

I´m afraid it´s not the rub, the noise is the same when I take off the volume knob and turn the potentiometer directly with my fingers


----------



## shabs1985

is the dock faulty or the e7. when i reconnect everything without docking it works and when i dock after doing this things go back to normal. after i while the right channel will turn off again. i have to repeat this to get the channel working again. :?
 edit: what i mean by without docking is connecting the dac to the amp through the 2.5mm link
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> I think it could definitely be a quality inspection thing. Some of you may know I am on my second unit; the first one had a faulty dock and caused me to lose the left channel. My new one works perfectly in all connections; although admittedly I have been babying my E7/E9 in fear of something happening again.


----------



## shabs1985

hi why does my sound keep turning off on my right channel when the dac is docked? the sound is better when it is docked, but the setup works flawlessly when not docked.


----------



## shabs1985

which was faulty the e7 or the e9? which did u send back? this sucks
  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> I think it could definitely be a quality inspection thing. Some of you may know I am on my second unit; the first one had a faulty dock and caused me to lose the left channel. My new one works perfectly in all connections; although admittedly I have been babying my E7/E9 in fear of something happening again.


----------



## Jack C

In Riku's case it was a faulty dock connector on the E7. If you buy chance got your E7/E9 from us, we can exchange it for you.
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Who listens to music while constantly adjusting the volume pot anyway? Set it and forget it, at least for my case.
   
  I don't have any issues with mine whatsoever. I had an issue when I first used the 3.5mm input, but it was because I didn't plug my headphone in all the way.


----------



## shabs1985

no, i got it from pjbox.co.uk


----------



## Oddworld

Yea, its not really a "problem" just an annoyance. I tend to set the volume and forget it.
   
  Jack I was wondering, can you explain the partnership between Micca and Amazon? If I buy something through Amazon (through Micca), am I actually buying from Micca or Amazon?
  I don't have any problems with anything bought through you, I'm just curious how it works


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Kind of interested myself as I bought my E9 through Micca's Amazon store.


----------



## Jack C

We are actually the seller even though you purchase through Amazon.com. It's kind of like eBay in a way, but the integration is much tighter, the requirement for customer service level is much higher, and generally a better purchase experience for the customers.
   
   
  On a different note, that if you bought a FiiO E7 from Micca Store, we are giving out free E7 screen protectors, details here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/513411/micca-store-fiio-e7-e9-headphone-amplifier-bundle-for-199-95/60#post_7110905
   
  Jack


----------



## shabs1985

hi could you tell me  why my right channel becomes silent when i dock the e7 /e9? i sent an email today to pjbox.co.uk,
   
 [size=inherit]
 Hi,  i spoke to you earlier today about an issue with the fiio e7 and e9 bundle i recieved yesterday when they are docked and only when they are docked. initially, the right channel unpredictably became silent when they are docked. this is frustrating when i am listening to something and having to reseat. currently each time i reseat i am not getting any sound from the right channel. i have tried different headphones and it is not the headphones that are causing this issue. when i connect everything without docking it works ok but the clarity of the sound when docked is much better imo. i asked about the RMA procedure and i was told that new stock will be coming in on the 20th decemeber. i would like a replacement to both units. as i dont have another e7 or e9 i cannot test which unit is faulty when docked (problems only occurs when docked). i purchased the bundle so that they could solely  be used whilst docked and at the moment i am not happy with my purchase due to this fault.
  what can be done about this?
  hopefully something can be done about it 

[/size]


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





shabs1985 said:


> hi could you tell me  why my right channel becomes silent when i dock the e7 /e9? i sent an email today to pjbox.co.uk,
> 
> [size=inherit]
> Hi,  i spoke to you earlier today about an issue with the fiio e7 and e9 bundle i recieved yesterday when they are docked and only when they are docked. initially, the right channel unpredictably became silent when they are docked. this is frustrating when i am listening to something and having to reseat. currently each time i reseat i am not getting any sound from the right channel. i have tried different headphones and it is not the headphones that are causing this issue. when i connect everything without docking it works ok but the clarity of the sound when docked is much better imo. i asked about the RMA procedure and i was told that new stock will be coming in on the 20th decemeber. i would like a replacement to both units. as i dont have another e7 or e9 i cannot test which unit is faulty when docked (problems only occurs when docked). i purchased the bundle so that they could solely  be used whilst docked and at the moment i am not happy with my purchase due to this fault.
> ...


 


  Sorry for the problem!
   
  Please will you help me plug the E7 into the dock, and make sure it is reliable connect!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Our engineer just tole me that it may also cause by the 3.5mm line out jack! please plug/unplug the 3.5mm line out socket again!
   
  There are a switcher inside the socket to bypass the headphone output when using adjustable line out!


----------



## shabs1985

hi. the 3.5mm line in is always unplugged when the e7 is docked. same problem. apart from this issue, very clean sound from the combo, first time venture into amps but experience marred by right channel silent when docked
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Our engineer just tole me that it may also cause by the 3.5mm line out jack! please plug/unplug the 3.5mm line out socket again!
> 
> There are a switcher inside the socket to bypass the headphone output when using adjustable line out!


----------



## Kevinchen

Please try to plug and pull the "LINE IN" socket in the rear panel several times.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





shabs1985 said:


> hi. the 3.5mm line in is always unplugged when the e7 is docked. same problem. apart from this issue, very clean sound from the combo, first time venture into amps but experience marred by right channel silent when docked
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Sine the build in switcher will not release when the line out cable had been upplug, so the right channel may be still bypass by the line out socket! of course, it just our guess! both reason can be possible! and don't worry about the RMA,
   
  We just wants to find out the reason before you send it back and solve it if it is just cause by uncorrect use!


----------



## shabs1985

i've reseated many times, now the right channel simply remains silent (only when docked)
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shabs1985

what do you mean by this?
  
  Quote: 





kevinchen said:


> Please try to plug and pull the "LINE IN" socket in the rear panel several times.


----------



## Riku540

There's a 3.5mm line in jack in the back. They're trying to tell you to plug something in and take it out as it overrides the dock iirc. This may fix your problem; it may not.


----------



## shabs1985

when i connect as number 4 in the image, the right channel is silent
  when i connect as computer>e7>e9>headphones (through line in) everything is ok, sound quality not as good as when docked


----------



## shabs1985

http://www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/images/Fiio%20E9%20Pic%209.jpg

  
  Quote: 





shabs1985 said:


> when i connect as number 4 in the image, the right channel is silent
> when i connect as computer>e7>e9>headphones (through line in) everything is ok, sound quality not as good as when docked


----------



## Riku540

Guess the troubleshoot didn't work. Either way just wait patiently until you are able to make the exchange. I think we've already established that you have a faulty unit; no need to spam all the E9 threads over it.


----------



## shabs1985

dude, it sucks, i really really like this combo, the sound is soooo good and for the price great. 
  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Guess the troubleshoot didn't work. Either way just wait patiently until you are able to make the exchange. I think we've already established that you have a faulty unit; no need to spam all the E9 threads over it.


----------



## Riku540

I understand; I was probably the first person to get a defect. Too bad you weren't able to purchase through Micca; they had me back up and running with a replacement in only 2 days.


----------



## gavinfabl

Back on to a positive note. I just got my Fischer Audio FA-003 and using the E7/E9 combo via macbook with mp3 at 320 bit, sound is stunning. The FA-003 still need burning in  only 15 mins use so far but the difference with and without the Fiio is very noticeable. Mega pleased.


----------



## Nalix

I have a pair of DT990/250s and the E7. Will this make a noticeable enough difference to justify buying it or would I be better off getting a pair of higher ohm headphones first?


----------



## shabs1985

i have the dt990/250's and the e9's make the thumps more wowtastic when paired with the e7
  
  Quote: 





nalix said:


> I have a pair of DT990/250s and the E7. Will this make a noticeable enough difference to justify buying it or would I be better off getting a pair of higher ohm headphones first?


----------



## Nalix

Thanks, just ordered it next day air (student amazon prime is awesome)!


----------



## shabs1985

weird, im starting to get crackling when watchnig youtube videos. when i watch something in 1080p, the sound coming from the unit crackles and dies aftre 2 seconds. i have to replug the usb to get sound again  (only for certain videos e.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERhxmzQR6xA).
  btw i have the e7 with the front panel made of fully glossy plastic :?
http://anythingbutipod.com/2010/03/fiio-e7-headphone-amplifierusb-dac-review/


----------



## gus6464

Quote: 





nalix said:


> I have a pair of DT990/250s and the E7. Will this make a noticeable enough difference to justify buying it or would I be better off getting a pair of higher ohm headphones first?


 


  250ohm and pretty much any DT770/880/990 need an amp to sound their best.


----------



## TomPickle

I've got a pair of 250 ohm DT770s, which would you suggest getting first, the E7 or the E9?


----------



## gus6464

Since you get a discount if you buy the e7 and e9 together from micca I would say get both


----------



## playingwithfire

I think I read it somewhere but how much louder is the 1/4 connector vs. the 1/8?


----------



## Riku540

The 1/8 is -90db for portable headphone/IEM use. It says it right on the face of the E9. You wouldn't want your headphone hobby to make you go deaf now would you?


----------



## playingwithfire

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> The 1/8 is -90db for portable headphone/IEM use. It says it right on the face of the E9. You wouldn't want your headphone hobby to make you go deaf now would you?


 


  2 things
   
  1. WHAAT?! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!
   
  2. I got my HD 650 cable for the HD600 today which ends in 1/4 instead of 1/8 and honestly unless the cable somehow change the volume level I don't think there's a huge difference in sound, isn't 90 db quite a bit?


----------



## Riku540

You underestimate the sensitivity of IEMs. Not to mention; the E9 is unbearably loud at 50% volume with 600 ohm headphones; imagine that going straight into your ear canal sealed, and lord forbid the volume dial go any higher.


----------



## playingwithfire

my e9 has never been past 10 o clock and that's loud


----------



## Jack C

The 3.5mm output has 33ohm resistors in series with it, how much attenuation this causes depends on the impedance of the headphones you are using. In the case of HD650s that are 300Ohms, the resulting attenuation would be very small. But if you were using 16Ohm IEMs, there would be about a 4.8dB attenuation.
   
  One key function of the 33Ohm resistor is to protect the low impedance IEMs and listener's hearing, but another less critical but still very important benefit it brings is additional granularity from the volume knob. Without the 33Ohm resistor, even a very small adjustment on the volume knob would result in a huge change in the sound level output. With the 33Ohm resistor in place, the user now has a wider range of usable volume knob travel, allowing finer tuning of the listening volume.
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Figure I drop this here, as this is the main E9 thread:
   
  Can anyone even discern the SQ difference between the 3.5mm and 6.3mm input with their 600ohm headphones? I certainly can't, but I still use the bigger input for the piece of mind and it's easier plugging into.
   
  I'm also wondering who is brave enough to start rolling opamps. I'd like to know which opamps would soften the treble a little. Not a particular issue with the E9 itself, but looking for opamps that will smooth out the DT990's treble a little. It's very minor annoyance that pops up with certain songs.
   
  I myself have no idea where to start, so I wouldn't ever dare try this alone.


----------



## lrawrl




----------



## lrawrl

Quote: 





> The 1/8 is -90db for portable headphone/IEM use. It says it right on the face of the E9. You wouldn't want your headphone hobby to make you go deaf now would you?


 


 lol. the -90 on the surface of the E9 is for the volume knob. At the lowest setting, the volume is playing at 90 db less than the actual source volume coming into the amp. The zero on the other side is saying that there would be no limit placed on the amp's ability to drive the music.


----------



## Kevinchen

Sorry.the first attached links can not open in china,please check it.
   
  thks.
   
   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERhxmzQR6xA


----------



## lrawrl

never mind this post. my concern/question actually relates to my headphones


----------



## shabs1985

has anybody else had this issue wwoth the e7?
  
  Quote: 





shabs1985 said:


> weird, im starting to get crackling when watchnig youtube videos. when i watch something in 1080p, the sound coming from the unit crackles and dies aftre 2 seconds. i have to replug the usb to get sound again  (only for certain videos e.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERhxmzQR6xA).
> btw i have the e7 with the front panel made of fully glossy plastic :?
> http://anythingbutipod.com/2010/03/fiio-e7-headphone-amplifierusb-dac-review/


----------



## shabs1985

search 1080p in youtube and open any movie trailer. then select 1080p in the youtube settings. i get random hisses and crackles throughout,
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uyM4_a9t6o
  
  Quote: 





kevinchen said:


> Sorry.the first attached links can not open in china,please check it.
> 
> thks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERhxmzQR6xA


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





shabs1985 said:


> search 1080p in youtube and open any movie trailer. then select 1080p in the youtube settings. i get random hisses and crackles throughout,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uyM4_a9t6o
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 

 Sorry, I guess it maybe the problem of the windows ! can you try it from the headphone out of the PC directly! it should not be the problem of E7 !


----------



## gavinfabl

@ Shabs1985 played that trailer in 1080 HD and played spotlessly. Good trailer too.


----------



## shabs1985

which e7 do you have? the old one with the front screen fully see through plastic or the one with the plastic screen just for the display?
  
  Quote: 





gavinfabl said:


> @ Shabs1985 played that trailer in 1080 HD and played spotlessly. Good trailer too.


----------



## shabs1985

Hi, pjbox.co.uk sent me another e7 unit (same one with the front fully plastic) and it was exactly the same. crackling when playing 1080p and right channel silent when docked. i am getting a e9 replacement soon as i've sent the e9 back.
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shabs1985

Quote:
  i have the bottom one


shabs1985 said:


> which e7 do you have? the old one with the front screen fully see through plastic or the one with the plastic screen just for the display?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesFiiO

I am very sorry,  Youtube is prohibited in China mainland! anyone can help me test the same 1080P video？ We can't test it by ourself!


----------



## shabs1985

ouch sorry, i take the crackling back. i just checked on my laptop with xp, 1080p works nicely. seems its my pc usb or win7
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> I am very sorry,  Youtube is prohibited in China mainland! anyone can help me test the same 1080P video？ We can't test it by ourself!


----------



## gavinfabl

@ shabs1985 I have the bottom one in your pics. I like the look of the top version


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

This is definitely not an issue with the E7 or E9. I get crackling with my netbook with certain HD videos, with or without the E7/E9/Headphones. It's most definitely something else.
   
  Those two videos had no audio issues whatsoever for me.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> I am very sorry,  Youtube is prohibited in China mainland! anyone can help me test the same 1080P video？ We can't test it by ourself!


 
  That stinks. Wanna start a new party with head-fi?


----------



## Syliano

Got em, the hd600 e7+e9 combo works well


----------



## JRG1990

HD videos work fine for me, sound really good with the e7 aswell, the crackling  your hearing is probley because your laptop/netbooks graphics card or cpu can't cope with full hd video.


----------



## fradcol

ciao ragazzi
  io ho acquistato un e9 per collegarlo al mio Mac. però non mi funziona! perchè ??


----------



## Guidostrunk

Quote: 





fradcol said:


> ciao ragazzi
> io ho acquistato un e9 per collegarlo al mio Mac. però non mi funziona! perchè ??


----------



## fradcol

I had not translated sorry .. ..

 hello guys

 I bought a e9 to connect it to my Mac but I do not work! Why?


----------



## fradcol

help me please ..


----------



## Riku540

If you are connecting to your Mac via USB you need the E7 as well. The E9 is only an amplifier and will not do any digital to analog conversion. If you have a line out you can use a 3.5mm cable to the line in in the back of the E9; if not then you have to use the headphone jack, which is not recommended.


----------



## fradcol

ah! then to exploit the 'e9 with my headphones through the mac I'm forced to buy the e7?

 thank you very much


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You don't HAVE to, as Riku stated, you can use a 3.5mm if your mac has a line out (I know nothing about Macs), or use the headphone jack with the same cable mentioned and plug it into the E9's line in (on the back). As he said, not really recommended.

The E7 pairs up well with the E9, and is budget friendly, but you aren't limited to it. There are plenty of other DACs that work with the E9, but the E7 gets the pleasure of being docked, and being the only one that works with the USB of the E9.


----------



## fradcol

ah ok ..
 I thought (I followed a suggestion from another forum) that I could only amplify the e9 shure with my mac.

 so you advise me to buy at this point to complete all the e7 .. right??

 then with the e7 I can use it for the iphone?

 thank you very much


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes. I would get the Fiio E7 as well as the Fiio L3 cable which is used with the iPhone (it will bypass the internal amp of the iPhone, and use the superior one of the E7). You won't be able to adjust the volume with the IPhone, but with the E7. That's how you know your setup is correct.

Hope I helped.


----------



## FeiJai

Will the E7+E9 be able to drive the Beyerdynamic DT770/600 ohms or should I just go with the 250 ohms?


----------



## EddieE

I heard some DT880 600ohms on the E9, and the T1 as well - it powered both with ease.


----------



## aleex

How much is the Fiio E7/E9 worth, at which point is it not worth buying?
   
  Many here seem to be getting it for the fact that it's rather cheap and has a great bang-for-the-buck-factor, but the cheapest way to get this combo for me is to order it from chinese MP4 Nation where it currently is at $190. $190*1,25(VAT) is $237 and with faster shipping it's $256 which equals an Asus Essence ST/X-card in Europe(though I'll probably go with slower free shipping). So, is it still worth it after $40 extra?

 I've understood that it can compete with much more expensive amp/dacs, but I just wanna be sure in case I can get anything better. And if they can drive 600 Ohms or the T1's I suppose they will drive the HD650 properly?


----------



## gjohnst4

Great review here guys! Thanks, I am about to dive into this hobby and think this article cemented my first run: 650's with an E9, using line out from a creative Platinum. Might upgrade the DAC if I'm not pleased. But again, thanks!


----------



## 864646

I just got the e7 e9 combo today but i'm kinda confused with the setup. i took a look at the instruction booklet and followed it but not gettting any sound. So my setup is basically: i have the e9 connected via usb to my desktop pc. the power adapter plugged in the back and my headphones in the front. and my e7 docked. I'm not getting any sound. Is this setup not correct? Is the audio supposed to be provided by the usb cable connecting my pc to the e9? and i dont need to play with my e7's settings when docked as a DAC because it automaticaly does that when its docked rite?


----------



## 864646

Quote: 





864646 said:


> I just got the e7 e9 combo today but i'm kinda confused with the setup. i took a look at the instruction booklet and followed it but not gettting any sound. So my setup is basically: i have the e9 connected via usb to my desktop pc. the power adapter plugged in the back and my headphones in the front. and my e7 docked. I'm not getting any sound. Is this setup not correct? Is the audio supposed to be provided by the usb cable connecting my pc to the e9? and i dont need to play with my e7's settings when docked as a DAC because it automaticaly does that when its docked rite?


 


  update: the only way i get sound is when i put a line out cable from the back of the e9 to my desktop's headphone jack. is that how its supposed to be setup? i have a feeling its not...
  any help?


----------



## Riku540

First of all, are both the E7 and E9 on?
   
  Second, open your sound options and go to playback devices. You will see your normal speakers, and should see USB Audio DAC. You need to change the default playback device to this, or else the computer is going to continue to send sound to your speakers, and not the E7. If you already have a music player open when you do this you will have to exit out of it completely and reopen it for the change to take place.


----------



## EddieE

Another possibility is the E7 not fully into the E9 dock. I've done this a couple of times - really thought it was broken, then just touched the top of the E7 lightly and it clicked the final part of the way into place and music came through.


----------



## 864646

Riku u were rite!!! i just had to set the usb audio DAC to default and it worked! Thanks so much! This method should sound better than using the line out cable right?


----------



## Riku540

Yes; connecting to the E9 through the 3.5mm line-in means the E7 is being bypassed and therefore not handling the digital-to-analog conversion process. Unless you have a better DAC, always use the USB-in when possible.


----------



## shabs1985

recieved the replacement fiio e9 today. its the new one with the front dial with a painted white line. now working splendidly with my e7 docked


----------



## Kevinchen

OK,it's good.


----------



## lrawrl

Quote: 





shabs1985 said:


> recieved the replacement fiio e9 today. its the new one with the front dial with a painted white line. now working splendidly with my e7 docked


 

 Hey Shabs, were you able to diagnose the specific problem with your E9? I have been hearing crackling on any type of audio file, including youtube videos. I was worried that it was actually a problem with my new beyers, but after trying a different pair of the same model, I was still hearing annoying crackling sounds. Should I RMA my unit?


----------



## shabs1985

hi, the crackling was probably because of the cheap electronics on my pc's motherboard. it only occured when i played a youtube vid (only youtube streams) at above 360p. when i play on my laptop, i dont hear any crackling. if the problem persists on everytjhing its most likely your fiio e7 and because you paid good money for it, you should be able to rma it. the signal goes through your motherboards usb, if i was you go to a mates house and try it on a different system with a decent motherboard. it may be worth noting that my laptop has winxp and my pc has win7
 btw my problem was that the right channel just went silent when under normal use listening to flac files (only problem with e9), thats why i was sent aother e7 which did the exact same thing. so i shipped back the new e7 and my previous e9 (the other e7 also crackled when changing the youtube stream to above 360p, to get around crackling temporarily, i had to go to speaker properties > advanced> and then keep switching from cd quality ro dvd quality)).  i was then sent a new e9 which now works great. in essence, i troubleshooted myself. youtube wasn't a major issue because i could play at 360p. 
  Quote: 





lrawrl said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Okay, I'm starting to get the static/noise when adjusting the volume with the E9. A non-issue as it's not like I adjust the volume when listening to music, but it's definitely there. What's funny is that I can only hear it on the right channel.
   
  Definitely not something I'd return/exchange my E9 for.
   
  Also to note, it only happens once in awhile. I can't make it happen all the time.


----------



## lrawrl

Thanks. I feared that this was the case. I'm going to flash my motherboard's BIOS. If the company that designed it has updated the firmware to remove any bugs related to audio, this could fix the problems. Otherwise, I guess im out $150 for a new one  (or at least an audio card)
   
  also,I already know that the e7 works fine. there is still a possibility that it could be the e9, because i have not tried it on any  other pcs.
  Quote: 





shabs1985 said:


> hi, the crackling was probably because of the cheap electronics on my pc's motherboard. it only occured when i played a youtube vid (only youtube streams) at above 360p. when i play on my laptop, i dont hear any crackling. if the problem persists on everytjhing its most likely your fiio e7 and because you paid good money for it, you should be able to rma it. the signal goes through your motherboards usb, if i was you go to a mates house and try it on a different system with a decent motherboard. it may be worth noting that my laptop has winxp and my pc has win7
> btw my problem was that the right channel just went silent when under normal use listening to flac files (only problem with e9), thats why i was sent aother e7 which did the exact same thing. so i shipped back the new e7 and my previous e9 (the other e7 also crackled when changing the youtube stream to above 360p, to get around crackling temporarily, i had to go to speaker properties > advanced> and then keep switching from cd quality ro dvd quality)).  i was then sent a new e9 which now works great. in essence, i troubleshooted myself. youtube wasn't a major issue because i could play at 360p.


----------



## shabs1985

hi flashing was not what i said. i meant the electronics on your motherboard may be cheap. bugs related to audio? it may be a hardware problem i.e. the usb electronics etc... try it on another pc prefereably with a different operating system such as xp or win 7, that would narrow down the problem. for the e9 i would check to see if its a 'docked' issue. connect your e9 to any source via line in to a mp3 player etc is the issue there? if not, then its a docked issue, get the e9 rma'ed


----------



## mbiker

Okay, I'm starting to get the static/noise when adjusting the volume with the E9. A non-issue as it's not like I adjust the volume when listening to music, but it's definitely there. What's funny is that I can only hear it on the right channel.
   
  Definitely not something I'd return/exchange my E9 for.
   
  Also to note, it only happens once in awhile. I can't make it happen all the time.


   
   
  I have the same problem, but it make me nervous, just the right channel.


----------



## VulgarDisplay

I really wish someone with some higher end headphones would review the e9.  I am curious how it performs with something like the lcd2 and for a real test of it's merits the he6.


----------



## mbiker

bump


----------



## mbiker

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Okay, I'm starting to get the static/noise when adjusting the volume with the E9. A non-issue as it's not like I adjust the volume when listening to music, but it's definitely there. What's funny is that I can only hear it on the right channel.
> 
> Definitely not something I'd return/exchange my E9 for.
> 
> Also to note, it only happens once in awhile. I can't make it happen all the time.


 

  
  I have the same problem, but it make me nervous, just the right channel.


----------



## mbiker




----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





vulgardisplay said:


> I really wish someone with some higher end headphones would review the e9.  I am curious how it performs with something like the lcd2 and for a real test of it's merits the he6.


 
   
  I know handles the T1 fine and does it great justice. Someone also said it powers the K1000 fine, but is not the best amp they've heard with them.


----------



## EddieE

Well it is something you should exchange your E9 for (noise with volume adjustment) or at least contact FiiO and ask if there is a fix. This is an amp you paid for and it should work perfectly, and FiiO are well known for their customer service, I am sure they will listen.
   
  Re. the T1 - it was listening to the T1 on the E9 that made me buy it - it sounded tremendous and a lot better than it did than on several other more expensive amplifiers. There are always two issues though - the subjective and the objective. Objectively the E9 can power pretty much anything - as Riku said it can power a K1000 in terms of volume. Whether or not you like it's sound is subjective.
   
  It is certainly more impactful and musical in its sound than my Cantate.2, which seems more resolving and refined. The E9 perhaps punches while the Cantate caresses if that metaphor makes any sense. For some people that would swing them towards the Cantate.2, but since I got the E9 that is all I have wanted to listen to because it suits my tastes better for an amp. 
   
  So that's what it comes down to - objective - can it power these phones - yes absolutely. Subjective - is it good enough for them - for my tastes absolutely, but others might not agree.
   
  Another point to make is that the difference amps make are HUGELY exaggerated on headfi - a lot of people have spent an obscene amount of money on amps they earnestly want to believe are that much better than entry level amps but in reality we are talking about hundreds of pounds per extra percent performance. I think as long as it isn't trash most amps really sound almost the same.
   
  I want to make that qualification because when I read back my third paragraph it sounds like I'm describing major differences when in reality they are really quite subtle. I think from now on when it comes to amping and daccing of things - I'm going to be very much budget fi - I've heard enough expensive and enough budget amps now to know that going into the high expense territory is really not worth the money. Save it for headphones.


----------



## sbulack

I have found a really good-sounding and synergistic rig with the Fiio-E9: a Nationite S-Flo2 source, Whiplash Audio TWAg mini-to-mini cable, Fiio-E9, Brainwavz Alpha IEMs.  What I'm particularly enjoying about this rig is the plummy yumminess of the bass, the full, plush, lushness of the mids, the delicate subtlety and beauty of the highs and the really well-definedness of the spatial aspects of the sound overall - well-defined placement and 3-D spatial qualities of the musical voices.  The Fiio-E9 delivers with the Brainwavz Alphas a more enjoyable sound, to me, than the SR-71A, but the SR-71A delivers a more enjoyable sound, to me, with the Brainwavz M3 than the Fiio-E9.  I think that the Fiio-E9 is a particularly good match for the Brainwavz Alpha's.  For now, I'm really enjoying the presenatation of the sound with the Fiio-E9 rig listed above.  I wish that these rig components had been available back when I was lining up the purchase of my headphone rig back in December of 2003.  A much better-sounding and larger variety of headphone rig components is available now than back then.  That said, I have to also say that I really enjoyed following the path that I followed back then - leading to the SET of headphone rigs I use today, AND, that I'm really enjoying the sound I'm getting from this particular headphone rig - for a good deal less than the rig I put together back in 2003-2004.  In this particular rig, the most expensive components are the S-Flo2 source and TWAg mini-to-mini cable - but it's worth it, IMO, for the sound that it is letting through from the Nationite S-Flo2 to the Fiio-E9.


----------



## Oddworld

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Okay, I'm starting to get the static/noise when adjusting the volume with the E9. A non-issue as it's not like I adjust the volume when listening to music, but it's definitely there. What's funny is that I can only hear it on the right channel.
> 
> Definitely not something I'd return/exchange my E9 for.
> 
> Also to note, it only happens once in awhile. I can't make it happen all the time.


 
  Mine happens all the time, and its getting to be annoying!!!


----------



## ukkisavosta

I can confirm that my E9 also has static noise through the right channel during volume adjustment, so it's probably a feature/bug of the design.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sorry, We need to check whether it is cause by the static electonics in diry and cool winter! or it is the defect of the potentionmeter!
   
  Usually the ptentionmeter will have adjust noise after 1 or 2 year ( it is hard to prevent it , and we already use the best from Alps ), but obviously, it is not the time because
   
  We just released E9 not long before!  so it should not be caused by such problem!
   
  So any detail feedback, includes detail situation, when, where, how , and such etc, will help us find out the reason!


----------



## Oddworld

I live in Houston, very humid, and I have the problem


----------



## ukkisavosta

I live in Finland. Very dry during winter (and somewhat cold... it was -22 degF yesterday).
   
  Anyway, the static noise is not very loud and varies depending on the headphones used. I can hear it quite easily with my Fostex phones and not so much with the Sennheisers.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

As mentioned before, I wouldn't wanna part with my E9 UNLESS the problem can be pinpointed and fixed.

Again, I can't control when it will and when it won't occur. It does become more or less prominent depending on headphones, but they all get it, and always only on the right channel. It ONLY happens when adjusting the volume, so it shouldn't be a dealbreaker as it doesn't ever happen once you leave the volume pot alone.

As long as you set your volume to your usual level of listening, you really don't have much of a reason to readjust the volume unless your audio has wildly varying decibel levels.

I would return it to get it fixed, as long as it doesn't take too long to get back. I use my E9 everyday for many hours at a time.

Hell, I'm burning in my D7000 atm with the E9 hooked up to my Fuze. That's gonna be a process that lasts a few weeks while I'm sleeping and working.


----------



## Riku540

Maybe I'm just not a nitpick compared to a lot of people here, but complaining there is static when the volume is being adjusted to me is like complaining about static between channel flips on a television.
   
  Even in a _full day's_ worth of listening, I couldn't add up to more than _10 seconds_ total of volume adjustment time.
   
  Seriously, is this really something that needs to be considered a _problem_, let alone a reason to send a unit back for?
   
  I do have varying volume levels in my music collection, do not use normalizers, and only use the volume pot to turn the thing on, and off.
   
  Set it and leave it.


----------



## ukkisavosta

I'm not really complaining and I'm perfectly happy with the E7/E9, so it's not really a problem for me (and certainly not a dealbreaker). I think listeners are just more sensitive to this kind of thing these days when nearly every device has a digital volume control instead of analog, and I just chimed in to tell about my findings as well.
   
  I've mentioned this before, but I'm very happy with the feel of the Alps pot and would not think of changing it for a digital control.


----------



## Lorspeaker

Just received my E9 on CHRISTMAS DAY!!
  My rig is Macbook  to  udac2   to e9    to turbineGold...
  both interconnects are nuforce cables.
   
  Initial impression ...most obvious is in the vocals...
  celine dion seemed to be more PRESENT to me.
  suddenly i noticed her again..heee.
  NICE!


----------



## Jack C

I have a pre-production E9 with the noisy pot when adjusting volume. I've noticed that if I turn the volume knob back and forth a few times - with no headphones connected so as not to damage any thing, the noise is reduced. 
   
  Jack


----------



## yomomma1

Well I received my E9 on Xmas morning but with having a family and cooking Xmas dinner for 8.5 people (half brother  I didn't get a chance to check out the amp till boxing day. Anyway, was very excited to get it fired up, took it out of box, thought hmmm quite small, quite light, nicely machined.
   
   I set up, popped the E7 in the top and turned it all on.
   
  I first noticed the E7 had to be 'wiggled' a bit to get it to sit right and work. I then noticed that the sound didn't come through till the volume knob was around/past 8 o'clock (turns on at 7). I am not sure if this is normal as I've never tested one before.
   
  At the same time I noticed the volume only came through the right side, I 'wiggled' the E7, no dice ? I then 'wiggled' the headphone jack and viola!! Only problem was, when I let go of the jack, within a few seconds the sound goes again.
   
  So unless I sit holding the jack in position I afraid I'm stuffed.
   
  I did notice a bit of static/noise when turning the volume knob but again not sure this is the norm ?
   
  My partner has emailed whoever she bought it from and is waiting a response but I have to say it has left a bad taste in my mouth with it having quite a few little 'problems'. My only ventures into the headphone amp world are with Fiio and they have always come good but I am afraid I'll be sending the E9 back and selling my E7. I think I'm going to go down the Valve road next.
   
  Merry Christmas to me ;-(


----------



## Riku540

Static when turning the volume pot is normal.
   
  There are a few of us who have experienced similar issues with the E7 and or E9; me being one of them. My issue was not the headphone jack, but the E7 connecting to the dock. I had to hold the E7 is place to get both channels working.
   
  I got mine through Micca and they had a replacement for me in the mail only 2 days later. The FiiO E7 and E9 is the best thing that has happened to me in my headphone life.
   
  I would really hope you would give FiiO another chance; one of their managers, James (feiao), is a member here and has been in constant communication with us to cater to our specific needs as Head-Fi'ers.
   
  Don't let a faulty unit get you down and deprive you of a product of outstanding quality, superb value, which outperforms other amplifiers many times more than its price.


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> I would really hope you would give FiiO another chance;


 


  Yeah, I will have to have a think really coz I've had a chance to listen to the little dot mk3 over Xmas and do like the sound of the tubes. I am just not convinced the E7/E9 is for me. I am not really happy with products that need 'wiggling' or messing with to get working. The fact that the E7 isn't a great fit as well as the jack problem just doesn't bestow me with the confidence I want when paying out my hard earned (or the Mrs hard earned). I am still to receive a response from the supplier so will see what they have to say first.


----------



## Riku540

Well for what it's worth, a working unit does not need any wiggling to work correctly.
   
  My replacement unit is very sturdy and durable.
   
  Out of curiosity; where was yours purchased from? As far as I know Micca (or Amazon through Micca) is the only authorized seller in the US (if you are in the US of course) and the defect of your E9 could be a result of mishandling by third party sellers.
   
  All I'm saying is don't jump to blame FiiO when there are several hands that your purchase passes through before it reaches you.
   
  If possible I would recommend returning your unit for a full refund and ordering from Micca. Jack will take good care of you.


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Well for what it's worth, a working unit does not need any wiggling to work correctly.
> 
> My replacement unit is very sturdy and durable.
> 
> ...


 

 I am in the UK so although bought from the seller 'Fiio uk' from Amazon, I cannot confirm that they have just used the name 'Fiio uk' or they are a recommended supplier. I am not trying to slam Fiio, as you would read from either this or another forum post, I was already in 2 minds over the Fiio and valve option, the fact that my unit is faulty only strengthens my want, to trying tubes, though I would not be surprised if I get another faulty amp from elsewhere!! I will still jump on the Fiio band wagon when the E11 comes out but I think I will wait till bugs are 'ironed out' till I splash out. It is the same with everything new, things have teething problems and it sometimes takes customers to point out or find out these bugs, for the builders to fix. As I say, I MAY accept a replacement but will need some convincing. You see, the jack crackles a bit of my E7, I initially thought it was my cans but same on my IEM's. Only slightly when moved but still apparent. I have lived with it but now getting a faulty E9 for Xmas is a burden too far


----------



## Riku540

From FiiO's website; the only official seller that carries the E9 in the UK is mp3amplifier.com.
   
  I'm not saying don't go for tubes; by all means go for what you want!
   
  Just know when it comes to solid state, the E9 has been able to power many flagship headphones such as:
   
  - Beyerdynamic T1
  - Sennheiser HD 800
  - AKG K1000
   
  This is _*UNHEARD*_ of for the E9's price tag.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





yomomma1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for your support!
   
  Please contact our agent first! if they can't , we will help you solve the problem! not matter what make it happen! but please give us more detail describe so we can check out what happen before you send it back!
   
  There are some misunderstanding in the past, once our agent return us 15 E5, but he finally realize it is not a defect, but just because people had not removed the file which to protect E7's screen during shipping!
   
  Also I should admit that there do have some defecitve prducts because we sold out so many amp per month! but we will try to improve our QC constantly and solve the problem if it happen!
   
  About the noise happen it potentionmeter when adjusting, that is the main reason we use digital volume in cheaper amp like E1, E5, E7, becuase it is hard to prevent unbalance and the a little noise!
   
  Maybe we should reconsider use digital volume control in the future!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> From FiiO's website; the only official seller that carries the E9 in the UK is mp3amplifier.com.
> 
> I'm not saying don't go for tubes; by all means go for what you want!
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Soon our newest website will launch, so now it is not accurate about our agents,
   
  Our official agent in UK includes UAS ( discdiscount is their reseller), AVshop, The advancedMp3player, Mp3amplifier, also Maplin is selling our E5 in retail chain stores!
   
  I guess you can image that we do selling quantity products in UK ( Maplin maybe is the biggest retail chain stores in UK),


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Perfect timing James!
   
  @yomomma1,
   
  As you can see FiiO really cares about their products and your satisfaction; even if you did not buy it from one of their agents! If this alone is not enough convincing for you, I don't know what is!


----------



## JamesFiiO

FiiO UK = MP3Amplifier


----------



## ukkisavosta

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> About the noise happen it potentionmeter when adjusting, that is the main reason we use digital volume in cheaper amp like E1, E5, E7, becuase it is hard to prevent unbalance and the a little noise!
> 
> Maybe we should reconsider use digital volume control in the future!


 

 Hello James,
   
  I am very happy with the analog pot even though there is slight static during adjustments, I think there is no need to reconsider using digital adjustment, at least in the desktop amp line. I'm not sure if this is the general opinion, but I would suspect so.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I too prefer the Analog volume adjustment. It's SOOOOO much better than Digital volume control, IMHO. The static while adjusting is in no way a dealbreaker. How much in the E9's life are you going to actualy be adjusting the volume? For me, it's maybe 5 seconds a day of 5 hours of use. Seriously, to anyone that would consider the volujme adjustment static a real issue...I am baffled. It in now way affects the SQ once you stop adjusting the volume.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Thanks for the opinion!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I would however like to know what is causing the interference. I'm not tech savvy when it comes to the guts of my electronics, but if there was a fix to the volume adjustment noise, I'd be more than happy to try it.


----------



## JamesFiiO

The potentionmeter using a rotable metal shrapnel , rotate on the carbon film,  and the carbon on the film, will abrade during rotating, So there will have some very tiny carbon dust between the shrapnel and the carbon film.
   
  As Jack had said, if you rotating it several times, the carbon dust may be cleared! also there are some kind of cleaning agent which can clear the carbon. for example , you can use absolute alcohol. or something like below。
   
  BTW, it is a little hard for me to explain it in english! I guess here must have some electronics engineer who can help me explain the reason more clear!


----------



## Jack C

Based on my experience with guitar tube amps, a "scratchy pot" is due to imperfections or dirt on the surface of the resistive tracks. As the pot wiper (usually copper) glides across the surface, the imperfections or dirt causes the wiper to produce the scratchy noise sound. There are cleaners made specifically for cleaning pots just for this reason, but I don't think the E9's pot can be cleaned in this way. I am just guessing, though.  
   
  Jack


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Based on my experience with guitar tube amps, a "scratchy pot" is due to imperfections or dirt on the surface of the resistive tracks. As the pot wiper (usually copper) glides across the surface, the imperfections or dirt causes the wiper to produce the scratchy noise sound. There are cleaners made specifically for cleaning pots just for this reason, but I don't think the E9's pot can be cleaned in this way. I am just guessing, though.
> 
> Jack


 

 Yes, that is what I try to said, LOL! I guess few can understand what I want to describe!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Like right now, I can't get the noise static no matter what I do... it's so sporadic and random...


----------



## mbiker

I have employed CRC contact cleaner, at the first moment the static noise became horrible during a pair of days, after that the noise return to be like in the begining, that means there was no improvement. I have observed also that at the first 15-20 minutes when I switch on the E9 the noise is more noticiable than after. I live in Spain, and here is not to cold, but little wet. I wish you find a solution, for me that noise is quite dusturbing; I bought my E9 early in november from Lambayrules in Ireland because I found no autorized dealer selling the E9 in my country.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You must be a volume jockey who is dj-ing with the volume knob.
   
  Disturbing? Wow. Talk about blowing up a small annoyance into an ordeal.


----------



## mbiker

I move the volume knob as many times as I need, but don't forget that this noise  is not my fault, it is a defect of the E9.    I wont tell you how frecuently should you adjust the volume. Thanks anyway.


----------



## chrisbrock

I am not sure it is fair to call it a defect of the E9 as it is really more of a reality of using an analog POT as opposed to using digital volume adjustment.  Virtually any analog POT will have some level of noise because it is mechanical in nature. I have several friends who have a multi thousand dollar guitar amps and there is almost always some level of crackle and noise when their adjust the various POTs on the amps.  However the control and smoothness of an analog POT is something that IMHO cant be matched by digital technology.  So it is somewhat of a trade off.  
   
  Quote: 





mbiker said:


> I move the volume knob as many times as I need, but don't forget that this noise  is not my fault, it is a defect of the E9.    I wont tell you how frecuently should you adjust the volume. Thanks anyway.


----------



## mbiker

Quote: 





chrisbrock said:


> I am not sure it is fair to call it a defect of the E9 as it is really more of a reality of using an analog POT as opposed to using digital volume adjustment.  Virtually any analog POT will have some level of noise because it is mechanical in nature. I have several friends who have a multi thousand dollar guitar amps and there is almost always some level of crackle and noise when their adjust the various POTs on the amps.  However the control and smoothness of an analog POT is something that IMHO cant be matched by digital technology.  So it is somewhat of a trade off.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  I use a Audiolab 8000SE amp as well as a Cmoy years ago and I have never heard any noise from the potentiometer.


----------



## Blindness

Hello guys!
   
  So, my situation is that I have a Sennheiser HD 598 and a IE7 and no real amp. I use the headphone on my computer with an Asus Xonar D1 soundcard. For the IEM I've an Ipod Classic first generation (120GB). So this combination of a desktop amp, portable amp and even a DAC for ~200$ seems very promising, but would I really profit from such an update? If so, would that profit worth the cost? (Yeah, that's kinda subjective, but still...)
   
  Hope this is the right place to ask, didn't want to make a new topic.


----------



## Riku540

Short answer; yes absolutely.
   
  The FiiO E7/E9 is outstanding to the point where you really wont need to upgrade beyond it unless you want to either go down the tube avenue or spend exponentially more for a marginal increase in performance.
   
  And worth the cost? I don't think there's anything subjective about a $129 amp being able to power $1,399 headphones... As I said earlier, that kind of price to performance ratio was _*UNHEARD*_ of until the E9 came along.


----------



## genclaymore

have any one ever open op their E9 if so does it has a Dip-8 socket, I wondering because I like to try different op-amps from time to time.Because of the E9 looking so temping since I thought about a External USB DAC/amp In The Future, So I could change op-amps without having to open my comp every time.
   
  Also can the DAC be disabled so it could be used with another source thru the Line In. Like if I wanted to use my STX as a DAC and the E9 as the Amp.


----------



## Oddworld

I agree, the value is amazing.
  Riku, have you seen any more E9 comparisons? I've been reading the A/B amp thread, but nothing about the E9 yet.  ( http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/521988/amp-a-b-comparisons/75#post_7158012 )
  What I have noticed is that all the solid state amps are pretty darn good. It appears that the differences in solid state sound are minute. On the other hand, the OP of that forum seems to think that there can be greater differences in tube.
  The E9 being a solid state amp thus appears to be equally as good as any other quality $500+ solid state amp.
  Therefore, it seems reasonable that an E9 would have such high value.


----------



## Drigga

Hey all, I'm getting paid tomorrow and i'm going to be purchasing HD650's. I need a amp/dac setup and sounds like the fiio combo would be ideal since i'm low on budget. I can only buy either the e7 or e9 immediately and buy the other later in the year when i save up. Would it be wise to buy the e7 first or the e9? i don't have any amps or dacs to use currently.


----------



## Riku540

If you are using a PC with onboard sound, probably the E7 first.
   
  If your PC has a decent soundcard already with a line out, or you are using a portable device or other dedicated music player, the E9 will be more useful.


----------



## Drigga

Thanks! sounds like the e7 will be more of use for now. Another quick question, how does the e7+e9 combo compare to the hifiman ef2a?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> And worth the cost? I don't think there's anything subjective about a $129 amp being able to power $1,399 headphones... As I said earlier, that kind of price to performance ratio was _*UNHEARD*_ of until the E9 came along.


 
   
  Actually, the PS1000 is $1.7k and is exactly as sensitive as an SR60. More expensive /= harder to drive.
  But I'm just nitpicking. And you're glaring at me.
   
  Sorry.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes yes. To clarify, I am not speaking price alone. If you go back a page, I am talking specifically the Beyerdynamic T1, Sennheiser HD800, and AKG K1000 which are all power hungry flagship headphones and have all been tried by Head-Fi'ers using the E7/E9.


----------



## yomomma1

> @yomomma1,
> 
> As you can see FiiO really cares about their products and your satisfaction; even if you did not buy it from one of their agents! If this alone is not enough convincing for you, I don't know what is!


 

 I can obviously see that they are trying to look after their customers even if they haven't sold me my unit. I wasn't really looking for convincing there ? As has been mentioned by feiao, the sheer demand for the amp may have led to 1 or 2 QC issues.
   
  feiao "*Also I should admit that there do have some defecitve prducts because we sold out so many amp per month! but we will try to improve our QC constantly and solve the problem if it happen!*"
   
  That is what I was referring to when I mentioned the odd 'bug' in new products.
   
  I read that the E9 can run the 'big guns' but I'm running some RS-1's so apart from making sure the current is 'good to go', I don't need that much power. when I did try it, I noticed I couldn't have the volume past 10-11.
   
  I still haven't heard anything from the seller on amazon (Fiio UK) so I am assuming they have just used the 'Fiio' name as they also are not mentioned in the list of UK suppliers here. I will have to file a returns with amazon and let them take up the issue. I appreciate your help feiao but will try to resolve it with the seller first.


----------



## genclaymore

Have any of you guys tried the Fiio E9  with Linux if so did it install any drivers. I asking that It looks temping I do have Linux as my other OS tho since linux is missing a volume bar I need to control the volume to my hp amp out right on my STX. I might grab this and use it instead of a sound card.Then again I just notice on a couple pages back that the E7 is needed to use it as a DAC =/.


----------



## VALIENTE

Valiente got Fiio E9:
   
  Initial Pictures:
  Box

   
   
   
  E9 with PA2V2

   
   
  Will E9 ($120) be double fun of PA2V2($60)?
   
  Initial impressions: 0-20 minutes
  The E9 performance is just on par with PA2V2. In fact, before I listen to E9, I listen first the song with Pa2v2, and I will favor my Pa2v2 over the E9. However, after some songs followed, I found that E9 made some instruments in the song clearer than Pa2v2. 
   

   
  The tracks in Celine's "These are Special Times" CD has a better RESOLUTION on the E9 than PA2V2 via the K701. _Resolution refers to the ability of headphones to communicate the fine details of the music encoded in the recording.  _
   
  Second Impression: 30 minutes-1 hour
  E9 with Grado SR60!
   

   
  Good news! SR60 rocks to its maximum potential with E9, I assume. Here are some improvements: increase soundstage, bass-the best bass I've heard from SR60-so tight, deep bass with impact-which I never think will come out from SR60. One more improvement is resolution-more details in music!
   
  Yeah my SR60 rocks more! I'm in love with my SR60 again. Bring out that CDs again. Rock CDs are rockier this time! "Hotel California" bass is awesome!
   
  I'm really happy that I'm hearing my headphone in its maximum potential! This is eargasm, I think. Except with K701- a headphone that is really hard like a rock-it's so shy to show out its best. But still I'm happy with it cos it is a headphone to grow with-a headphone with lots of potentials!
   
   
*Impression #3: 1 hour-2 hours*
  Though I've said SR60 & E9 is a extra ordinary combination, I am still preferring K701 & E9 combo despite some shortcomings like less bass. One reason is SR60 is really a colored headphone, yeah it sounds great, however, K701 is of different level! A headphone that is so clear, balance, voices & instruments are realistic to ears. A good headphone has a sound that is close to real or live sound! K701 is closer to real/live sound than SR60!
   
  K701 has TRANSPARENCY. _Transparency refers to the headphone's ability to present a "clear window" on the music, free of distortions and colorations. _Guys, I learned this two words from the review article from Stereophile. He said that the two most important attributes that define loudspeaker quality are *resolution *and *transparency*. He found it out from the Class A loudspeaker he reviewed-a Monitor Audio speaker. By the way, K701 is Class A Stereophile Component, too. 
   
*If you are on a budget, I might already suggest K701 & E9 on your list at this moment of time...*
   

   
*Impressions: After 3 hours*
_What's the advantage of E9 over PA2V2 via K701?_
  1. PA2V2 has more treble than E9-making it tiring to ears-plus to E9!
  2. Aesthetically, E9's volume knob is better than PA2V2-it's smoother while PA2V2 has noise when you move the pot, imbalance channels sometimes, difficult to adjust another plus to E9!
  3. E9 has around 10% wider soundstage at this point in time from PA2V2-another plus!
  4. E9 has more 10% musical details than PA2V2, a good for detail freaks! Obviously, if you're going to ask me, which I prefer E9 or PA2V2, my answer will be E9!
   
  But another good questions might be, _"Is E9 worth buying at $120?"_
  My answer: After 3 hours of listening , I think its performance did not yet reach it price. I have a $60 very good amp that is around on par with E9 sound quality performance. Maybe, after some burning process. I have read it will took 300+ hours to completely got its juice as with other amps. Maybe this will also be true to E9.
   
  E9 power on. Left alone for burning process. I want to rest my ears.
   

   
   
*Impressions: After 5 hours*
  At last I heard something new and I have goosebumps! When I played Josh Groban's CD, his vocals were amazing on K701, very expressive from the lowest to the highest notes, he hit it! _"To Where You Are"_ is the track that was awesome to hear. I assume that this is TRANSPARENCY, K701 presented me the music free of distortions and colorations. What I love with K701, even at low volume, you will be able to hear the details of music-_protecting our priceless ears! _By the way _"The Prayer"_ a duet of Groban and Charlotte Church was also an amazing track. I'm listening at no greater than 9 o'clock with E9 high gain switched.
   
  Another observation is with The Carlyle Sessions of Christopher Cross. The voices and instruments played on every track via K701 was close to realistic sound than my SR60-which sounds "BLOATED." Another transparency point here for K701!
    
*Impressions: After 12 hours*

   
  K701 can do rap in a different way! Yes it can play rap. When I was a kid I love to rap. Andrew E., our local rapper sounded so good-what K701 differs is it focuses on vocals instead of bass or treble part of the song. I assume I have heard_ "Humanap Ka ng Panget"_ in a different way-which is a better way! In other words, the key strength is on VOCALS. You will be carried out by the near realistic voice of every singer-be it rap, rock, classic or any genre, which is awesome!
   
*So what's the status now of E9?*
  By the way, I have re-listened to all my CDs-more or less 50 CDs! E9 performance is getting better at this time. If I'm going to recompute how many percent better than PA2V2, before E9 is 10% better than PA2V2, at this point in time, around E9 is 15% better than PA2V2, in general. Will I go back to my PA2V2? Well, maybe not anymore! I have a new kid in the name of Fiio E9!
   
*How about Grado SR60?*
  Well, Grado served me so well for my first year of headphone business. It opened the door for audiophile ears. It is my benchmark before, but now I also have a new benchmark of sound quality, in the name of *K701!*
   
*Finally, what lessons have you learned out of this review?*
  1. K701 is hard rock- I mean a headphone meant for serious headphone business! A headphone that will make you crazy!
  2. Headphone journey is a serious business but at the same time a hobby that is meant to be treasured as you grow older. I''m only 3 years with headfi. I had 2 headphones, SR60 & K701. I had two amps: PA2V2 & E9. Will I add another one? My answer is sure. Yes, I will buy a better headphone than K701, I might go for LCD-2, based on reviews. Will I buy another amp? My answer is sure again. Yes, I will buy another amp that will be better than E9. Whoah! This is now really getting serious! But I love it! 
  And the third reason why I'm still in this website-the most important of all is:
  3. _Music is a very good communication tool_. I love music!
   
  Guys, thank you for reading my review, it might be simple for you but I learned so much from it, especially about RESOLUTION and TRANSPARENCY!
   
  Folks, some impressions might still follow... 
   
  Again, HAPPY NEW Y....*EARS*!
  Do you like that?
   
   
*Part II Impression: The better impression comes after turning on amp every night for around 1 month!*

A near $100 headphone desktop amp can really transform a very hard to drive headphone into a higher level .

 I was surprised E9 managed to do this. $60 portable amp can't do good for K701-spend an extra $40-get the E9- You will be surprised by the big difference-it is night and day difference actually!

 Who said you will not enjoy K701? This is not true. K701 is very enjoyable even with a $100 desktop headphone amp. Played TOTO CD, you will be carried out by the energy-the soundstage, the details-pretty amazing!

*Conclusion: If you have limited budget to match a K701- the E9 is worthy buy! Congrats Fiio!!!*




VALIENTE'S RECOMMENDED HEADPHONE AMP for BUDGET CONSCIOUS HEADFIERS!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

What headphones are you using to compare these with? Any hard to drive headphones, other than the K701? I ask because I actually preferred my K701 with the E7 over the E9 (though it's the only headphone I have used that I didhn't favor the E9's with), though it was because of the Bass Boost settings.
   
  That and the Grado SR60 is very easy to drive, so using the E9 with it wouldn't do much for it to begin with.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





genclaymore said:


> have any one ever open op their E9 if so does it has a Dip-8 socket, I wondering because I like to try different op-amps from time to time.Because of the E9 looking so temping since I thought about a External USB DAC/amp In The Future, So I could change op-amps without having to open my comp every time.
> 
> Also can the DAC be disabled so it could be used with another source thru the Line In. Like if I wanted to use my STX as a DAC and the E9 as the Amp.


 

 Indeed, this was done. We took a new production unit and disassembled it for the benefit of the community. 
   
  Take a look:
   
http://forum.miccastore.com/index.php/topic,175.0.html
   
  Jack


----------



## Lan647

I would still like to know if E9 + HD 800 users are happy with that combination. Ohms are not everything, the HD 800 are picky when it comes to revealing their magic. For example, how does the E9 compare against the BCL, both are apparently very transparent, solid state headphone amps...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have reason to believe owners of HD800s wouldn't look at the E9 as an amp solution. They're more likely to go with prestigious tube amps.


----------



## Lan647

Probably not, but I can't afford a "prestigious tube amp" right now...


----------



## shabs1985

i love the gain switch at the back of the e9, it makes the thumps more tighter and guitar riffs more clearer in my music


----------



## aperture

im choosing between a Little Dot mkIII or the Fiio E9? 
  the LD mkIII  is twice a expensive than the E9. 
  and i would like to be more future proof for upcoming headphones im planning to buy like a hd600 or a beyer dt150. 
  will i be happy with a just an E9 or will i be more happier with the LD mkIII.. 
  what i worry the most with LD MKIII is I may spend more replacing the default tubes.. .


----------



## Riku540

E9 can power all conventional headphones, including the Beyerdynamic T1, Sennheiser HD 800, and even AKG K1000; if that's future-proof enough for you.
   
  And it's cheaper.


----------



## aperture

I'm trying to read back the post regarding the scratchy pots with some of the users..  
  what type of potentiometers are they using? are they using good ones like ALPS?


----------



## aperture

just went to Fiio's site and got a note there that they're using "ALPS sealed low noise potentiometer"
  if thats the case then having scratchy pots should be very minimal considering their sealed..


----------



## aperture

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 @*Jack-Micca*
   
  do you happen to verify what volume potentiometer potentiometer its using? thanks..


----------



## Lorspeaker

Quote: 





aperture said:


> im choosing between a Little Dot mkIII or the Fiio E9?
> the LD mkIII  is twice a expensive than the E9.
> and i would like to be more future proof for upcoming headphones im planning to buy like a hd600 or a beyer dt150.
> will i be happy with a just an E9 or will i be more happier with the LD mkIII..
> what i worry the most with LD MKIII is I may spend more replacing the default tubes.. .


 

*My new year wish is that FIIO would come out with a low cost TUBE amp so guuuuuud that it will kickkkk some BIGbrandedmetalboxes up the $$$ladder..*


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





> @*Jack-Micca*
> 
> do you happen to verify what volume potentiometer potentiometer its using? thanks..


 


  Hi,
   
  It's an ALPS sealed pot as claimed by FiiO.
   
  Jack


----------



## disastermouse

E7/E9 owner here reporting ZERO scratchy/fuzz/static when adjusting the volume.


----------



## Riku540

It will in time, though not consistently. Still a non-issue.


----------



## Oddworld

I do hope that Fiio will release a tube amplifier!
   
  I would buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## MarkyMark87

Hey,
   
  I have the Shure SRH750DJ right now that I plug directly into my HP Laptop (bought in 05).  I feel like the headphones are being underpowered and I definitely would like more boom in my bass.  Will the E7 alone be strong enough to get what I am looking for or do I HAVE to get the combo to satisfy my needs?  The e7 will cost me $85 where as the combo will cost $190, so is it worth the extra $105 to use with the Shure SRH750DJ (if I wait for another discount coupon from mp4nation I might be able to get the E7 for $71 and the combo for 161 so thats about a $90 difference)?  I'm assuming that because the 750s are low impedance then the E9 won't add enough to it to justify the added cost over the E7 alone but maybe I'm wrong.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





markymark87 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have the Shure SRH750DJ right now that I plug directly into my HP Laptop (bought in 05).  I feel like the headphones are being underpowered and I definitely would like more boom in my bass.  Will the E7 alone be strong enough to get what I am looking for or do I HAVE to get the combo to satisfy my needs?  The e7 will cost me $85 where as the combo will cost $190, so is it worth the extra $105 to use with the Shure SRH750DJ (if I wait for another discount coupon from mp4nation I might be able to get the E7 for $71 and the combo for 161 so thats about a $90 difference)?  I'm assuming that because the 750s are low impedance then the E9 won't add enough to it to justify the added cost over the E7 alone but maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Thanks


 

 The E7 should be enough for the SRH750DJ. The hardware EQ will further extend the bass, and the DAC will clean up the sound from your laptop as well.
   
  However, getting the E9 will future-proof you.


----------



## Oddworld

Yea, I would start out with the E7. Its surprising how powerful it is. The E7 is MORE than enough for my Shure SE110, adaquate for my Senn HD280, insufficient for my AKG K702 (which are really really hard to drive)
   
  So I think you would be fine with the E7, it would be a huge improvement over the laptop audio.


----------



## aperture

will the fiio e9 sufficient enough for the K701? thanks.


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





aperture said:


> will the fiio e9 sufficient enough for the K701? thanks.


 

 Oh yes, and then some. Shame mine is goosed and has to go back


----------



## Lorspeaker

the k702 sounds ok with the e7, i had it for a few months..but much better with the e9 thrown in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  the shure750 headphone is easily powered by the e7 alone i believe..i had no problem blasting the 840 .


----------



## disastermouse

riku540 said:


> The E7 should be enough for the SRH750DJ. The hardware EQ will further extend the bass, and the DAC will clean up the sound from your laptop as well.
> 
> However, getting the E9 will future-proof you.





 

Future-proof is a word that should never be used by anyone who frequents this forum. The upgrade bug is bad and it spreads through the vector of Head-Fi forum posts.

I have the E7/E9 combo and have already got an order out for the HRT MSII+. I too thought that the E7/E9 combo and HD 650s would 'future-proof' me. How very, very wrong I was.

That said though - the combo is an amazing deal - especially if you trade in CD quality files.


----------



## MarkyMark87

Ok guys, based on your advice I've decided to get the E7 alone.  I just have one more question, I've read the E7 was upgraded a bit which included an addition of power and I've read the new versions light up red when docked to the E9.  I am ordering it from mp4nation, are they selling the latest versions?  Is there any way to know for sure?
   
  Thanks


----------



## jronan2

Quote: 





jack c said:


> The E9 actually facilitates what you want to do really well. Here's how my setup goes:
> 
> Dell XPS Notebook -> E7(docked in E9) or EMU 0404USB -> E9
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I have the logitech z 2300 computer speaker system, and i am planning on purchasing the e7/e9 combo for my audio technica m50's and ad700's and any other headphones i get down the road. I'm a noob and dont understand how you hook up the e9 to the z2300. Can someone tell me what cord i need i order to do this. I have the z2300's hooked up to my 2010 21.5 imac.


----------



## disastermouse

Arg....
   
  I just realized that my E9 only has RCA _out_.  WTH?  The only way into the E9 is a generic one-port line-in or USB?  
   
  Grrr....  My E9 is now useless with any other DAC - especially the one I just bought that has RCA interconnect line-outs (HRT MSII+).
   
  Guess I'm in the market for a good SS amp that has RCA _inputs_.


----------



## Yoga Flame

Just get a decent RCA to 3.5mm cable. A 3.5mm jack is electrically the same as 2 x RCA jacks. The ground wires behind separate RCA input jacks will be combined together anyway.
  
  Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Arg....
> 
> I just realized that my E9 only has RCA _out_.  WTH?  The only way into the E9 is a generic one-port line-in or USB?
> 
> ...


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I am curious about solid state and I am interested in some new hard to drive cans like the HD600/650 or K701...looks like this might be the amp to get my feet wet with. I'll have to the RCA to 3.5mm cable though since I already have a DAC and won't be buying the E7.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Arg....
> 
> I just realized that my E9 only has RCA _out_.  WTH?  The only way into the E9 is a generic one-port line-in or USB?
> 
> ...


 
  Dude, RCA to 3.5mm cable to the line in.... THAT'S IT. It's the SAME quality.


----------



## Lorspeaker

http://www.amazon.com/Nuforce-Transient-Cable-Performance-3-5mm/dp/B003WR8ISE/ref=pd_sim_e_8
   
  i bought this rca-3.5mm cable from nuforce..
  to link udac2 with rca out...into e9 with a line in.


----------



## disastermouse

armandhammer said:


> I am curious about solid state and I am interested in some new hard to drive cans like the HD600/650 or K701...looks like this might be the amp to get my feet wet with. I'll have to the RCA to 3.5mm cable though since I already have a DAC and won't be buying the E7.





 
The HD 650 would be an interesting counterpoint to your Grados. The sound signatures seem to be distinctly different that neither would be redundant. The E9 seems to drive them sufficiently and the noise floor seems low (no graphs - no ability in that regard). 

Thanks guys for the cable connector solution/suggestion. I was worried that the new DAC would be wasted with a questionable RCA to 3.5 cable and all I could find online were very cheap ones. The Nuforce transient looks like a good cable. I ended up getting a well-reviewed THX one before I saw this thread's updates (crazy night at work).

The RCA cables I got already can hibernate until I get a Lyr.


----------



## ukkisavosta

FWIW, I think the E9 has great connectivity: it has a 3.5 mm line in jack, RCA line out jacks and a 3.5 mm pre-out jack, as well as a USB port for E7 docking. I use the E9's pre-outs to drive my active monitors when I'm not listening to headphones, and it works great as a DAC/pre-amp (Edit: with the E7 docked, of course). Whenever I unplug the headphones, the output is switched to the pre-out jack and vice versa. Very convenient.


----------



## Jack C

I got the following cable from Monoprice for use with my E9:
   
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=5597&seq=1&format=2
   
  The only complaint is that the 3.5mm jack is HUGE due to having to accommodate the termination of two thick and separate cables. Other than that, it works really well.
   
  I would have really liked a BJC MSA-1, and the price at $27 is really attractive, knowing that its audio performance would be beyond dependable. 
   
  Jack


----------



## jronan2

Quote: 





jack c said:


> I got the following cable from Monoprice for use with my E9:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=5597&seq=1&format=2
> 
> ...


 

 Cool thanks a lot. Your right the 3.5mm jack does look rather big from the provided picture on monoprice. Did it fit into your Z2300 or should i look for a different cord?


----------



## jronan2

Please disregard above post i made as the question has already been answered thank you


----------



## Kevinchen

Yes,you can connect HD600 to sockets in E9 front panel.


----------



## VALIENTE

"If you want to get the most of the abilities of a headphone that is of low impedance like Grado SR60 and others, the E9 is a must buy I think."
   
  Grado SR60 + Fiio E9 = Excellent Sound for a Budget Audiophile!


----------



## Riku540

Is that you or are you quoting someone? The E9 can handle a LOT more than Grados and similar low impedance level cans... How many times does it have to be said that it can handle conventional power-hungry flagships and then some?


----------



## VALIENTE

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Is that you or are you quoting someone? The E9 can handle a LOT more than Grados and similar low impedance level cans... How many times does it have to be said that it can handle conventional power-hungry flagships and then some?


 


  I'm speaking of my own experience. My Grado SR60 surrendered already to E9 however my K701 is still having a freedom. K701 is a power hungry headphone. It's a rock, a big big rock to move! K701 is very pick of amplification. As of this time in my experience, E9 has not yet powered much my K701!


----------



## Riku540

Have you tried the high-gain setting? I know quite a few people who have the K701/K702 with the E9 and it blows them away.
   
  You're the first to say otherwise...


----------



## juman231

Just a quick question. If I only buy the E7 and use it with my mp3 player, am i getting the benefit of both the DAC and the amp (as in the digitial signals bypass my mp3 player's dac/amp and go to the E7 for superior effects)? Or do I only get the DAC when connected to a computer?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





juman231 said:


> Just a quick question. If I only buy the E7 and use it with my mp3 player, am i getting the benefit of both the DAC and the amp (as in the digitial signals bypass my mp3 player's dac/amp and go to the E7 for superior effects)? Or do I only get the DAC when connected to a computer?


 

 Computer only. I don't think there are mp3 players available that allow for the internal DAC to be bypassed.
   
  If you're not in a rush, I would recommend the E11 over the E7 as it is a portable amp only. If I remember correctly it's scheduled to arrive this spring.


----------



## myztikal47

Do you guys think this would be a good setup to use with ATH-M50s? Or would it be useless for me to get an amp at this point? Thanks!


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





myztikal47 said:


> Do you guys think this would be a good setup to use with ATH-M50s? Or would it be useless for me to get an amp at this point? Thanks!


 
   
  There are improvements to be had, but don't expect a huge difference.
   
  Seeing that you already seem to have caught the deadly upgraditis, the E7/E9 is the next best logical step seeing as it will take care of your M50's and future purchases.


----------



## shabs1985

quick question, the fiio e9 amp, can i stick my electric guitar in it and listen to the music through my headphones?


----------



## Lan647

no


----------



## NoKTurNal

Quote: 





shabs1985 said:


> quick question, the fiio e9 amp, can i stick my electric guitar in it and listen to the music through my headphones?


 


  No u cant,
   
  Both outputs on the front are made for Headphones, the 3.5 and 6.3 mm


----------



## Riku540

There are amps that can do this... _*guitar amps*_...


----------



## QbertEnhanced

In case anyone was wondering, yes the E9 can drive the T1, not as well as some of the fancier amps I heard recently, but certainly acceptably.  I'm listening to them off the E9 as I type this in fact


----------



## ukkisavosta

Quote: 





qbertenhanced said:


> In case anyone was wondering, yes the E9 can drive the T1, not as well as some of the fancier amps I heard recently, but certainly acceptably.  I'm listening to them off the E9 as I type this in fact


 


  Thanks, that's interesting news!


----------



## Riku540

Not news. This has been posted in various E9 threads over a month ago:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/525901/london-mini-meet-impressions#post_7095642


----------



## ukkisavosta

Thanks a lot for that link, Riku! Had missed it somehow.


----------



## shabs1985

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> There are amps that can do this... _*guitar amps*_...


 


  yeah i know, i just have an electric guitar in a closet with the thick lead but no amp. oh well


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





shabs1985 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Acutally, I don't see why you can't. Just plug your guitar into the Line In (3.5mm adapter necessary) of the E9 and your headphones into one of the headphone jacks...unless I'm missing something. I've done this very thing with my FiiO E5!! The only problem is that guitars have a mono jack so when you listen through your headphones you only hear audio on only either the right or left, not both.


----------



## juman231

How would the sound quality differ between listening to music straight out of a portable music player(cowon j3) with ath-m50 (which I hear does not need an amp.) and listening to music on my computer with e7 or other uDAC connected to it with the same headphone? Would the difference in sound quality be great? I asked in the portable source forum but no one is answering, so I am a little desperate to know... If there is no difference, there is no reason for me to get a DAC and be limited to listening to music on computer when the portable solution can give me the same sound quality...


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





voohoo said:


> Acutally, I don't see why you can't. Just plug your guitar into the Line In (3.5mm adapter necessary) of the E9 and your headphones into one of the headphone jacks...unless I'm missing something. I've done this very thing with my FiiO E5!! The only problem is that guitars have a mono jack so when you listen through your headphones you only hear audio on only either the right or left, not both.


 

 It will probably work, but not well.
   
  In any case I wouldn't want to run that through my E9...
   
  Quote: 





			
				juman231 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How would the sound quality differ between listening to music straight out of a portable music player(cowon j3) with ath-m50 (which I hear does not need an amp.) and listening to music on my computer with e7 or other uDAC connected to it with the same headphone? Would the difference in sound quality be great? I asked in the portable source forum but no one is answering, so I am a little desperate to know... If there is no difference, there is no reason for me to get a DAC and be limited to listening to music on computer when the portable solution can give me the same sound quality...


 
   
  There will be a difference but not a significant one by any stretch. I wouldn't worry about it until your next headphone upgrade.


----------



## juman231

Quote: 





ukkisavosta said:


> FWIW, I think the E9 has great connectivity: it has a 3.5 mm line in jack, RCA line out jacks and a 3.5 mm pre-out jack, as well as a USB port for E7 docking. I use the E9's pre-outs to drive my active monitors when I'm not listening to headphones, and it works great as a DAC/pre-amp (Edit: with the E7 docked, of course). Whenever I unplug the headphones, the output is switched to the pre-out jack and vice versa. Very convenient.


 

 This might be unrelated to the e9 topic, but just out of pure curiosity, can you explain to me why you do that? I thought, according to my newbie knowledge base, that you'd use the amp to "amplify" the analog signal so the hard-to-drive headphones/speakers play the music better? What is the benefit of using a pre-output?  And if it's pre-output, that means the signals are not amplified, right? so no amplification is done in E9's part? Is this the same as using E7 only?


----------



## juman231

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just to clarify, do you mean to say that a better headphone will let me better see the difference in the quality of digital to analog conversion different DACs (whether it be one in my J3 or an external DAC like e7) will render? And so if I do get a better headphone, would the difference be great enough to be considered significant?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





			
				juman231 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to clarify, do you mean to say that a better headphone will let me better see the difference in the quality of digital to analog conversion different DACs (whether it be one in my J3 or an external DAC like e7) will render? And so if I do get a better headphone, would the difference be great enough to be considered significant?


 
   
  A better headphone means greater potential. While across the board the sound should be better weather it be your mp3 player or from a DAC/amp, the improvement will one crippled by the mp3 player's lack of a properly amplified signal and limited power output.
   
  Think of a headphone upgrade as a car upgrade from a standard car to a sports car. It has the potential to perform much better than a regular car, but not if you fill it with regular gas. For the sports car to properly perform and operate as intended, you need premium gas.


----------



## ukkisavosta

Quote: 





juman231 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 There are several benefits to using the E7/E9 as a pre-amp for active speakers (compared to driving them directly from the sound card or onboard audio jack): the D/A conversion is performed by the E7, and the volume is controlled by the E9 pot/pre-stage. This means that there is no double amping, so I can turn the active speakers' volume pots all the way up, and the signal is only attenuated with the E9 pre-stage. I think this is the cleanest possible signal that can be provided to active speakers.


----------



## juman231

Please excuse my ignorance, but what would be the difference, then, between using only E7 and using the E7/E9 combo to connect to the speakers?


----------



## Oddworld

Dear users debating about this: The E9 has more than enough power for the K701 / K702. Trust me, I own them.


----------



## Allforheather

Quote: 





juman231 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what would be the difference, then, between using only E7 and using the E7/E9 combo to connect to the speakers?


 


  because the e7 doesn't provide a dedicate line out for your active speaker, meaning you have to pass the internal amp section if you only use the e7, which will downgrade the SQ.
  when using the e9 with the e7, you can use the rca out or line out on the e9 to connect to the speaker which bypass the internal amp of the e7 giving a clean signal from the e7 dac chip.


----------



## juman231

Ahh! Thank you so much for explaining! that helped a lot for my understanding!


----------



## Allforheather

Quote: 





juman231 said:


> Ahh! Thank you so much for explaining! that helped a lot for my understanding!


 


  If you don't need the e9, you could also wait for the new line out kit  .


----------



## ldtboyl

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Dear users debating about this: The E9 has more than enough power for the K701 / K702. Trust me, I own them.


 


  I'm also planning to get E9 and 702, what other amps have you compared it to?


----------



## ukkisavosta

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Allforheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> when using the e9 with the e7, you can use the rca out or line out on the e9 to connect to the speaker which bypass the internal amp of the e7 giving a clean signal from the e7 dac chip.


 


  Correct, but the speakers need to be connected specifically to the pre-out jack to allow for volume control with the E9. If you connect the active speakers to the rca line out jacks, you will get a line level signal to the active speakers, meaning that you would then need to control the volume with the active speakers' own pots.
   
  This also applies to the E7 line out kit: you only get a line level signal from the E7, with the LOD, meaning that the E7 volume controls are bypassed.


----------



## juman231

Quote: 





ukkisavosta said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 So I guess it would be preferable to use the RCA line out to bypass the amplification of the E9 and send the E7 converted signal to another amp if one wants to pair it with the E7. Although, now with the line out dock  L7 Fiio is making, this setup won't be necessary.A question though. The pre-out's signal is different from the line-out signal because it's adjustable with the E9's volume pot, while both signals are unamplified? How does this work? So when using the E9's pot to change the speaker's volume, what is it that happens to the pre-output signal that makes the E9's volume pot to change the speaker's volume without being amplified? Is it just unamplified, but stronger signal? Then what is the difference between using the headphone out and the pre-out? 
   
  Sorry for asking so many questions, but I'm on my to understand how hi-fi works and you guys are helping me a lot!


----------



## ukkisavosta

Quote: 





juman231 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  See here for info on pre-amping: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preamplifier
   
  I'm not sure I quite understand your first question, but if you specifically want a line level signal from the E7, that would be the correct way to proceed. I have a cheap Muse tube amp, and this is how I connect it with the E7/E9, because the Muse has a volume pot as well. This also works if you have an integrated amp and only want to use the E7 as a source for the integrated amp.
   
  If you were to use passive speakers with the E7/E9, you would basically need a power amp and passive speakers: you would then connect the E9's pre-amp jack to the power amp's input and use the E7/E9 as a high quality source and pre-amp. This would give you the best SQ. You could also use this connection if you have an integrated amp with pre-in jacks. You would then bypass the integrated amp's pre-amp and only use the power amp section to drive the speakers.


----------



## jronan2

Any gamers out there: Has anyone tried hooking up the e9/e7 to the astro mixamp? Even though I think it might be double amplification, has anyone tried to drive like DT880, DT990's, or anything that might be hard to drivewith this set up? I heard people have done this before, and confirmation?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes, I did that since day one. Since the E9 is transparent, it doesn't negatively impact SQ when paired with the Mixamp (not noticeable anyways).
   
  I did it for my K701 and DT990/600 with great effect.


----------



## jronan2

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Yes, I did that since day one. Since the E9 is transparent, it doesn't negatively impact SQ when paired with the Mixamp (not noticeable anyways).
> 
> I did it for my K701 and DT990/600 with great effect.


 


  What wire do you need and how does the wire configuration go exactly? Also, which headphones perfromed the best? I would figure the K701 for the soundstage but i was thinking of getting the DT990/600 or the 250 ohm for gaming/music. I don't know which one would be the best for the e9 because it's a good choice for hip hop music.


----------



## diamonddust

Hi everyone,
   
  I've noticed that while docked my Fiio E7 display "USB IN" while in the pictures in the first post I see "DOCK" instead.
   
  ciao
  Davide


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You have a newer model, I guess. Mine is first gen (not the prototype) and says 'dock'.
   
  jronan2: The Mixamp should have come with a male to male 3.5mm cable. Use that from the Mixamp's headphone out, to the E9's line in. That's it.


----------



## jronan2

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> You have a newer model, I guess. Mine is first gen (not the prototype) and says 'dock'.
> 
> jronan2: The Mixamp should have come with a male to male 3.5mm cable. Use that from the Mixamp's headphone out, to the E9's line in. That's it.


 

 O yeaa...durrr.. the headset goes into the e9..brain fart for a second. With this set up can you still use the functions of the mixamp like voice/game volume and reg. volume wheel. Which headset did you like for gaming? I was thinking about the DT 990/600 for gaming and music. I already have the ath m50's for music and ad 700, razer carcharias for xbox so another gaming headset is not necessary, just a plus. I apologize in advance if this has been answered already but can the e9 power up the DT990/600 to it's full potential. Or is the 250 ohm version more appropriate?


----------



## estreeter

I asked Deckhand Davy to post his impressions of the ability of the E9 to drive his K701 (in another thread/section of the forums) - apologies if this has already appeared in this huge thread ...
   
  1. For the 701's (or other K70*'s) I highly recommend the FiiO e9 amp to drive them if you are on a budget. At  $129, The e9 has some wonderful power behind it and may even get better with a better power supply..not sure if anyone has tried that yet. I would also recommend the inexpensive Little Dot MK III. Wonderful tube package, especially if you would like to take some of the edge off of the k701's and warm up the sound a bit...it is listed under $200 I believe.
   
  2. I have a wide range of headphones and the e9 has driven all of them properly. Worth noting, I used my Denon D2000's, AKG 701's and the amp hungry Beyer DT990/600ohm cans. It drove them all properly and didn't skip a beat.
   
  Probably not news to E9 owners, but it might help some of those who have bought the K701 and are trying to amp the thing.


----------



## VALIENTE

*Update: K701 & E9 after 1 week*
 May I do this by a conversation:
 E9: _"K701, am I doing you good already?"_
 K701: _"E9, do you have some more power? I need more!"_
 E9: _"Are you not yet contented with I've got this time?"_
 K701: _"Not yet"_
 E9: _"Be patient, I will throw out more power after hundred of hours of burnin"_
 K701: _"Let us see."_

 Actually, guys, me coming from SR60 which is so good, I am expecting for more quality sound from K701. But, in reality, if your in need of instant gratification E9 maybe is not the key. Buy the more powerful amps out there if you've got cash. But the good news too is E9 is trying its best. In fact after one week, I have observed that there is already body in my K701, before it was too tiny sounding and harsh. Let's watch out what will happen next. Will I give up on E9 and buy a powerful amp or wait till E9 has been cooked.


----------



## Riku540

The K701 isn't underpowered with the E9. What you're hearing is transparency. It doesn't add anything to the sound; just improves it. The shortcoming you are experiencing is the fault of the K701 which is more likely to be fixed with a tube amp. You have your ideas of "power" mixed up. Power, or should I say voltage, has absolutely nothing to do with burn in, and does not increase from more hours of use. A tube amp might sound better not because it has more power; but because it changes the sound signature of the headphone.
   
  Even if they are far harder to drive than a 62 ohm can should be; there is no way that the E9 _can fully power_ Sennheisers (300 ohms) and Beyers (600 ohms) and _not be able to_ power the K701's. As I've asked before, have you tried the high gain setting?


----------



## estreeter

Riku, go easy on him. Valiente is special. As in school.


----------



## VALIENTE

I'm sorry if I'm a bit brutal to the performance of E9. In fact, it is now doing good. And if I'm going to describe it: before K701 sounds like a skeletal system-when E9 was new, like with my PA2V2, now it sounds like a skeletal system + muscular system. I do hope for another system -respiratory system. Next week I'm looking for it, if my E9 will grant my wish.


----------



## VALIENTE

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> As I've asked before, have you tried the high gain setting?


 


  Yap. You know I'm expecting too much from this amp. Anyway I'm trying to love it now.. Now that it is really improving the performance of K701. Also, I am comparing the performance of E9 from my PA2V2-is just half the price of E9- but a very good performer.


----------



## chrisbrock

[size=10pt]I have to agree with Riku here.  With the K701 being 62ohm and also having a sensitivity of 105db the E9 could drive them to levels that would literally burst your ear drum. The E9 likely produces somewhere in the neighborhood of 600-900mW at the impedance and with that sensitivity rating……..well it pretty much tells the story.[/size]


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Valiente is confusing synergy with capability to drive.
   
  I owned the K701 and the E9 at the same time. The E9 would explode the K701.
   
  IMHO, the E9 doesn't synergize with the K701 well. Not because the E9 is at fault, or because it's underdriving them, but because the K701's innate signature is so cold and sterile. It begs for some warmth (and coming from a person who LOVES a bright signature, should tell you). Valiente more than likely just needs some extra warmth, that is all. Too bad, because the E9 isn't a colorful amp.
   
  However, this is my personal opinion on it's sound. I just don't like the K701 as a music headphone.


----------



## dave3533

Has anyone compared the E7/E9 combo to the Nuforce Icon HDP yet?  My search turned up no results.  I'd be very curious to see the results of a comparison between these two.  I see eariler in the thread someone mentioned that if you aren't listening to higher bit rate music it doesn't make sense to drop the cash on the HDP, but I've also heard that the HDP has a great AMP section, hence me asking.


----------



## estreeter

dave, I have to go completely on the same threads that you have read, but *if the E9 matches the HDP on any criteria beyond raw power* (and I have no idea if that is the case), then Fiio have pulled off the nigh impossible - building an amp that matches another *Chinese-manufactured* amp, and an amp that has been hailed as serious VFM, at _almost a quarter of the price_. I just don't see that happening, but always happy to hear otherwise.
   
  Edit : OK, adding the E7 for DAC duty brings it back to something closer to* half the price*, and the HDP is a DAC/preamp/amp - whatever the specifics, it still seems like a big ask for the Fiio combination.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





dave3533 said:


> I see eariler in the thread someone mentioned that if you aren't listening to higher bit rate music it doesn't make sense to drop the cash on the HDP


 

 That would be me. The fact of the matter is the HDP is _more than twice_ the price of the E7/E9 and there should not be any real audible differences unless you have anything higher than 48kHz/16bit audio. Both being solid state amps, there should be very little, if any audible differences at all playing standard CD quality music. Mind you, I have not personally heard the HDP, but lets face the facts here; differences between amps in general is already marginal as is. The better and bigger the differences are the more exponential jump in price.
   
  At least for me, paying more than twice the price for something doesn't mean it has to be twice as good, but it should at least be noticeable in a more or less obvious way. If the difference is so small you have to A-B several times to discern anything, I think that money could be far better spent.


----------



## VALIENTE

*Update: After 2 weeks my K701 & E9 seems to be getting in love with each other. *_My K701 is in new level today with E9. Watch out out for my complete impressions. Really, a used amp is better than a brand new one. _


----------



## yomomma1

Well after waiting 2 weeks for a reply from the seller  'Fiio UK' (note: they don't seem to have ANY affiliation with Fiio themselves, rather just sneakily used the name to get sales!). I have sent my E9 back. My partner had trouble getting any info from him/her about them covering the cost of returning the unit, he/she just skirted around the question until I got on the case and threatened trading standards and to notify 'Amazooon' about their underhanded tactics (well in my opinionion they are underhanded). They have finally accepted that they will receive the amp back from me. I tend to be the "once bitten twice shy" type and so haven't yet made my mind up as to whether I will get another E9 or just go for a LD 3 ? It will be easier getting a new E9 as I will not have to sell the E7 and buy a different dac to use with the LD. Though I am very tempted to get the LD dac and LD 3 but that's some serious cash to splash out in Jan.
   
  Anyway I appreciate the info from Feiao and would buy Fiio products in the future (come on, give us some tubes . I will however say, do not buy from the amazoon seller Fiio UK as they are VERY slow in delivery and in responding to emails. I sell on amazoon, eslay etc etc and would not dream of leaving a customer waiting 2 weeks to hear a reply.
   
  My E9 only worked if I held the jack in place so can't really comment on it's performance. My E7 is great with my macbook though and works fine with my 225's and RS-1's
   
  Well that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Lan647

Just one question: if you want to use the bass boost of the E7, can you plug the E7 into the E9 as spoken earlier but still use the DAC-functionality and with no loss of SQ?


----------



## Riku540

If by "spoken earlier" you mean using the headphone jack out of the E7 into the E9; yes it will still perform DAC duties but there will be a loss in sound quality. Not having tried it myself, reports are the loss is barely if even audible at all.


----------



## Lan647

Ok nice.


----------



## juman231

What about with the new L7? wouldn't that provide the line out without e7's amping? Although I don't know when the L7 is going to come out...


----------



## JoetheArachnid

The L7 will be bypassing the bass boost just like the E9, so it's slightly moot. The EQ is done in the amping stage rather than the digital stage, and since the lineout is just taking the DAC's output the bass boost doesn't get done.


----------



## juman231

Ah, thanks for the correction. Also, I don't quite understand from reading the specs, but is the e7 able to run 24/96? If not, what happens if I play such files? Would there be just silence?
   
  Update: I found out the max resolution e7 can run is 16/48. i'm still clueless on my second question, though


----------



## Riku540

It will just be down-sampled to 48/16.


----------



## juman231

Can you explain what this would mean in technical terms? How does this affect SQ?


----------



## Riku540

All it means is it will sound slightly better than CD quality, which is only 44/16 instead of 48/16.
   
  In other words, you just won't be hearing the full potential of 96/24 audio.
   
  It's no different than selecting HD-Audio tracks on a Blu-Ray movie that your system does not support. It is simply converted to the highest possible quality your system is compatible with.


----------



## veracocha

Hi ,
   
  Is it include europe plug ?
   
  like this ;
   
  http://www.freewaz.com/upload/userfile/US%20to%20EU%20Europe%20Plug.jpg


----------



## Lan647

Yes that's what I too was wondering, but hopefully.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> Yes that's what I too was wondering, but hopefully.


 


   


  Quote: 





veracocha said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is it include europe plug ?
> 
> ...


 

 We have three kinds of E9 since the first batch, UK, EU , USA standard! please contact the seller to get the right version , especially buy from UK and EU!
   
  Also we send free USA-EU, USA-UK convertor to our UK and EU sales agents in the first batch!


----------



## whoofman

I recently purchased the E7/E9 combo and I have a question.  Are the blue (volume) and yellow (bass/dock/off) lights on the E7 supposed to remain on? When I first hooked it up to my PC these lights went off after a while, but now they stay on all the time.  Normal?  Also I think I read where the Audio Technica M50s wouldn't really benefit much from this combo.  Trust me they are AWESOME with this combo.  It brings the mids forward, the bass tightens and the treble is toned down.  I love this combo!


----------



## juman231

Wow that's really nice to hear! I currently have the ath-m50 and was considering purchasing the combo (especially the e7 to see if the DAC would improve my laptop sound) but was worrying if the sonic benefits wouldn't be worth 200 dollars... Also I think it's a good investment for the future headphone investments.


----------



## Voohoo

Recently hopped on the E9+E7 bandwagon. Paired them up with my Ultrasone Pro 2500s. Can't really give impressions until I spend some more time with them, though.


----------



## Tatakai All

I just recently bought some Senn HD 595's, Fiio E7 & L3 altogether and honestly I'm very happy with them all. Would it be worth getting the E9 to combo with my E7 for my 595's?


----------



## dnmtsn

Tatakai - no. I had the 595 for a while, bought the E7+E9 combo, no difference. I'm not selling the combo though, I'm buying more expensive 'phones (HD650) that supposedly need amping. The point being that 595 don't really care much whether they're amped or not, at least not when they're amped by the E9. Anyone who's telling you otherwise have either never heard them amped vs. unamped or they have waaaay better ears than mine. 
  i agree with you, they are very enjoyable phones.


----------



## Lan647

Anyone tried this with an HD 800 yet?


----------



## Riku540

There have been several, but none that left impressions that I can recall. Chances are, they're too busy enjoying the synergy.


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> Anyone tried this with an HD 800 yet?


 
 [size=medium] 
I've tried the E7/E9 with the HD 800 in comparison to the Beyer T1 and other high end headphones. I've written about it earlier in one of the FiiO E9 review threads.
   
Through the E7/E9 the HD 800 sounded really clear with a very large soundstage, but a little bass light and thin sounding at times. They're amazing, detailed headphones, but not perfect and not suited to every musical style. Some live jazz-rock band recordings I listened through the HD 800 sounded weak and thin, and at the time of listening I actually wondered if there was something wrong with the headphones.
  
I've actually opted for the HD 600, which are the most neutral/transparent sounding headphones I've found, that make pretty much everything I listen to sound great, and for a fraction of the cost of the HD 800.
   
But I'd like to try the HD 800 through a high-end amp such as a Burson, as I've heard that the HD 800 really come alive through improved components...  ​[/size]


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





windsor said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well maybe that won't be a problem for me. I'm using my laptop while waiting for the E9/E7 combo and I think the HD 800 has perfect bass quantity and adequate impact (I suppose this will improve with an amp). The HD 800 may not have the thumping bass weight but it does by no means sound thin. The sound is full-bodied and the HD 800 can handle rock as well as soundtracks. It really comes down to the recording. For example, some decent quality trailers may lack big bass, but yesterday I watched "The Dark Knight" with the HD 800 (they are wonderful movie-cans) and at times the bass was huge and even had some weight to it. 
   
  With bass-heavy trailers I connect them to my stereo amp and turn the EQ to maximal bass. 
   
  Since I doubt the bass weight/impact/quantity will decrease when amping I think I'll be able to enjoy most musical genres through the E9/E7 combo. When I want more bass (some trailers, some movies) I could just use the E7 bass boost.


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   When I said the HD 800 is thin sounding, I meant relative to more 'coloured' headphones, such as the HD 650.
   
  FYI (don't know if you know this, but here you go): When the E7 docked in the E9, the E7 bass boost feature is bypassed. But you can use the E7 bass boost through the E9 if you connect the E7 to the E9 via the E7 line out/E9 line in socket.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





windsor said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> When I said the HD 800 is thin sounding, I meant relative to more 'coloured' headphones, such as the HD 650.
> 
> FYI (don't know if you know this, but here you go): When the E7 docked in the E9, the E7 bass boost feature is bypassed. But you can use the E7 bass boost through the E9 if you connect the E7 to the E9 via the E7 line out/E9 line in socket.


 

 Yes I know that thanks  

 The HD 800 only sound thin compared to a big, badass cinema IMO, compared to my speaker system it sounds quite similar in terms of bass signature, but lacks the weight. I really hope a good amp can solve this. I'm really excited (haha) to see/hear how the HD 800 changes in tonal balance with amps in the future. I'm really cheap, so I'll try to pair my headphones with a high-end rig as soon as possible. Source material will probably be my limit as I will mostly use the Spotify service (limited to 320kbit maximum, but sounds really good and effortless at it's best)


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





windsor said:


> [size=medium]
> 
> Through the E7/E9 the HD 800 sounded really clear with a very large soundstage, but a little bass light and thin sounding at times. They're amazing, detailed headphones, but not perfect and not suited to every musical style. Some live jazz-rock band recordings I listened through the HD 800 sounded weak and thin, and at the time of listening I actually wondered if there was something wrong with the headphones.
> 
> ​[/size]


 

 How does the HD 800 + E9/E7 sound in the other end of the spectrum? Is it fatiguingly bright or more smooth/relaxed?


----------



## VALIENTE

*Part II Impression: The better impression comes after turning on amp every night for around 1 month!*
A near $100 headphone desktop amp can really transform a very hard to drive headphone into a higher level .
   
  I was surprised E9 managed to do this. $60 portable amp can't do good for K701-spend an extra $40-get the E9- You will be surprised by the big difference-it is night and day difference actually!
   
  Who said you will not enjoy K701? This is not true. K701 is very enjoyable even with a $100 desktop headphone amp. Played TOTO CD, you will be carried out by the energy-the soundstage, the details-pretty amazing!
   
  Conclusion: *If you have limited budget to match a K701- the E9 is worthy buy! Congrats Fiio!!!*
   

*VALIENTE'S RECOMMENDED HEADPHONE AMP for BUDGET CONSCIOUS HEADFIERS!*


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 With the E7/E9, the HD 800 treble was very clear and I've used that combo on two separate occasions.
   
  After tuning into the detail of slightly hissy, but quality jazz recordings, such as Miles Davis' _Kind of Blue_, the natural ringing in my ears was greatly accentuated - maybe that was because my ears were tired. Maybe it was the treble performance of the HD 800, which may vary due to various factors.
   
  Some say the HD 800 has more or a piercing treble peak than the similarly performing Beyerdynamic T1, but certain parts of recordings I found piercingly bright with the T1 + E7/E9 e.g. John Coltrane's saxophone on _A Love Supreme_, sounded less bright on the HD 800 + E7/E9. Maybe that was due to the frequency of the John Coltrane's sax performance on the tracks I listened to relative to the frequency response of the headphones, or maybe it was due to my aural perception on that day. But, subjectively on each occasion I have yet heard the HD 800 + E7/E9, it has sounded brighter than I care to listen to that degree of relative brightness for.
   
  I hope you enjoy the E7/E9 + HD 800 combo.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





windsor said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you!


----------



## Siyfion

Hi guys, this is my first post here so be gentle with me! I've taken a look through a good chunk of this thread and I can't seem to find anyone asking/answering my question:
   
  I'm a desktop PC user and I have a fairly decent sound card (Xonar) and a set of Goldring NS1000's, currently I am using the soundcard's built in amp, am I right in thinking that I would only need an E9 and that there would be no benefit to getting an E7 as well?
   
  Has anyone had any experience with this kind of setup?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





siyfion said:


> I'm a desktop PC user and I have a fairly decent sound card (Xonar) and a set of Goldring NS1000's, currently I am using the soundcard's built in amp, am I right in thinking that I would only need an E9 and that there would be no benefit to getting an E7 as well?


 

 As long as your soundcard has a proper analog line-out of some form you can use it as a source without the E7. You don't want to use the headphone jack/built-in amplifier to go out into the E9 or you will be double-amplifying the signal.


----------



## Siyfion

Ok great, has anyone had any experience with using the Goldring NS1000's with the E9? I know that they can be quite "picky" about amps....?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





			
				Siyfion said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok great, has anyone had any experience with using the Goldring NS1000's with the E9? I know that they can be quite "picky" about amps....?


 
   
  Honestly I doubt many if any have tried this combo as active noise canceling headphones aren't too popular around here. That and the fact that the E9 is still only a few months old. It has more than twice the amount of power needed to power the NS1000 with noise canceling on and will accentuate the good qualities of your headphone.


----------



## Siyfion

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  To be honest I want something to drive them with ANR *off*. I like the fact they have ANR because when I go on plane/train journeys they help with the constant background noise.


----------



## Riku540

The only reason I mentioned it is because according to the specifications the impedance is three times the amount on than it is off. The point being you don't have to worry about shortcomings in power.


----------



## Siyfion

Well I'm not sure if I dare take the plunge for the E9 just yet, I might let someone else have a go at trying it first and in the meantime, get the E5 (it's so cheap, why not!?).


----------



## Willieboy

Great review Mark.  Love your pics. Thanks for taking the time to do such a thorough job.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





willieboy said:


> Great review Mark.  Love your pics. Thanks for taking the time to do such a thorough job.


 


  glad you like it


----------



## Siyfion

Ok, I've got another question; people have mentioned that the FiiO E9 amp is pretty "neutral" in the way it amplifies the signal. I'm currently considering getting a pair of Audio Technica ATH AD700's, or maybe some Sennheiser HD600/650 *if* my budget will allow it.
   
  So my question is this; most people seem to say that the AD700's don't need an amp to sound great, but the HD600/650's do, if I were to buy a FiiO E9 and use it with whichever I end up getting, will it make the AD700's sound _worse _than being un-amped? Will it make them sound better, even a little bit?


----------



## Lan647

There will probably be a slight positive difference, but I would say go for an E7 if you choose the AD700.


----------



## Siyfion

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> There will probably be a slight positive difference, but I would say go for an E7 if you choose the AD700.


 

 I'm not really a big fan of using these portable amps for a very "desktop" purpose, if I'm going to have something driving my headphones on my desk, it has to look like it's meant to be there (like the E9 does!).


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





siyfion said:


> So my question is this; most people seem to say that the AD700's don't need an amp to sound great, but the HD600/650's do, if I were to buy a FiiO E9 and use it with whichever I end up getting, will it make the AD700's sound _worse _than being un-amped? Will it make them sound better, even a little bit?


 
   
  What could possibly make amping sound worse than unamped, besides double amping? Proper, quality amping will always sound better... weather it's significant or marginal.
   
  Quote: 





			
				Siyfion said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not really a big fan of using these portable amps for a very "desktop" purpose, if I'm going to have something driving my headphones on my desk, it has to look like it's meant to be there (like the E9 does!).


 
   
  He is more than likely suggesting the E7 for the DAC feature, and probably missed that you have a decent soundcard for a source due to the page change.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





siyfion said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post here so be gentle with me! I've taken a look through a good chunk of this thread and I can't seem to find anyone asking/answering my question:
> 
> I'm a desktop PC user and I have a fairly decent sound card (Xonar) and a set of Goldring NS1000's, currently I am using the soundcard's built in amp, am I right in thinking that I would only need an E9 and that there would be no benefit to getting an E7 as well?
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with this kind of setup?


 
   
  The Xonar is a good quality sound card, but the final audio quality depends on how noisy your overall system is. I would recommend that you do an RMAA analysis of your Xonar to see if its noise level is fairly low already.  Try this step-by-step guide:
   
http://audio.rightmark.org/downloads/Xonar_D2_RMAA605_TestGuide_V12.pdf
   
  If your test shows that your sound card's noise floor is at least 100dB or so, then I would say the E9 is all you need to get started. The E7 is a 16-bit device and would not be able to deliver you any better noise floor than the theoretical maximum of about 96dB. Of course the E7 has many other qualities which may prompt you to get one in the future, but to get started the E9 is all you need if your Xonar output is already of fairly good quality.
   
  One warning is that sometimes, computer noise is sporadic rather than constant. That is, it happens in spurts. I had a scenario where turning on the WiFi on a notebook would cause the audio to drop out maybe once a minute. The sound was otherwise just fine but it got to be very annoying.
   
  Jack


----------



## Siyfion

Thanks guys that all helps a lot; the main reason why I want to stick with a sound card rather than an external DAC is because I want to use the Dolby Headphone feature when I'm gaming. While I understand that there are separate devices (JVC SU-DH1) that allow this, I doubt the DAC in a SU-DH1 would be as good as in my Xonar.


----------



## tehort

I got curious now, I see the E9 and the Xonar Essence STX share the same amplifier chip:
   


> Xonar Essence STX
> Built-in Headphone Amp
> A high-quality TI TPA6120A2 headphone amp supports headphones up to 600 ohms of impedance with lower than 0.001% distortion. This allows users to drive their headphones as intended without additional amplification.


 
    
  Quote:


> Fiio E9
> Main power amplifier use the TI corporation‘s, it with 5uVrms noise,low distortion 0.00014% THD + N;high switching rate, 1300V/uS current-feedback model IC:TPA6120


 
   
   
  So, could I suppose they both offer the same driving ability and quality for headphones? With the advantage of the Fiio being transportable, and the Essence having the edge in the gaming effects section?
  If so, the Essence is quite an audiophile card right?


----------



## Lan647

No comparisons yet? How does the E7/E9 combo hold up against the Icon HDP, headroom micro amp or Matrix m-stage??


----------



## juman231

I'm also curious about how e7/e9 would compare with audio-gd nfb-12 since they're priced the same and are dac/amp combo.


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks! I'm new to all this and appreciate honest replies.


----------



## Lan647

I was just wondering something. I'm driving my HD 800 through my stereo amp, which has enormous amount of power and plays pretty nice and effortlessly, would it really be worth it to upgrade to the E9, or should I just get the E7 for the dac section? No idea, it's just that the stereo amp sounds better than I expected and maybe the only thing that can improve within the price range of fiio products is the E7 (using the laptop as source)


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> I was just wondering something. I'm driving my HD 800 through my stereo amp, which has enormous amount of power and plays pretty nice and effortlessly, would it really be worth it to upgrade to the E9, or should I just get the E7 for the dac section? No idea, it's just that the stereo amp sounds better than I expected and maybe the only thing that can improve within the price range of fiio products is the E7 (using the laptop as source)


 


  the thing about the amp world is you would always wonder 'does this amp improve the sound?' and you buy it and it does and than you wonder 'can it get better than this?' and you search for the next amp! My advice is if you are happy with the sound right now stop thinking about it and be happy. If you are thinking about it non-stop than I suggest buy an amp and compare it! The problem is which amp! E9 surely does improved the sound for my k702 but it is because it was my first non home theater amp! I have the E7 and E9 combo. I suggest wait a little longer as E17 is coming out soon. It is a better DAC than E7.
  Search the forum there are a tonne of great review about what various amp is best suited for HD800. I suggest the wisest thing if you do go ahead for buying a amp buy the one which is mostly highly recommend so this way you are more secure to be sure you have the best match for your HD800 in the market. There are many amps out there for your can and obviously you cannot possibly afford them all! Save up and buy the one you are at least 80 percent sure that it cannot get better than this!

 Good luck!


----------



## Lan647

Thanks but you i'm not a beginner, I know perfectly well what amps that are best suited, but that was not the question (the money isn't there for the moment), the question wasn't either if the E9/E7 is a good match, the question was if the combo would mean a significant upgrade in SQ compared to my stereo amp. The dac in the E7 would probably improve the signal but I don't exactly need any more power. 
   
  And btw I like the sound I have now, but I'm not happy with it. I'm not exactly using a hifi setup for the headphones, which obviously means I miss the awesome sound coming from a better setup (which I've listened to). The sound coming from that setup was simply at another level. Can't even compare...
   
  So again, E7/E9 or just the E7?


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> Thanks but you i'm not a beginner, I know perfectly well what amps that are best suited, but that was not the question (the money isn't there for the moment), the question wasn't either if the E9/E7 is a good match, the question was if the combo would mean a significant upgrade in SQ compared to my stereo amp. The dac in the E7 would probably improve the signal but I don't exactly need any more power.
> 
> And btw I like the sound I have now, but I'm not happy with it. I'm not exactly using a hifi setup for the headphones, which obviously means I miss the awesome sound coming from a better setup (which I've listened to). The sound coming from that setup was simply at another level. Can't even compare...
> 
> So again, E7/E9 or just the E7?


 
  My source is my laptop and its internal DAC is not as good as E7 so for me E7+E9.  E9 is an amplifier so yea it does what a amp suppose to do! I know E7 has also an amp functionally but compared to the E9 it is no where near its power.


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> Thanks but you i'm not a beginner, I know perfectly well what amps that are best suited, but that was not the question (the money isn't there for the moment), the question wasn't either if the E9/E7 is a good match, the question was if the combo would mean a significant upgrade in SQ compared to my stereo amp. The dac in the E7 would probably improve the signal but I don't exactly need any more power.
> 
> And btw I like the sound I have now, but I'm not happy with it. I'm not exactly using a hifi setup for the headphones, which obviously means I miss the awesome sound coming from a better setup (which I've listened to). The sound coming from that setup was simply at another level. Can't even compare...
> 
> So again, E7/E9 or just the E7?


 

 Honestly I would buy the E9+E7 combo. Then trial it for a while. If you find that the E9 is unnecessary, just put it up in the For Sale/Trade forums. I think the best route for you would be to let your own ears decide. 
   
  ^This is exactly what I did. I actually found a disappointing improvement in my Ultrasone Pro 2500 driven by the E9 (they don't improve much from amping) but I decided to keep it because I know that at some point I will have another pair of 'phones that will most likely need a proper amp.


----------



## Lan647

Thanks for the advice


----------



## payamdash

Hi, I've been doing a lot of research for a DAC + Amp for my Ultrasone PRO 900.  I use it mainly with my macbook pro, but i wouldn't mind also having the ability to connect it to my iphone.   I just got the Apogee One, and even though the sound is much cleaner and deeper, i feel like the 900's can handle a bit more power...
   
  Any Suggestions?


----------



## Chummer

Hi all,
   
  I've been lurking for awhile and finally decided to buy the k701s and the e7+e9 combo.  I just received the FiiO combo today and after much anticipation may have received a defective unit.  First testing the e7, the unit didn't seem to exhibit any problems whatsoever.  The e9 also works fine when plugging my iPhone with a LOD into the Line In. It is when I try to use the e7+e9 in conjunction with my laptop through the USB that the combo exhibits problems.  
   
  Testing the 3.5mm, the 6.3mm as well as the pre-amp output on the back with my speakers, the sound comes almost entirely from the right channel.  I tried to see if there were driver issues and playing with the balance didn't change anything, nor did changing from stereo to mono.  Only when playing the stereo audio test I am able to faintly hear sound come from the left channel.  This leads me to believe there might be something wrong with the dock connection on either the e7 or the e9, though I'm not sure on how to single out which exactly is the defective unit.  I did try different USB ports on my Laptop, one through a USB hub, which had no effect.  Could trying a different USB cable entirely possibly remedy this?  Until I find another cable to test, any thoughts?
   
  I did a whole lot of research before buying these items, so I do remember another member having problems with the docking and losing sound from the right channel.
   
  Also peculiar is that the e9 I received did not exhibit the white marking on the front dial.  I remember reading FiiO would start manufacturing the units with the white marking after some complaints, but is it perhaps a little too soon before those units reached resellers?  I ordered from Micca store btw, due to the overwhelming positive reviews.
   
  Hoping there is an easy fix, but not counting on it.


----------



## Voohoo

So using the E7 by itself as a DAC there aren't any issues?
   
  I doubt that the USB cable is the problem. If the cable was messed up the signal probably wouldn't register at all amongst the devices and not have a particular effect as you mentioned -- that's something that an analog cable would do.
   
  I don't really know anything concerning the insides of amps but I would guess that the signal is being messed up after it is processed in the E7 and is sent to the E9's outputs.
   
  Most likely you'll end up just asking Micca for an exchange. I actually contacted Micca about a week ago concerning my faulty E7 (my problem was distortion) and they were quick to give me an RMA#. I sent my unit back a couple days ago. Not sure when it'll ship back but I hope it's by the end of this week.


----------



## Chummer

Yup, the e7 didn't have any issues acting as a stand alone DAC.
   
  I assumed as much about the cable. It was just the last variable I have yet to try. Reading about the other person's issue, he said that he could bring back sound through wiggling the e7 in the dock making it sound like some type of physical connection problem with the dock. In my case, however, no amount of wiggling achieves anything at all and it was simply like this from the moment I plugged it in.
   
  I already e-mailed Micca, hopefully the exchange will be a quick ordeal.


----------



## g-michael-11

I'm still pretty clueless about headphone amps...
   
  I'm planning on buying a turntable/phono preamp in the future.. will this set up still work with the e9?


----------



## jronan2

I purchased the e7/e9 combo about 2 or 3 weeks ago from the micca store. Everything was working perfectly up until today. My e7 has stopped working when i plugged it into usb on my laptop and stopped working with the lod 3 into my ipod. The weird thing is that it still works perfectly when docked onto the e9. I have tried everything I can possibly think of: I have tried the stock cable instead of the lod, tried different headphones, reset both my ipod and the e7, nothing is working. I thought it might have been the lod of my ipod but then when i tried it usb into my macbook and music still wasn't coming out my headphones i realized something must be wrong. I contacted the micca store today and explained what happened but I wanted to post here and see if anyone else had these problems or give me any other options I can try. This just really ruined my day and probably my week because i was enjoying it so much until whatever went wrong. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





voohoo said:


> So using the E7 by itself as a DAC there aren't any issues?
> 
> I doubt that the USB cable is the problem. If the cable was messed up the signal probably wouldn't register at all amongst the devices and not have a particular effect as you mentioned -- that's something that an analog cable would do.
> 
> ...


 

 The only issue I found using E7 was its 'amp'ing feature! I can hear an annoying hiss at volume level of 14(bear in mind 60 is maximum) While docked it does not have this problem as it only works as an amp.
  Yes both E7 and E9 have issues which may cause headache but for the price they are just good. I had to exchange E9 as the 3.5 music channel did not work. I really could not be bothered sending the E7 back as i decided it is best used as a DAC.
   
  Hope this helps


----------



## Voohoo

Hmm, all these issues with the E7 coming up. 
   
  If anyone is wondering how long exchanges take with Micca, it's not very long. I dropped off my unit at my local USPS last Friday (2/4/11). Wednesday night I received an e-mail containing the tracking number meaning it's on its way back to me. It's possible that it will get here tomorrow but I think Saturday is more likely. So it's safe to say a solid week is how long an exchange takes. Which is pretty good! Still though, I can't wait because I already miss listening to FLAC off my laptop. My DAP just doesn't cut it anymore.
   
*QUESTION: Are there any cons to using the 3.5mm jack on the E9 versus the 1/4"?*
   
  The booklet explains that that the 3.5mm jack outputs at 5dB less that the 1/4". But are there any other differences? Does this mean there is a sacrifice made of some sort? Does the 1/4" jack have priority in terms of power? 
  I would really like to know because I may want to start using the 3.5mm so I can have more precise control over the volume since it's quieter by default. I don't like how the volume spikes so much between 8 o'clock and 9 on the knob when I'm listening through the 1/4" jack with a line level source. BTW, 9 o
  clock is PLENTY of volume for me. I get the impression that other fellow head-fiers really like to crank it. I must have sensitive ears (relatively).


----------



## tlniec

My understanding is there's a resistor (33 Ohms, maybe?) inline with the 3.5mm jack, to pad the signal down by ~5dB.  It's set up that way for exactly the reason you mentioned -- it allows you to get more useful travel on the volume knob when using sensitive headphones/IEMs.  I haven't tried the same phones on both jacks, but I've used the 1/4" for my HD650s and 3.5mm for IEMs, and it didn't seem to me like anything was being compromised on the smaller jack.


----------



## Croozer

My E9 lasted about 30 minutes before it went belly up.


----------



## jronan2

Seems like all of a sudden people are having problems.
   
  I don't know what's going on my e7 just stopped working out of no where i was at work and listened to it  and shut it off and went back to my ipod/e7 like an hour later and it didn't work. Tried every troubleshooting method i could think of tried different laptops different ipods different headphones with no luck. Strangely it still worked docked to the e9. But i contacted the micca store today and received an rma very quickly. Hopefully it takes about a week. It just sucks that i wont be able to use my set up for probably a week now and i had so much music that i wanted to try out on my new dt 990's. But that's life.


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





tlniec said:


> My understanding is there's a resistor (33 Ohms, maybe?) inline with the 3.5mm jack, to pad the signal down by ~5dB.  It's set up that way for exactly the reason you mentioned -- it allows you to get more useful travel on the volume knob when using sensitive headphones/IEMs.  I haven't tried the same phones on both jacks, but I've used the 1/4" for my HD650s and 3.5mm for IEMs, and it didn't seem to me like anything was being compromised on the smaller jack.


 


  Thanks for the input. I believe my Ultrasones are quite sensitive so I think I will go ahead and use the 3.5mm. However, being the picky/superficial guy I am, I still want to use the 1/4" plug of my headphones because I feel it's a more authentic experience, haha. All of my sources and amps before my E9 had only mini-jacks so it was refreshing to be able to use the 1/4" end for once.


----------



## Chummer

The spike in problematic units is a little discomforting.  Especially with several people having problems with the e7 unit, which also may be the problematic unit in my case.
   
  I received a response from Micca who told me the e7 is the most likely suspect in these cases and that for now I should only return that unit for RMA.  Hopefully that does turn out to be the case and at least I'll have the e9 to power my headphones in the meantime.


----------



## jronan2

I alpogize in advance for probably asking a really dumb question but how do you use the e9 without the e7? I thought the e9 was simply an amp, dont you need to the e7's dac ability to use the e9? You can't just use the e9 without some sort of dac correct?


----------



## Croozer

The E9 is a headphone amp and can be used as such by itself, you do not have to use the E7, you can use any DAC or go without.
   
  For the short time it worked the E9 sounded great, I am currently waiting for the replacement from MP4 Nation, if I have another problem I will look elsewhere.


----------



## jronan2

yea i no the e9 powered up my dt 990's with ease... but you cant use the e9 alone without a dac correct? Because i sent my e7 back to micca today and probably will not get a replacement until next week which means i can't use my e9 or my headphones which stinks


----------



## Chummer

The DAC dock is only necessary when you want to connect through the USB getting a pure digital signal from your computer. To use the e9 as simply an amp you can plug in audio sources through the 3.5mm Line In on the back. I currently have my iPhone with a LOD hooked up to the e9 through the Line In. Works for other things such as my TV audio out as well.


----------



## jronan2

Ok thats what i was thinking...when i plug my lod/ipod touch to the e9 line out i have to put the dial all the way almost to max to really have my dt990 were as if it plugged into usb on my computer its bumping out at around 12 oclock.. why is that? irs like thru line out that it doesnt power up my dt 990's


----------



## Magellan

Has anyone used the German maestro GMP 450 pro with amplifier Fiio E7+E9? How good is this combination?


----------



## Bazzman

Got my E9 during the week. Same problem as my E7, very poor 3.5mm sockets used. I know it is cheap but when I have to keep rotating the plug to get both channels to work is annoying. Apart from that it is good and sounds nice.
   
  Magellan I have used my MB Quart QP400 headphones which are similar to your GMP 450's and the sound is very bass light. I know the QP400's don't have the deepest bass but with the E9 it seems to vanish.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





bazzman said:


> very poor 3.5mm sockets used. I know it is cheap but when I have to keep rotating the plug to get both channels to work is annoying.


 

 For me, thats a deal breaker right there - you are not the first E9 owner to report this issue and it just points to a lack of detail in the design and manufacture. I know its cheap, but the price is still a very healthy deposit on something like the Matrix M-Stage or one Sheer Audio's amps.


----------



## Lan647

Can somebody connect E7 to E9 to enable the bass boost and tell me how it sounds, how it changes SQ in terms of weight, impact and warmth but also if something in the sound is decreased in quality. Would help me big time, if you happen to own a HD 800, even better...


----------



## Riku540

Haven't you been watching this combo for months now? Just buy it and be happy honestly... lol.
   
  No one here can really tell you if you will like it or not. In any case it should be a significant upgrade from your current source.
   
  You can always send it back, though you would be the first I'd know to do so out of disappointment.


----------



## Lan647

haha yes I will still buy (in a week or so, don't ask me why it has to be that date) it but I'm always curious to hear other people's opinions. Besides, I was just asking a question I've been formulating in different ways quite a number of times by now.


----------



## worms

Hello everyone. Recently I decided to invest in the NuForce Icon HDP, or E9 and E7, and the new handset. I am interested in HD650, HD600 or, HD598. I see the AKG K701 is also quite popular in conjunction with this kit. I want to know which of these handsets will play best with a combo that their opportunities will be presented at 100%. Currently testing the E9 and E7 from the HD555 I miss the bass, he never listened to any other DACu and probably have the characteristics of play. Looking for something better to POP, Hip-Hop, Techno, House, Rock. I would like HD650, but I'm afraid that will not play properly in all types of music. The second type is the AKG 701, but they never heard of, but people say they have little need proper bass and an amplifier. Sorry for the language, I hope that someone will understand me.


----------



## Lan647

k701 is likely to be a bad match with the E9/E7, the E9 will not add any more bass to the already bass-light and amp-picky k701. 
   
  HD 650 will probably be a better all rounder than the k701, but if I were looking for the best all-rounder among those you just mentioned, I would pick the HD 600 (with the E7/E9 combo).
   
  I have not heard the HD 650, but I have listened to the k701, and even though it offers fine detail for the price, it is undeniably a bright headphone, with no weight in the bass - at all. I would NEVER buy the k701 for use with Hip-hop or rock. Never. 
   
  Hope this helps...


----------



## worms

Of course I helped, AKG 701 I liked and I would be surprised if it was not as should be played on rock and hip-hop. In such a case remains HD650, HD600 and HD598, but what Beyerdynamic DT880?


----------



## Lan647

Forgive me, I'm not sure I got all that, but k701 is ill suited for rock, the bright treble, thin mids and lack of weight will fatigue your hears and I don't expect there to be any "fun" in the music. However, It's still just my opinion and you may (though I seriously doubt it) like the k701 with rock and hip hop.
   
  Have not heard the DT880, but it should be a better match.


----------



## Riku540

The E9 isn't a _bad_ match for any headphone. If the highs are too bright or the bass is not enough, these are faults that already existed in the headphone, and not a lacking element of the E9.
   
  The E9 improves the sound across the board without adding or subtracting anything. Especially if the E9 is going to be someones first amplifier, this is going to be a significant upgrade regardless of the headphone.
   
  Headphone shortcomings are... _*headphone*_ shortcomings. Not the E9's. If you like how a headphone sounds unamped, or with a portable amp, you will like it better with the E9.
   
  End of story.


----------



## Lan647

With bad match I meant there are probably amps with that creates better synergy with the k701. according to reactions to the E9 and my personal experience with the k701 I find it hard to believe that I would enjoy the k701/E9/E7 with rock. All there is to it...


----------



## Syliano

k701 + fiio e7+e9 = better bass then hd 600 with the same set up...


----------



## Lan647

better sure, MORE, I doubt...


----------



## worms

If I understand you recommend this set: K701 + e7 + e9 fiio?
 And as I play Bt880 Pro + e7 + e9 fiio more to fit in such a variety of music?


----------



## Riku540

It seems you need advice on what headphones meet your tastes and not advice on the E7/E9. I suggest reading up on what kind of sound signature best suits you for the headphones you are considering.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I didn't exactly like the K701 with the E9. But I definitely blame the K701. I preferred it with the E7 on BB3, which completely changed the sound of the K701 into something else anyway.

The innate sound just wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





worms said:


> If I understand you recommend this set: K701 + e7 + e9 fiio?
> And as I play Bt880 Pro + e7 + e9 fiio more to fit in such a variety of music?


 

 Just think of the E9/E7 as a transparent amp/dac setup with a slight warmth. No matter what headphone you put into it, they will all sound like they were supposed to sound from the beginning. The bright k701 will still sound bright, the darker HD 650 will still sound dark and so on. I'm with Riku, try finding a headphone best suited to your tastes.
   
  Too bad your budget isn't in for this, but the Denon D7000 sounds like a good alternative for you. Awesome all-rounder with big, heavy bass. Will probably run excellent out of the E9/E7.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's not probable. Its DEFINITE, IMHO.

The D7000 is phenomenal off the E7/E9.


----------



## Syliano

What I have read, and what the main reason was that I did not buy the dt880, is that they are sibilant and really bright, brighter then the k701. And yes I would reccomend the e7+e9 for the k701.


----------



## Croozer

Quote:


riku540 said:


> The E9 isn't a _bad_ match for any headphone. If the highs are too bright or the bass is not enough, these are faults that already existed in the headphone, and not a lacking element of the E9.
> 
> The E9 improves the sound across the board without adding or subtracting anything. Especially if the E9 is going to be someones first amplifier, this is going to be a significant upgrade regardless of the headphone.
> 
> ...


   
  CoSign.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





syliano said:


> What I have read, and what the main reason was that I did not buy the dt880, is that they are sibilant and really bright, brighter then the k701. And yes I would reccomend the e7+e9 for the k701.


 

 I find the K701 brighter and more sibilant than the DT880.


----------



## Lan647

What disturbs me most about the k701 is the lack of power in vocals.


----------



## Syliano

nvm


----------



## Syliano

Seriously? Which one do you have and when did you buy it?
  Hows the grip of the headphone on your head btw, is it tighter then the k701?

  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I find the K701 brighter and more sibilant than the DT880.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Grip? They were both quite comfortable. o_O
  All I know is that the K701 was more ear fatiguing to me than the DT880. I had the 32ohm version. Not that it matters as all 3 DT880s are within a miniscule percentage in SQ difference. I know because I know friends with a combination of different versions which say they sound pretty much exactly the same, including the 32ohm.
   
  I didn't like the K701 sound. It just irked me for music. It was a blessing for gaming though.
   
  Coming from the DT990 (which we all know has RAZOR sharp treble that many can't take), I can say I found it less grating than the K701.
   
  I honestly feel the K701 needs to have a pretty warm amp to pair with them for their own sake.


----------



## hudamanium

So I've been using the E7+E9 for about 2-3 months now and I can honestly say that the quality of the manufacturing is pretty nice. Everything feels solid and well made (except for the E7 buttons in my opinion, these seem kinda cheap). 

The only problem I have is that there is a scratching sound when adjusting volume in the right channel. What I've noticed is that it happens when you first begin using it (like when I turn it on for the day), but after a while of use it goes away. I think this has been addressed before in this thread. I don't know much about these problems, but from what I've read its normal and even the most expensive amps can have this issue. 

In addressing the headphone jack issue. Personally I have yet to have any problems with the E9 or E7. However, from what I understand headphone jack failure rates are pretty high on many electronics. I used to work in cell phone retail and I saw these problems a lot. When doing research on Zunes and iPods, headphone jack failure are also one of the top manufacturer defects. 

Unless you abuse your headphone jack, headphone jack problems generally manifest themselves within a month. If its so, just send it back. 

Thats just my take on it. I don't have statistics to say how high or low the Fiio failure rate is, but I do know that this is a common problem among electronics.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, I DON'T like the 3.5mm headphone jack on the E9. I initially had a problem (which for some reason went away), but it's not very forgiving on whatever connects to it. It's a mission to plug stuff into it, and I don't feel good about constantly connecting and disconnecting stuff into it. The 6.3mm jack however is super easy and stable. I feel good about just plugging my stuff into that jack.


----------



## Riku540

^ That's what she said.
   
  My 3.5 mm jack is fine. No problems.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> ^ That's what she said.
> 
> My 3.5 mm jack is fine. No problems.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> ^ That's what she said.
> 
> My 3.5 mm jack is fine. No problems.


 


  Damn you...just...damn you. XD
   
  Mine is fine too. It's just that it's pretty heavy duty in that it requires a bit more force to plug stuff into it than regular 3.5mm jacks. She's a bit tight....


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Damn you...just...damn you. XD
> 
> Mine is fine too. It's just that it's pretty heavy duty in that it requires a bit more force to plug stuff into it than regular 3.5mm jacks. She's a bit tight....


----------



## estreeter

While there is no single deal breaker anywhere in this thread, the cumulative impression is that Fiio dropped the ball in small but significant areas.  I still think its worth taking a little longer and getting the M-Stage - just my opinion. Perfect world, I would get both and compare them, but sadly the streets arent paved with gold


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I for one wouldn't pay more than double the price of the E9 just because the 3.5mm jack is a bit of a pain to plug into, and because there is some noise when adjusting volume. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Croozer

Quote:


mad lust envy said:


> I for one wouldn't pay more than double the price of the E9 just because the 3.5mm jack is a bit of a pain to plug into, and because there is some noise when adjusting volume. That's ridiculous.


   
  LOL, ya can't please everybody all of the time.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I for one wouldn't pay more than double the price of the E9 just because the 3.5mm jack is a bit of a pain to plug into, and because there is some noise when adjusting volume. That's ridiculous.


 

 I disagree - read the entire thread and you will find more than one instance where Fiio's quality control has forced a new owner to send his amp back. For those with an amp that is working perfectly, none of the above will seem like a valid reason to stop someone buying the E9 - its reminiscent of the debate which raged over early releases of the iPod, particularly the Nano, where one or two people would get a 'Monday morning special' and other posters would protest loudly that these poor fools must have cloth ears.
   
  When you say 'double the price of the E9', both are bargain basement amps - the key is to still be able to enjoy your purchase long after the price has been forgotten. We take a risk with any product, and you dont have to go far to find a review of big buck kit where the reviewer had to send his sample back for repair, but I believe that you need to get a few things right with a headphone amp, and *the socket for plugging your headphones in* is definitely one of them .......


----------



## Riku540

In all fairness, sending a product back is disappointing and inconvenient, but long term it's still very worth the while.
   
  Sure there are a few that got overlooked and are defective, but the ones that work perfectly fine, _*are perfectly fine*_.
   
  It's not so much the fault of the product as it is quality inspection and control. FiiO is still an up and coming brand and their communication and service is outstanding. I'm sure they're learning as they push more and more advanced products out over the years and will be quite reputable one day.
   
  A lot of reputable companies didn't start out that way, they had to fall a few times before getting to where they are.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> A lot of reputable companies didn't start out that way, they had to fall a few times before getting to where they are.


 
   
  Agreed - do a Google search on 'Dell Hell', 'Dont buy HP' etc. I was merely pointing out that, for me personally, the E9 seems to have been let down by said quality control - I'm sure Fiio are shipping thousands of them at the price they are charging, but life is too short to be shuffling gear back and forward to the manufacturer for repair.


----------



## Syliano

Both of my e9 sockets are perfectly fine. The only issue that occured was the noise when raising or lowering the volume, that disappeared after a while though, don't ask me how that happened. I have a bigger isue with  how hard it is to see where the volume button is at, but that isn't a dealbreaker for me, neither is the noise when raising or lowering the volume.


----------



## abhisheknath

Has anyone paired the e7/e9 combo with dt880 pros 250ohm? What do you think of the combination?


----------



## hudamanium

abhisheknath said:


> Has anyone paired the e7/e9 combo with dt880 pros 250ohm? What do you think of the combination?




Yep. The DT880s 250 ohms are the headphones that I use the most cause they're so comfy and nice. 

The E7/E9 doesn't take anything away or add anything as far as I can tell. So if you like the sound of your headphones, it will just make it sound better. If you don't like the sound, don't expect it to suddenly change your opinion about the headphones.


----------



## JamesFiiO

I know we are far away from a real good company in quality.  especially compare with some like Apple, Dell, HP and lots of other! but we will help anyone who have problem in our products. and improve our 
   
design and quality control!
   
Also please buy our products from local seller! in case you are not so lucky and need to send back the defective unit to get replacemen. 
   
Anyway, so far all is individual case, and sometimes we found people send back the good unit. in fact, you all know we are making affortable products, so the high defective rate will cause huge 
   
problem to us, that means we have to recall lots of unit from all over the world, I guess you can image that it means we need to pay more money than the value of our products!


----------



## JamesFiiO

BTW, I belive we maybe the biggest manufacturer in headphone amplifier. of course I means in quantity. so, good thing is we can purchase all our component from some big supplier , in fact, it help us 
   
buy the quality components. and we keep manufacture some model more than 3 years, for example, we still mass produce E3 to the market which is release in 2007! it means that you can buy a mature
   
products , both in design and production, and QC.  and usually mass production is more easy to control the quality.


----------



## Lan647

I hope i will get a non-defective unit when I order, will order at pjbox.uk as there is no retailer where I live...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> that means we have to recall lots of unit from all over the world, I guess you can image that it means we need to pay more money than the value of our products!


 

 Thanks for your response, feiao, and I absolutely agree that it makes no sense to sell a product with a low margin and a high defect rate, as the cost of remedying any defects will outstrip the profit made from being able to sell a large number of products. That said, I suspect that we both know that there are amp makers who seem happy to let their customers deal with the 'idiosyncrasies' of their products - its almost a badge of honour among some on Head-Fi to be able to dismantle a new amp, fix the faults themselves and then post photos of the internals that needed to be rejigged.
   
  I hope that any subsequent revisions to the E9 will address the small-but-significant issues raised in this thread, particularly the problem where volume adjustments are accompanied by unwelcome noise. The headphone community has needed an affordable fullsize amp for a very long time, and I applaud your efforts in bringing the E9 to market at such a low price.


----------



## JamesFiiO

So far we only received three defective E9, and the total report about the defect unit is not more than 20pcs, I guess the chance to buy a defective unit is like won the first prize.


----------



## Syliano

No disrespect or anything as I said my e9 is perfectly fine and I love em with my k701, but the low amount of send backs could be because sending the amp back to china costs almost half of what the amp does, atleast were I live it does. I don´t think it would be MUCH higher, but I think it would be higher.


----------



## Riku540

... Except returns aren't all going to China. I had to send back my E7/E9 when the bundle first came out and it went to Micca where I bought it from which actually isn't too far from where I live in VA. They covered the return shipping and gave me free expedited shipping on the replacement; I was back up and running within 2 days.
   
  It cost me nothing.


----------



## Jack C

Hey,
   
  I can't divulge exact numbers, but the return rate for the E9 for us has been extremely low, and that includes those that are returned because the customer just changed their mind. Beyond our 30 day return/exchange period, we have our extended exchange program, which allows a customer to send a defective product to us during the warranty period instead of having to send it to FiiO for service/repair.  These policies are in place to make it easy and convenient for customers to get service/support for their FiiO products. 
   
  Jack


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





syliano said:


> No disrespect or anything as I said my e9 is perfectly fine and I love em with my k701, but the low amount of send backs could be because sending the amp back to china costs almost half of what the amp does, atleast were I live it does. I don´t think it would be MUCH higher, but I think it would be higher.


 


We are a little different with other, because we have so many salea agent all over the world. so it is not a big problem to send the defective unit to local seller. and we also need to caculate the defective rate  from the 
   
feedback of our sales agent. and all the defective unit finally will back to our office. 
   
As a business secret, I can not tell you how many amp we sold, but I guess you can visit Head Gear or take a look at the right column of current website, you will find that how people own our amp. and don't forget that 
   
E1, E3, E5 is mainly sold to non-audiophile . and you may notice that many other chinese brand sell headphone amplfier dierectly and ship from china, at the other hand, we sell to our sales agent and they help us sell to 
   
end user and ship from local.


----------



## jronan2

I had a defective e7 I bought from Micca about a month ago, just got it back today fixed. Just wanted to thank the guys over at Micca,  I consider the company a reliable place to buy Fiio products. I will most certainly buy from the Micca store for the e11 or e17 if i choose to purchase. Keep up the reliable and trustworthy reputation you have now built and customers here at head fi and across the US will look no further than Micca. Thank you guys.


----------



## jtaylor991

would this E7/E9 combo be good for my Tannoy Reveal 501a's? I don't need the amp part since they are active, but would the amp mess up the built in one? Would this be good just for the DAC? I am currently outputting from my 3.5mm jack on my mobo with lossless music. It does distort when I crank it, but I think my desk items contribute and I am using only a couple light phonebooks as "bases." Would a DAC help, acoustic pads (http://www.amazon.com/Auralex-MOPAD-Monitor-Isolation-Charcoal/dp/B0002D0B4K/ref=pd_bxgy_MI_text_b), or both help?


----------



## jtaylor991

would this E7/E9 combo be good for my Tannoy Reveal 501a's? I don't need the amp part since they are active, but would the amp mess up the built in one? Would this be good just for the DAC? I am currently outputting from my 3.5mm jack on my mobo with lossless music. It does distort when I crank it, but I think my desk items contribute and I am using only a couple light phonebooks as "bases." Would a DAC help, acoustic pads (http://www.amazon.com/Auralex-MOPAD-Monitor-Isolation-Charcoal/dp/B0002D0B4K/ref=pd_bxgy_MI_text_b), or both help?
   
  if this is a double post, sorry! it failed the first time


----------



## citrus

Anyone have any idea how well the E7/E9 combo will drive a pair of ATH M50s? 
   
  Thanks


----------



## Riku540

Considering the E7/E9 drives much more expensive headphones very well, the M50's are no exception.


----------



## Jmarsh667

I guess some people are finally realizing the power of the TI TPA6120A2 Amplifier chip!  Its funny I was reading some posts on here that a lot of people thought that it didn't have enough power to handle higher end headphones.  That TI tpa6120a2 has it in spades with plenty of power to spare!  Anyone that has every heard one can attest to that.


----------



## jronan2

Quote: 





citrus said:


> Anyone have any idea how well the E7/E9 combo will drive a pair of ATH M50s?
> 
> Thanks


 


  The e7 pairs with the m50's very well. I use it on my breaks at work with an ipod touch and the bass boost and some eq settings on my ipod really make the m50's throb. The e9 with the m50's is complete overkill and a waste of monmey if your not going to upgrade. $120 headphones to run off a $200 amp/dac is pretty foolish. The e9 properly drives my dt 990/600 to give you an idea of the e9's power. If you do decide to upgrade the fiio combo is a great investment IMO.


----------



## boredpig

Does anyone have the problem of audio randomly stopping in foobar and other programs that require audio? I'm currently using the Fiio E7/E9 combo.


----------



## Riku540

You mean a few second pause? Do you have an external hard drive connected? Even if the music isn't on the external, if something causes an external drive to come out of idle the spin-up can cause the audio along with other things on your computer to stop for a few seconds.


----------



## boredpig

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> You mean a few second pause? Do you have an external hard drive connected? Even if the music isn't on the external, if something causes an external drive to come out of idle the spin-up can cause the audio along with other things on your computer to stop for a few seconds.


 
  Nope, i'm using it directly through USB which is connected to my laptop. The music just sort of just jams there. And for example if i'm playing a game, halfway thorough the audio just stops.


----------



## Riku540

Does wiggling the E7 make the audio come in and out? I'm afraid you'll have to be a bit more descriptive.


----------



## boredpig

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Does wiggling the E7 make the audio come in and out? I'm afraid you'll have to be a bit more descriptive.


 

 Wiggling the E7 does not make a difference, audio comes thorough clearly. For example:When i'm playing a song via Foobar, the song would suddenly stop, but it is not due to a faulty connection of the USB cable of the E7. However if i select another song audio would come through again(Has nothing to do with the integrity of my songs all of them are perfectly fine). And if i'm watching a video, audio would just suddenly just stop but the video continues without a problem. Then if i escape from the video, and select it again the audio is fine. I hope you can get a rough idea of what's happening


----------



## Riku540

Try to figure out where the problem starts.
   
  - Does this happen when you output to speakers or other sound devices, especially USB?
   
  - Does it happen when you try different USB cables?
   
  - What about the E7 without the E9?
   
  - The E9 without the E7?
   
  - Try using this setup on a different computer altogether, like a laptop.
   
  Find out where the disconnect is and identify the problem in the audio chain.


----------



## Fantasysage

How do you think this would be with Grado 325is?


----------



## ukkisavosta

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> would this E7/E9 combo be good for my Tannoy Reveal 501a's? I don't need the amp part since they are active, but would the amp mess up the built in one? Would this be good just for the DAC?


 


  Yes, you can use the E7/E9 as a high-quality DAC/preamp to drive a pair of active speakers. I use the combo to drive a pair of Alesis active monitors in addition to headphones. You need to connect the active speakers to the 3.5mm PRE_OUT jack behind the E9 and set the active speakers' own volume pots to max level.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





fantasysage said:


> How do you think this would be with Grado 325is?


 


  If you find the Grado 325is treble to abuse your ear drums, the Fiio E9 won't do a damn thing to alleviate that. It's gonna give you a pretty faithful representation of what the Grado's innate sound is like. No hiding any personal issues you may have with them.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> If you find the Grado 325is treble to abuse your ear drums, the Fiio E9 won't do a damn thing to alleviate that. It's gonna give you a pretty faithful representation of what the Grado's innate sound is like. No hiding any personal issues you may have with them.


 

 Finally, something we agree on 
   
  MLE is right - get another pair of phones if you cant handle the SR325is - you have selected the most aggressive pair of headphones I have ever owned/heard. Some can deal with it, some cant.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I wonder which is more polarizing, the DT990 or Grados 325is? I'd like to try the Grados at some point.


----------



## jmartindale55

I really like the E9 and I use it every day - it's a great product.  However, the ergonomics of the E9 design are really poor.
   
  First, the volume control knob is way too large in diameter for the size of the enclosure and its proximity to the headphone jacks.   (The two headphone jacks are too close to the volume knob.)  The end result is...it is unusually difficult to adjust the volume of the E9 without your fingers hitting the top of the headphone plug on either side of the volume control.  The width and height of the E9 enclosure either needs to made larger or the volume knob needs to be considerably smaller in diameter.
   
  The lack of a legible marker on the volume knob is another flaw that has already been discussed but it is really an issue in everyday use or when you are trying to compare levels with multiple headphones or when you want to return the volume to a favorite spot.
   
  Finally, the tiny rubber bumps on the bottom of the enclosure are too small so the E9 sits too low on a surface - practically against it.  I had to purchase thicker stick-on black rubber feet from Radio Shack to elevate the E9 enough where I at least had a chance to adjust the volume knob; if my fingers weren't hitting the headset plug as I try to adjust the volume they were hitting the surface the E9 was sitting on so I can't grip around the knob.  Again, the ergonomics are really flawed.  (And trust me - I don't have big hands or fat fingers.)
   
  I really love the performance of the E9, so don't get me wrong - it is a wonderful value:  it's absolutely neutral and it drives practically anything.  And, I really appreciate Fiio as a company and what they are trying to do.  The E9 ergonomics, however, are really unusually poor and these issues need to be addressed by Fiio.


----------



## hellomoto170

I'm going to be really lazy here and not read through the 48 pages of this thread to see if this question has already been answered! 
  I want to get the AKG K701's and this e7 and e9 combo.
  Basically, I have a Dell XPS PC, I am not sure what sound card it says but when I go into device manager it says realtek high defnition audio or something along those lines... I do not remember upgrading the sound card when purchasing my PC so assume dell have given me a basic sound card?
   
  Therefore, will I need the e7 and the e9? Or will the e9 be good on it's own? Cheers.


----------



## Markon101

Quote: 





hellomoto170 said:


> I'm going to be really lazy here and not read through the 48 pages of this thread to see if this question has already been answered!
> I want to get the AKG K701's and this e7 and e9 combo.
> Basically, I have a Dell XPS PC, I am not sure what sound card it says but when I go into device manager it says realtek high defnition audio or something along those lines... I do not remember upgrading the sound card when purchasing my PC so assume dell have given me a basic sound card?
> 
> Therefore, will I need the e7 and the e9? Or will the e9 be good on it's own? Cheers.


 

  
  You will need to go with the e7 and e9 for the best quality. The built in motherboard Codec is noisy and imprecise, but the DAC in the e7 is great.


----------



## hellomoto170

> You will need to go with the e7 and e9 for the best quality. The built in motherboard Codec is noisy and imprecise, but the DAC in the e7 is great.


 

  
  I see. Thanks I think I'll do that then I've found them both for around 120 on amazon, I only have £100 roughly to spend on an amp as I want to get the K701's too which are on sale at iheadphones.co.uk (by the way has anyone used that website, is it trustable etc, genuine not fake etc etc) at £219.99


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I wonder which is more polarizing, the DT990 or Grados 325is? I'd like to try the Grados at some point.


 


   
 [size=medium]Well I ****ing love them to death. They are exactly the sound that I like. Extremely aggressive on the high end. Listining to a little pearl jam right now, it is amazing. That said, I ended up getting a Little Dot 1+ with 408a's. Can't wait to get it and test it out.​[/size]


----------



## hellomoto170

I hope this thread is still alive and that somebody could help me out.
   
  I want to get the Ultrasone 2500 PRO's, but can only afford a £100 AMP so reckon I'll go for the e7 and e9 combo.
  Would this be enough to power the 2500's? Has anyone tried this?
   
  Or shall I play it safe and get the HFI 2200's instead? Ideally I want the 2500's but not if they won't sound good...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





hellomoto170 said:


> I hope this thread is still alive and that somebody could help me out.
> 
> I want to get the Ultrasone 2500 PRO's, but can only afford a £100 AMP so reckon I'll go for the e7 and e9 combo.
> Would this be enough to power the 2500's? Has anyone tried this?
> ...


 

 The 'Official E9 Thread' was just a few spots down from the top of the first page. <__<
   
  I have no doubt in my mind the E9 will power the Ultrasones with plenty of power. Some very happy E9 Ultrasone owners recently.


----------



## hellomoto170

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> The 'Official E9 Thread' was just a few spots down from the top of the first page. <__<
> 
> I have no doubt in my mind the E9 will power the Ultrasones with plenty of power. Some very happy E9 Ultrasone owners recently.


 
  Oh was it? sorry lol I'm still finding my way around this forum! I'll look for it now by searching official e9 thread


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





hellomoto170 said:


> I hope this thread is still alive and that somebody could help me out.
> 
> I want to get the Ultrasone 2500 PRO's, but can only afford a £100 AMP so reckon I'll go for the e7 and e9 combo.
> Would this be enough to power the 2500's? Has anyone tried this?
> ...


 

 given the amount of power it has i cant imagine there is anything it cant drive


----------



## emsmith2323

I'm going to get the akg k702's and an e9, but I'm not sure if I should get an e7.  I might try and hold out for the e17 and just use my iphone 4 with an L3 LOD into the e9's line in.  Does anyone have any experience with this type of setup (using iphone4 LOD to e9)?  Any other thoughts are also welcome.


----------



## Lan647

You should probably buy the E7, it has bass boost (and k701 needs that)


----------



## Croozer

Bass boost
  EQ
  Whats the difference?


----------



## Lan647

Bass boost adds bass, EQ changes the overall sound, takes away treble and exchanges it for more warmth and punch for example..


----------



## 1-anh

I was wondering if anyone knew if this setup will work. I would like to avoid purchasing a sound card if possible, my plan is to run usb from my pc to the E7/E9 combo and run 3.5mm/RCA from the E9's pre-out to my receivers zone 2 powering my bookshelf speakers, while also allowing me to adjust the volume through the E9. Would I also be able to use the subwoofer out from the onboard sound card, or would this be a bad idea?
   
  If this setup doesn't work, would it be better to just purchase a sound card?
   
  FYI, I don't have the bookshelf speakers or the E7/E9 but I plan on purchasing them soon.


----------



## Croozer

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> Bass boost adds bass, EQ changes the overall sound, takes away treble and exchanges it for more warmth and punch for example..


 


  I'm talking about a multi-band EQ, you can add or subtract through the whole spectrum.


----------



## kite7

Quote:  





> Would I also be able to use the subwoofer out from the onboard sound card


 
  You can only use one source at a time on Windows. You cannot use both a USB DAC and the onboard sound card simultaneously.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





croozer said:


> I'm talking about a multi-band EQ, you can add or subtract through the whole spectrum.


 

 I know, I just wrote an example


----------



## Markon101

I just got one of the E9's to power my AKG-K240 Studio headphones. All I can say is "HOLY EARGASM!"


----------



## Lan647

Nice to hear that


----------



## mackat

<p>Will the E9 make my k702's sound better with adele? I have a PA2v2. More punch, not as much treble? It sounds fine on pretty much everything else!
  <p><br>
  <p><br>
  <p>MacKat


----------



## MrScary

Anyone replaced the Opamps in the E9 with some other Opamps? I dont like the sound of the 2134's at all and have rolled many of an opamp. I think I will drop some 1611's in there after I listen and see how it sounds.


----------



## JudgeDreadLocks

Do I need to have the E7 for DAC or is the E9 a DAC itself? Also, is there really a huge difference between the sound of the E9 with/without the E7?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The E7 is the DAC/AMP. The E9 needs the E7 or another DAC. The E7 just happens to be able to dock with it.

The biggest improvement for your headphones (as long as they aren't hard to drive) is the E7. The E9 should be secondary, as it only amplifies.

In my own experiences, I personally found that the E7 sounds 95% as good as the E9 when powering my D7000 (played on a Sansa Fuze V2). The E9 had more controlled but less present bass, and slightly more forward mids. To the untrained non-audiophile ears, I'd bet people wouldn't even tell the difference.

People consistently say that the D7000 deserves a powerful amp, but I find that I enjoy them almost as much out of the E7 as I do out of my E9.

Whether its because of using a DAP as a source or because the E9 doesn't do anything for the D7000, I dunno, but it just shows me that the D7000 doesn't magically transform due to amping. We'll see exactly how much they change out of a beast amp like a Lyr and a better source.

Of course, the E9 is a LOT better for harder to drive headphones, but as far as the D7000 goes, I'm super happy with the E7's amp.


----------



## juman231

Mad Lust Envy, I'd love to hear what you'd have to say about the Lyr compared to the E9. Especially on driving the D7000. Genuinely curious, since many people say D7000 is the upgraded version of ATH-M50/


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I too think the D7000 is like a better M50. When it comes to driving them, I'm of the types that say the D7000 doesn't need much, as I see very little improvement going from the E7's amp to the E9, at least when fed through my Sansa Fuze via LOD. Hell, the D7000 sounds freaking great even unamped. Noticeably so vs the M50 in all ways. I'm not holding my breath on the Lyr making the D7000 sound noticeably better than the E9. My desktop is coming soon and I will A/B them again through the E7's DAC. I will also do the A/B again once I get a much more potent DAC than the E7, which I believe will be more revealing on what amping does to the D7000. Only time will tell.


----------



## juman231

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I too think the D7000 is like a better M50. When it comes to driving them, I'm of the types that say the D7000 doesn't need much, as I see very little improvement going from the E7's amp to the E9, at least when fed through my Sansa Fuze via LOD. Hell, the D7000 sounds freaking great even unamped. Noticeably so vs the M50 in all ways. I'm not holding my breath on the Lyr making the D7000 sound noticeably better than the E9. My desktop is coming soon and I will A/B them again through the E7's DAC. I will also do the A/B again once I get a much more potent DAC than the E7, which I believe will be more revealing on what amping does to the D7000. Only time will tell.


 


  Accidentally saw your post on L7/L9 thread. Please compare the e9 and lyr with the D7000 and help me from suffocating from curiosity~!


----------



## WaveRider69

Great thread and review!  Just got the E9 and love it.  FANTASTIC clarity and power!!!


----------



## genclaymore

You guys making me wish I could speed up my money saving. Getting there tho, I feel by the time I have a full head of grey I''d Have enough.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

juman231 said:


> Accidentally saw your post on L7/L9 thread. Please compare the e9 and lyr with the D7000 and help me from suffocating from curiosity~!




The D7000 sounds a bit thicker and meaty with the Lyr. Bass isn't as BOOMY on the Lyr as on the E9, but more controlled and has more impact. The E9 has more treble energy. The Lyr sounds more polite than the E9. While the E9 sounds more musical, its more involved in mids and treble.

The E9 has a more enjoyable midrange for me. They are more present on the E9. They sound a little too polite on the Lyr in comparison.

Its a damn toss up.

The Lyr is warmer and more balanced. Bass hits harder.

E9 has sweet, sweet mids.

Lyr's treble is less energetic, but more preferrable to me. Plenty of sparkle, but won't get as sibilant as the E9 on some recordings.

If I only had the D7000 and not thinking of a super hard to drive headphone for the future, I would remain content with just the E9 for the D7000, though the Lyr is slightly better as a whole for them. Certainly a toss up, and the $130 E9 competes VERY well with the $450 Lyr from what I experienced.


----------



## juman231

Thanks!


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> You should probably buy the E7, it has bass boost (and k701 needs that)


 


  I disagree, you are not going to enjoy the K701 out of the E7, and you need to use the E7's amp if you want to use its bass boost. If you put the K701 through the E9 you cannot use the E7's bass boost.


----------



## imackler

For all of you have the E9, E7 and and Ipod Classic, do you prefer line out of the ipod into the E9 or through your computer to the E7 to E9? Thanks!


----------



## MickeyVee

Just got my E9 in tonight.  First thing I have to say is wow, this thing is much bigger than I anticipated.. even after seeing dozens of pictures.  Out of the box, works flawlessly and looks great on my desk.  I must have a newer unit as mine has the white line on the volume knob.  
  First impressions.. it definitely has the power to drive my Senn HD600's quite nicely.  It's more open, dynamic, airy and the sound seems effortless (if that makes sense) relative to the E7 or uDac2 alone.  Out of the box the sound is a little harsh & bass shy so I'll let it run continuously to quickly get it up to 100-150 hours and the post some more impressions.
  So far, so good.


----------



## Bazirker

I've got an E7 which I use as a USB DAC with M50's. Will adding an E9 to the mix improve my sound much, or is the E7 alone sufficient? The E7 is my only legitimate amp (well...compared to my E3 and E5, I'm a sucker for cheap stuff), so I have nothing else really to compare against.


----------



## juman231

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> I've got an E7 which I use as a USB DAC with M50's. Will adding an E9 to the mix improve my sound much, or is the E7 alone sufficient? The E7 is my only legitimate amp (well...compared to my E3 and E5, I'm a sucker for cheap stuff), so I have nothing else really to compare against.


 


  I got a question for you. Does the e7 improve the M50 much? have you tried using it only as an amp with a DAP?


----------



## Bazirker

juman231 said:


> I got a question for you. Does the e7 improve the M50 much? have you tried using it only as an amp with a DAP?




Yup. Not a ton, but yes; there's more bass, slightly improved clarity and soundstage.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The E9 is overkill for the M50. Probably a 2% performance gain over the E7, IF that. The M50 just doesn't need much.


----------



## Mochan

mickeyvee said:


> Just got my E9 in tonight.  First thing I have to say is wow, this thing is much bigger than I anticipated.. even after seeing dozens of pictures.  Out of the box, works flawlessly and looks great on my desk.  I must have a newer unit as mine has the white line on the volume knob.
> First impressions.. it definitely has the power to drive my Senn HD600's quite nicely.  It's more open, dynamic, airy and the sound seems effortless (if that makes sense) relative to the E7 or uDac2 alone.  Out of the box the sound is a little harsh & bass shy so I'll let it run continuously to quickly get it up to 100-150 hours and the post some more impressions.
> So far, so good.




The E9 definitely sounds "effortless" that's what I love about them. Thats the "liquidity" that I keep raving about. I still can't believe such a cheap amp sounds this good. I have an amp twice expensive that doesn't sound half as liquid and effortless as the E9. 

I don't know if burn in will help that harsh sound, I got mine 2nd hand so it was already burned in. I didn't find it harsh but the E9 does have a sort of edge to it, which is probably the same thing you are referring to. Its not an ultra-smooth amp like some others I've tried. Bass is definitely not added on; e9 doesn't add much to the low end if any. 

As for the m50, I really don't think it matches well with the e7. Horrible match actually. Mp5 matches better with something like a mini3 or a brighter-sounding amp. I would only math it with the e7 if I wanted to add more bass to the m50 (sometimes I feel like it hehe) then I turn on the bass boost.


----------



## Mochan

imackler said:


> For all of you have the E9, E7 and and Ipod Classic, do you prefer line out of the ipod into the E9 or through your computer to the E7 to E9? Thanks!




E7 no doubt. The e7's dac is very good. Far, far better than any ipod's dac. I prefer the e7's dac to quite a lot of other Dacs vie tried including the burson dac inside the Mp5 and the uDac, the Gamma Lite, the D2 and even the D10.


----------



## Bazirker

Thanks for the comments concerning the M50, I copied a couple comments to this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/547993/ath-m50-amp-suggestions


----------



## jronan2

I think the M50's match very well with the e7, although i must say I haven't tried too many headphones with strictly the e7 or the M50's with other amps. I still use The M50's are work with the e7 and it does the job. It might not be the greatest set up but it will be a great combo for someone that comes into this hobby to get their feet wet, and not spend crazy money.....yet...key word yet..


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I like the M50 out of the E7. The slight boost in warmth helped to subdue the metallic treble it has. Although the Lyr is overkill for the M50, the smoothness helped it out more than anything. For me, I'll be using my E9 with warmer headphones, and Lyr with brighter ones (or just sharp treble).

The M50 honestly doesn't need more than the E7 for me. They just run so well with so little amping.


----------



## MickeyVee

I've been running the E7/E9 continuously for the past two days and now have nearly 50 hours on it.  I have to say that the harshness has smoothed out.  The dynamics are there but I was hoping the extra juice would punch the bottom end of the Senn HD600's a little. Love the effortless, open, and airy sound.
   
  I've been a little spoiled with the E7 driving the Senn HD25-1 II's. Punchy, dynamic, detailed and fun.  What I'm probably looking for is a cross between the two cans.  Add the punch of the HD25's to the HD600 airyness and better sound stage, warm it up just a touch and I think I'd have the perfect setup for me.
   
  Been spending way too much time reading here.. I think that somewhere in my future is a pair of HD650's, a better DAC (maybe the Matrix Mini-i) and the Woo WA6.. just dreaming for now as I am enjoying the current setup.  I'm really liking the E7 & E9, especially the bang for the buck! (think I'll retire the uDac2)


----------



## MickeyVee

Quote: 





imackler said:


> For all of you have the E9, E7 and and Ipod Classic, do you prefer line out of the ipod into the E9 or through your computer to the E7 to E9? Thanks!


 


  Definitely through the computer.. that way you take advantage of the E7 DAC.  For me, the difference is night and day. Tried the iPod U2 (4th Gen) LOD into the E7 and it's not nearly as satisfying (reduced soundstage, dynamics, also seems congested) compared to usiing my Mac as the source. This also may be headphone dependant.. my tests were with the Sennheiser HD25's.


----------



## tdockweiler

I got the E9 and a new (third pair!) K702 a few days ago. This is the first time I was actually kind of impressed with the K702 now. There's a lot more synergy with the K702 and E9 compared to my Asgard.
  Because of this the K702 is better than I previously thought for gaming. Basically like a night and day difference. The E9 seems to improve the mids of the K702. I don't know if the E9 makes them more forward or if my Asgard made them sound recessed. I guess it doesn't matter. It could be variations between pairs.
   
  Does anyone feel that the E9 adds extra bass to the HD-650? I 100% don't want this, unless it's very minor increases. I think perhaps one reason I didn't like my HD-650 as much as I could have is that maybe my Asgard added too much bass. 90% of the people out there might not have issues with this and prefer it. The HD-650 has enough bass enough as it is, so I don't want anything extra.
   
  I checked around and did searches without much luck. Has anyone compared the sound of the K702 on the E9 between the 1/8" jack and the 1/4" jack? I found this quote from Headfonia to be interesting:
   
   
   Quote from Headfonia:

  


> Between the 1/8″ and the 1/4″ output jacks, there is a slight sound difference that’s probably caused by the 33 Ohms resistor. I feel that the 1/4″ jack, without the resistor, give a more open and clearer sound, and it’s the one I use the most. However,  if you feel that there is too much treble presence on the recording, using the 1/8″ jack is prefferable as it sounds less bright and generally warmer.


 
  When I first plugged in the K702 to the smaller jack I definitely noticed a difference in sound. Definitely a tad less bright to me for sure and I think Mike was spot on. I kind of like the K702 out of the smaller jack for music. I imagine the differences are very minor.
   
  Anyway, I'm thinking of trying the HD-650 again. Maybe I'll like them more with the E9 than the Asgard (which is still a great amp). I just want something that does not change them too much, especially by not increasing the bass. I love how neutral my HD-600 sounds, but I miss many things about the HD-650. I find the sound of the HD-650 more clear and revealing and better for female vocals. I do prefer the soundstage of the HD-600 though.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Tdock, if the Asgard has the same kind of balance as the Lyr, I can tell you with absolutely certainty that I believe the Schiit stuff is just a little recessed in the mids compared to the E9. I'm still trying to see if its the E9 that has some slight push in the mids, or if the Lyr lays it back.

All I know is that the D7000 sounds amazing through the E9, so much that I prefer it over the Lyr with every source I use. The D7000 is said to have a slight dip in mids. Out of the E9, I dare people to say that. The mids are quite intimate and up close, especially female vocals.

As far as bass, I think the E9's bass isn't altered in any way. If anything, the mids and highs have a slight push, while the bass is left neutral. It goes as low as the Lyr, but the punch isn't as prominent as on the Lyr. We are talking about like a less than 5% difference in bass punch.

Tdock, your assumptions are correct. The 3.5mm adds just a very slight twinge of warmth, which helps out the K701 and DT990. I stress slight. The mids on the K701 are super forward. I also find the mids on the 990s to be great. I guess I have to thank the E9 since it seems mid forward now.


----------



## jronan2

I was just thinking, is it even possible to use the e9 with a different dac other than the e7? I was just looking at the back of my e9 and realized it only has Line Out, not Line In. How would you be able to use another dac with the e9 without Line In?


----------



## jronan2

Forget the above question, realized rca to line out. I wonder if that affects the true potential of the dac using that configuration instead of conventional rca to rca. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> I've been running the E7/E9 continuously for the past two days and now have nearly 50 hours on it.  I have to say that the harshness has smoothed out.  The dynamics are there but I was hoping the extra juice would punch the bottom end of the Senn HD600's a little. Love the effortless, open, and airy sound.
> 
> I've been a little spoiled with the E7 driving the Senn HD25-1 II's. Punchy, dynamic, detailed and fun.  What I'm probably looking for is a cross between the two cans.  Add the punch of the HD25's to the HD600 airyness and better sound stage, warm it up just a touch and I think I'd have the perfect setup for me.
> 
> Been spending way too much time reading here.. I think that somewhere in my future is a pair of HD650's, a better DAC (maybe the Matrix Mini-i) and the Woo WA6.. just dreaming for now as I am enjoying the current setup.  I'm really liking the E7 & E9, especially the bang for the buck! (think I'll retire the uDac2)


 
   
  The HD650 never had that bottom end punch no matter what I paired it up with. It's just not the kind of can that has that sort of sound. HD25 is a very punch Sennheisser, which is pretty rare, and its closed nature gives it an advantage in the low end when you want that kind of sound. 
   
  Incidentally, I also retired my uDAC, it simply couldn't compete with the E7 and the E9. The E7 alone already sounded better to me but with the E9 you get to use the E7's DAC, the E9's amp, and the Line Out function in case you just want to use the E7 DAC with another amp. The E7 E9 combo is what, like $50 more expensive than a uDAC 2? It's really a no-brainer, I mean it is more expensive but it is so much better, less portable though.


----------



## WaveRider69

For you guys that have both and tried them separately, I see a lot of posts in this thread talking about the combo, but how would you describe the sound difference of using the e7/e9 combo vs using the e9 alone? 
   
  I've recently got the E9 and I like it's power and clarity, but something is missing, so I'm wondering how much of a difference adding the e7 would make.
   
  Also can the op-amps be rolled on the E9?
   
  The main cans I'm using right now are AD700's and DT990's.


----------



## Mochan

The Asgard does have recessed mids, and also doesn't have enough juice to really power the K702. The E9 on the other hand I have written a lot of praise for its liquid mids. They definitely make the K702 shine.
   
  As for adding extra bass to the HD650, not at all. All it does is help define the bass of the HD650, but it doesn't add much, if any, at all. The E9 is not a bassy amp. The thing with the Asgard is that it is a rather muddy sounding amp, that's probably why you didn't like it too much with the HD650, which doesn't need any mud on its signature. I liked the Asgard best with bright and sharp headphones like Grado Prestige series stuff, it smoothed over and fixed the problems I had with those cans.
   
  As for the E9's two jacks, they do sound different, slightly.  From my findings the smaller 3.5mm jack has a resistor in place that makes it sound weaker than the larger 6.3mm jack. Also I found the 3.5mm is slightly bassier than the larger jack. It's hard to really compare the two because you need to do some volume matching, as the sound of the smaller jack is a lot weaker. But this is just another nice thing about the E9, the dual headphone jacks with slightly different sigs just adds to its value so much more.
  
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I got the E9 and a new (third pair!) K702 a few days ago. This is the first time I was actually kind of impressed with the K702 now. There's a lot more synergy with the K702 and E9 compared to my Asgard.
> Because of this the K702 is better than I previously thought for gaming. Basically like a night and day difference. The E9 seems to improve the mids of the K702. I don't know if the E9 makes them more forward or if my Asgard made them sound recessed. I guess it doesn't matter. It could be variations between pairs.
> 
> Does anyone feel that the E9 adds extra bass to the HD-650? I 100% don't want this, unless it's very minor increases. I think perhaps one reason I didn't like my HD-650 as much as I could have is that maybe my Asgard added too much bass. 90% of the people out there might not have issues with this and prefer it. The HD-650 has enough bass enough as it is, so I don't want anything extra.
> ...


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





waverider69 said:


> For you guys that have both and tried them separately, I see a lot of posts in this thread talking about the combo, but how would you describe the sound difference of using the e7/e9 combo vs using the e9 alone?
> 
> I've recently got the E9 and I like it's power and clarity, but something is missing, so I'm wondering how much of a difference adding the e7 would make.
> 
> ...


 

  
  That's a loaded question. If you are using E7 with the E9 that means you are using a MAC or PC as source, if you are not using the E7 that means you are using something like an iPod as source or another DAC. In either case you cannot make comparisons at all because the resulting sound changes entirely depending on which DAC or DAP you use. 
   
  What kind of setup are you using? How are you using the E9? What is feeding it sound, and how? Are you using an iPod with LOD? Are you using another DAC? Somehow I doubt the latter is the answer. Without knowing your setup it's hard to say what can be done, it's like John Mayer. "Something's missing and I don't know how to fix it."
  
  As for OPAMP rolling, you probably could if you found parts for it and felt like taking the E9 apart, but to my knowledge it's not a plug and play affair as it is with other amps that are designed for rolling. The amp part of the E9 is likely soldered in. I really don't see much point in doing so especially considering how cheap the E9 is.
   
  Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> Forget the above question, realized rca to line out. I wonder if that affects the true potential of the dac using that configuration instead of conventional rca to rca. Any thoughts?


 

 Your question is a bit confusing but I'll make this clear:
   
  The E9 can work with any DAC that has RCA/Mini output. It has line-in via 3.5 mini, the only drawback is no RCA line in so you cannot use your fancy cables for it. I have an Analysis One Oval cable which I can only use with the E9's line out. 
   
  I have a friend who modded his E9 so that it has RCA line-in. Pretty easy to do if you can solder and have a drill.


----------



## jronan2

Alright I'll tell you my situation. I am going to purchase a Schiit Lyr very soon and probably an HRT Music Streamer II+ for the mean time for my main desktop set up out my iMac. I want to move my fiio set up next to my bed and run it out of my laptop. I really want a set up next to my bed I enjoy music a lot better laying down, maybe I'm just weird. I am 99% sure I will purchase a Schiit dac when they come out with one late summer or so to pair with the Lyr. I want to then move the music streamer over to my nightstand rig (e9) to replace the e7. The e7 i would like to strictly use it with my ipod and at work. Since the MSII+ only has rca connection is that possible with the e9? (since it has no line in)


----------



## Mochan

Nothing weird about that, my FiiO is setup right next to my bed as well, in fact I'm typing this on my bed as we speak listening to Dishwalla out of the E9. 
   
  And again the E9 *DOES* have Line-In.  It's a 3.5mm mini-plug line in. Look at the back of your E9 closely, at the rear right beside the pre-amp out you will see a mini line-in. This will take input from any DAC that has RCA. You just need to buy an RCA to Mini cable (or make one yourself if you don't like the off-the-shelf varieties).
   
  So you're covered, no worries.


----------



## iitadakimas

How's the E9 with the DT880 250ohm?
 I have the E7 and I want to get the Beyer DT880 250ohm.
  Is the E9 enough to power them?


----------



## WaveRider69

Quote: 





mochan said:


> What kind of setup are you using? How are you using the E9? What is feeding it sound, and how? Are you using an iPod with LOD? Are you using another DAC? Somehow I doubt the latter is the answer. Without knowing your setup it's hard to say what can be done, it's like John Mayer. "Something's missing and I don't know how to fix it."


 

 I originally bought it thinking I could use the DAC from my Xonar Essence and the AMP from the E9.  But it doesn't hookup.  Until I get another cable.  But I plan to sell my essence anyway and have everything external.  So I'm running the hd line out from my mobo for now.  The E9 has way more power than my essence which is great, but used by itself of course it goes without saying, it doesn't sound as good.  So I'm thinking about either adding the E7, or trying something else.  If the e7/e9 combo would sound better than my essence I would be stoked.  I'm pretty sure I'm just going to try it anyway but I wanted to see some of you guys thoughts.


----------



## jronan2

No I know it has Mini Line In, using rca to mini cable. Basically my question is centered around using the mini line in: Does this make this particular combo inferior since it not a conventional rca to rca? I mean will you still get the same benefit out of the dac and the e9 compared to say if the E9 basically had Line In rca? I know i'm covered i just don't want to run a decent dac like MSII+ and not get the full potential out of it. I'd rather go another route.


----------



## Mochan

Cables are easy. All you need to hook up the Essence and the E9 is a Mini to Mini. You can get those for a dollar, or make a good one out of Cardas or Mundorf or whatever and some neutrons or other favorite IC. Why are you using the mobo sound card? Essence has RCA output and comes with an RCA to mini adaptor. If your casing has a front or top panel headphone out you can connect the Xonar to this and use that to connect the E9 using the Xonar's HD Out. 

The E7 E9 without a doubt will sound better for harder to drive cans, for lesser cans essence might be better, don't really know as I haven't tested it. But again it's easy to hook up the Essence to the E9.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

jronan2 said:


> No I know it has Mini Line In, using rca to mini cable. Basically my question is centered around using the mini line in: Does this make this particular combo inferior since it not a conventional rca to rca? I mean will you still get the same benefit out of the dac and the e9 compared to say if the E9 basically had Line In rca? I know i'm covered i just don't want to run a decent dac like MSII+ and not get the full potential out of it. I'd rather go another route.




Absolutely not. All the mini is doing is merging the channels before it goes into the E9. Regular RCA input amps merge the channels inside the amp. That's the difference, and doesn't affect SQ FWIR. RCA inputs are more sought out because people love using fancy cables, or don't like having converters.


----------



## jronan2

Alright cool thanks MLE. This isn't necessary right now but just thinking about down the road. Any idea on what cable or just go with a monoprice premium?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I don't believe in cables making a huge diff, so I get all of mine from monoprice.


----------



## jronan2

I feel you on that. But I think I might go with Blue Jeans Cables for the Lyr, supposed to be great quality and cheap compared to other options. For the e9 I think I'll stick to monoprice.


----------



## Mochan

RCA vs. Mini, there's no diff, if there were people would have RCA outputs on their headphones. Though granted, we have balanced instead, but that's another discussion.
   
   
  Cables though, they do make a difference, but it's not a glaringly huge difference, especially with interconnects. Used to be especially skeptical of cables but the cable does make a bit of a difference, usually changes the tone a bit in terms of warmth or roll off at the top end. But after playing around and experimenting I found they do make a diff. 
   
  Again, your main problem here will be that with the Mini line-in you'll be limited to using RCA to Mini cables of which you usually won't find anything fancy. But frankly I'm not about to pay $200 or more for a cable. The most I've gone is $100 and that's enough for me. You can buy some cable from somewhere though, like you can get Cardas cable for like $10 a foot I think and make a cable out of that yourself (or get someone to solder it for you). Should be sufficient for your purposes and its fancy enough.


----------



## jronan2

Never soldered before, I don't think I know anyone that has either. Maybe it's something I should learn to do. Like I said it's not an issue now this will come into play months from now I was just thinking about what I would do when I get a new desktop set up and move the fiio combo. I'll go with a cheap cable or maybe contact Blue Jeans Cable and see if they can make me a cable, or try and find a decent cable for relatively cheap. I'm not going to get a real fancy cable even if they made one for a $200 combo that would be foolish. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## imackler

I just bought the E9. Great price and quick shipment from authorized ebay seller nachy1818. Accepted bid of $110! A couple of questions since this is my first amp: 1)What gain should I listen to the ER4S on and which should I listen to the HD600 on? 2)Can you damage an earphone/headphone by using high gain? Thanks!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Use whatever gets you between 9-12 o clock on the volume pot. If you're using IEMs, use the 3.5mm input.


----------



## Mochan

I usually just use low gain but again depends on your cans, just try to keep the pot at 9-12. 
   
  I run the HD650 using low gain out of the large headphone jack, usually play at about 9. You will probably get similar results with the HD600.
   
  I wouldn't be overly concerned about breaking headphones using strong volume, the only equipment you are likely to break from over volume is a balanced armature IEM going full blare.


----------



## imackler

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## jono454

hello i'd like to request some advice from some fellow members.
   
  I'd just like to know if it's possible to run this type of setting
   
  Cowon S9 --> NuForce 3.5 to 3.5 cable --> Fiio E9 --> AKG K702
   
  I am unsure if it is necessary to have the E7 as I heard it makes a great desktop DAC but if i'm running it through my Cowon, would i need it?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

No. E7 only you use a computer as a source and don't have a good soundcard.


----------



## jono454

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> No. E7 only you use a computer as a source and don't have a good soundcard.


 


 Thanks for the info =)


----------



## WaveRider69

Is the volume pot supposed to make static noise while adjusting?  I just got mine new a couple weeks ago and it does this, very annoying.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It seems pretty much all of us have that issue. A minor annoyance, sure, but not enough to truly irk me, as I'm not adjusting the volume that much.


----------



## WaveRider69

Ok well that's cool then, wasn't sure if I had a faulty unit.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, that's pretty much the only real flaw on the E9. Some people have a problem with the 3.5mm jack, but I certainly don't. Besides, the 3.5 jack sounds inferior to the 6.3mm jack. Warmer, with recessed mids. The larger jack has better dynamics, forward mids, and more aggresiveness.


----------



## jronan2

Quote: 





waverider69 said:


> Is the volume pot supposed to make static noise while adjusting?  I just got mine new a couple weeks ago and it does this, very annoying.


 


  For a $130 amp is that really a big issue?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much the only real flaw on the E9. Some people have a problem with the 3.5mm jack, but I certainly don't. Besides, the 3.5 jack sounds inferior to the 6.3mm jack. Warmer, with recessed mids. The larger jack has better dynamics, forward mids, and more aggresiveness.


 

 OK, so other than the static on volume changes and the faulty 3.5mm jack, this amp is pretty much bang on target ? I admit that $130 wont buy you much anywhere else - anyone who has endured something like a Behringer guitar amp will agree with me on that.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, that's the only two really known issues with the E9, the 3.5mm jack issue is rare though.

Oh BTW, in case people wanted to know... the E9 drives the HE-4 LOUDER than the Lyr! O_O

However, driving loudly isn't the same as driving it well. While I have used it today with no issue on the E9, there is a lack of body, weight, richness and, emotion when directly compared to the Lyr. The Lyr really makes the HE-4 worthwhile. A top quality can that bests the DT880, K701, and even the DT990 for me. My impressions are on the HE-4 thread.

Oh yes, with the E9 it can only drive it this well on the 6.3mm jack on HIGH gain. Low gain or using the 3.5mm jack will give you some pretty pathetic attempt at driving the HE-4 even at Max volume.

The E9 drives it at the point I consider it truly loud at about 1-2 o clock, whereas the Lyr needs to be closer to 3, lol.

So yes, those wanting to know how powerful the E9 is, I'm susprised...


----------



## WaveRider69

It's definitely got Great Power, that's what sold me on the amp. For the money I'm not going to complain because it's a bargain.  I do adjust the volume frequently though while sampling tracks, even if just tidbits up and down while getting my feel into the groove, and the static is very loud which interupts the experience.  I suppose I could just set the volume high and use the mouse wheel to adjust media volume instead.  It's a great little amp, though for me I think it's time to step it up a notch and check out some more amps.


----------



## bala

From the posts on this thread I get the feeling that the E9 performs equally well when paired with an alternate DAC, I've got a E7 and a Fubar 2, the E7 is part of my portable setup and I'm looking for a desktop amp for the Fubar 2. Seems like the E9 may just be the answer!  any suggestions? (Mostly be using Senn HD558/superlux 668B on the desktop)


----------



## Windsor

Hey guys,
   
  Just wondering, have FiiO resolved the E7/E9 connection issue that has occurred the the E7 is docked with the E9 using the connection on the bottom of the E7?


----------



## MickeyVee

I've had my E7/E9 combo for a couple of weeks now and have not experienced any of the problems mentioned.
  - mini plug connection - perfect
  - no noise on the attenuation knob - mine is the new one with the white line
  - no problems docking & undocking the E7 - I use the E7 frequently with my Senn HD25's
   
  The E7/E9 combo is breaking in nicely with my Senn HD600's but I can't help but wonder what the Schitt Lyr would do for me.
  Anyway, so far so good.. no problems at all and am enjoying the setup.


----------



## Jack C

windsor said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering, have FiiO resolved the E7/E9 connection issue that has occurred the the E7 is docked with the E9 using the connection on the bottom of the E7?




From the E9's we sold, there was only a very small number of units that came back to us for repair/exchange of any kind; and of these, no one issue stands out as being in the majority, including dock related issues. Looking back at our log, the sum of all E9 repair/exchanges is less than 2%, which is a very small percentage for consumer electronics.

Jack


----------



## Windsor

Quote:


jack c said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the reply, Jack. 
  I've heard great things about your customer service and I hope you have a great easter weekend. 
  Windsor


----------



## svenski

Recently received the HD650 after having used the HD595s for some years. I really love them and the appear to open up more and more by the hour (less than 30h listened so far) . I am  still looking for a decent amp but current budget is tight. I was thinking of the fiio E9 as I currently got the fiio E7 and it would be a logical upgrade. I must say tough that the fiio E7 alone the HD650 appears to have a narrower sound stage in comparison with two other non dedicated DACs (Native instruments Audio 2 DJ and my old but trusted Terratec Dmx 6Fire). I assume it is due to being underpowered in comparison to the two others (cant find any info but the volume dials need to be lower for identical levels)? Hence I wondered whether in the experience of E9 or E7/E9 combo owners the sound stage is likely to open up a bit more with the E9?


----------



## chirawatf

to MickeyVee and anyone who thinking of upgrading amp from E9.
  I used E7_E9 combo with my grado 325is (connecting to computer via standard USB).  Its synergy is excellent, sparkling high without sibilance, sweet mid and good quality of bass.
  I upgrade sound quality by using Wireworld Starlight 5.2 USB Cable, the sound improoves in every aspect; microdetail, separation, airyness, image, layering.
  I think good USB cable worths the price.  I think you may give up the idea of upgrading amp after changing USB cable first.
   
  Hope this help.


----------



## Mochan

I'm a believer in cable voodoo, but only for the analogue connection. Does cable voodoo really work with digital connections?!  I should get a good quality USB cable and experiment.


----------



## tdockweiler

Surprised nobody replied to this. The soundstage will definitely get larger. I don't think the E7 can drive the HD-650 to 100%. Not saying it won't sound good.
  The E9 is a good match for the HD-650. It's quite neutral though and won't change it's signature much, if at all. It won't add any extra bass, based on my experience.
  The soundstage is fairly large with the HD-650 and E9. The soundstage of the HD-650 on the Asgard is really quite small. My Asgard just seems to make the mids more forward (yet not with the K702?! Darn) and improve the bass. It actually gives me too much extra bass at times for some songs. The HD-650 is more fun to listen to on the Asgard, but I guess I can't give up he larger soundstage I get on the E9. The HD-650 also sounds a bit more clear on the E9. Not sure why.
   
  FYI you can often find the E9 on Amazon for $117. I got mine from Amazon warehouse deals for this price and it was like new. I took a tiny risk just to save $10. What a cheapskate!
   
  I like the E9 so much with my K702 I just bought another K601. I'll see how the E9 drives that. Sometimes I prefer my HD-650 for music over the K702, so the K601 might be a good alternative.
   

  
  Quote: 





svenski said:


> Recently received the HD650 after having used the HD595s for some years. I really love them and the appear to open up more and more by the hour (less than 30h listened so far) . I am  still looking for a decent amp but current budget is tight. I was thinking of the fiio E9 as I currently got the fiio E7 and it would be a logical upgrade. I must say tough that the fiio E7 alone the HD650 appears to have a narrower sound stage in comparison with two other non dedicated DACs (Native instruments Audio 2 DJ and my old but trusted Terratec Dmx 6Fire). I assume it is due to being underpowered in comparison to the two others (cant find any info but the volume dials need to be lower for identical levels)? Hence I wondered whether in the experience of E9 or E7/E9 combo owners the sound stage is likely to open up a bit more with the E9?


----------



## svenski

Thanks for the comment. I think I will give it a go with the E9. I am still debating whether to get the AKG K701 as well as they are selling here in Europe for 189 Euro with  2 years of warranty which is a bit of a bargain. I like the non-fatiquing nature of the HD650 but feel like I am missing out on something. I can always send them back. Keeping both might be the way to go but as mentioned budget is a bit tight right now.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





svenski said:


> Thanks for the comment. I think I will give it a go with the E9. I am still debating whether to get the AKG K701 as well as they are selling here in Europe for 189 Euro with  2 years of warranty which is a bit of a bargain. I like the non-fatiquing nature of the HD650 but feel like I am missing out on something.


 
   
  My friend, I hate to say it, but I have to wonder if what you need is a recable. I dont normally advocate that sort of overpriced lunacy, but I will be interested to hear what your opinion of the K701 is if you already 'feel like I am missing out on something'.


----------



## MickeyVee

Quote: 





mochan said:


> I'm a believer in cable voodoo, but only for the analogue connection. Does cable voodoo really work with digital connections?!  I should get a good quality USB cable and experiment.


 

 Yes.. USB cable voodo works. Using a Furutech Formula 2 USB cable on my main system.  Opened up detail, sound stage and added a little more weigh (Mac- PSAudio DL3 Dac-Rotel-Martlin Logan Vista).  Did not want to go that crazy with my HeadFi system so I purchased a couple of the NuForce Impulse USB cables. They're nice but since I still consider my SennHD600/E7/E9 combo still breaking in. I'll do cable testing in another month or so.


----------



## syn_fx

Might be the wrong place to ask, and I realise not many will have had the opportunity to hear this combination, but has anyone tried to drive the Beyer T1's with the E9, and if so, how did it compare to mid-high end amps?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

All I know is one person who went to a London meet late last year and preferred the T1 with the E9 so much from what he heard in the meet, that he immediately bought the E9 afterwards.


----------



## syn_fx

Interesting, I'm getting the E9/E7 pairing with the HE-5LEs, hope it will be able to drive them well as planar magnetics are notoriously hard to drive. Noticed that someone who reviewed the E9 said that his HE-5 was amply driven by the E9 at 10 o'clock, so hopefully there should be no problem.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I would advise against it. I have the HE-4 (same internals as the HE5LE with one sided magnets). Yes, the E9 can drive it loudly (very loud), but the sound comes off weak, unrefined, sibilant. You'd be doing the HE-5LE a disservice.

I love my E9, but I'm not gonna lie to myself into thinking it serves the planars well. 

The T1 is supposedly more efficient than the Premium 600ohm Beyers, which the E9 can handle very well. Planars...I'd look elsewhere, like the Lyr.


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> Yes.. USB cable voodo works. Using a Furutech Formula 2 USB cable on my main system.  Opened up detail, sound stage and added a little more weigh (Mac- PSAudio DL3 Dac-Rotel-Martlin Logan Vista).  Did not want to go that crazy with my HeadFi system so I purchased a couple of the NuForce Impulse USB cables. They're nice but since I still consider my SennHD600/E7/E9 combo still breaking in. I'll do cable testing in another month or so.


 

 What's this? Cable voodoo? Are you saying I need to upgrade my USB cable too?! 
   
  Darn you Head-Fi! Darn you! lol


----------



## mark2410

btw have the A1 review up now as companion to the E9
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/550986/fiio-a1-review


----------



## estreeter

After a couple of months of debating whether or not to buy the E9 vs more expensive options, the scales were tipped by two things:
   
  - we now have an Aussie reseller on eBay. Its a small thing - I have had no problems with the Irish reseller for other goodies - but it means that the amp doesnt have to sit in Customs. Australians are currently buying up big on the strength of our dollar against the USD - hopefully, the Aussie reseller actually has the amps in stock unlike another audio 'shopfront' here which is just a front for a Chinese company.
   
  - while I still think its 90% snake-oil, I am willing to spend a few dollars on upgrading my cables. If people like ALO are fair dinkum, this should be a long-term investment - cable cynics will undoubtedly be smirking, but we arent talking $200 for a LOD - I havent completely lost my senses.
   
  Now I just have to wait for our 1950s banking system to transfer the funds to Paypal.
   
  estreeter


----------



## ABXG

Quote: 





voohoo said:


> What's this? Cable voodoo? Are you saying I need to upgrade my USB cable too?!
> 
> Darn you Head-Fi! Darn you! lol


 


  USB cables have an analog and a digital component to them. The digital component transfers the actual audio data while the analog component provides power to the system. Audio-grade USB cables are designed with this in mind so they use higher quality parts, shielded cables, and even filters in order to get the best sound out of the cable.


----------



## JRG1990

I use 1 of these with my E9 http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables/usb/premium-gold-usb/ usb cables , a upgrade to the stock cables without spending stupid amounts of money.


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





abxg said:


> USB cables have an analog and a digital component to them. The digital component transfers the actual audio data while the analog component provides power to the system. Audio-grade USB cables are designed with this in mind so they use higher quality parts, shielded cables, and even filters in order to get the best sound out of the cable.


 


  Makes sense. If I find some reasonable cable prices I will definitely upgrade.


  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> I use 1 of these with my E9 http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables/usb/premium-gold-usb/ usb cables , a upgrade to the stock cables without spending stupid amounts of money.


 
  Thanks for the link!


----------



## scannon18

Do I really need to buy this thing?  I own the Denon AH-D2000 headphones and am not sure if they really need extra power on top of the E7 I already have.  After all, the D2000s are 25 ohms, and while I definitely think they need to be amped I am not sure if I need to drop another $130 on this component.  If it adds 5%, I will consider it to be worth it.  Does anyone have expereince with the E7/E9 combo and the D2000s?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Not with the D2000, but with the D7000, and yes, the upgrade is subtle, but worth it. Bass is tighter, treble isn't as sibilant, and vocals are thicker. BTW, the E9 is sweet on the mids, which is a BIG help for mid recessed headphones like the D2000.


----------



## Voohoo

If you're happy with the just the E7 (which I'm guessing you are) don't split hairs over upgrading! Like Mad Lust Envy said, the improvement will be subtle with the E9. No need to plunk down more $$ when your set up is quite adequate. But if you are ever feeling the need for some more juice (or upgraditis gets REAL bad) and you do decide to go for the E9, you can justify it by thinking of it as preparation for your new cans in the future. Chances are when you decide to upgrade from the D2000, the headphones will need a powerful amp to drive them.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Not with the D2000, but with the D7000, and yes, the upgrade is subtle, but worth it. Bass is tighter, treble isn't as sibilant, and vocals are thicker. BTW, the E9 is sweet on the mids, which is a BIG help for mid recessed headphones like the D2000.


 


  Hmm, sweeter mids, that might be nice.  But as a note, I like the dry and clean sound of the Denons, I feel that it compliments electronic music wonderfully.  So I don't want anything that will dress up the sound, just a better power source.  FWIR, the E9 fits the bill.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





voohoo said:


> If you're happy with the just the E7 (which I'm guessing you are) don't split hairs over upgrading! Like Mad Lust Envy said, the improvement will be subtle with the E9. No need to plunk down more $$ when your set up is quite adequate. But if you are ever feeling the need for some more juice (or upgraditis gets REAL bad) and you do decide to go for the E9, you can justify it by thinking of it as preparation for your new cans in the future. Chances are when you decide to upgrade from the D2000, the headphones will need a powerful amp to drive them.


 


  Yes, this is what I had been thinking.  The thing is that I am very happy with the D2000s.  So happy that I could not imagine changing headphones.  So changing amps is really my only option to upgrade my home setup.  That's why I don't mind paying all the money for 5% increase in overall listening pleasure, the Denons already get me very very close to audio nirvana.
   
  And I'm thinking of getting the J$ pads too.  All in all, $200 to upgrade my home setup.  But, hey, it's only money, right?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The E9 is a notable upgrade from the E7. Not huge, but you will notice if you pay attention.


----------



## Croozer

scannon18 said:


> Do I really need to buy this thing?  I own the Denon AH-D2000 headphones and am not sure if they really need extra power on top of the E7 I already have.  After all, the D2000s are 25 ohms, and while I definitely think they need to be amped I am not sure if I need to drop another $130 on this component.  If it adds 5%, I will consider it to be worth it.  Does anyone have expereince with the E7/E9 combo and the D2000s?




IMO the E9 makes a huge improvement over the E7, just take a look at the power outputs.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





croozer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I've always felt that the more I give these denons, the more they'll give back.  The drivers are truly amazing.  Anything else that you have noticed about the E7/E9+D2000 combo?  I'm close to buying, but it's quite a chunk of cash.  For the price I could get a really cool pair of portable headphones. . .


----------



## estreeter

Sure, you could get another pair of headphones, but you still wont have an amp. For those of us who remember when the price of entry in the fullsize amp 'club' was somewhere north of $300 (and its not that long ago), this is a bargain.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

estreeter, I look forward to your impressions of the E9.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> estreeter, I look forward to your impressions of the E9.


 

 Great - I guess that makes two of us. Lets hope its not a case of misery loving company


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Have you owned (or own) any amps at the moment? I like it when people can directly compare the E9 vs other amps. The few who have, well, the E9 is well liked.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Have you owned (or own) any amps at the moment? I like it when people can directly compare the E9 vs other amps. The few who have, well, the E9 is well liked.


 

 Previously owned - Musiland MD10, Carat Topaz
  Current headphone amps - iBasso T3, D4, P4
  (Speaker amps previously owned - Cambridge Audio CA 340 SE, Marantz PM5003)
   
  Of the lot, I like the Marantz sound best of all - just not a practical option for a bedside rig in an apartment block. The amp maker who can recreate the Marantz sound in a headphone amp will do very well indeed.


----------



## Croozer

scannon18 said:


> I've always felt that the more I give these denons, the more they'll give back.  The drivers are truly amazing.  Anything else that you have noticed about the E7/E9+D2000 combo?  I'm close to buying, but it's quite a chunk of cash.  For the price I could get a really cool pair of portable headphones. . .




IMO my current combo works great together, the E7/E9 combo can drive the D2K's to dangerous volumes, basically the combo makes everything sound better with the D2K's.

I don't think you will regret buying the E9 at all, and if you don't enjoy it, it will not be hard to resell it.


----------



## jronan2

Music Streamer II+ -> e9 -> D7000 sounds so good, I actually decided to sell my Pro 900, which I had no intention of doing. I'm still fairly new to this hobby but that combo really is amazing right now.


----------



## svenski

E9 arriving tomorrow to drive my HD650 with E7 in combo. So excited


----------



## scannon18

At this point, I'm just waiting for payday.   I think it has been gone over before, but can the E9 drive the 600 ohm beyer dt880s?  Those are the only other headphones I'm considering, though it's not likely I'll be getting them soon.  If my denons were to break, replacing them would be first priority.


----------



## scannon18

About how many years could one expect this amp to hold up, assuming it was built under good quality control.  How long to SS amps usually last?  For that matter, how long will the DAC or amp in my E7 last?


----------



## jronan2

E9 drives my DT990/600 with no problem


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> About how many years could one expect this amp to hold up, assuming it was built under good quality control.  How long to SS amps usually last?  For that matter, how long will the DAC or amp in my E7 last?


 

 Thats the $140 question, but if you read any of the 'vintage receivers/amps' threads its clear that capacitors go long before anything major, and we are talking kit from the 1970s. I suspect that the E9 is more likely to be 'sidelined' simply by the pace at which new kit seems to steamroll the older stuff, regardless of quality. Its not that long ago that the KICAS/Caliente and several Audio-gd amps were hot property here, but they dont get many keystrokes now. Just enjoy the E9 for as long as that wallwart keep pumping juice into it.


----------



## teofilrocks

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> I think it has been gone over before, but can the E9 drive the 600 ohm beyer dt880s?


 

 I thought it drove my DT770 600-ohm cans okay - until I bought a Schiit Valhalla to compare. Big difference (and that's with no DAC). I kept the Valhalla.


----------



## estreeter

The Valhalla would have had an additional plus here in Oz - with Winter approaching, I could have saved on the need to buy a new heater for my bedroom


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

teofilrocks said:


> I thought it drove my DT770 600-ohm cans okay - until I bought a Schiit Valhalla to compare. Big difference (and that's with no DAC). I kept the Valhalla.




Valhalla is a tube amp that also adds extra smoothness and warmth to the sound. I highly doubt it constitutes as the Valhalla driving theDT770/600 beter than the E9, but rather the Valhalla's signature making the DT770/600 sound better than the E9 to your ears, as the E9 doesn't do much more than just amplify what's there. I have the Lyr and the HE-4. The E9 does a pretty respectable job with this planar, even next to the Lyr. And the HE-4 is DEFINITELY harder to drive than the 600ohm Beyers (I owned the DT990/60 and DT770/60 myself).


----------



## genclaymore

Dont forget the E9 has machined op-amp sockets so you can always swap out the 3x OPA2134's if you dont like their sound signature.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Good points, both.  Is the only sq difference between tube and ss the fact that tubes can change the sound signature slightly while ss amps just amplify?   And from what I hear, tube amps can deliver a lot more power


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> And from what I hear, tube amps can deliver a lot more power


 

 Really ? I dont know much about electronics, so I'll leave it to the experts to comment on that, but other than the seriously high-end tube amps, I had been led to believe that the *opposite* was the case. I'm fairly sure that the big (speaker) power amps are usually solid state - again, happy to hear otherwise.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Really ? I dont know much about electronics, so I'll leave it to the experts to comment on that, but other than the seriously high-end tube amps, I had been led to believe that the *opposite* was the case. I'm fairly sure that the big (speaker) power amps are usually solid state - again, happy to hear otherwise.


 

 That's a good point, I hadn't considered that speaker amps are typically solid state.  I have just read around here that if you have headphones with high-power needs, then a giant tube amp is the way to go.


----------



## svenski

E9 arrived today and gave it a quick spin with the HD650 and the E7 in combo. Sound stage massively improved over the E7 it sounds more neutral with a good mid range. Bass feels also much tighter now. I cannot discern any audible differences between the two gain levels. Should I?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Not really, but upon really intimate listening, the HIgh Gain sounds just a teeny bit more dynamic and aggressive.

Just use whatever gets you between 9 and 12 on the volume pot.

Also, do you best to not use the 3.5mm input, as with pretty much all headphones I have used, the 3.5mm jack sounds inferior to the 6.3mm (1/4") jack.

I'd only use the 3.5mm jack if you find a particular headphone too bright, where the 3.5mm may soften it up a little.


----------



## Croozer

The 3.5mm jack is better suited for in-ear monitors, it has a 5db lower output than the 6.35mm jack.


----------



## estreeter

Well, its Friday here in Oz and the slackers at my bank still haven't transferred my funds to PP for the E9 purchase - this really annoys the ^&&*! out of me. Regulars on another forum I visit claim that our banks 'sit' on transfers, making money on funds that they know wont be withdrawn - apologies for being OT, but it really grinds my gears. Have the money, willing to spend, but the mechanics of PP transfers mean that a week-long wait becomes a 2-week wait.
   
  Getting back to those headphone sockets, I am just going to insert an adapter into the 1/4" (the big one) socket and use that for everything - all of my phones have the 'mini' plug. I know the problems reported with the smaller socket arent universal, but I'm not going to bother with it as I have portables for IEM use. Also read a report from someone on another forum that his E9 vibrated noticeably - hopefully, that was a one-off.


----------



## svenski

Thanks for the info. With the HD650 the low gain sometimes is enough for the 9-12 pot position under normal listening conditions. I never even contemplated to use the 3.5mm jack. I love the improvement of the E7 DAC in combination with the E9. Having said this and on reflection I do think it is somehow a bit more muffled/filtered sounding in the slightest of ways than a signal from my line out of an good old Terratec 24/96 through the E9. Perhaps the latter is just colouring the sound a bit naturally?. It is nothing I cannot live with. From what I could find in the WM8740 DAC manual there ar a number of possible filter settings which may be programmable by the serial interface of the DAC by the MCU but this is pure speculation on my part. Here is the link to the reference manual: http://www.wolfsonmicro.com/documents/uploads/data_sheets/en/WM8740.pdf
   
  Out of interest can someone enlighten me why the E7 is limited to 16bit 48Khz input?

  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Not really, but upon really intimate listening, the HIgh Gain sounds just a teeny bit more dynamic and aggressive.
> 
> Just use whatever gets you between 9 and 12 on the volume pot.
> 
> ...


----------



## draven5494

I received my E9 today in anticipation of comparing it to my Matrix M-stage using my AKG K702s.  My K702s aren't completely burned-in yet, but I am already in love with them paired with my M-stage.  
   
  First impressions of the E9 compared to M-stage boil down to the vocals for me.  Vocals on the E9 with 702s just feel a little thin.  There isn't a lot of weight behind them.  With my M-stage, I feel like I can actually feel the breath come out.  It's weird and it's not something I have experienced before I got my 702s and used them with my M-stage.  I can close my eyes and feel like the singer is right next to me, singing in my ear.  It's quite a moving experience actually.  However with the E9, I just am not getting that same feeling.  
   
  Also, the highs on the E9 are just a tad bit brighter than my M-stage.  We aren't talking sibilant here, but it is definitely closer to that with the E9 than the M-stage.  I suppose the M-stage is a slightly warmer amp than the E9.
   
  The bass I would say is comparable between the two.  I mean the 702s aren't known for their bass but I would say it is equally tight on both amps.  
   
  So, these are just initial impressions and I not sure if the E9 will improve with time but right now I would say the M-stage has the edge.. to me.  
   
  Of course we are talking about a $130 amp vs. a $250 amp here.  For the money, I would say the E9 is a winner.  I mean most of listening critiques were minor.  I could see myself sitting down with either of these amps and being happy.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:  





> Of course we are talking about a $130 amp vs. a $250 amp here.  For the money, I would say the E9 is a winner.  I mean most of listening critiques were minor.  I could see myself sitting down with either of these amps and being happy.


 
   
  What source are you using, draven ? Even with my portable amps, everything that comes out of my MSII is warmer than the analog output from the LOD on my 6G Nano. Not massively so, but warmer nonetheless.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, the source is important. The E7 is warmer than all my other sources, which actually matches well with the bright HE-4. Some sources like the UDAC2 would probably be way too bright for the HE-4.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





svenski said:


> Out of interest can someone enlighten me why the E7 is limited to 16bit 48Khz input?


 


  It's the USB controller, it's the one that limits it.  The DAC is capable of much more, but for compatibility/cost-cutting reasons, they stuck with a USB controller that only supports 16/48.  They said officially it's because that's the standard USB sound card spec, so I'm assuming it's done this way so you don't need to use any special drivers.


----------



## draven5494

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> What source are you using, draven ? Even with my portable amps, everything that comes out of my MSII is warmer than the analog output from the LOD on my 6G Nano. Not massively so, but warmer nonetheless.


 

 Sorry, forgot to include that.  I am running a 3.5mm connector from the headphone out on my Auzentech Forte soundcard to the E9.  For the Matrix M-stage I am using a 3.5mm to RCA cable.  I mainly use Foobar with WASAPI and only play 320kpbs MP3 files or FLAC. 
   
  I did a quick comparison using the song Broken by Trifonic.  It's a good test for vocals for me as they start right away in the song.  The singer in this song has a very intimate and somewhat sensual quality to her voice.  Through the E9 her voice is thinner than through my M-stage.  It's almost like the M-stage gives her voice more... life.  The E9 just doesn't seem to give me the same fullness.
   
  Like I said though, this is not a deal-breaker.  The E9 is still a great amp and seems very capable of powering my K702s.  I am not done testing it either, it seems to have great potential.  Maybe more burn-in is needed.  I am not ready to call this one just yet...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

draven5494 said:


> Sorry, forgot to include that.  I am running a 3.5mm connector from the headphone out on my Auzentech Forte soundcard to the E9.  For the Matrix M-stage I am using a 3.5mm to RCA cable.  I mainly use Foobar with WASAPI and only play 320kpbs MP3 files or FLAC.
> 
> I did a quick comparison using the song Broken by Trifonic.  It's a good test for vocals for me as they start right away in the song.  The singer in this song has a very intimate and somewhat sensual quality to her voice.  Through the E9 her voice is thinner than through my M-stage.  It's almost like the M-stage gives her voice more... life.  The E9 just doesn't seem to give me the same fullness.
> 
> Like I said though, this is not a deal-breaker.  The E9 is still a great amp and seems very capable of powering my K702s.  I am not done testing it either, it seems to have great potential.  Maybe more burn-in is needed.  I am not ready to call this one just yet...




From your headphone out? That's a problem....you're double amping. You're supposed to be hooking it up via the LINE OUT, assuming your soundcard has one. It would be in the back of your PC, I'm assuming.


----------



## draven5494

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You know, you may be right.  I checked out the manual for the card and it appears that I have to hook up my Multi-IO connector and then use one of those for my line out as shown here:  http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/x-fi_forte.php
   
  I will give that a shot to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You should never plug an amp in to a headphone out (unless you have absolutely no other method of using your amp, like off a phone with no available LOD). You're amplifying an already amplified signal, including all the imperfections of the headphone out jack.


----------



## 021311

Quote: 





genclaymore said:


> Dont forget the E9 has machined op-amp sockets so you can always swap out the 3x OPA2134's if you dont like their sound signature.


 


  Can I replace the OP2134 with any 8pin OPAMP perhaps LM4562?
 Will I need a soldering gun? I know how but don't have one.
 Thanks


----------



## MrScary

dabomb77766 said:


> It's the USB controller, it's the one that limits it.  The DAC is capable of much more, but for compatibility/cost-cutting reasons, they stuck with a USB controller that only supports 16/48.  They said officially it's because that's the standard USB sound card spec, so I'm assuming it's done this way so you don't need to use any special drivers.




you dont need any special drivers for 96/24 either they are built into atleast windows 7


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





021311 said:


> Can I replace the OP2134 with any 8pin OPAMP perhaps LM4562?
> Will I need a soldering gun? I know how but don't have one.
> Thanks


 

  
  Pretty sure you just have to pop it out and drop in the new one, kind of like working with a breadboard.


  Quote: 





mrscary said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Well, maybe with win7, but I'm assuming there's some universal USB digital audio spec out there that works with pretty much anything that uses usb - the E7 can even work with an iPad if you use the camera connection dock.


----------



## scannon18

I run my computer 2.1 stereo system through my E7 (at 56 volume which I believe is a clean signal?)  Can I do this with the E9?  Can I expect any improvement in sq from my 2.1 system, which has a 200w amplifier built in?  The E7 seems to help, but that could be the DAC and not the amp


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It's not ideal, but it shouldn't sound bad. I did the same, until I got my E9. The E9's line out to my 2.1 sounds very clean, but I'm using my line out now to feed the Lyr, so I moved my 2.1 to the pre-output on the E9. It's still good enough... I don't use my speakers for intimate listening. Just max out the volume on the speaker system, and control it with the E7/E9.


----------



## scannon18

mad lust envy said:


> It's not ideal, but it shouldn't sound bad. I did the same, until I got my E9. The E9's line out to my 2.1 sounds very clean, but I'm using my line out now to feed the Lyr, so I moved my 2.1 to the pre-output on the E9. It's still good enough... I don't use my speakers for intimate listening. Just max out the volume on the speaker system, and control it with the E7/E9.




Ok, so I should take the 3.5mm jack and plug it into the pre-output on the e9? Im worried about maxing out the volume on my speakers, they are very loud... But i'll try it out. I purchased the e9 earlier today, should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

What I mean is to max it out, while the E9 is at VERY low volume, and adjust the E9 to control the volume from there. Well actually, you would normally be maxing out the E9 and controlling the volume with the speaker volume, but since you're most likely using headphones with the E9 as well, you don't wanna blow the drivers by maxing out the E9 (even though I don't leave both plugged in, you never know, you might forget once)... so I tend to keep my speaker system maxed, and always using the E9 to control the volume.


----------



## scannon18

Which method would result in the least amount of distortion?

  The only reason I worry is that the amp built into my speakers could easily blow them to bits, I've never set the volume knob all the way to the other side before.  It's the Klipsch promedia 2.1 if that helps.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Either way, you're gonna get the distortion of double amplification. Normally, you'd want the last piece of the chain to be the one to control the volume, while everything else sends a volume similar to line level (which I believe is max volume or close to it). The lower the volume of the earlier parts of the chain, the less dynamic the sound is going to be (in theory). In actual practice, they sound so similar, I doubt you'll notice. So for me, I find it much easier to max out the speaker volume, and control volume with the E9, that way the E9 is the only device you're controlling volume with, whether it's from your speakers or headphones. Try both, I'm gonna bet you won't tell the difference, unless one amp is noticeably inferior/superior. I don't have fantastic speakers (Logitech 2.1 speakers that cost me like $60), and I'd have a headache trying to find differences in which one amps better. It's easier to notice in headphones.... not so much for speakers in my case.

If you're worried about that much in SQ, you shouldn't be hooking up your speakers that have their own volume adjustment to a pre-out. If you hook it up to the Line Out, you'll have no choice but to use the volume on your speakers, but will be the cleanest signal.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> If you're worried about that much in SQ, you shouldn't be hooking up your speakers that have their own volume adjustment to a pre-out. If you hook it up to the Line Out, you'll have no choice but to use the volume on your speakers, but will be the cleanest signal.


 

  
  Thank you, that is exactly what I needed to know.  I can't wait for it to arrive, there's been so much buzz about this amp.  Also, this is the first full sized amp I'll have had, so far I've been using the amp in the E7.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I probably should have said that from the beginning. For some dumb reason, I thought you were asking about how to use your speakers hooked up to the E7. Yeah, with the E9, just use the Line Out.


----------



## scannon18

So the pre amp is just for speakers with that do not have an amp strapped inside of them (passive speakers? i think they're called).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yep. Of course, you can use them with speakers with their own volume control (like mine), but it's not 'ideal'. That's what my last few posts were about. I HAVE to use them this way because my E9's line out is occupied by my Schiit Lyr.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Yep. Of course, you can use them with speakers with their own volume control (like mine), but it's not 'ideal'. That's what my last few posts were about. I HAVE to use them this way because my E9's line out is occupied by my Schiit Lyr.


 


  Oh, so you don't use the amp in the E9?  I imagine, then, that you are using the E9 as a way to get to the Wolfson DAC in the E7, and cleanly transport the signal to another amplifier?
   
  I guess I'm confused as to why you have one amp attached to another amp


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

scannon18 said:


> Oh, so you don't use the amp in the E9?  I imagine, then, that you are using the E9 as a way to get to the Wolfson DAC in the E7, and cleanly transport the signal to another amplifier?
> 
> I guess I'm confused as to why you have one amp attached to another amp




Oh, I DO use my E9's amp with my D7000. The D7000 sounds better to me off the E9. And you're correct about me using the E9 to feed the E7 signal to my Lyr. I bought the L7 line out dock that allows me to use the E7 straight to the Lyr, but the one I got was defective. I have to contact Micca-store for a replacement on Monday. Even then, I still think it's probably just easier to not use the L7 and leave my Lyr attached to the E9's line out. It yield's the same sound quality (should) as I'm still getting an untouched signal. I mainly want the L7 in case I decide to move my E9 to another room, so I can freely use the E7 with the Lyr without needing the E9.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's a nice setup, if it were up to me I'd leave the E9/E7+Lyr connected because I imagine it looks cool


----------



## estreeter

Finally, I was able to order mine today via Paypal - hope to have it by Thursday. I'll leave the purchase justification and 'OMG ! This thing roools !' post for a later date, but I am already enjoying one aspect of my purchase - you just dont get the sinking feeling in your gut that accompanies more expensive purchases. Thats a win right there


----------



## scannon18

Mine showed up today, a day early.  I have just set it up and am listening to the first song now, Find Yourself by John O'Callaghan, feat. Sarah Howells. . .  and I'm almost in tears.  The first things I really notice is that my headphones are now much faster.  I had never considered the D2000s to be "fast" but now they push sound as effortlessly as by dual BA iems. . . And everything has so much more prominance, bass is very tight now.  And female vocals are greatly improved, I usually used other headphones for female vocals but now they sound much better. There is maybe more sibilance?  Hopefully burn in will help.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The D2000 is known to have harsh highs. The E9 doesn't do anything to hide this problem with harsh headphones.


----------



## estreeter

And it shouldnt, if it is as neutral as others here have claimed. Another Head-Fier claims he sold his D2Ks because he felt they were 'lotsa bass, lotsa treble and almost zero midrange'. Technically, I suspect that is impossible, but it points to a very unbalanced sound - happy to hear otherwise.


----------



## scannon18

Have either of you heard the D2000?  I do not find the highs harsh, and I laugh every time I think that I almost didn't buy this headphone because it had "zero mids".   And the bass is only heavy on tracks that call for it, I find the denons to be very true to the recordings in that way. My ears are pretty sensitive to treble, but the denons only have small peaks that make the music a little more alive, only on really hot tracks are they sibilant.  Anyway, the sibilance does seem to be going down as the music plays on.
   
  sorry if I get defensive over the 2000s, but they are truly remarkable headphones, made even more remarkable with the new e9


----------



## scannon18

MLE, what do you think of the line out?  I'm using it to feed my 2.1 system and I can't help but feel that it is a cleaner signal than sending it through the  e7 at 56 volume.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> Have either of you heard the D2000?  I do not find the highs harsh, and I laugh every time I think that I almost didn't buy this headphone because it had "zero mids".   And the bass is only heavy on tracks that call for it, I find the denons to be very true to the recordings in that way. My ears are pretty sensitive to treble, but the denons only have small peaks that make the music a little more alive, only on really hot tracks are they sibilant.  Anyway, the sibilance does seem to be going down as the music plays on.
> 
> sorry if I get defensive over the 2000s, but they are truly remarkable headphones, made even more remarkable with the new e9


 

 No problem, and I accept that I cant criticise what I havent heard. As a Grado fan, having owned 325is among others, I cop a lot of the usual hooha about their 'aggressive' tendencies - while it may be overblown, I have to accept that there is a grain of truth in those criticisms. Enjoy your Denons.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> No problem, and I accept that I cant criticise what I havent heard. As a Grado fan, having owned 325is among others, I cop a lot of the usual hooha about their 'aggressive' tendencies - while it may be overblown, I have to accept that there is a grain of truth in those criticisms. Enjoy your Denons.


 
  You're level-headed attitude about this is refreshing, honestly.   And you have a good point, there is a grain of truth to it all, and tbh my Custom 3s have more mids than my denons, and my Atrio M5s have smoother highs, but neither of them can give me a comparable audio experience.
   
  And I've also heard the Grado SR80s with their "eardrum shredding highs" and thought they sounded great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(though just not quite the headphone for me).  Funny how some people can blow a forward-treble sound,  such as is found with the Grados, so far out of proportion.


----------



## estreeter

This is Head-Fi - we like to blow EVERYTHING out of proportion  
   
  Seriously, if I had a life, I would never have come back to this forum after my first post asking for recommendations. Fortunately, my plan to win Powerball seems doomed, so I keep coming back.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Seriously, if I had a life


 

 Oh, come on?  Who needs a life, or social contact?  We have headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and for those lonely nights we can look to our dedicated components


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

scannon18 said:


> MLE, what do you think of the line out?  I'm using it to feed my 2.1 system and I can't help but feel that it is a cleaner signal than sending it through the  e7 at 56 volume.




The Line Out on the E9 is very, very clean. I have zero issues feeding the Lyr through my E9's line out. Using the pre-output is great too. Of course, it SHOULD sound better than the E7's headphone out, as you're not double amping anymore.


----------



## pipot

All this talk of 'clean' outputs is making me sad, since my E9 doesn't sound clean at all (in fact, everything sounds better through the E7).
   
  Has no-one else come across/solved the E9 voltage leak problem (which I suspect is the cause in my case)?


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Do you know, exactly, what the line-out does, in technical terms?   I saw a schematic of the E9 and it shows the signal passing through two op-amps before leaving the line-out, the first op-amp at +10gain and the second op-amp at -7gain.  Does that mean it passes a clean signal at +3 gain?
  
  Quote: 





pipot said:


> All this talk of 'clean' outputs is making me sad, since my E9 doesn't sound clean at all (in fact, everything sounds better through the E7).
> 
> Has no-one else come across/solved the E9 voltage leak problem (which I suspect is the cause in my case)?


 


  I think you have a faulty model and need to return it.  I believe warranty is one year?


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> Do you know, exactly, what the line-out does, in technical terms?   I saw a schematic of the E9 and it shows the signal passing through two op-amps before leaving the line-out, the first op-amp at +10gain and the second op-amp at -7gain.  Does that mean it passes a clean signal at +3 gain?


 
   
  You are correct, the net result of the RCA line out is that it is fixed at a 3dB gain of the input signal received from the line-in or E7 dock. 
   
  Jack


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> You're level-headed attitude about this is refreshing, honestly.   And you have a good point, there is a grain of truth to it all, and tbh my Custom 3s have more mids than my denons, and my Atrio M5s have smoother highs, but neither of them can give me a comparable audio experience.


 


  Yes, props to the sanity happening in this thread.  I just watched the UM Merlin thread explode into nonsense out of nowhere, ugh.
   
  scannon18, while I'm considering getting an E9 for my M50's, I'm curious if it makes any difference with Atrios, in particular versus just an E7 alone (I would doubt it).  Thoughts?


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Yes, props to the sanity happening in this thread.  I just watched the UM Merlin thread explode into nonsense out of nowhere, ugh.
> 
> scannon18, while I'm considering getting an E9 for my M50's, I'm curious if it makes any difference with Atrios, in particular versus just an E7 alone (I would doubt it).  Thoughts?


 


  I did a quick a/b test, which was somewhat skewed because it took a while to disassemble the E7/E9 and assemble the ipod/E7, but for some reason it seems much nicer out of the E9.  I think aside from providing a lot more current, the amp in the e9 is of a much higher quality so far as fidelity is concerned.  Or it could be that i'm noticing the difference between the DAC in the ipod and the DAC in the E7.  It isn't a huge difference, you'll have to try it out for yourself to see which you prefer, YMMV, etc. . . both sound better than straight out of my ipod, though.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I personally feel the M50 doesn't gain enough out of the E9 over the E7 to consider it worthwhile.


----------



## estreeter

PL50s may not be the best headphone to plug into the E9 straight out of the box, and using my 6G Nano as source probably wont be as good as my MSII tonite, but I just wanted to record that my initial impression is heartening - *its every bit as dreadful to my ears as I expect an amp to be pre burn-in.  *Not sure how an amp can be 'dark and recessed' yet still 'aggressive', but the E9 sounded like that to me straight from the box. No dramas.
   
  For those who dont believe in burn-in, this will be all about _placebo_, but I know what I heard on my D4 from the same source this morning and I know what I am hearing now - chalk and cheese. No question that there is power galore, but atm this is not an amp that I would want to listen to. Its insane to judge a component by its sound in that first hour, yet that is exactly what happens when you audition something straight out of a box. I cant imagine anyone buying this amp based on an audition like that.
   
  estreeter, 10:30am Weds 4 May 2011
   
  (relax, I'm not going to bore people with hour-by-hour breakdowns of any changes - just wanted to note this initial 'culture shock' for future reference)


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> PL50s may not be the best headphone to plug into the E9 straight out of the box, and using my 6G Nano as source probably wont be as good as my MSII tonite, but I just wanted to record that my initial impression is heartening - *its every bit as dreadful to my ears as I expect an amp to be pre burn-in.  *Not sure how an amp can be 'dark and recessed' yet still 'aggressive', but the E9 sounded like that to me straight from the box. No dramas.
> 
> For those who dont believe in burn-in, this will be all about _placebo_, but I know what I heard on my D4 from the same source this morning and I know what I am hearing now - chalk and cheese. No question that there is power galore, but atm this is not an amp that I would want to listen to. Its insane to judge a component by its sound in that first hour, yet that is exactly what happens when you audition something straight out of a box. I cant imagine anyone buying this amp based on an audition like that.
> 
> ...


 

 I agree.  I'm on day two and it is a much tamer beast. 
   
  And I just want to add, that with the D2000s and the E7/E9 combo, I feel that I am getting a genuine, though small, taste of what hi-fi audio can really be.  I can already tell that this is going to be a long, and expensive, road.


----------



## estreeter

I might add that is chunkier than I thought it would be from the weight specs (still feels very light to lift the amp) and looking at the dock on top it makes perfect sense to use this as an iPod dock - I believe there is an optional adapter to do just that ?


----------



## MickeyVee

I've had mine for about a month now. Similar first impressions.  I let it run for 4 days straight and it did smooth out.  Even now, it still seems to be breaking in/smoothing out.  
  It may just be my ears as at times it sounds wonderful, and at other times, somewhat harsh. All in all, loving how effortlessly the E9 is driving my Senn HD600's. Still not sure that it's my end game.
   
  I'm just getting that taste too.. started out the year with a uDac & Grado SR80i.. went tho the uDac2 and Sennheiser HD600.. added the FiiO E7 and Sennheiser HD25-1 II's.. added the E9.. just received the Moon Audio Black Dragon cable for my 600's.. have a Matrix Mini-i on order.. and it's only May!!  Wanting the HD650's and researching the AKG Q701's..
  Yup.. t's going to be a long and expensive road


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I might add that is chunkier than I thought it would be from the weight specs (still feels very light to lift the amp) and looking at the dock on top it makes perfect sense to use this as an iPod dock - I believe there is an optional adapter to do just that ?


 


  I don't think there is an adapter, the Fiio E9i is an E9 with an iPod dock instead of an E7 dock.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> I've had mine for about a month now. Similar first impressions.  I let it run for 4 days straight and it did smooth out.  Even now, it still seems to be breaking in/smoothing out.
> It may just be my ears as at times it sounds wonderful, and at other times, somewhat harsh. All in all, loving how effortlessly the E9 is driving my Senn HD600's. Still not sure that it's my end game.
> 
> I'm just getting that taste too.. started out the year with a uDac & Grado SR80i.. went tho the uDac2 and Sennheiser HD600.. added the FiiO E7 and Sennheiser HD25-1 II's.. added the E9.. just received the Moon Audio Black Dragon cable for my 600's.. have a Matrix Mini-i on order.. and it's only May!!  Wanting the HD650's and researching the AKG Q701's..
> Yup.. t's going to be a long and expensive road


 

 How do you feel about the E7/E9-->hd 600?  Do they pair well?  I've got my eye on the hd600s


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sorry to hear about bad first impression estreeter. Though its weird. If anything, the E9 leans on the slightly bright side.

Though if you're using the 3.5mm jack, then I can see where you are coming from. It's definitely darker and unrefined compared to the 1/4" jack.


----------



## BournePerfect

Why would it sound ANY different from the smaller jack? It uses the same output stage right? Do you mean the lower gain setting or what?
   
  -Daniel


----------



## MickeyVee

Hey Scannon.. I do like the E7/E9 combo with the HD600's.  The combo is breaking in nicely and I really do enjoy it.  The E9 does drive the Senn's effortlessly.  As I mentioned in an earlier post, it does seem (to me) to be quite clinical. It doesn't add or subtract anything to the music and does bring out flaws in bad recordings.  May even call it a little unforgiving.  On good recordings.. it's outstanding!
   
  Given that, I'm looking into a dac/amp combo that may be a little more musical.. so I have a Matrix Mini-i on order.  Even if the Matrix is just the sound I'm looking for, I'll definitely keep the E7/E9 combo and move it to the bedroom.
   
  To answer your question, yes, they do pair will and I'm a huge fan of the HD600's.  For me, they're keepers.


----------



## estreeter

Nothing to be 'sad' about MLE - if I was a burn-in skeptic, it might be a different story. I do need to be clear though - I find 'night and day' comparisons at 1000+ hours a bit hard to take - I doubt that I will be able to tell you exactly what the amp sounded like in 24 hours, much less in 6 months.
   
  Quick edit - excellent service from our local E-Bay seller, soundsightfocus - had the amp to me two days after the order was placed. *Thanks, Linda ! *


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

bourneperfect said:


> Why would it sound ANY different from the smaller jack? It uses the same output stage right? Do you mean the lower gain setting or what?
> 
> -Daniel




There's a 30ohm impedance resistor (?) on the 3.5mm to allow more volume pot travel with sensitive headphones. Whatever the case may be, the 3.5mm sounds inferior to the 1/4" with every headphone I've tested, including easy to drive headphones. Just IMHO.


----------



## Roller

Anyone tried running the Ultrasone Pro 900s through the Fiio E9 alone? (without E7)
   
  EDIT: I ask because despite the Pro 900 having low impedance (40Ohm), they also have somewhat low sensibility (96dB)


----------



## estreeter

Roller, I think you mean 'low sensitivity'


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Roller, I think you mean 'low sensitivity'


 


  OMG, just noted that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nevermind me, it's been a tiring day, and I shall self flagellate as soon as possible to make ammends with the spirits of audio


----------



## scannon18

As of today I believe  in amp burn in.  Yesterday I was thinking about getting rid of my headphones for hd600s.  Today, no such problem.  Well, I'm still thinking about getting the hd600s, but my denons aren't going anywhere.


----------



## WaveRider69

Which op amp do I switch out for rolling?  All of them?  One, two?  I'm using the 3.5mm line in on the back being fed from my Xonar.  With ouput to the 1/4" headphone jack.  Also is there a way to upgrade the volume pot to a better one that doesn't give static?


----------



## Philiiiiipe

So I'm really interested in getting these, but I don't want to wait to have enough money to purchase both the E7 and the E9 at the same time. I'm really trying to get an amp or DAC as soon as possible, because I don't even own one yet. Should I get the E7 first, or the E9 first? I'm definitely getting both, it's just, I need something ASAP.
   
  And on a side note, will these even benefit the SQ of my headphones all that much? Cus I've been reading that you don't really see much of an improvement in easy-to-drive headphones, and I have AKG k271's, which are 55ohms, so I'm a little concerned.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Low ohms does not = easy to drive.

My HE-4 has lower ohms than your K271. Good luck pairing it up with 90% of amps out there.

If you don't have a DAC, I'd suggest getting the E7 first.


----------



## audiopoor

I'm pretty sure that all three of those BB OPA2134's are in the signal path so upgrading all of them should be fine.  The thing is that the only dual op amp that is better on paper without tradeoffs here and there is the National 4562.  In circuit the differences would be slight if audible at all.  The 2134 is a FET input design, however, and it might sound slightly warmer overall than the newer, but slightly quieter 4562.
  As for the pot, the one in use is apparently a high grade conductive plastic (inherently low noise) one.  I believe the rotation noise is caused by a slight amount of output dc offset (mV) from the op amps, whose outputs are thankfully not capacitor coupled to block the dc from the pot sections.  No one wants any electrolytics in the signal path and the large value film caps that would be required as the better alternative to block the dc offset would never fit in the case.  I cannot believe anyone is bothered by the rotational noise.  It has nothing to do with elegant engineering and everything to do with sound quality.  To me it is nothing to waste time thinking about.  Trust me.  We do not want our volume controls on a chip.
  I got my new E9 yesterday and after letting it warm up for a half hour I gave it a listen with my also new ATH-A700's.  At first listen I was very disappointed.  Now I'm a music lover/audiophile and because I have a 40 year collection of vinyl and cd, I'm not into computer audio or games for that matter.  Maybe I have a different sonic reference point than most portable/computer/game heads but I thought the E9 sounded awful.  As an amplifier designer I can tell you that amps do burn in but the sonic changes are slight unless we are talking about old electrolytics in use (rare) that have not undergone complete reforming.  Transducers do benefit from break-in but while there are sometimes sonic improvements they are never dramatic, imo.
  Anyway I found the E9 to be highly colored, bright, shrill, lacking in low end depth and quality, but surprisingly stone quiet.  I modified the switching power supply lead with ten turns around a silicon steel core, but it's doubtful I zeroed in on whatever switching harmonics are reaching the E9, but it's likely not necessary anyway.  Previously I was listening to my preamp's headphone output which is built around the pathetic, ancient 4556 headphone specific op amp.  That it sounded better to me than the E9 had me scratching my head let me tell you.  I'm traumatized.
  Looking at the E9 internals, I can see no components which might contribute to this sound character and I see no coupling caps or what would appear to be coupling caps.  A review of the E9's impressive specs. would give one the expectation of outstanding sound quality.  It could be the new headphones so I'll listen again later tonight with my older 990's or 580's for comparison.  For the hell of it I left the combo playing with a pretty dynamic cd on repeat at mid volume for about 12 hours.  I'll let you know what transpires with some of my other phones.  I really don't want to return the unit which essentially cost nothing in real dollars at only $129.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





audiopoor said:


> Anyway I found the E9 to be highly colored, bright, shrill, lacking in low end depth and quality, but surprisingly stone quiet.


 
   
  @audiopoor, I gave similar feedback a page or two back, and others have echoed that, but I think we need to give the amp a few hours. Mine has cleaned up after about 20 hours (I dont leave electrical appliances on while I am at work), but it has a considerable way to go before I will accept the 'liquid mids' claims made by others in this thread. I look forward to apologising to them by Sunday night, hopefully 
   
  (if not, as you said, we didnt spend a fortune. As you know, you can spend a lot more in this hobby and be equally, if not more, disappointed. With the exception of the coloration, early impressions of the Benchmark DAC1 arent a whole lot different to the description you give above. Whether its our ears or the amp section, I cant say, but the burn-in phenomenon is real IMO)


----------



## MickeyVee

Quote:


audiopoor said:


> Anyway I found the E9 to be highly colored, bright, shrill, lacking in low end depth and quality, but surprisingly stone quiet.


 

 Same here when I first got it.  I let it run continuously for 5 days varying the volume from time to time.  it smoothed out and now about a month later using it a couple of hours a day, it has smoothed out.  With the HD600's, I find that there is little to no coloration.. almost clinical. You're right, it's pretty much has a dead black background. Almost eerie.  With a good source, it's pretty awesome.  Give it time.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ii don't know if estreeter is referring to me, but I never said the mids were liquid. i said the E9 is mid forward compared to the Lyr or any sources I have used. My E9 has a substantial amount of use.


----------



## estreeter

I'm not referring to you, or any single Head-Fier, MLE - several people have made this claim. I cant find the 'Portable Amps' thread, but someone responded to my suggestion that the P4 may even have some advantages over the E9 in sonic terms by saying that the P4 is very good, but I simply would never get the liquid mids he was enjoying with the E9.
   
  All I can say is that the P4 is very clear and scales beautifully with each turn on the volume pot (unlike my D4), but both amps are *ridiculously powerful* with low-impedance/high sensitivity cans. Anything beyond 9am usually starts to hurt, moreso with the analog out from my MSII than the Fiio L1 dangling from my Nano. In either case, I think there is a very real risk of permanent hearing damage if you are one of those who like to plug IEMs before turning your source and amp on.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> Quote:
> 
> Same here when I first got it.  I let it run continuously for 5 days varying the volume from time to time.  it smoothed out and now about a month later using it a couple of hours a day, it has smoothed out.  With the HD600's, I find that there is little to no coloration.. almost clinical. You're right, it's pretty much has a dead black background. Almost eerie.  With a good source, it's pretty awesome.  Give it time.


 
  Wow, that sounds like 200-300 hours of burn in.  I'm three days in, about as many hours.  Does anybody else think that the soundstage is a bit cramped?


----------



## estreeter

scannon, I have to question your arithmetic on that estimate:
   
  1. 5 days continuous @ 24 hours per day = 120 hours
  2. 30 days @ 2 hours per day = 60 hours
   
  That's 180 hours max, according to my fingers-and-toes calculation - less than 8 days of continuous operation. You only have 5 days to go ......
   
  Personally, I've adopted the Deckert approach to burning mine in, but use whatever gets you to the point where you are happy to listen to your rig. For some, that will mean just listening to their amp for as many hours a day as possible, and I'll be doing a lot of that this weekend.


----------



## MickeyVee

Yup.. 160-180 hours sounds about right.. for me, about 150 hours was the magic mark. Noticed that I was really liking it about a week ago.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> scannon, I have to question your arithmetic on that estimate:
> 
> 1. 5 days continuous @ 24 hours per day = 120 hours
> 2. 30 days @ 2 hours per day = 60 hours
> ...


 
  5 days continuous= 120 hours
  30 days @ 3 hours per day= 90 hours= 210 total hours.  200<210<300
  
  He did say a couple of hours, which technically is 2, so I'll quote my favorite president by saying that it depends on your definition.


----------



## audiopoor

Well you were all correct.  My E9 is sounding mighty sweet and clean right about about now.  I admit to being a little embarrassed and bewildered by my initial response to my new E9.  How could there be such a difference?  I cannot believe that any such device using current (modern) generation components could change its sonic signature so radically after any use, let alone after only 20 hours or so.  I guess anything's possible although I'm much more inclined to "blame" the also brand new ATH-A700 phones or maybe the switching power supply, the E9's only weak link on paper.
  The E9 is noticeably fast.  I cannot ever recall hearing such fast leading edge transients, even with a super fast Spectral power amp I owned until recently.  Although no matter how fast an amp is, output to a loudspeaker is going to be slowed considerably relative to a headphone transducer, especially with a complex crossover in between.  There's no denying that the E9 is an unbelievable bargain.  Coming from the audiophile world, I'm accustomed to seeing such quality sell for way above $500.  Check out the headphone amps at the directed at audiophiles sites Music Direct.com, Audio Advisor.com or Acoustic Sounds.com catalogs and you'll see what I mean.  All three are about bending over the audiophile.  But OCD audiophiles deserve it because to most of them, if it's not expensive, it sucks.  Literally.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





audiopoor said:


> Well you were all correct.  My E9 is sounding mighty sweet and clean right about about now.  I admit to being a little embarrassed and bewildered by my initial response to my new E9.  How could there be such a difference?  I cannot believe that any such device using current (modern) generation components could change its sonic signature so radically after any use, let alone after only 20 hours or so.  I guess anything's possible although I'm much more inclined to "blame" the also brand new ATH-A700 phones or maybe the switching power supply, the E9's only weak link on paper.
> The E9 is noticeably fast.  I cannot ever recall hearing such fast leading edge transients, even with a super fast Spectral power amp I owned until recently.  Although no matter how fast an amp is, output to a loudspeaker is going to be slowed considerably relative to a headphone transducer, especially with a complex crossover in between.  There's no denying that the E9 is an unbelievable bargain.  Coming from the audiophile world, I'm accustomed to seeing such quality sell for way above $500.  Check out the headphone amps at the directed at audiophiles sites Music Direct.com, Audio Advisor.com or Acoustic Sounds.com catalogs and you'll see what I mean.  All three are about bending over the audiophile.  But OCD audiophiles deserve it because to most of them, if it's not expensive, it sucks.  Literally.


 
  Wow, you've covered a lot of ground for two posts.  I'm  glad your opinion of the E9 has changed.  It still bewilders me how solid state electronics can "burn in", but after the E9 I can't really doubt that it happens.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Glad to see people sticking with it and being rewarded by the E9 in the end. I don't remember ever having sound issues with the E9, though I did abuse it with burn in before I gave it an extensive listen. My E9 has a LOT of hours, lol. Its so good to me, I have no real reason to upgrade from it as my SS amp. It has great synergy with the D7000.


----------



## scannon18

MLE, I'm not sure if you have been over this yet, but how does the HE-4 pair with the E7/E9? I ask because I am looking at the he-4 as my into to orthos and am wondering if I need to buy a new amp first.  I'm sure your Lyr powers them much better, but any thoughts on E9->He-4 would be appreciated.


----------



## estreeter

I was happy to just get to the point where I could listen to the amp without wondering if I had a faulty unit - that was somewhere south of the 50-hour mark and now I'm just enjoying it. I know its antithetical to the whole point of buying a budget amp, but *is there a sub-$100 alternative to the stock wallwart ? *I'm not about to have the house rewired simply to get 'better sound', but if there is something else out there it would be good to have that option.
   
  The other thing that hit me this morning was that this is a potential 'gateway drug' to more expensive solid-state amps. While I previously told myself that I wouldn't get enough use from an $850 amp I have been lusting after for a couple of years, the E9 has me wondering just how good this amp will be. Sadly, the law of diminishing returns tells me that it wont be 6 times as good, but dreams are free.
   
  Anyway, earlier rants aside, kudos to Fiio for putting this amp together for so little money. Its possibly the ugliest electronic device I've ever owned, but it does what it says on the box, much like my HRT MSII. Hide that pairing behind a curtain and invite your friends around for a listen to your 'mystery rig' sometime


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

scannon18 said:


> MLE, I'm not sure if you have been over this yet, but how does the HE-4 pair with the E7/E9? I ask because I am looking at the he-4 as my into to orthos and am wondering if I need to buy a new amp first.  I'm sure your Lyr powers them much better, but any thoughts on E9->He-4 would be appreciated.




The E9 drives the HE-4 to absurdly loud levels, but you can tell its not driving to their potential. Bass is loose, and detail is spread thin. I mean, the HE-4 will likely still sound better than probably anything you may have used, but it really begs for more than what the E9 has. The E9 won't make the HE-4 clip or distort with anything I've tossed at it, but its missing a bit of the fullness that the HE-4 is capable of. You would be happy with the HE-4 on the E9 as a temp measure, but I'd advise on getting some real power for them like the Lyr or HF5.

I'm so happy with the HE4 that I don't even wanna go further into ortho land. These babies are a slap to the face after having spent so much on mid range dynamics. They are THAT good. You'll never look back...


----------



## audiopoor

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> Wow, you've covered a lot of ground for two posts.  I'm  glad your opinion of the E9 has changed.  It still bewilders me how solid state electronics can "burn in", but after the E9 I can't really doubt that it happens.


 
  Yeah I've been thinking about it more and more and I think my prescriptions might also have been at least partly to blame for my initial perceptions.  Some of them are pretty heavy if you know what I mean.  And I ain't no spring chicken case you didn't already know (Jewel).  I'm certain the new phones played their part too.  Anyway I'm going to design a new sota linear power supply for my E9 after I study The pcb/circuit and TI TPA6120 data sheet, etc.  I just put on Surfer Rosa.


----------



## MickeyVee

I've made an interesting observation over the last week or so.  When I was breaking in my E9, it was pretty much on all of the time.  I've since started turning it off when not in use.  Upon startup, I really don't like the sound.  Left it on last night and this morning, It's back to being pretty good.  I think I'm going to leave it powered up all of the time now.
  Has anyone else observed this?


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm thinking of an Asgard->He-4 or Lyr->He-4.  Or, I could take $900 and get started on my stereo speaker set-up.  That's enough money for a nice amp and nice bookshelf monitors.  Maybe even a sub if I can play amazon's crazy pricing right


----------



## MrScary

waverider69 said:


> Which op amp do I switch out for rolling?  All of them?  One, two?  I'm using the 3.5mm line in on the back being fed from my Xonar.  With ouput to the 1/4" headphone jack.  Also is there a way to upgrade the volume pot to a better one that doesn't give static?




I would switch all 3 if they are the same what opamps are you planiing to roll to?


----------



## scannon18

Am I burning in the amp when I run music from my E7 through the E9 to the line out for my speakers?  Or am I only burning in one line of many?  I guess it would help to know which of the components are "burning in".  Is it the op-amps, the wires, or anything else that the signal passes through?  Or is it nothing at all?


----------



## estreeter

If anything needs to undergo a physical change, its the capacitors. My experience rolling opamps tells me that they settle down very quickly - less than an hour, and that includes placebo time.
   
  Read Steve Deckert's thoughts on burnin for solid-state (most of his products are tube amps).


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Read Steve Deckert's thoughts on burnin for solid-state (most of his products are tube amps).


 


  I checked his website and couldn't find it, do you know the title of the article?


----------



## estreeter

I've had several requests for this - I usually ignore them, but I'm feeling magnaminous. Bolding is mine:
   
_Saw Satelliteguy's post above and thought this might be a good time to talk about burn-in.

 All equipment, tube or solid state, needs to burn-in when it's new before it reaches peak performance. Some gear takes longer than other. *Of all the parts inside an audio component, capacitors are the primary item that need burned-in. Specifically, the film and the dielectric that make up the capacitors have to "seat" before the time constant of the cap becomes stable. This process is the result of using the cap, and cycling it on and off for extended periods of time. The best approach is 5 hours on, and 5 hours off, repeated at least 5 times. This brings the caps up to temperature and then allows them to return to room temperature. This expansion and contraction accelerates the process.*

 Some caps take longer than others, for example, polyester film caps take much less time than polyurethane film caps (found inside the Zenhead) but polyester film caps, while smooth and forgiving sonically, do not have the resolution or focus of good polyurethanes. As a basic rule of thumb, the better the capacitors used, the longer they take to burn-in, and the greater the sonic reward.

 Once caps (and other parts) have burned-in, they stay that way. The initial burn-in process does not have to be repeated for the life of the unit. However, if you let an audio component sit unused in the closet for several months, you will find it takes at least a few hours to get with the program.

 Frequency balance, dynamics, clarity, focus, and sound stage are all effected during the burn in process. Each of these aspects will go from good to bad on independent cycles during the process. This is why something brand new might sound great for about 30 minutes and then become confused sounding shortly thereafter.

 When Satelliteguy used a pink noise disc to burn the unit in, he unknowingly trained the caps to favor pink noise, which is not music. So on music, the unit sounded less than stellar. There are many burn in CD's available these days that claim to accelerate the process, and while they do accelerate the initial stage of the process, they will actually delay or even prevent the final stage of the process from happening. There is no substitute for real music when burning in an audio component, even it takes a bit longer. Be sure if you use some magic burn-in tool, that you finish the process with real music.

 The Zenhead needs at least a couple hundred hours to get through the burn-in process. So does almost any other audio component that I've ever owned. The reason it seems like a big deal with the Zenhead is because of the transparency of the design. By the simple fact that it IS so transparent sounding, the difference between being burned-in and not burned-in is DRAMATIC. An identical product that was not as well implemented and with half the transparency would logically have only half as much difference between being burned-in and not burned-in. Or appear to take only half as long to burn-in.

 Hopefully this helps people understand why things need burned-in and why the results vary.

 Steve Deckert / DECWARE _


----------



## scannon18

Wow, that explains a lot.  I definitely feel that my E9's performance is going in cycles, though overall things are on an upward trend.  So far I can really only complain about sibilance (gone after three hours) soundstage, and instrument seperation (still a problem).  Also, clarity (has its ups and downs, for some reason it was really impressive when i first used the e9 and now it's worse than the e7 alone.)


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> By the simple fact that it IS so transparent sounding, the difference between being burned-in and not burned-in is DRAMATIC. An identical product that was not as well implemented and with half the transparency would logically have only half as much difference between being burned-in and not burned-in. Or appear to take only half as long to burn-in.


 

 So, can we surmise that the e9 will take a long time to appear to burn in, because it will so willingly amplify it's flaws?


----------



## estreeter

scannon, my advice is for you to simply spend a couple of months with the amp, and just listen to music you like. Its that simple.


----------



## audiopoor

Film capacitors even metalized types have almost immeasurably low ESR at audio frequencies and are never subject to self heating in audio applications.  High ripple current applications such as those in some switching power supply filters are another matter and film (typically polypropylene) and foil caps are used there for reliability.  The best capacitors for audio are in order PTFE (Teflon-one brand name), polystyrene (almost rare now, once common before 1985), polycarbonate (rarely seen in high-end since the '80s except in certain hi-rel industrial apps.), polypropylene and polyester.  Polyester types, while certainly inexpensive and ubiquitous are the oldest and have the least favorable audio performance "package".  Some newer films/SMD types have cropped up since 2000 or so but their use is still limited.  I have never heard of a "polyurethane" capacitor. They must be new or not used in the US).  The most important capacitor performance parameters to be considered for audio signal use are dissipation factor and dielectric absorption.  A properly made, tensioned film capacitor will not have to "seat".
  Electrolytic capacitor performance as it pertains to audio is another matter and they undergo significant, measurable "break-in" due to forming, temp. cycling, active chemistry etc.  They ideally should not be used in the audio signal path, even in crossovers.  They are designed, intentioned and optimized for other applications, specifically power supplies and inverters, of which there may be thousands of designs.
  The subject of burn-in is worth investigating because people do hear differences over time.  This subject was often discussed by radio designers and consumers in the 1930's so it is not new.
  With so many elements between the signal source and the listeners' ears it is impossible to isolate a sole culprit.  Most likely everything is contributing something, however small, to the equation.


----------



## MrMike

I placed an order for the E7/E9 combo through Micca earlier today, which will be my first dedicated headphone DAC/AMP combo. I thought about spending more long and hard, but ended up going with this combo due to the overwhelming responses that the E9 delivers tons of power, and the E17 will be able to be swapped in for the E7 later this year.
   
  Since I've had my K271s, I've been driving them with my desktop or laptop plugged into an Onkyo receiver. I'm hopeful for a difference in sound quality, and the other reason for purchase is that I'm interested in other headphones, namely the Grado 325, K702, and DT770/DT880/DT990. No idea which BD yet, I'll have to grab the three and keep my favorite.


----------



## mackat

HD650???  You can get it for $300 used on here
  \
  MacKat


----------



## MrMike

Quote: 





mackat said:


> HD650???  You can get it for $300 used on here
> \
> MacKat


 


  I'm unsure of how I feel about used headphones, and I've read a lot of mixed reviews on the bass of the HD650 so I would need to buy them with being able to return them, or get a chance to listen to a couple of songs on them.


----------



## MrScary

mrmike said:


> I'm unsure of how I feel about used headphones, and I've read a lot of mixed reviews on the bass of the HD650 so I would need to buy them with being able to return them, or get a chance to listen to a couple of songs on them.




You can get the HD650's for 329.99 new at amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD600-Dynamic-Professional-Headphones/dp/B00004SY4H/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1305218768&sr=8-3


----------



## MrMike

Quote: 





mrscary said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't know how I missed that. I appreciate the link. Clearly within my price range. It's a good and bad thing though. Bad for my wallet and decision making. Good because a lot of people love the HD650.
   
  I was originally going to order the three BDs and decide between those, but now I think I'm just going to get DT880 and HD650 and make a choice between those.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## MrMike

Quote: 





mrscary said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   


  Quote: 





mrmike said:


> I don't know how I missed that. I appreciate the link. Clearly within my price range. It's a good and bad thing though. Bad for my wallet and decision making. Good because a lot of people love the HD650.
> 
> I was originally going to order the three BDs and decide between those, but now I think I'm just going to get DT880 and HD650 and make a choice between those.
> 
> Thanks!


 


  Well now I see how I missed it. They're HD600s, not HD650s. Good thing I didn't order them yet.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

From what you told me in pm, the HD600 sounds more suited for you.


----------



## estreeter

Guys, does anyone know exactly what it is inside the amp that is responsible for the VIBRATION ? Its definitely harmonic - I can induce it with changes in the music I'm playing at a given time. Doesnt seem to impact the sound, but its disconcerting at night in a bedside rig.


----------



## audiopoor

The E9 itself has no vibration prone components inside.  The switching power supply has inductors that are likely not potted and so the windings might vibrate on their cores.  This is undesirable but most do it to some degree and it's not usually a problem in most applications.  If that's what you are hearing, you are hearing the sub harmonics of whatever the primary frequencies through the inductors are.  The fundamental is usually beyond the range of human hearing.
  How close are you to the supply?  The supply is pretty small and obviously a simple one without the multiple stages that would be required if it had multiple outputs.  Try moving it farther away from your resting location.


----------



## estreeter

I'm not hearing anything, at least I dont think I am - the vibration is coming from the amp casing, and others have reported the same thing. It gives you a 'tingling' sensation when you touch the case - initially, I was concerned that it was leaking static electricity, but the vibration is definitely linked to something harmonic as I said earlier. Noise floor on the amp remains excellent - very black, as others have already mentioned.


----------



## audiopoor

Try plugging the switching power supply in the other way around.  I notice the prongs are not polarized.  See if the tingling is reduced or disappears.
  Back in the '70s it was common to be able to feel tingling on the front panels of receivers and other components.  Reversing the plug eliminated or reduced it significantly and lowered background hum too.  All that was happening with the tingling was that the plug's neutral prong or the one electrically connected "closer" to chassis was in fact connected to line or hot.  It wasn't dangerous as the transformer provided some isolation.  Transformers do have leakage, however.  But this phenomenon was why the change was made to today's polarized plug.
  You can measure the voltage on the chassis (plug each way) by setting your multimeter to AC volts, connecting the red (+) lead to the E9 (a screw or RCA connector ground is best as the anodize insulates) chassis and the black (-) lead to the wall ground hole or wall plate screw (scrape off the paint).  There is usually a difference in the voltage reading depending upon which way the plug is in.  You will probably measure only a few volts difference.  Back in the day I remember 50 volt or so differences, hence the tingling.


----------



## MrMike

Having had a few hours to listen to E7+E9+K271, my initial impressions would be best described simply with separation and detail. 
   
  The difference between this setup and my laptop to my Onkyo TX-SR508 is significant with the majority of songs. Onkyo was likely attempting to accentuate or boost bass and while there is more of it compared to E7/E9, it's muddy. The readily apparent improvement in separation between different instruments and vocals makes it obvious that my headphones were not being driven well.
   
  I'm quite happy with the improvement.
   
  Also, the fit and finish of both the E7 and E9 is very good. The controls feel firm, not cheap and flimsy. It's design is aesthetically pleasing as well.


----------



## scannon18

Well, the Onkyo was meant to drive speakers, this is specifically designed to drive headphones.  Someone can correct me if there isn't a difference between the two.


----------



## estreeter

Good stereo receivers/stereo amps have good headphone stages - simple as that. I dont know how the Onkyo in question rates, but its mostly pot luck at the entry level (sub $1000). We have perpetuated the myth here for quite some time that the headphone out on a receiver or speaker amp is automatically a cheap afterthought - in some cases, that may be true, but its not universal.


----------



## MrMike

Indeed, there's no way the Onkyo's headphone out is even a drop in the bucket compared to how much power it drives to the speakers. At full blast the headphone jack is maybe equal to the E9 at 1-2 o clock on low gain.
   
  I use the receiver for gaming, movies, and TV. If I'm listening to music, it's with headphones.


----------



## Jube

Does anyone else experience with their E9 that at very low volumes sound comes primarily from the right side?
   
  I got an E9 a week ago, noticed this defect and sent it in for a replacement. My second E9 also has this same problem. At very very low volumes (which I like to listen to sometimes when I'm studying), it seems like volume comes mostly only from the ride side of the headphones. After increasing the volume a little more, it goes back to being even on both sides.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





jube said:


> Does anyone else experience with their E9 that at very low volumes sound comes primarily from the right side?
> 
> I got an E9 a week ago, noticed this defect and sent it in for a replacement. My second E9 also has this same problem. At very very low volumes (which I like to listen to sometimes when I'm studying), it seems like volume comes mostly only from the ride side of the headphones. After increasing the volume a little more, it goes back to being even on both sides.


 


  Analog volume pots can be prone to channel imbalance at low volume settings. It's not exclusive to a brand, it's a characteristic of analog pots.


----------



## 021311

Quote: 





jube said:


> Does anyone else experience with their E9 that at very low volumes sound comes primarily from the right side?
> 
> I got an E9 a week ago, noticed this defect and sent it in for a replacement. My second E9 also has this same problem. At very very low volumes (which I like to listen to sometimes when I'm studying), it seems like volume comes mostly only from the ride side of the headphones. After increasing the volume a little more, it goes back to being even on both sides.


 
  That happens to all my amps.


----------



## svenski

Quote: 





jube said:


> Does anyone else experience with their E9 that at very low volumes sound comes primarily from the right side?
> 
> I got an E9 a week ago, noticed this defect and sent it in for a replacement. My second E9 also has this same problem. At very very low volumes (which I like to listen to sometimes when I'm studying), it seems like volume comes mostly only from the ride side of the headphones. After increasing the volume a little more, it goes back to being even on both sides.


 
  Same with mine. Its really only a problem at very low volumes. With my HD650 I sometimes switch over to low gain in order to get near the 9 o'clock position at very low volumes.


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





svenski said:


> Same with mine. Its really only a problem at very low volumes. With my HD650 I sometimes switch over to low gain in order to get near the 9 o'clock position at very low volumes.


 
   
  Then you should leave it on low gain. Having the pot at 9 o'clock or greater is ideal. 
   
  Just wondering...at what position do you have the pot when you're listening at nice, loud, enjoyable volumes with your 650s?  I'm curious since with my Ultrasone Pro 2500 I'm at already nice volume just shy of 9 o'clock which is where you say you have low volume! That goes to show how sensitive Ultrasones are I guess.
   
  EDIT: Scratch what I said about leaving your E9 on low gain. I wasn't thinking right and realized you do it on purpose so you can listen at low volumes when you want. But regardless, the pot at 9 o'clock is ideal. Cheers.


----------



## svenski

Quote: 





voohoo said:


> Then you should leave it on low gain. Having the pot at 9 o'clock or greater is ideal.
> 
> Just wondering...at what position do you have the pot when you're listening at nice, loud, enjoyable volumes with your 650s?  I'm curious since with my Ultrasone Pro 2500 I'm at already nice volume just shy of 9 o'clock which is where you say you have low volume! That goes to show how sensitive Ultrasones are I guess.
> 
> EDIT: Scratch what I said about leaving your E9 on low gain. I wasn't thinking right and realized you do it on purpose so you can listen at low volumes when you want. But regardless, the pot at 9 o'clock is ideal. Cheers.


 

 Yes normally I have the E9 on high gain. THe "loud volumes" certainly depend on the type of music. Uncompressed stuff such as some classic or Jazz I can get up to a max of 11 but not any higher. Otherwise 9-10 is more than sufficient.


----------



## scannon18

Is there a benefit to having an analog volume control as opposed to a digital?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think High Gain just sounds more dynamic than Low Gain even at similar decibel levels. Low Gain is more reserved in sound signature. I like the aggressiveness of the High Gain.


----------



## cegli

Quote: 





jube said:


> Does anyone else experience with their E9 that at very low volumes sound comes primarily from the right side?
> 
> I got an E9 a week ago, noticed this defect and sent it in for a replacement. My second E9 also has this same problem. At very very low volumes (which I like to listen to sometimes when I'm studying), it seems like volume comes mostly only from the ride side of the headphones. After increasing the volume a little more, it goes back to being even on both sides.


 

 Yes, this happens on all analog pots:
   

   
  Here's a link explaining it a bit better: http://www.nuforce.com/hp/support/analog-volume-graph.php


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I think High Gain just sounds more dynamic than Low Gain even at similar decibel levels. Low Gain is more reserved in sound signature. I like the aggressiveness of the High Gain.


 

 With the exception of the KSC75, you and I have very different cans. I dont like hi-gain on any of the amps I've owned, but I havent had to drive anything 'heavy' since I got rid of the K601 12 months ago. Horses for courses.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





cegli said:


> Yes, this happens on all analog pots:
> 
> 
> Here's a link explaining it a bit better: http://www.nuforce.com/hp/support/analog-volume-graph.php


 

 For this reason, some high end headphone amps have a concentric volume knob where the inner/outer rings can be rotated relative to each other to compensate for channel imbalance. 
   
  Jack


----------



## htamas

Hi,
  Have check my E9, if I can see also the problem [sound comes primarily from the right side] with lower volumes, but could not face it. My used cans were: AKG 240 Studio 600 ohm, KOSS UR/29 100 ohm, Creative Aurvana Live! 32 ohm. The E9 was connected to my PC using the DAC from the E7.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> Is there a benefit to having an analog volume control as opposed to a digital?


 


  Anybody?  So far it looks like digital is better (no imbalance at low volumes so far as I can tell with the E7).  But I imagine they chose analog for a reason


----------



## svenski

The analogue pot just feels a lot more convenient compared to the digital buttons, especially of you need to make a quick adjustment. My wife comes in on occasions wanting a word and I found it much easier to turn down the volume than removing my HD650. It also allows more subtle adjustments.


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> Anybody?  So far it looks like digital is better (no imbalance at low volumes so far as I can tell with the E7).  But I imagine they chose analog for a reason


 

 I believe I remember reading this, but I might be wrong...
   
  I think the people that prefer analog over digital are the audio purists. Supposedly a digital control implements an algorithm that effectively changes the original signal itself. It decodes it or whatever then re-encodes it to a very similar signal to the original but it is now louder/softer (please pardon the technicalities or lack thereof). Because of this, people want analog control so that they know that the digital signal is undisturbed and is as clean as possible. 
   
  Again, I might be pulling this out of my butt; not sure.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> Anybody?  So far it looks like digital is better (no imbalance at low volumes so far as I can tell with the E7).  But I imagine they chose analog for a reason


 

 The potentiometer ( analog volume knob ) have better sound quality because it is a passive component and will not install any distortion and noise. of course,  it come with adjustment noise and unbalance in the first segment . you can set the gain at low to avoid the unbalance. 
   
  the best position should be between 9:00 to 12:00 clock.


----------



## svenski

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The potentiometer ( analog volume knob ) have better sound quality because it is a passive component and will not install any distortion and noise. of course,  it come with adjustment noise and unbalance in the first segment . you can set the gain at low to avoid the unbalance.
> 
> the best position should be between 9:00 to 12:00 clock.


 

 Thanks for the clarification. While we are at it, I I have my E7/E9 on high gain with the HD650. On low gain I get the impression that the mids are a bit more recessed and it is less punchy. Is this possible or just placebo?


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





svenski said:


> Thanks for the clarification. While we are at it, I I have my E7/E9 on high gain with the HD650. On low gain I get the impression that the mids are a bit more recessed and it is less punchy. Is this possible or just placebo?


 

 I'm not at all surprised that such power-hungry headphones perform better on high gain.  Toggle the switch to whichever sounds better, I'm sure the effect is not entirely placebo


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The potentiometer ( analog volume knob ) have better sound quality because it is a passive component and will not install any distortion and noise. of course,  it come with adjustment noise and unbalance in the first segment . you can set the gain at low to avoid the unbalance.
> 
> the best position should be between 9:00 to 12:00 clock.


 

 thanks for the reply, that seems like a viable.  And, as mentioned, easier to adjust the volume.  But it was SQ I was interested in


----------



## genclaymore

I ordred my Fiio E9 Sat after selling my Xonar STX the same day, I was wondering Which Gain setting I would use for the AKG 702s Low or high.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Whatever gets you between 9 and 12 on the volume pot (the sweet spot for the E9). Ironically, I believe it will be both, so I'd just use whatever gets you nearest to 10-11. I haven't owned the K701 for awhile, but I believe High Gain got me to the right spot.


----------



## genclaymore

I got the amp earlier today and I enjoying it very much, My AKG 702s sound like a whole another headphone thru this amp. I glad I sold my Xonar STX to fund my Fiio E9 purchase.Now what left is for me to save up to put this Old A2 back into retirement. But with me enjoying my headphones while I save.


----------



## The Pell

I know that when headphones are plugged in, the line-out in back is cut off. But on my e9, when I unplug the headphones, the line out does not return. Has anyone else had that issue? 
   
  Assuming this is a problem, do I go back to where I bought it, or should I contact FiiO directly?


----------



## genclaymore

I think thats part of the design.


----------



## kite7

It is part of the design, either the output is through the headphone jacks or through the 3.5mm / RCA output at the rear but not simultaneously. I'd rather they made a switch of some sort than rather having to pull out the headphones every time one wants to listen to speakers; this procedure itself acts as a switch but it's not too convenient.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> It is part of the design, either the output is through the headphone jacks or through the 3.5mm / RCA output at the rear but not simultaneously. I'd rather they made a switch of some sort than rather having to pull out the headphones every time one wants to listen to speakers; this procedure itself acts as a switch but it's not too convenient.


 


  From what I've understood, the issue is that after unplugging the headphones, the RCA output doesn't switch on again. Could it be a faulty unit or is it something that happens with all E9 amps? And does a simple power off fix it?


----------



## The Pell

Quote: 





roller said:


> From what I've understood, the issue is that after unplugging the headphones, the RCA output doesn't switch on again. Could it be a faulty unit or is it something that happens with all E9 amps? And does a simple power off fix it?


 

 Correct. Im glad that it shuts down the line out when headphones are plugged in, but I want to to return to line out when I unplug them. By the way, Im using the 3.5mm line out jack.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's a pre-out, not a line out, meaning it's volume controlled by the E9. Make sure the E9 isn't at a low enough volume where you can't hear anything.


----------



## The Pell

Oops, I thought it was line out.... Either way, If I have the volume half way up, listening to powered speakers plugged into the pre-out, plug in headphones, and then unplug them (with out touching the volume on the amp or the speakers), still no sound.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Make sure the speakers are like desktop speakers and not full blown speakers.... the Pre-out wasn't meant for that.


----------



## The Pell

Yeah, they are logitech z-2300s.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





the pell said:


> Yeah, they are logitech z-2300s.


 


  Are those active speakers?  Use the line-out, forget the pre-out


----------



## The Pell

They connect with a 3.5mm jack. But, they work fine until headphones are plugged in (which should cut off the speakers), and then unplugged (at which time, I assume the audio would go back to the speakers).


----------



## will13xo

Pell,could it have something to do with your line in??


----------



## The Pell

No, because if I connect the headphones again, they work just fine. 
   
  Here is the full layout, and the way I can duplicate the issue.
   
  Connected from PC via USB to e9 with e7 docked. From the 3.5mm jack in the back, I have a set of active speakers. For testing purposes, I have the volume knobs on both the speakers and the amp set to the 12oclock  position. I start playing a song. I plug in my headphones into the 6.3mm jack in the front (Ultrasone Pro900s, if it makes a difference). I then unplug the headphones, and no sound comes from the speakers. I then plug in the headphones again, and sound comes back through the headphones. If I turn everything off, and wait a bit, and then turn on the e9 with only the speakers plugged into the rear, sound will come back to the speakers. Other than that, regardless of volume settings, there is no sound from the speakers after unplugging the headphones.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





the pell said:


> No, because if I connect the headphones again, they work just fine.
> 
> Here is the full layout, and the way I can duplicate the issue.
> 
> Connected from PC via USB to e9 with e7 docked. From the 3.5mm jack in the back, I have a set of active speakers. For testing purposes, I have the volume knobs on both the speakers and the amp set to the 12oclock  position. I start playing a song. I plug in my headphones into the 6.3mm jack in the front (Ultrasone Pro900s, if it makes a difference). I then unplug the headphones, and no sound comes from the speakers. I then plug in the headphones again, and sound comes back through the headphones. If I turn everything off, and wait a bit, and then turn on the e9 with only the speakers plugged into the rear, sound will come back to the speakers. Other than that, regardless of volume settings, there is no sound from the speakers after unplugging the headphones.


 
   
  Ok, you should send yours back, clearly there is something off here.  But when you get your new E9, remember to use the RCA line-out for your active speakers.  Forget about the 3.5mm pre-output, those are for passive speakers.


----------



## slidesear

I am using my FiiO E9 from the line out of my Asus Xonar STX with my headphones connected, but when the bass hits I can hear crackling sound coming from my speakers (which are connected via the LINE_OUT RCA out.) The problem doesn't appear to happen when the speakers are connected to the PRE_OUTPUT stereo jack.
   
   
  Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Jube

Quote: 





cegli said:


> Yes, this happens on all analog pots:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link explaining it a bit better: http://www.nuforce.com/hp/support/analog-volume-graph.php


 


  Thanks for that!


----------



## MrScary

slidesear said:


> I am using my FiiO E9 from the line out of my Asus Xonar STX with my headphones connected, but when the bass hits I can hear crackling sound coming from my speakers (which are connected via the LINE_OUT RCA out.) The problem doesn't appear to happen when the speakers are connected to the PRE_OUTPUT stereo jack.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem?




Thea Asus Xonar has driver issues and crackles when you use the line out I had to return mine because of this.. You can try the latest beta drivers and see if that fixes it but nothing fixed mine.


----------



## malexthekid

Hi all,
   
  Firstly I am relatively new to this scene.
   
  I have a question in regards to a pair of AKG Q 701s and if the FiiO E9 is suitable to driving them?  I will mostly be using it with portable mp3 devices, aka iPhone and HTC desire HD.
   
  I haven't purchased the headphones yet, however from what I have read they are what I am looking for, however my amplifier and cd player are currently packed away and will be for at least another 12 months, and I have read that the Q701s will require more drive than what mp3 players offer so I require a headphone amp in the meantime.
   
  I have also heard that people here are running the FiiO E7/E9 combo, which unfortunately is out of my price range to go for the both.  Is the E7 capable of driving headphones similar to the Q701s?  Or is it just not powerful enough.
   
  Thanks for any help that can be given.


----------



## estreeter

I owned the K601, by all accounts even harder to drive than the *701, and they took a lot of current : I believe the E9 would do the job nicely. Dont be deceived by the price - this little amp has plenty of power.


----------



## Mikesin

I hope you know that the AKG 'Q' 701's are the same headphones as the AKG 'K' 701/2's,  unless you are willing to pay the extra $ (if it does cost more that is) for a different color scheme and Quincy's brand on them, go ahead with them. 
 The FiiO E9 ( & Combo ) drives my K702's fine I would say, has plenty of power to spare. For portable use, you won't be able to use the E9 as it has to be plugged in, where the E7 doesn't. Search around for more experienced opinions about the FiiO's with K701/2 or wait for someone to respond here.
  
  Quote: 





malexthekid said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly I am relatively new to this scene.
> 
> ...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mikesin said:


> I hope you know that the AKG 'Q' 701's are the same headphones as the AKG 'K' 701/2's,  unless you are willing to pay the extra $ (if it does cost more that is) for a different color scheme and Quincy's brand on them, go ahead with them.
> The FiiO E9 ( & Combo ) drives my K702's fine I would say, has plenty of power to spare. For portable use, you won't be able to use the E9 as it has to be plugged in, where the E7 doesn't. Search around for more experienced opinions about the FiiO's with K701/2 or wait for someone to respond here.


 

 I'm with you - it was a blatant marketing exercise from a company well and truly out of ideas - but some here do claim that their Q701 sounds different to their K701. Beats me, but AKG just dont have anything to offer in 2011 as far as I'm concerned - even without paying LCD-2 money, companies like A-T and Beyerdynamic have so many good choices at the Q701's price point.


----------



## BournePerfect

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I owned the K601, by all accounts even harder to drive than the *701, and they took a lot of current : I believe the E9 would do the job nicely. Dont be deceived by the price - this little amp has plenty of power *gain*.


 

 Fixed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  -Daniel


----------



## cptindustry

Amazon currently has the e9 new for $92. Seems like a steal at this price.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Desktop-Headphone-Amplifier-Dock/dp/B004M172FY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311983887&sr=8-1


----------



## Wongton

Thanks for the review, this was quite helpful for me!


----------



## DarthStewart

A few (probably rather stupid) questions about the E9/E7 combo as I'm still a little unclear about them: 
   
   
  1) Does the E9 act as a dock for an iPod?
   
  2) What exactly does plugging the E7 into the E9 _do_? Does it actually improve the sound in anyway? 
   
  3) If I'm playing music from iTunes on my MacBook, is it a simple case of plugging a USB cable from the laptop into the amp?
   
   
  If someone could explain this to me as though I were a 5 year old, I would greatly appreciate that! (I'm sure the answer is within these many pages, but I'd rather have someone answer them simply and directly if possible. )
   
   
  Being new to this, I do apologise for the ignorance of the questions, I just want to be sure of all things before I part with my hard earned cash!
   
   
I'm also thinking about getting a pair of HD650s to go with the FiiO amp. I have a tube amp, but have decided I want a solid state amp to go with it.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





darthstewart said:


> 1) Does the E9 act as a dock for an iPod?
> 
> 2) What exactly does plugging the E7 into the E9 _do_? Does it actually improve the sound in anyway?
> 
> ...


 

 Hi
   
  [1] No - the E9 acts as a dock for the E7 - it has a different connector (an ipod won't fit).  Fiio also sell an amp called the E9i - which replaces the E7 dock with an iPod dock - but then of course you can't use an E7.
   
  [2] If you simply plug in the E9 to your laptop / pc - it is using (amping) the analogue signal from your onboard soundcard.  By adding the E7 docked, it takes the digital signal instead, and uses the DAC onboard the E7 to convert it to analogue.  The E7's DAC measures pretty well - and should be better than typical integrated (motherboard) sound chipsets.  The combination has been an improvement for me anyway.
   
  [3] If you have the E7/E9 combo - then yes - just plug into USB.  Double-check this first if you can though - I'm running Linux and Windows - not OSX.
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## Digital-Pride

1). With the standard E9 its docking section can only be used with the E7.  The E9i(a newer variant of the E9) however has ipod line docking ability.
   
  2). Docking the E7 into the E9 creates DAC and headphone amplifier combination.  The E7 will act as an external sound card while at the same time using the E9 as its amp.  The advantage here, is that many built-in PC sound cards are not quite up to the task of driving full size headphones like the HD650 for example, so an external soundcard headphone amp combo like the E7/E9 would power full size headphones significantly better while providing better overall sound quality thanks to the E7.
   
  3). Exactly.  Just make sure you use the usb cable provided with the E9.
   
  I hope I was able to answer questions.  If you have any more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## DarthStewart

Thank you, Digital-Pride! Very helpful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I didn't know about the E9i, and at only £10 more, I'll definitely go for that one. I quite like the sleek black look of these FiiO amps too.
   
  So I presume the E9i can connect with the E7 in the same way? (As it would be a little odd if it didn't.) I also presume the E9i with an iPod connected will drive some HD650s fine?
   
  (I'm not a "real" audiophile, but certainly more so than your average iPodie and clearly I like a quality sound... and I _do _so love the gadgets.)


----------



## Digital-Pride

I completely agree, Fiio's gadgets are quite nice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I think the E9i can only be docked with ipod line devices, though I'm not 100% sure.  You can still connect the E7 to the E9i by using Fiio's L7 kit.  This allows the E7 to be essentially "docked" to the E9i by connecting the E7 to the E9i using the E9i's 3.5mm line-in input.  Here's a visual illustration-
​


----------



## DarthStewart

Huh, okay. That just adds extra confusion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now I'm thinking it's just easier to go for the E9/E7 combo. Will it play music via the USB from an iPod by connecting it to the USB port on the back of the E9? As well as this, will plugging the E7 into the E9 dock (while the iPod is connected to the E9 via USB) make a considerable difference in sound output from the E9?
   
  This is more complicated than I had originally thought! Is there some kind of amp/iPod equation that helps me figure this all out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm sure the answer is simple, but getting there is a different matter it would seem!)
   
Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Riku540

iPods will not play through the E9 via USB.
   
  There's nothing confusing about it at all. iPods and the E7 do not have the same kind of dock connector; therefore you need to choose whether docking the E7 is more important in which you would get the E9, or if you would use your iPod more in which you should get the E9i. The other can be connected in the back via 3.5mm RCA.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Yeah, it can be a bit confusing at first, but it's actually a bit easier than it looks.  With an ipod docked to the E9i, the usb connection allows you have PC access to your ipod.  The E9's dock is for the E7, while the E9i's is for the ipod line.  Hmm, if you plan on using your ipod as your primary music source then you probably don't need the E7.  Your ipod and E9i should make an excellent match.


----------



## DarthStewart

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> There's nothing confusing about it at all.


 

 Few things are when you know how they work. As an example, using Schrodinger's equation to calculate the wavefuction for an electron with initial inputs isn't confusing to me since I know how to use it, but I'd like to see a non-physicist give it a go!  (Thanks for clearing things up, you guys are very helpful! )
   


  Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Yeah, it can be a bit confusing at first, but it's actually a bit easier than it looks.


 

 Yep. Thanks for your help again!


----------



## DarthStewart

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> iPods will not play through the E9 via USB.
> 
> There's nothing confusing about it at all. iPods and the E7 do not have the same kind of dock connector; therefore you need to choose whether docking the E7 is more important in which you would get the E9, or if you would use your iPod more in which you should get the E9i. The other can be connected in the back via 3.5mm RCA.


 

 Wait, I've just noticed: I was referring to connecting the iPod via the _BACK_ usb port, not the dock port. (I knew that the connectors would be different since they wouldn't sell the iPod specific dock E9i otherwise.)
   
  Are you saying that the E9 will _not_ play music from an iPod when connected via the USB in the back of the E9 device?


----------



## Riku540

Yes. The USB-B port on the back of the E9(i) is linked to the dock only. If you have the regular E9, this will allow the E7 to connect to your PC _through_ the E9, or as stated above, will allow your iPod to connect to your PC as if it were directly plugged in.
   
  Music will only be played through the E7 or iPod when docked. Otherwise, the only other input the allows music playback is the 3.5mm RCA input.


----------



## DarthStewart

Got it (I think). Thanks for the info. I've got that itch to buy some new gadgets.
   
  Oh the Jedi's are going to feel this one... (and by Jedi's, I mean my wallet).


----------



## luisgustavo1981

Hello someone could tell if he can play well E9 DT990PRO a Beyer?
 or if anyone used this setting and what it found??

 Thanks ...


----------



## Riku540

The E9 has more than enough power for the DT 990. Since the PRO version is 250 ohms, the low gain setting should suffice, but you can always use the high gain setting if needed. Generally you want whichever setting will keep you between 10 and 12 o'clock on the volume pot.


----------



## imackler

My second E9 (sold the first one, got another) has way more hiss when I turn the volume pot than the first one. Is there anything I can do about this? Was there a version that hisses more? Is this a manufacturer's problem?
  Thanks!


----------



## Digital-Pride

Hmm, another poster had a similar issue.  Do you get hiss when turning the volume knob only and or when there is no music playing?  If it's the latter then you might have a defective unit.  My E9 produces a slight staticy noise only when turning the volume knob, other than that it's quite silent.


----------



## Riku540

This is a well known issue with the E9. It's only a minor annoyance, but it's normal. James has covered this personally:
   
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> In typical carbon film potentiometer, the function is established by sliding a small piece of metal along a rounded carbon disk to control the resistance.
> 
> So, there will be noise generated by the mechanical action where the contacting points between the metal piece and the carbon disk sliding against each
> 
> ...


----------



## genclaymore

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Hmm, another poster had a similar issue.  Do you get hiss when turning the volume knob only and or when there is no music playing?  If it's the latter then you might have a defective unit.  My E9 produces a slight staticy noise only when turning the volume knob, other than that it's quite silent.


 

  
  Mine started to do this as well But  when nothing is playing. Some times it do not do it at all. then out the blue it starts back up.I'd open it up if i knew what screw driver to use, since I been wanting to change its op-amps.


----------



## firgoe

I have udac2 .. can i use it for E9 instead of E7?  Have anyone tried it before?


----------



## Riku540

Yes many have done that...
   
  It's just that the E7 and E9 are paired more often due to their obvious synergry. You will need a 3.5mm adapter. Unless you need an exponential increase in power such as for 600 ohm Beyers, you probably won't hear too much of a difference honestly.


----------



## genclaymore

My issues with that noise went away when I changed the cables I was using with shield  RCA to 3.5 ones that I bought from monoprice. After I did that I dont hear it at all now.


----------



## vanplan

Do I need them both to give me the full effect with a Sennheiser 598 and akg 601?

 I don't understand the difference between the E7 and E9. The e9 is an amp but the E7 is a way to equalize more bass etc. and also works as an external soundcard, but you can't turn it's volume up like an amp obviously, right?


----------



## Riku540

The E7 is a DAC and an amp, but a very weak amp at that. The E9 utilizes the E7's DAC which will offer superior sound from your computer unless you have a really nice soundcard, but has far more power to offer.
   
  Sennheiser and AKG headphones are known to be hard to drive; the E7 alone will not have enough power to push them to their full potential. Imagine your headphones are like nice sports cars, but you're filling them up with regular gas. In order for your sports cars to perform their best, they need that premium quality fuel. The E9 is like premium fuel, with rocket boosters to boot.


----------



## villageidiot

Hi all ! First post on the forums so be nice to me 
   
   
   
   
  My question is in regards to the E9 amp - I basically have a sound blaster x fi pcie card (which I'm quite fond of) and I do like how it performs in games and music, generally. Anyway, since my sound card uses a spdif output/input can I buy a seperate digital optical coaxial to analog rca converter and connect it to the E9 ? Will this be in anyway detrimental to any of my equipment?
   
  So basically, it will go like this:
   
  Sound card -------------------------------------> converter --------------------------------> fiio e9 ------------------------------> ATH - A500
   
  I will consider the e7/e9 combo if the method I mentioned above is not ideal, let alone possible.
   
  Oh, final question - will I gain much benefits with the ath a500 if I bought the fiio e9?
   
  Thanks for your time.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





villageidiot said:


> Hi all ! First post on the forums so be nice to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The E7 will override your sound card in which if you intend your sound card to be the source it will be a lost cause.
   
  FiiO already makes a S/PDIF converter:
FiiO D3 Digital to Analog Audio Converter - 192kHz/24bit Optical and Coaxial DAC
   
  The E9 only accepts 3.5mm input if not using the E7, so you will need an RCA to 3.5mm adapter as well.
   
  Quite honestly, Audio-Technica's are extremely easy to drive, especially the A500. You will not see a night and day difference and truthfully the improvement will be very small. However should you upgrade to more powerful headphones in the future, the E9 can push even the most power hungry flagship dynamic headphones available.


----------



## villageidiot

Lets just imagine that the e9 had a spdif input where I just directly plug the sound card to the amp; would I be getting the same audio results as if I was using the sound card ----> converter ------> amp method? Would I experience any nuances?
   
  And should I seriously look at getting the e7? How would it compare to the x fi I currently have? I'm pretty content with my sound card and will only ditch it if the e7 is marginally better.
   
  Thanks for the quick response btw !


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





villageidiot said:


> Lets just imagine that the e9 had a spdif input where I just directly plug the sound card to the amp; would I be getting the same audio results as if I was using the sound card ----> converter ------> amp method? Would I experience any nuances?
> 
> And should I seriously look at getting the e7? How would it compare to the x fi I currently have? I'm pretty content with my sound card and will only ditch it if the e7 is marginally better.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response btw !


 

 The difference between a true direct S/PDIF connection and the adapters is so small that it is debatable weather or not the difference is even audible. If anything, it's nothing more than a less-than-ideal solution; in other words "not as pretty" as having a direct S/PDIF connection.
   
  The E7 is an entry level DAC intended for those who have stock onboard sound. You will likely not notice a difference between the E7 and your X-Fi. Tech spec wise, your X-Fi is actually better than the E7 as the E7 only supports up to 16bit/48kHz audio, where as your X-Fi supports 24bit, and I'm guessing either 96kHz or 192kHz audio. Even though majority of music is only in 16bit/44kHz format, the greater potential is there and is likely to be taken advantage of by your games.
   
  Just like the difference between direct S/PDIF vs. the adapter connection I explained above, the only thing you would noticeably gain from investing in the E7 is a "prettier" setup.


----------



## gavinfabl

I have been using my Fiio E7/E9 for sometime now. However, I just got a MF V-DAC & V-PSU and I am now using these instead of the E7. Difference is night and day with my FA-003 cans. The V equipment is astonishing good and work very well with the E9.


----------



## Devlin

I almost just bought a ASUS Xonar Essence STX for my desktop (cancelled the order with Amazon) until I remembered I have an E7, so I've ordered an E9 instead, I mainly use my HD595's with my PC and I already know the E7 improves the sound GREATLY from that of the onboard on my Asus P67 PRO Mobo.

Anyways, good choice cancelling the soundcard?

Is it worth getting some AKG 701/2's at some point or are the HD595's on a similar level?


I'll give this combo a whirl with my SM3 v2's as well.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





devlin said:


> I almost just bought a ASUS Xonar Essence STX for my desktop (cancelled the order with Amazon) until I remembered I have an E7, so I've ordered an E9 instead, I mainly use my HD595's with my PC and I already know the E7 improves the sound GREATLY from that of the onboard on my Asus P67 PRO Mobo.
> 
> Anyways, good choice cancelling the soundcard?
> 
> ...


 

 E7 is not a match for Essence..
  You just can't compare them..
  Essence is an audiophile proffesional soundcard and E7 is just an o.k entry level DAC..
  Bad choice there...


----------



## Devlin

I already have an E7 as I said above.
   
  Odd because a review of the Essence on here said it barely increased the quality beyond that of the onboard chip someone was using so I avoided it.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





devlin said:


> I already have an E7 as I said above.
> 
> Odd because a review of the Essence on here said it barely increased the quality beyond that of the onboard chip someone was using so I avoided it.


 

 That guy was drunk...


----------



## genclaymore

Devlin the guy who did that review didnt know what he was doing, He also most be tone deaf or had cheap speakers or headphones.  You can later on use the Fiio E9 with the ST/X RCA outputs, as the outputs on that card as well as the X-Fi HD are very good. either one of those would make a good Dac with the fiio E9. But year as some one said E7 is a entry Dac.


----------



## Croozer

devlin said:


> I already have an E7 as I said above.
> 
> Odd because a review of the Essence on here said it barely increased the quality beyond that of the onboard chip someone was using so I avoided it.




You can read written replies all day but the only opinion that matters is your own two ears, if you are satisfied with the sound of the E7 then so be it.


----------



## jto168

Hello all E9 owners and enthusiasts!
   
  I just became an E9 owner this weekend and have a few questions about configuring the amp with media players (Windows 7).
   
  Here is how I have connected the E9:
   

 PC line out - > E9 line in via 3.5mm interconnect
 E9 RCA line out -> Logitech desktop speakers via RCA to 3.5mm female
 PC USB -> E9 USB in
 E7 docked into E9
   
  I am under the impression that the E7+E9 act as two devices: DAC and AMP.
  When I configured the output of my media players, I choose the USB DAC devices (see below).
   
  Right now, my ouput in the following media players is as follows:
   
*Winamp:* DirectSound Output, Device USB Audio DAC
*Foobar:* WASAPI Output, Device USB Audio DAC
   
  My question is, how should I configure my media players to best utilize the combination of E7+E9?
   
  When I remove the E7, do I need to reconfigure the outputs in my media players to utilize the E9 as an amp only?
   
  With the E7 docked, does it make a difference if I specifcally select USB Audio DAC as the output device?
  Or is the E7+E9 able to act as a DAC/AMP combination on its own if I select the output on my media player as Speakers (on-board audio device)?


----------



## lowrider007

Hello guys,
   
  Thinking of picking up an E9, just wondering how to integrate it into my set-up, currently I'm using a 3 channel DJ mixer to power my AKG 240 MK II's (soon to be upgraded to the K702's) I'd like to keep my mixer in my set-up as it's very useful as I have multiple audio sources that run through it, my main audio source is my PC using an x-fi that runs into channel 1 on the mixer, so where do I fit the E9 in my set-up?, I have a 'Master' and 'Booth' L&R phono output on my mixer, I was thinking that I run one of those into the E9? is that how normally people connect headphone amps to a mixer?
   
  Cheers.
   
  Rob.


----------



## genclaymore

jto when you take the Fiio E7 out you gonna have to  connect the 3.5 line in into your sound card, When the E7 is in you use usb. As the E9 will only act like a usb dac amp when the E7 is in the dock when its not it becomes a non usb amp.The Logitech speakers will go to the 3.5 out which is the pre-amp out which is used for speakers that are powered and have their own amplifier in them. Which this case your logitech speakers.  The RCA out are amped and when your plug in power speakers it double amps them. The RCA out is for speakers that do not have a amp or powered.
   
  Low rider You can put the Fiio E9 between the X-FI and the DJ mixer then use the Pre-amp out to the DJ mixer as the RCA out is amped while the Pre-amp output isnt. Then you would just plug the AKGs into the front headphone jack.


----------



## jto168

Quote: 





genclaymore said:


> jto when you take the Fiio E7 out you gonna have to  connect the 3.5 line in into your sound card, When the E7 is in you use usb. As the E9 will only act like a usb dac amp when the E7 is in the dock when its not it becomes a non usb amp.The Logitech speakers will go to the 3.5 out which is the pre-amp out which is used for speakers that are powered and have their own amplifier in them. Which this case your logitech speakers.  The RCA out are amped and when your plug in power speakers it double amps them. The RCA out is for speakers that do not have a amp or powered.
> 
> Low rider You can put the Fiio E9 between the X-FI and the DJ mixer then use the Pre-amp out to the DJ mixer as the RCA out is amped while the Pre-amp output isnt. Then you would just plug the AKGs into the front headphone jack.


 
   
  Thanks for your input.
   
  I'll change the connection from the speakers to the 3.5mm pre-out instead of the RCA line out.


----------



## jto168

Still a bit confused as to which output I should use from the E9 when connecting to a set of desktop speakers (Logitech, powered)...
   
  Please correct me if I am wrong here.
   
  From what I have read in this thread, when speakers are connected via tha RCA Line Out, volume control is still retained by the speakers. This type of connection double-amps the signal.
   
  When speakers are connected via the 3.5mm Pre_Output, volume control is shifted to the E9. In this type of connection, the E9 acts as an amplifier for the speakers.
   
  I am still deciding whether I want to retain volume control on the speakers themselves or if I want to utilize the E9's knob as the master volume control.
   
  My question is, which type of connection gives the cleanest sound to the speakers?
   
  Safety concerns: Is there any danger of connecting active/powered speakers to the RCA Line Out?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





jto168 said:


> Still a bit confused as to which output I should use from the E9 when connecting to a set of desktop speakers (Logitech, powered)...
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong here.
> 
> ...


 

 The RCA output is line-level with no amplification. The above poster is incorrect. No double amplification is being performed using the RCA output.
   
  Using the 3.5mm preout will double amplify, and degrade the signal quality.
   
  There are very few reasons to preamp, such as not getting enough volume/gain from active speakers own volume control, or in the case of passive speakers that do not have their own volume control. So in almost all cases, the RCA output is the ideal connection for active speakers, which will deliver the best possible signal quality, and yes it is safe.


----------



## jto168

riku540 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for the detailed explanation! 

I currently have it connected via RCA line out and the ability to control the volume on the speakers directly is good for my needs.

Sent from my R800a using Tapatalk


----------



## d8n0g

Was wondering how this fares with the xonar essence using line out driving grados and akg's?


----------



## genclaymore

I knew one of the outputs was amp but Got the two output confused between each other.


----------



## RJ Hythloday

This was looking like a good combo, but it sounds like the E7 as a portable will be useless for my phone that only has a headphone jack and micro hdmi.


----------



## Bazirker

i wouldn't go so far as to say the E7 is useless as a portable amp, although it definitely isn't the best choice if you need to drive some serious phones. It adds enough juice to my M50's to improve their sound noticeabley, but I tried it with HD800's....yeah no. I would think the E7 is sufficient for driving most IEM's without trouble.


----------



## jto168

Quote: 





genclaymore said:


> I knew one of the outputs was amp but Got the two output confused between each other.


 


  No worries!
   
  I was scratching my head a bit when I read your post, as the outputs were labelled in such a way that I thought the RCAs were line level out and the 3.5mm OUT was pre-amplified (PRE_OUT).
  Then I was wondering why you said the reverse of what I thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  All solved now and enjoying the E7/E9 combo a lot.


----------



## scannon18

I don't want to make any waves by bringing up the fact that burn in significantly improves the sound quality of the E9.
   
  However, burn in (200 hrs) significantly improves the sound quality of the E9.  At first it was bright, muddled, bloated.  Now its smooth as silk, clean as glacial water.


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





jto168 said:


> Here is how I have connected the E9:
> 
> 
> PC line out - > E9 line in via 3.5mm interconnect
> ...


 

  
  When using Winamp via DS Output, you don';t need to do anyhthing. The moment you unplug the E7, it stays fixed and you can plug the E9 in however which way you have (likely using headphone out to E9's 3.5mm line in).
   
  With yoru Foobar Wasapi, removing the E7 while it is in play will cause an error and you will need to shut down Fubar and restart it again before you can use it. Such is the headache of Wasapi, but the SQ is worth it.
   
  There's nothing special to do to make use of the E7/E9, just use your Mediaplayers like you usually do. You are already aware of Asio/Wasapi I assume so do what you usually do.
   
  There is no difference in selecting the output device. just know that changing the selection on Wasapi or Asio will cause problems (fixed by restart).
   
  I am not sure about your last question I do not quite understand it.


----------



## khoi14021993

Anyone knows if these combos are good?
  HD650 + e7/e9
  HD25 + e7


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





khoi14021993 said:


> Anyone knows if these combos are good?
> HD650 + e7/e9
> HD25 + e7


 


  I am interested in the HD650 combo as well; I few comments were posted earlier in this thread suggesting that the E7/E9 is quite adequate to drive the HD650.  That said, I would also be appreciative of comments on the sonic properties this pairing, i.e. not just if the amp combo can drive the HD650 but if it is a good synergy and how the sound quality is affected.


----------



## svenski

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> I don't want to make any waves by bringing up the fact that burn in significantly improves the sound quality of the E9.
> 
> However, burn in (200 hrs) significantly improves the sound quality of the E9.  At first it was bright, muddled, bloated.  Now its smooth as silk, clean as glacial water.


 

 Personally I like the 650 E7/E9 combo given the low budget for the E7/E9. The E7 alone seems a bit muddy probably because of the inadequate amplification. With the E9 the response is crystal clear and well balanced. Given the otherwise often quoted bass heavy characteristics of the HD650 I would say that the E9 does not bring this out as much I would have expected. Something more mature such as the Lyr may bring this out a bit more.
  Quote: 





bazirker said:


> I am interested in the HD650 combo as well; I few comments were posted earlier in this thread suggesting that the E7/E9 is quite adequate to drive the HD650.  That said, I would also be appreciative of comments on the sonic properties this pairing, i.e. not just if the amp combo can drive the HD650 but if it is a good synergy and how the sound quality is affected.


----------



## jto168

Quote: 





mochan said:


> When using Winamp via DS Output, you don';t need to do anyhthing. The moment you unplug the E7, it stays fixed and you can plug the E9 in however which way you have (likely using headphone out to E9's 3.5mm line in).
> With yoru Foobar Wasapi, removing the E7 while it is in play will cause an error and you will need to shut down Fubar and restart it again before you can use it. Such is the headache of Wasapi, but the SQ is worth it.
> 
> There's nothing special to do to make use of the E7/E9, just use your Mediaplayers like you usually do. You are already aware of Asio/Wasapi I assume so do what you usually do.
> ...


 

 Hi Mochan,
   
  Thanks for your reply. After a bit of experimenting I was able to figure it out and I got things working the way I want!
   
  I've opted not to connect my PC headphone/speaker out to the E9 3.5mm line-in as the E7 is pretty much permanently docked in my E9.
  I understand that I need to use the E9's line-in connection when I remove the E7 if I want to continuing utilizing the E9's amp.
   
  In WinAmp, I had two devices detected and I was not sure if I should choose DirectSound (default device) or specifically choose the USB DAC. See, I was unsure whether the selection of the device would affect how the E7+E9 would perform as DAC/AMP. Because my E7+E9 is connected via USB only, the selection of either device would not matter since the USB DAC was basically the default DirectSound device.
  
  In Foobar, I specifically selected WASAPI - USB DAC as the output format and device. All OK here 
   
  In regards to my last question, at the time, I had the E7+E9 connected via USB *and* line-in (PC speaker/headphone out -> E9 line in).
  When I had this connection, I had more than two devices for DirectSound and WASAPI output formats: (USB DAC, speakers).
   
  My question was, if I selected DirectSound (Speakers), would the E7+E9 still act as a DAC and AMP?
  I tried a few different configurations and concluded that since the sound was passed through the 3.5mm interconnect, the the E9 would only act as an AMP.
   
  It was only when I selected DirectSound (USB DAC) or WASAPI (USB DAC) that the E7+E9 would perform as as both a DAC and AMP.


----------



## jto168

One thing I've noticed about the FiiO E7+E9 in Windows 7:
   
  - When I connected the E9 via USB *and* line-in, I can only hear music if I select DirectSound / WASAPI (speakers) in Winamp/Foobar
  - Selecting DirectSound / WASAPI (USB DAC) does not produce any sound in Winamp/Foobar
  - When I unplug the 3.5mm line-in, only then do I hear music in Winamp/Foobar (with DirectSound-USB DAC / WASAPI-USB DAC selected, respectively)
   
  Seems like the 3.5mm line-in takes priority over the USB for the E9?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





jto168 said:


> Seems like the 3.5mm line-in takes priority over the USB for the E9?


 
   
  Yes.


----------



## jto168

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Yes.


 


  Thanks for confirming my suspicions.


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





svenski said:


> Personally I like the 650 E7/E9 combo given the low budget for the E7/E9. The E7 alone seems a bit muddy probably because of the inadequate amplification. With the E9 the response is crystal clear and well balanced. Given the otherwise often quoted bass heavy characteristics of the HD650 I would say that the E9 does not bring this out as much I would have expected. Something more mature such as the Lyr may bring this out a bit more.


 

 Thanks for this, the "quoted bass heavy characteristics of the HD650" are what I'm after.


----------



## controlmajortom

Quick question since I just received my E9 today.
   
  I'm currently using the E7/E9 with WASAPI/Foobar and it works fine, but if I watch a youtube video or something, my laptop uses the speakers instead of the E7/E9. How do I make the E7/E9 the default speaker for everything?


----------



## svenski

In Win7 go to control panel/hardware and sound /sound. click on "manage audio device" and under "playback" make the "USB Audio DAC" the default audio device by selecting it than then click on "set default". It should then have the green tick on it.
  I actually use my internal card for the speakers for TV etc most of the time and the E7/E9 combo is set up for one of my foobar installations just for music. I have a second foobar installation which has the sound routed to the internal soundcard.
   
   
  Quote: 





controlmajortom said:


> Quick question since I just received my E9 today.
> 
> I'm currently using the E7/E9 with WASAPI/Foobar and it works fine, but if I watch a youtube video or something, my laptop uses the speakers instead of the E7/E9. How do I make the E7/E9 the default speaker for everything?


----------



## controlmajortom

I tried that actually, but it's still not working.
   
  EDIT: Nvm, I fixed it. Changing from WASAPI to the default did the trick.
  Quote: 





svenski said:


> In Win7 go to control panel/hardware and sound /sound. click on "manage audio device" and under "playback" make the "USB Audio DAC" the default audio device by selecting it than then click on "set default". It should then have the green tick on it.
> I actually use my internal card for the speakers for TV etc most of the time and the E7/E9 combo is set up for one of my foobar installations just for music. I have a second foobar installation which has the sound routed to the internal soundcard.


----------



## Riku540

You also need to exit and reopen your player for the change to take effect.


----------



## d8n0g

my question is, would it be ideal to sell my asus xonar essence and go with the e9/e7 combo or just get an e9 what would be more beneficial.  I will ultimately be using the denon d2000.  Does the e9 have swappable opamps?


----------



## will13xo

i've been enjoying my e7/e9 combo (pre-oredered from miccastore.com) every day since it i set it up. i know its old news,but today i connected my l7 via splitter to the line in so i dont have to manually switch inputs anymore. didnt think it could get any better with this combo. its a nice pick-me up after reading the x3 is on hold. again,cheers fiio. looking forward to next


----------



## Mochan

The E7 and L7 is such an awesome combo. So low-cost, but an incredible USB DAC.  Apparently the D3 though is a much better DAC at less than half the cost! Donunus has replaced his E7 with the D3 -- but the D3 is a coax/optical DAC. I'll wait to see the D5.
  
  Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Thanks for this, the "quoted bass heavy characteristics of the HD650" are what I'm after.


 

  
  The E9 is not a bassy amp at all. It is a little on the brighter side, but I hesitate to call it bright. It's very liquid and neutral, with great great great mids. But it will not emphasize the bass of any headphone. It is not a bassy amp. Songs with bass, on a bassy headphone, will be bassy. But the E9 will not add its own.
   
  that's why I keep a few separate bassy amps when I am looking for bass (E7, X02, A1). The E9 I keep when I am looking for clarity and awesome mids.


----------



## Solrighal

I have a couple of questions regarding this amp that I'm unable to find answers for with the search function.
   
  What effect does this amp have on Shure SRH-840's? Does it make any difference at all?
   
  If I were to buy the E9 how would I go about connecting a pair of active near-field monitors? Is it even possible and can this amp supply a decent enough signal?
   
  I would be connecting it to my soundcard (see sig) via the RCA connectors (I assume).
   
  If all this can be made to work and if it improves the sound through my Shure's would it be reasonable to expect a further increase in quality if I were to add an E7?
   
  Sorry for all the questions. I very much look forward to reading the replies.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





solrighal said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding this amp that I'm unable to find answers for with the search function.
> 
> What effect does this amp have on Shure SRH-840's? Does it make any difference at all?
> 
> ...


 


  it makes them better.  lol mostly more detail, not used for ages so cant say much more than that.
   
  just use the phono outs on the back to the active speakers
   
  well adding the e7 would make it better if its a better dac than what your currently using (its quite a good dac in there)


----------



## genclaymore

If you listen to music at 24bit/96Hz then you will not like it as the dac in the E7 is limited up to 16bit/48kHz. But if you don't it be a good choice. But be warn as soon you remove the E7 from the top of the E9 the usb dac amp function will be disable. Personally if i was you I would keep using the M-Audio with the Fiio E9. unless the M audio is annoying you to the point you wanna change from it.


----------



## Solrighal

Thanks for the reply Mark. If I was to use the Phono outs from the E9 to the speakers I guess I'd have to use the 3.5mm line in? That would mean sourcing a cable with Phonos' at one end and 3.5mm at the other as my soundcard only has phono outs, hmmm. As far as DAC's are concerned I have no idea how good my current one is, lol.
   
  Just out of curiosity, do you work for Advanced MP3 Players? If so do you know if their store price is the same as their online price? I omly ask because I intend to be down in Auld Reekie and I could always pop into their Ocean Terminal shop and pick the amp up in person. Another thing - if you're not using the E9 any more do you mind my asking what you've moved on to?


----------



## Solrighal

Quote: 





genclaymore said:


> If you listen to music at 24bit/96Hz then you will not like it as the dac in the E7 is limited up to 16bit/48kHz. But if you don't it be a good choice. But be warn as soon you remove the E7 from the top of the E9 the usb dac amp function will be disable. Personally if i was you I would keep using the M-Audio with the Fiio E9. unless the M audio is annoying you to the point you wanna change from it.


 


  That's good to know. I don't listen to 24bit recordings so no problem there. It would certainly be cheaper to retain the soundcard. My only real reason for a new amp is that my current one (see sig) is dying. The only reliable way to get it is to give it a big thump on the top casing as the power switch is on the way out, lol. Not good. Since the jury seems to be out on whether the headphone output found in integrated amps is any good or not I thought I'd take the plunge and get a headphone amp which had the ability to pass the signal on to a pair of active monitors as I've always fancied that option. Are there any other reasonably cheap hadphone amps out there which would allow me to do this?


----------



## Ziilot

If I use E9+E7 with my active speakers and plug in my headphones at the same time, will speakers be muted?
   
  Other question.. I currently have Shanling PH100 + Beresford Caiman for my AKG K601's. Would this Fiio combo be bad choise instead?


----------



## blackmoly

I love my e9 so much that i did some modifications with it and made it portable!...lol
  the e9 has POWER!
   
   
  my modified e9:
   
  replaced caps with sprague, m caps, ero caps
   

   

   
  i removed the e7 dock (doesn't have good synergy with the e9) and place a metal mesh
   

   
  i also made it  portable to drive my yamaha HP 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  batteries are 12 AA batteries @ 2100mah each in series

   
  all 12 inside the aluminum case

   
  around 14.77 vdc

   
  test run
   
  diy imod (black gates) --> denko LOD to RCA--> modifed portable e9

   

   
  final built:
   
  smoked black acrylic with hex screws and cf finish
  front

  back

   

   

   
  i'm still doing my diy low profile LOD to RCAs using mundorf gold/ silver
   

   
  battery life is impressive so far, been using it for a total of 10 hours already and it's still running, will post if how long the battery life when it finally drains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vol is 12-2 o'clock on low gain driving my power hungry Yamaha HP 2.
   
  thanks for looking.


----------



## firev1

Holy crap, thats wicked sick, NICE WORK!


----------



## mark2410

OMG that is the most mental set up i have ever seen!!!
   
   
  sir, i bow before you.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Sir, that is the most epic portable rig I've ever seen!  Well done!  You really should show it off *here*, to really gain some well deserved recognition.


----------



## blackmoly

thanks for the appreciation guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just an update it clocked at 14 hours playtime on it's first full charging, hopefully the playtime will add an hour or two on succeeding charges.
   
  here's some updated pics:
   
  replaced the screws and engraved my nick on it

   

   
  with my beloved vintage hp 2
   

   
  @digital
   
  thanks dude, will post it there...i hope its not OT...lol


----------



## SpudHarris

Thant really is cool mate...
   
  Can I ask what Opamps you have in there?


----------



## genclaymore

That look very neat, I wish I was that handy with tools, Then I could do something like that with my Fiio E9. Make it more roomy to fit Distree op-amps and easier to access the inside.  Fiio Should sell another fiio E9 in a bigger case without the E7 slot on top and even improve the Fiio E9 with better caps, and of course different op-amps. Tho I would just change them any way.


----------



## Bazirker

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow that's awesome.


----------



## Merck

I bet that setup sounds pretty good.


----------



## estreeter

@blackmoly, that is just awesome. I hope Feiao is still browsing this epic thread from time-to-time - I still consider the E9 to be the best thing Fiio has done, purely in terms of bang-for-buck, and I think you have just moved the goalposts. Well done.


----------



## genclaymore

I Agree I just wish the Fiio E9 was in a bigger and easier to open case And not use Torx Screws. Even tho I figure out a way to change my headphone out op-amps in my Fiio E9. Just wish they made a new Rev of the Fiio E9, bigger case for more room and more spacing between op-amp sockets for odd sizes dual to single op-amp adapters without the hassle of the current case.


----------



## estreeter

Must be the only Head-Fier in history to ask for a BIGGER case !


----------



## Bazirker

Currently trying out the Fiio E7/E9 combo with my new Beyerdynamic DT990 600 ohm phones.  While I don't know if I can say the amp is the optimal choice for driving these phones (I don't have access to any other amps to try), I can say it is sufficient to drive them.  These phones sound niiiiiiiiiiice....


----------



## ACDOAN

I have decided to get my feet wet with the Fiio 9 head amp. I tried to hook the Fiio 9 via the mini USB port input to my Sony laptop full size USB port but my laptop does not recognize the USB device. My question is 1. what the provided USB is for? 2. If  I use the Y RCA cables then the El-Cheapo DAC of the lap top( from the laptop headphone out) will do the D & A conversion. so what the use for the better DAC of the Fii 9 ?
   
  Please help.


----------



## greggie

Quote: 





acdoan said:


> I have decided to get my feet wet with the Fiio 9 head amp. I tried to hook the Fiio 9 via the mini USB port input to my Sony laptop full size USB port but my laptop does not recognize the USB device. My question is 1. what the provided USB is for? 2. If  I use the Y RCA cables then the El-Cheapo DAC of the lap top( from the laptop headphone out) will do the D & A conversion. so what the use for the better DAC of the Fii 9 ?
> 
> Please help.


 


  The E9 has no built-in DAC.  It has a dock for the E7 DAC.  The USB is passed through to the E7.


----------



## ACDOAN

Thank you. Now I know.


----------



## shinji97

donno where to post this.... but currently amazon is listing their e9 for $28 only...
http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Desktop-Headphone-Amplifier-Dock/dp/B004M172FY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320995310&sr=8-1
  sadly they do not mail to my canadian address =(...


----------



## Aaron1006

Quote: 





shinji97 said:


> donno where to post this.... but currently amazon is listing their e9 for $28 only...
> http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Desktop-Headphone-Amplifier-Dock/dp/B004M172FY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320995310&sr=8-1
> sadly they do not mail to my canadian address =(...


 


  I just saw this too and was looking for where to post it.... What is going on with it? And it's from multiple sellers too..


----------



## Aaron1006

Damn after seeing that for $28 and not having any way to buy it, as I don't have a credit card or bank account or anything, I drove to Meijer at 4 am, bought a $25 Visa gift card, put $5 in change in the Coinstar machine for an Amazon voucher and hurried back to order one before they were gone! Quite the intense night, now I just hope that the orders go through. It has to be an error right? But the weird thing is that practically all of the big sellers are selling it for that price.


----------



## bmichael

It could definitely be an error, because a lot of the seller pricing is just determined algorithmically based on the other seller prices, you know? So if one seller accidentally prices it at $28, the other sellers may have rules in effect to price theirs the same.


----------



## RallyMaster

Definitely went in for one. If it goes through, this could be my cheapest amplifier purchase ever.


----------



## yifu

I reckon it's probably a mistake, Amazon had PS3s for 60 dollars last year and those who rushed to buy it found that Amazon later refused to honour the purchases...


----------



## doghouse

I just ordered one too. I hope the price isnt a mistake. I'll still get yelled at by the wife, but for that price, you cant beat this amp. Its worth the heat : )


----------



## runnin17

Well I have Amazon prime and ordered one with $3.99 overnight shipping. Expected to get my tomorrow. Should be fun


----------



## doghouse

The slick dealers are saying it was supposed to be the d3, but the price mistake came from displaying the e9  for the d3 price. Anyone who ordered the E9 from micca for 28$ may just get the d3 instead, or get their order canceled. Other distrubuters may just send the E9. I had mine ordered from micca, so I doubt I'll get an E9 : (


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





doghouse said:


> I just ordered one too. I hope the price isnt a mistake. I'll still get yelled at by the wife, but for that price, you cant beat this amp. Its worth the heat : )


 


  I guess you are in the doghouse now


----------



## Voohoo

Has anyone experience imbalance in their E9? And I am NOT talking about low volume level imbalance. I have my knob at about 10-11 o'clock and I still get imbalance that favors a louder right channel. It's maybe 15% perceived louder. I'm becoming extremely annoyed. This is something that I just noticed a day or two ago. I never had problems before this.
   
  At first I thought my HE-4s were messed up but I'm after investigating I have pinpointed the problem to be the E9. Whether I play with the E7 docked through USB, or from the line-in on the back, I get the channel imbalance. At first I was sure that it was the dock connection but this doesn't seem to be the case since imbalance is evident from line-in sources. 
   
  Also, I hear the imbalance in both the 1/4" and 3.5mm outputs. Changing volume appears to have no effect on the imbalance. 
   
  *sigh*, this is seriously ruining my life right now, haha. Anyone have any ideas? 
  I've been wanting to upgrade to a new amp anyway, but I'm determined to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## genclaymore

I never had your issue at all, I use the Line in input ever since I got the Fiio E9.Maybe theres something loose inside the Fiio E9, or maybe the opamps are going bad. If its the opamps that causing it you can easy replace those.


----------



## Aaron1006

I haven't heard your problem Voohoo. Coming straight from laptop soundcard to E9 (waiting for E7 to come still) and no imbalance unless it's extremely low volume which I never listed to that low anyways. Have you tried both gain settings?


----------



## Voohoo

Yes, I have.
  I'm sure the problem lies close to the headphone outs. I don't know anything about amp internals but since both headphone outs see the imbalance issue, you can narrow the problem to be somewhere right around there. This is also supported by the fact that the problem persists with both USB and line-in. There's just some mechanical issue but I don't know what.


----------



## Aaron1006

Quote: 





voohoo said:


> Yes, I have.
> I'm sure the problem lies close to the headphone outs. I don't know anything about amp internals but since both headphone outs see the imbalance issue, you can narrow the problem to be somewhere right around there. This is also supported by the fact that the problem persists with both USB and line-in. There's just some mechanical issue but I don't know what.


 


  Idk much about internals either, but maybe ask about a refund or repair from Fiio? Also, random question, how does the E7+E9 pair with the HE-4?


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





aaron1006 said:


> Idk much about internals either, but maybe ask about a refund or repair from Fiio? Also, random question, how does the E7+E9 pair with the HE-4?


 

 Yea, I should just try to get it repaired/replaced.
   
  Um, I can't say too much about the performance of the E7+E9 with the HE-4, simply because I have no other amps to compare. Contrary to popular belief, the HE-4s don't need gobs of power to sound good, but will need gobs of power to sound their best. However, you certainly wouldn't want to power the HE-4 with something weaker than the E9. The E9 allows the HE-4 to have forward mids, but at the same time everything can sound too forward for my tastes. Mad Lust Envy had both the E7+E9 and Schiit Lyr and said that sometimes he preferred the E9 for its forward presentation. As always, it boils down to your own personal preference. But the Lyr can't be beat in terms of control, fullness, and musicality (compared to the E9) when paired with the HE-4. Overall I am satisfied with the E7+E9 and HE-4 pairing. However, I'm really itching to upgrade my amp and DAC. Given the sharp and forward sound signature of the HE-4, tube amps would be the ideal route.


----------



## borizm

FiiO E9 is nice looking, bad sounding... electronics trash - nothing more. It's a little better than FiiO E7 in a matter of amping (decent potentiometer instead of electronic volume control in E7), but both are worthless by messing the sound to the level of a cheap sub Hi-Fi electronics - the sound is really ugly!

 If you have or/and like FiiO E7 as a DAC for some reason (I rather prefer very old multibit, cheap TDA1543), I recommend to buy FiiO L7, which is a cheap and simple connector to E7, skipping volume control IC and infamous TI Direct Path headphone amplifier of E7. L7 has a [mini]jack 3.5mm connector, and mini USB as well. The sound from L7 is much, much better than from headphone output of E7 or E9, but need to be amplified (at least by a current buffer).

 FiiO E9 is truly worthless (like E5) - skip it, or you will be disappointed (it has a three op-amps and one TI head-amp in the path of the sound - summary: four internally overcomplicated and sonically sh1tty IC's, messing, intermodulating THE SOUND!). Is better to find some very simple A-class current buffer on ebay, or DIY kit of discrete [no op-amps!!!] JFET/MOSFET amp like this excellent, [IMHO] high-end Chinese "Breeze Audio E4" DIY kit, which topology is almost identical to more than decent Excelinear Hafler 9270.
   
  EDIT:
  I have a FiiO E7, L7 and I had for a few days this... this... this... FiiO E9 [borrowed from a friend].
  I was comparing it to the plain and perfect cable - to no amping, because I have a DIY 4 x TDA1543 DAC, which this DAC chips alone (!!!) produce enough power [current] to run directly any one of my 250/600 ohm headphones without any additional op-amps, buffers, ICs, etc, etc. Dumping factor is the only problem for my 4 x TDA1543 driving phones directly, especially in case of bassy headphones like DT990, but the sound is like a living gold (in most cases, because of this duping factor - I have to make a A-class MOSFET current buffer to compare with "Breeze Audio E4").
  My friend has fresh experience with his FiiO E9 and "Breeze Audio E4" DIY kit which I've assembled for him. There is a huge distance between them in favour to the "Breeze Audio E4" as a properly, musically sounded amp with full of microdetails, full of air, proper placement of the instruments, in comparison to this... this... this... FiiO E9 which is only technically, electrically amping... something, but not THE SOUND!


----------



## Voohoo

Interesting comments. So basically you are saying that the amping components of both E7 and E9 are not doing the DAC portion of the E7 justice? I want to upgrade my DAC and amp but can only afford to do one or the other. I think I might get an L7 like you are doing.


----------



## borizm

Yes. L7 is very cheap, but you still have to got some decent headphone amplifier, but not this... this... this... FiiO E9  - some A-class, even plain and simple single MOSFET transistor buffer will be much better but for low impedance headphones only, because E7 + L7 alone might produce to low voltage to drive 600 ohm headphones without voltage amplification - you have to check it by yourself.
  E7 + L7 skip electronic volume control, so amp with a volume control is recommended.
   
  I was very, very disappointed of E7, event to throw it to the basket. It simply DOES NOT SOUND through its build-in headphone amp - my HP EliteBook (with a SigmaTel DAC, I think) notebook sounds more fully, more natural, better. I had a plan to make some changes inside E7, but I have finally found this L7, which solve my problem with the E7. Through L7 it's even possible to drive 250/600 ohm headphones directly with a quite a good effect, but volume isn't so high.
   
  I'm almost sure, the L7 is only a connector with no electronic, and I believe that it takes the signal from quite a good TI op-amp located directly after decent Wolfson WM8740 DAC (because WM8740 has balanced outputs, so needs some differential input amp [like op-amp]).
   
  Yours HE-4 are rather low impedance orthodynamic headphones - try with L7 and Breeze Audio E4 or simple A-class current buffer with a volume control if you find some.


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





borizm said:


> FiiO E9 is nice looking, bad sounding... electronics trash - nothing more. It's a little better than FiiO E7 in a matter of amping (decent potentiometer instead of electronic volume control in E7), but both are worthless by messing the sound to the level of a cheap sub Hi-Fi electronics - the sound is really ugly!
> 
> If you have or/and like FiiO E7 as a DAC for some reason (I rather prefer very old multibit, cheap TDA1543), I recommend to buy FiiO L7, which is a cheap and simple connector to E7, skipping volume control IC and infamous TI Direct Path headphone amplifier of E7. L7 has a [mini]jack 3.5mm connector, and mini USB as well. The sound from L7 is much, much better than from headphone output of E7 or E9, but need to be amplified (at least by a current buffer).
> 
> ...


 


  While I would argue that the E9 may not (or might, depending on who you ask) do much to enhance the sound or timbre of a headphone, I am unable to sufficiently drive my DT990/600 ohm phones with the E7 alone.  There are certainly better, much more expensive amps to be had, but for it's cost, the E9 definitely has its place and purpose.
   
  What USB-DAC and amp combination would you recommend at the ~$200 price point for driving 600 ohm phones?  I am by no means married to my E7/E9 combo


----------



## DarkAudit

I have to say I'm slightly skeptical. Care to give some specific examples? What kind of music? What are you getting versus what you were expecting or wanting? Just blanket "worthless" and "ugly" just isn't resonating with me.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





borizm said:


> FiiO E9 is nice looking, bad sounding... electronics trash - nothing more. It's a little better than FiiO E7 in a matter of amping (decent potentiometer instead of electronic volume control in E7), but both are worthless by messing the sound to the level of a cheap sub Hi-Fi electronics - the sound is really ugly!
> 
> If you have or/and like FiiO E7 as a DAC for some reason (I rather prefer very old multibit, cheap TDA1543), I recommend to buy FiiO L7, which is a cheap and simple connector to E7, skipping volume control IC and infamous TI Direct Path headphone amplifier of E7. L7 has a [mini]jack 3.5mm connector, and mini USB as well. The sound from L7 is much, much better than from headphone output of E7 or E9, but need to be amplified (at least by a current buffer).
> 
> ...


 


 Yet another example of head-fi hyperbole at its finest.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  By your logic, the Benchmark DAC1 and RSA Dark Star are complete garbage right?  I'm not saying the E9 is perfect, but as an entry level desktop amp, one could do a lot worse.


----------



## borizm

Okey, okey 
  FiiO E9 is quite a cheap device, but this doesn't justify the observed fact of cheap sound (cheap like Technics), because this device pretends to be something special, some sort of bargain of buying good quality amp for a reasonable price, so I'm simply telling my version of truth. For me it's worth zero PLN, zero EURO, zero USD, because the sound is explicitly not acceptable to my ears, no matter what album is palyed (from Linux based PC, FLAC format is used).
  I've mentioned before, that very simple A-class MOSFET buffer will be much better sounding solution. There is plenty of such kits. Simplicity is a clue, and FiiO E9 is far, far overcomplicated for no reason.
  What I listen to is in my profile.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





borizm said:


> Okey, okey
> FiiO E9 is quite a cheap device, but this doesn't justify the observed fact of cheap sound (cheap like Technics), because this device pretends to be something special, some sort of bargain of buying good quality amp for a reasonable price, so I'm simply telling my version of truth. For me it's worth zero PLN, zero EURO, zero USD, because the sound is explicitly not acceptable to my ears, no matter what album is palyed (from Linux based PC, FLAC format is used).
> I've mentioned before, that very simple A-class MOSFET buffer will be much better sounding solution. There is plenty of such kits. Simplicity is a clue, and FiiO E9 is far, far overcomplicated for no reason.
> What I listen to is in my profile.


 

 Hmm, I see now.  So op amp based designs are not desirable in your estimation?  Also, can you give a benchmark on how you feel headphones should sound?  This should help us understand where you're coming from.


----------



## borizm

Each one op-amp is way too overcomplicated to sounds good. Sorry, but it's a fact. It's easy to prove this by comparing any op-amp based amplifier to the pure and perfect cable (to no amping). Older and simpler op-amps (like NE5534, NE5332) sound better than new much more technically perfect op-amps (I've try so many different). Every transistor in op-amp has junction which intermodulates the sound - there is no simply measurable distortion involved, so parameters in a data sheets are worthless. Technically perfect equipment is probably not the best choice. Less transistors and in current-drive symmetrical topology, more chances to for transparency.
  Of course nothing is perfect, and we have to search for a synergy of not perfect recordings with not prefect amps and more not perfect headphones and our ears, heads and likeness.
   
  How headphones should sound? Shouldn't sound at all - they should be transparent, sounds like recording sounds. Cheap equipment "sounds", has its own characteristic, constraints. Headphones and speaker are electro-mechanical converters - for them is harder or almost impossible to become fully transparent.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Whoops, I meant headphone amps(proof reading fail
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).  Okay, I see where you're coming from.  While the E9 maybe a bit complex in design, I disagree that it doesn't sound good.  The E9 really doesn't impart much on the incoming analog signal besides more voltage and wattage.  It is neutral to its source.  So connect a good source to it and you get good sound and vice versa.  Like I said before it's not perfect, I found it to be a bit dry and lacking a bit of musical especially in the midrange.  Have you tried it with better sources?


----------



## jjmai

@borizm:
  I am surprised that your Fiio E7+L7 is capable of driving your headphones.  Are you referring to your 250/600 ohm headphones here? 
  L7 is just a LOD to bypass E7's internal amps.
  Do you do mostly low-volume listening?
  And what is that Linux based PC of yours?  Do you connect to E7 (or E7+E9) to it via USB, or via analog cable to its sound card?


----------



## borizm

I'm checking...
  FiiO E7 as a ASIO sound card, to utilize decent WM8740 DAC inside and some op-amp inside , with L7 passive connector is capable of driving DT880 Premium (2005) 600 ohm to the level I like - it's a (lower) middle level volume.
  It's typical PC clone (I've assembled) and FiiO E7 is connected by typical USB cable to it, and GNU/Linux is very stable.
   
  I'm not using E7 having even this L7, because I've something a way, way better (and cheaper if you have soldering iron) - this DAC (from zoe_tsang):
  http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Mini-TDA1543-coaxial-signal-S-PDIF-In-sound-card-/190543864318
  but with 8V supply to TDAs, and 4 x TDA1543 (one put on the back of another - radiators needed!!!!)
  and I don't need amplification at all - ~8 mA (current driving) seems to be enough to drive most of my headphones (K701, SHP9000 are the hardest to drive).
  Having no amp, no buffer between DAC chips and headphones has its drawbacks of course (damping factor, loosing the control and purity in instrumentally richer moments), but directness of the sound is superb! I like it the most (or maybe I'm too lazy, too overworked to search for improvements).
  I have to assemble and mod a little another Breeze Audio E4 amp, because it gives additionally microdetails and clarity, purity to all of this, sacrificing... nothing?!? (I have only one day to test E4 before it went to my friend). I have to assemble my own amp and/or A-class buffer for this TDA1543 DAC.
  TDA1543 is a decent multibit DAC, so it's superior to most of sigma-delta and hybrid DACs in terms of the musicality.


----------



## borizm

@Digital-Pride
  Please compare FiiO E9 to some decent amp - you will be in the shock how good the sound might be without E9. I was in the opposite situation, having more than one good sounding solution (I still have Pioneer PD-91 also) I've encountered E9 and test was very short, because I couldn't stand this what I heard. Friend of mine had confirmed this exactly in the same words having Breeze Audio E4 amp, but when he was borrowing me E9. he was more than sure of its unique quality.
   
  Yes, I've tried FiiO E9 with my Pioneer PD-91 which is high-end and comparable to Krell itself, and my friend used FiiO E9 with also decent Harman Kardon HD 7725 and decent Rotel RCD 991, with use of high quality cables. But there is more - we have something (amp) a lot better to compare with.
   
  FiiO E9 is nothing good, and should be never spoken about again at this great forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
  This cheap amp was better than E9: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/HA1-4Pcs-NE5532-headphone-preamplifier-kit-sc-/200690340405


----------



## slythq

Hey everyone,
  I'm sorry to violate this thread like this, but I recently purchased the Fiio E7&E9 combo and connected it to my PC via USB and it works, but the sound is muffled.
  Now, before I used a Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Soundcard and after that some Asus Xonar soundcard. 
  Then I bought some AKG K702 and I thought these may need more power, so I got the 2 Fiio Amps as well.
  So now I'm here and the combo just sounds wrong compared to both soundcards. everything has a muffled sound and I can't figure out how to get the Audio to sound clear. If I plug in just the  E7 it sounds good, but with the E7 docked on the E9, its muffled again.
  So anyone can help me out with this? Else I will return both again and use my soundcard instead.
   
  Oh and yeah, With the Soundcards it was the same but I could simply fix the muffled sound with the equalizer in the drivers settings.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





slythq said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm sorry to violate this thread like this, but I recently purchased the Fiio E7&E9 combo and connected it to my PC via USB and it works, but the sound is muffled.
> Now, before I used a Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Soundcard and after that some Asus Xonar soundcard.
> Then I bought some AKG K702 and I thought these may need more power, so I got the 2 Fiio Amps as well.
> ...


 

 Hmm, what media player do you use?


----------



## slythq

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Hmm, what media player do you use?


 


  I'm using Winamp right now, but changing the equalizer in Winamp does not effect the sound quality at all


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





slythq said:


> I'm using Winamp right now, but changing the equalizer in Winamp does not effect the sound quality at all


 


  Hmm, maybe the issue is with your OS sound settings?


----------



## slythq

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Hmm, maybe the issue is with your OS sound settings?


 


  well as far as I know you can't change the Sound Settings when the amp is connected via USB. I've already tried switching the equalizer in the onboard soundcard Driver Settings but it does not change anything. I guess I should try connecting the amp via optical out...
   
  edit: any advice if thats even possible? 
  or is there any possibility to use equalizer with the E9&E7?


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





slythq said:


> well as far as I know you can't change the Sound Settings when the amp is connected via USB. I've already tried switching the equalizer in the onboard soundcard Driver Settings but it does not change anything. I guess I should try connecting the amp via optical out...
> 
> edit: any advice if thats even possible?
> or is there any possibility to use equalizer with the E9&E7?


 

  
  It is  possible using the media player's eq.  My suggestion is trying the media program foobar and install the WASAPI plug-in.  This plug-in allows you to bypass any extra sound processing your computer's OS might do, thereby allowing the E7/E9 to fully handle the sound conversion process.


----------



## slythq

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> It is  possible using the media player's eq.  My suggestion is trying the media program foobar and install the WASAPI plug-in.  This plug-in allows you to bypass any extra sound processing your computer's OS might do, thereby allowing the E7/E9 to fully handle the sound conversion process.


 

 Guess I will try that out. But this wont affect my overall system sound :/


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





slythq said:


> Guess I will try that out. But this wont affect my overall system sound :/


 


  Maybe, but at least your E7/E9 will be optimized so to speak.  Sorry, my computer knowledge is still a bit limited.  As for your larger system sound issue, I'll ask my brother about it as he is my family's go to guy for computer issues.


----------



## swbf2cheater

The E9 can hold its out in terms of volume and output against a lot of models out there that are more expensive.  The problem is not found in ample volume, but in presentation.  The E9 lacks the spacious and airy sound to keep up with the big toys like the HE500 and LCD2 and similar relatively easily driven headphones that do not require a ton of power to get good sound ( but do require that vast power to get the very best sound ).  My HE500 sounds darn good and loud out of my Cowon J3, but it lacks the spacious and dynamic sound and clarity my home pc and Fiio E10 provides.  The E10 can drive the HE500 wonderfully loud but again is no where near dynamic or large sounding enough to justify use with Orthos.  You will miss a lot IMO
   
  The E9/10 combo is excellent for starters if you cannot afford anything known for a spacious sound.  I am currently experiencing this problem right now with my HE500.  I simply cannot find a reasonably priced amplifier with exceptionally large sound qualities that will make the HE500 shine.  The E9 falls short, but provides plenty of volume, again even the Fiio E10 dac/amp provides sufficient volume.  I think the Lyr is overkill.


----------



## Voohoo

Dude...EF-5.


----------



## genclaymore

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> The E9 can hold its out in terms of volume and output against a lot of models out there that are more expensive.  The problem is not found in ample volume, but in presentation.  The E9 lacks the spacious and airy sound to keep up with the big toys like the HE500 and LCD2 and similar relatively easily driven headphones that do not require a ton of power to get good sound ( but do require that vast power to get the very best sound ).  My HE500 sounds darn good and loud out of my Cowon J3, but it lacks the spacious and dynamic sound and clarity my home pc and Fiio E10 provides.  The E10 can drive the HE500 wonderfully loud but again is no where near dynamic or large sounding enough to justify use with Orthos.  You will miss a lot IMO
> 
> The E9/10 combo is excellent for starters if you cannot afford anything known for a spacious sound.  I am currently experiencing this problem right now with my HE500.  I simply cannot find a reasonably priced amplifier with exceptionally large sound qualities that will make the HE500 shine.  The E9 falls short, but provides plenty of volume, again even the Fiio E10 dac/amp provides sufficient volume.  I think the Lyr is overkill.


 
  Try changing out the default OPA2134 OP-amps with another opamp. The fiio E9 does have Dip-8 sockets for opamp rolling. Thats what I did to my Fiio E9. When I didnt like the stock opamps. I changed them.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





voohoo said:


> Dude...EF-5.


 

 Dude...the Ef5 is $500 and the E9 is $95


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Dude...the Ef5 is $500 and the E9 is $95


 


  True. You mentioned the Lyr, so I mentioned the EF-5. 
   
  If you're not satisfied with your budget setup, then you're going to have to be willing to shell out more $$. Such is the way of the audiophile. I remembered when I refused to pay more than $30 for an amp. So I got a FiiO E5, naturally.
   
  If you're willing to extend your budget to ~$200, the Audio-GD NFB-12 might be what you're looking for. It's got a robust amping section, roughly 2x as powerful as the E9 I believe. This should help give you that dynamic control you are looking for. Also, members in the NFB-12 thread claim that the NFB-12 is more full sounding than the FiiO E9+E7 combo.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





voohoo said:


> If you're willing to extend your budget to ~$200, the Audio-GD NFB-12 might be what you're looking for. It's got a robust amping section, roughly 2x as powerful as the E9 I believe. This should help give you that dynamic control you are looking for. Also, members in the NFB-12 thread claim that the NFB-12 is more full sounding than the FiiO E9+E7 combo.


 

  
  And for another POV on the NFB-12:
   
http://www.headfonia.com/no-music-audio-gd-nfb-12/
   
  I've never heard any of the Audio-gd gear, but there is a very vocal fanbase here, so I'll leave it there. For the price, I dont know of another amp that can touch the E9 for power, and personally I enjoy what it does with each of my sources, but we arent talking Leben : some of us need to keep our expecations in check.


----------



## Mujja

Noisy power adapter !!
   
  Been using the E9 for a week and when on standby there is a loud high pitched buzzing sound coming from the power adapter. When the knob is turned on the sound completely disappears. Because of this I've been leaving the amp on as it's not easy getting to the wall plug to turn it off.
   
  Does anyone else's power adapter make a buzzing sound or is mine faulty?
   
  Thanks


----------



## putente

Try to put a ferrite clamp on the power adapter cable, near the plug that connects to the amplifier. This might help, if it isn't a faulty power adapter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





mujja said:


> Noisy power adapter !!
> 
> Been using the E9 for a week and when on standby there is a loud high pitched buzzing sound coming from the power adapter. When the knob is turned on the sound completely disappears. Because of this I've been leaving the amp on as it's not easy getting to the wall plug to turn it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## putente

Anyone here that actually has done opamp rolling on the E9 can tell me wich opamp's are a real upgrade over the three stock OPA2134? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Thanks.


----------



## borizm

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Whoops, I meant headphone amps(proof reading fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  E9 seams to be neutral - "neutrality" is not a problem, but lack of the sound. It loses all of the sound really IS, it loses resolution, deatils, space, air, stage, musicality, life, everything I like. FiiO E9 is low-end equipment with enough power to drive the phones but in bad, bad manner. A term "dry" doesn't describe the bad side of E9 strong enough. If swapping of op-amps helps, there will be some hope for FiiO E9. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





borizm said:


> E9 seams to be neutral - "neutrality" is not a problem, but lack of the sound. It loses all of the sound really IS, it loses resolution, deatils, space, air, stage, musicality, life, everything I like. FiiO E9 is low-end equipment with enough power to drive the phones but in bad, bad manner. A term "dry" doesn't describe the bad side of E9 strong enough. If swapping of op-amps helps, there will be some hope for FiiO E9. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I believe we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> I believe we'll just have to agree to disagree.


 

 +1, and anyone who wants 'higher end' sound need only *get out their credit card*. I just dont understand people bagging Fiio kit when there are so many other choices out there - must be a hipster thing.


----------



## genclaymore

Quote: 





putente said:


> Anyone here that actually has done opamp rolling on the E9 can tell me wich opamp's are a real upgrade over the three stock OPA2134?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  For me any other op-amp was. I tried many different ones in my Fiio E9. If you use a dual to single op-amp adapter it gotta be a small one. But you mostly will have to use dual channel op-amps for the Headphone dip-8 socket. Two is used for the rear RCA's While one is used for the Front headphone outputs. So if you just using the headphones outputs. Then the op-amp socket directly behind the Headphone plug is the one you roll out.  The thing is I was trying out so many op-amps on mine that I strip couple of the screws.  But yea the Fiio E9 uses Torx T5 screws, so you need that screw drivers. You also need to pull off the volume knob. it comes right on off. Then unscrew the nut. You def gonna need something that angled enough so you can left the op-amp up. You gonna need alot of light as you gonna need to see if you wanna put a op-amp in.
   
  I tried LME49860NA, LT1361,LT1364,LT1057ACN8,OPA2111AM(metal Can), and a bunch of other ones, When I was trying out combos with the op-amps in my sound card with the one in the Fiio E9.  op-amps from Audio-GD will not fit in the Fiio E9 as there too bit and because the case is small.


----------



## putente

Hmmm... Are there any opamps that I might try to roll, that don't require the use of any kind of adapter (straight swap)? 
  
  Quote: 





genclaymore said:


> For me any other op-amp was. I tried many different ones in my Fiio E9. If you use a dual to single op-amp adapter it gotta be a small one. But you mostly will have to use dual channel op-amps for the Headphone dip-8 socket. Two is used for the rear RCA's While one is used for the Front headphone outputs. So if you just using the headphones outputs. Then the op-amp socket directly behind the Headphone plug is the one you roll out.  The thing is I was trying out so many op-amps on mine that I strip couple of the screws.  But yea the Fiio E9 uses Torx T5 screws, so you need that screw drivers. You also need to pull off the volume knob. it comes right on off. Then unscrew the nut. You def gonna need something that angled enough so you can left the op-amp up. You gonna need alot of light as you gonna need to see if you wanna put a op-amp in.
> 
> I tried LME49860NA, LT1361,LT1364,LT1057ACN8,OPA2111AM(metal Can), and a bunch of other ones, When I was trying out combos with the op-amps in my sound card with the one in the Fiio E9.  op-amps from Audio-GD will not fit in the Fiio E9 as there too bit and because the case is small.


----------



## genclaymore

Other then the OPA2111AM, The others can just be slot in as they're DIp-8 and are dual channel op-amps. The OPA2111AM I mention are Soic and the only ones I mentioned that needs a adapter. Also if you do it make sure the op-amps  are installed in the right direction. The  Dip-8 sockets has a U pointing to the right direction. That's the circle on the op-amps should face.


----------



## finemind

I wonder if feiao James can tell me where i can buy a 2-pin euro power adaptor for my E9. I am in France and am using the E9 with a UK block through an adaptor.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





finemind said:


> I wonder if feiao James can tell me where i can buy a 2-pin euro power adaptor for my E9. I am in France and am using the E9 with a UK block through an adaptor.


 


http://s.dealextreme.com/search/power+adaptor.html?category=403, it is the best way to get a power adapter, btw, we have 3 versions of E9, UK, EU and US standard, please ask the dealer before you buy our E9, 
   
  Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## DomieMic65

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> ...we have 3 versions of E9, UK, EU and US standard, please ask the dealer before you buy our E9,
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.


 

  
  Not knowing this I have bought my E9i from a seller in England but I live in Europe! How can I check what version I have? Are there any internal differences or just the adapter?
   
  If so I think you should have made it clear for buyers... I had done a lot of reading before I ordered the amps and I haven't seen it anywhere... At least it should be mentioned in your site...


----------



## ACDOAN

Coming from hi-end audio, been there done that...Krell, Audio Research, BAT, Classe, Bryston...Martin logan, Sonus Faber, Apogee...I am very surprised at the above comment.
   
  For less than $100.00, the FiiO E9 is a good value for what it is. I do not understand people who like to trash equipments just because there is no Hi-end brand name associated with the gear.
   
  I have been using the E9 with the lowly JVC HARX 700 to listen to Spotify via my Imac and I am very pleased with the combination. True there is better and much better amp/DAC outhere but from the price to performance ratio, the E 9 and E10 are worth every penny .
   
  Want real sound stage go get some old Apogee or Martin logan. Let's be real.


----------



## DomieMic65

@ ACDOAN
  ...you mean my comment?
  It didn't have to do with the sound quality of the E9. I totally agree with you .. for the money it's great!!
   
  I was just wondering (and still do) about the different versions of the amp regarding the UK, EU, USA as the manufacturer stated 3 posts up!


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





domiemic65 said:


> @ ACDOAN
> ...you mean my comment?
> It didn't have to do with the sound quality of the E9. I totally agree with you .. for the money it's great!!
> 
> I was just wondering (and still do) about the different versions of the amp regarding the UK, EU, USA as the manufacturer stated 3 posts up!


 


  I think he was referring to poster a page or two who was really trashing the E9.


----------



## DomieMic65

Oh yes... I see!!


----------



## mikiphile

I actually have a pair of K701s and I have ALREADY decided to buy the E7 + E9. After i realized how much it costs and what it does, I will most definitely get it. But since youve done some real listening of your 701 on it, how would you compare the sound to a much better (more expensive) amp for example?
   
  BTW, this amp being so appealing, I dont think that even a better one for the same price would change my mind.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think the K701 sounded too dry and analytical off the E7/E9. It really deserves something to warm it up, like a tube amp. The E9 is better left for headphones with a full bodied sound signature.

The E9 is also somewhat dynamic in the mid area (quite upfront), so the mids REALLY take the stage with the K701.


----------



## ACDOAN

I hate the power supply of the E9 with the el-cheapo ac cord and the adapter. Is there a better a/c voltage adapter that will work with the E9 ? I am talking about something that looks like my Laptop a/c voltage adapter.


----------



## fray92

Eh?
  Owners of FiiO e7+e9 combo, do you leave the E7 charging all the time or turn off the charging function when the battery is full and turn it on when the battery is low?
  I am curious which way will be the best to preserve the battery life.


----------



## putente

I had USB charging disabled on mine, when I used it with the E9. But I never used it as portable amp, so battery life wasn't a problem... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





fray92 said:


> Eh?
> Owners of FiiO e7+e9 combo, do you leave the E7 charging all the time or turn off the charging function when the battery is full and turn it on when the battery is low?
> I am curious which way will be the best to preserve the battery life.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *ACDOAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For less than $100.00, the FiiO E9 is a good value for what it is. I do not understand people who like to trash equipments just because there is no Hi-end brand name associated with the gear.


 
   
  Sadly, you will find them in every hobby that involves cash being exchanged for gear. Initially, I also believe there was a guerilla campaign being waged by 'name' manufacturers against anything coming out of China - given that a lot of their own gear is now manufactured in the same factories, I believe (hope ?) that trend may be on the way out.
   
  My perception now is that the remaining 'hi end' is _seriously_ high-end : hand-made components milled out of a single hunk of aluminium by the last Swiss craftsmen on earth etc. Even with a flagging Euro, the sticker price on some of that kit makes me giddy, but I'm sure Ferrari owners don't glance at the Hyundai in the lane next to them and think 'Wow - I'll bet that represents fantastic VFM !'.


----------



## powerpopper

Mine is exhibiting exactly the same behavior though I wouldn't call the noise loud. For a while, I thought one of my hard drives was writing--that's kind of what it sounded like. Then I figured out it was the E9.
   
  Quote: 





mujja said:


> Noisy power adapter !!
> 
> Been using the E9 for a week and when on standby there is a loud high pitched buzzing sound coming from the power adapter. When the knob is turned on the sound completely disappears. Because of this I've been leaving the amp on as it's not easy getting to the wall plug to turn it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





powerpopper said:


> Mine is exhibiting exactly the same behavior though I wouldn't call the noise loud. For a while, I thought one of my hard drives was writing--that's kind of what it sounded like. Then I figured out it was the E9.


 
   
  Odd, I don't have this problem.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Sadly, you will find them in every hobby that involves cash being exchanged for gear. Initially, I also believe there was a guerilla campaign being waged by 'name' manufacturers against anything coming out of China - given that a lot of their own gear is now manufactured in the same factories, I believe (hope ?) that trend may be on the way out.
> 
> My perception now is that the remaining 'hi end' is _seriously_ high-end : hand-made components milled out of a single hunk of aluminium by the last Swiss craftsmen on earth etc. Even with a flagging Euro, the sticker price on some of that kit makes me giddy, but I'm sure Ferrari owners don't glance at the Hyundai in the lane next to them and think 'Wow - I'll bet that represents fantastic VFM !'.


 


  Unfortunately, there are still some in the forum who still look down on Chinese-based gear.  A shame really, there is some really nice gear coming out of there.  I seems Chinese manufacturers have to shed that old reputation just as Japanese manufacturers did in the 1970's and 80's.


----------



## double07

Got my E9 a week ago.  It is a good looking amp for the money.  Overall, I like the amp when mated with Senn HD600 and AKG 701.  The bass seems fuller, as the matter of fact the whold spectrum sounds really good.  It made HD600 and K701 much more enjoyable.  I think that has to do with the adequate power to drive those headphones.  I tried with UE TF10, the E9 did NOT sound as good. the high and mid are not that enjoyable, I just don't like it.  I have been using Pico w/DAC for the longest time.  With the IEM UE TF10, the E9 is no where near Pico sound quality wise.  I guess, when I am at home I do enjoy E9 with the full size headphones, but not for IEM.


----------



## hodgjy

It is interesting because almost all electronics found in big box stores is made in China.  Heck, everything Apple makes is made in China.  It's just biased opinions that comes with the audiophile territory.  I personally like to support USA business (Woo and Schiit, for example) when I can, but I have no problem buying a product made in China if the quality and price is where I want it to be.
  
  Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Unfortunately, there are still some in the forum who still look down on Chinese-based gear.  A shame really, there is some really nice gear coming out of there.  I seems Chinese manufacturers have to shed that old reputation just as Japanese manufacturers did in the 1970's and 80's.


----------



## estreeter

At the risk of going slightly OT, I think we can learn a lot from the auto industry. Cars are made all over the world, but we still associate their engineering with their country of origin, or at least I do.
   
  - when the first Japanese cars came to Australia in big numbers back in the 60s, most car buyers didn't want to know about them. 'Made in Japan' was a byword for 'cheap and nasty'.
   
  - by the 90s, Japanese brands were synonymous with excellent quality control and, in most cases, were superbly engineered. They spent money designing models for our rougher roads, and it paid off
   
  - when the first Korean cars came to Oz in big numbers in the 90s, you would have been sheepish about admitting that you drove a (cough..) Hyundai. Their cars have improved drastically since then, and their sales figures reflect that they have found their market in a big way. True, they arent 'Porsche', but its no longer a Korean Yugo.
   
  - as of Jan, 2012, most of the Chinese cars imported into Oz are, to be blunt, crap. Underpowered and lacking the engineering that decades of experience in our market has given their competition, only the fiscally challenged would consider buying one. Still, something tells me that the Koreans are looking over their shoulders in much the same way the Japanese were in the early noughties - as long as they reinvest the sheer volume of their sales into R&D, I doubt that brands like 'Chery' and 'Great Wall' will be the same company in 2020.
   
  The cream will always rise to the top, and I see no reason why boutique audio wont see more 'Proudly Designed and Manufactured in China' lettering on the back of new kit.


----------



## mikiphile

Ive got a question, does the E7 improve the quality of the E9 significantly?


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





mikiphile said:


> Ive got a question, does the E7 improve the quality of the E9 significantly?


 


 Yes.  You get better dynamics and range top to bottom, a deeper punchier bass, and a more open sound.  You do lose a little bit of mid-range body though.


----------



## tme110

the e7 does not improve the e9 it adds a DAC to the e9 which is a big improvement.  But I wouldn't even worry about the e7 since the e17 will be out in a couple of days and should be much better.


----------



## tme110

The e9 was my first amp and I did enjoy it.  I like it a lot better when I connected my music streamer 2+ to it.  Though when I got my second amp I never used the e9 again.  I'm now on my 6th amp and the only thing the e9 has done was in the mean time was to help my change the volume on my AE5 powered speakers.  I have some crazy high-end amps and DACs now.  Today I finally got around to listening to my e9 again and  I was amazed - it is actually a nice sounding amp.  I dont care what you say about the parts in it - it was a $99 amp after all.  It is a little bright for me (with my other equipment) and sounds slightly thinner and has a narrower sound stage than my other amps but I have an amp that cost $2500 and the difference isn't huge.  Noticeable yes but not huge and to be honest I would be very happy listening to my little e9.  I think the e7 holds it back but that's getting replaced in a day or 2 and I wish between the 2 of them that more input options were available (but that also get fixed with the e17).  But from someone with some nice SS, tube and hybrid amps - you should be happy with an e9.  Now if you don't like that staticy pot or the 3.5 input or whatever else then try something else but for the price and convinience there's no reason not to try it.  I do like the nfb-12 slightly better but the difference between ordering from someone in China and just clicking a button on Amazon about makes up for that.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> the e7 does not improve the e9 it adds a DAC to the e9 which is a big improvement.  But I wouldn't even worry about the e7 since the e17 will be out in a couple of days and should be much better.


 


  Right, I had that poster's question backwards.


----------



## mikiphile

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> the e7 does not improve the e9 it adds a DAC to the e9 which is a big improvement.  But I wouldn't even worry about the e7 since the e17 will be out in a couple of days and should be much better.


 


  Thank you. I recently became interested in the E7+E9, but I was not aware of the E17. I guess if it serves as a better DAC, I would prefer it to the E7. My intention is to use these two products together (E7+E9; E17+E9) most of the time, since my K701s are not the most portable headphones. I would only use the E7/E17 individually very rarely I guess.


----------



## Vulcanccit

I bought the E7/E9 combo along with some very sweet Sennheiser HD-598 headphones and it is an audiofile's dream!  All of the reasons to like this combo discussed in the 77 pages of replies apply to this setup.  LOVE it.  In fact I bought 2 sets of the E7/E9.  One for the office and one for home  
   
  I do have a question about the E17 recently mentioned.  What does it do that the E7 does not?  i.e. what will I gain if I buy this?


----------



## tme110

you can look at the e17 thread but it's the new and improved version and it's actually pretty slick.  The e7 is pretty low powered and has a basic 16/44 DAC (which is full CD resolution) but the e17 has much more power (still not a high-power amp which is what the e9 is for), adds optical and COAX in (which is awesome if you need it, doesn't matter if you don't) and can do full high-resolution files upto 24/192  (these are music files that you would have the specifically get- they are not something someone would randomly have without knowing). So you get a newer model with a much improved AMP and DAC and some added input types.  I think you  loose on battery capacity.
   
  I think the first batch of e16's is going from manufacturer to distributors now but FIIO is shutting down for  Chinese New Year so there will probably be a delay until it hits places like Amazon.


----------



## mikiphile

However, will the improved possibility to handle high resolution files 24/192 affect the way it handles standard CD quality and lossless (FLAC) files? Does this DAC affect the E9 amp in the imaging.. as in, could it make it sound slightly warmer, since a solid state amp would do the exact opposite.
   
  I mean, currently im facing a problem. I have a pair of AKG K242 (which sound quite warm compared to the K701)... and since recently, a pair of K701. Ive been listening to the 701s for a while, getting used to the somewhat bright sound (which i dont mind at all). They have around 60 hours. The thing is that I believe that a solid state amp would make them even more analytical. What do you think? I think the only thing which prevents the 701s from being absolutely awesome is the bright sound.
  
  Quote: 





tme110 said:


> you can look at the e17 thread but it's the new and improved version and it's actually pretty slick.  The e7 is pretty low powered and has a basic 16/44 DAC (which is full CD resolution) but the e17 has much more power (still not a high-power amp which is what the e9 is for), adds optical and COAX in (which is awesome if you need it, doesn't matter if you don't) and can do full high-resolution files upto 24/192  (these are music files that you would have the specifically get- they are not something someone would randomly have without knowing). So you get a newer model with a much improved AMP and DAC and some added input types.  I think you  loose on battery capacity.
> 
> I think the first batch of e16's is going from manufacturer to distributors now but FIIO is shutting down for  Chinese New Year so there will probably be a delay until it hits places like Amazon.


----------



## dL.

Just picked up an E9+E10 to pair with my Shure SRH940. Wow! Much much better than the UDAC2. Much warmer and much more neutral.
   
  The E10 sounds very thin and light but with the E10+E9 combo the sound has more punch, depth and quality. Although I feel the E9 made the mids a bit recessed, as most people have said already.
   
  Extremely satisfied with the build quality, price and sound quality of this. I was going to give up Fiio after purchasing the E5 long ago and finding little to no improvement to my sound, but I was glad I gave Fiio a try again!
   
  Hopefully it will sound better through burn in, or is there burn in for amps?
   
  Only gripe I have is at extremely low volume level on the E9 there is channel imbalance. Extremely low as in there are barely any noise coming out. I guess that's normal?
   
  dL


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes, channel imbalance seems to be typical of volume pots like this, but fix themselves after a certain amount of volume. If it's at a certain level that you usually listen to, try using low gain, or the 3.5mm jack to raise the volume needed on the E9.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Unfortunately, there are still some in the forum who still look down on Chinese-based gear.  A shame really, there is some really nice gear coming out of there.  I seems Chinese manufacturers have to shed that old reputation just as Japanese manufacturers did in the 1970's and 80's.


 


  Agreed.
   
  I am quite impressed with my Chinese Yulong D100, for instance... and I know I am FAR from alone


----------



## Enter Darkness

fiio e9 is great.


----------



## dL.

Wow! After burning in (not officially but have been listening to music throughout the weekend) the E9 has opened up more with more revealing detailed treble. Now my SRH940 is back to a dynamic and punchy detail monster!
   
  dL


----------



## kalston

With solid state the only burning-in I can think of is yours ears 
   
  In any case I love my e9 as well, powering my DT 880 600ohms (low gain most of the time and high gain for films to stay in the 9 to 12 zone on the volume pot).


----------



## Enter Darkness

Quote: 





kalston said:


> With solid state the only burning-in I can think of is yours ears
> 
> In any case I love my e9 as well, powering my DT 880 600ohms (low gain most of the time and high gain for films to stay in the 9 to 12 zone on the volume pot).


 


  Ok maybe i'm a noob but what does the gain switch do?


----------



## putente

It changes the amplifier gain setting between high and low. Try it while you're listening, and you'll hear what it does... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





enter darkness said:


> Ok maybe i'm a noob but what does the gain switch do?


----------



## ACDOAN

The Mike guy@ Headfonia (?) likes the FiiO D3/E9 better than the E7/E9 combo.  I will receive the D3 soon to put his review attest.
   
  I really like these budget gadgets from China. Reliability or not, only time can tell but I look at most of the electronic gadgets as disposable items one way or another. Even if it does not break , there is always something new to replace it anyway. As long as it sounds good enough and looks nice enough, I am in. E17 is my next budget purchase before I am really wanting to invest into something like Burson amp.


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





kalston said:


> With solid state the only burning-in I can think of is yours ears
> 
> In any case I love my e9 as well, powering my DT 880 600ohms (low gain most of the time and high gain for films to stay in the 9 to 12 zone on the volume pot).


 


  I think more likely it will be his wallet.


----------



## putente

I think you're mistaking Mike@Heafonia with Donunus@Headfonics, no? I don't think Mike ever reviewed the D3, and Donunus was the one who wrote about that preference: http://headfonics.com/2011/09/fiio-d3-dac-its-a-keeper/
  
  Quote: 





acdoan said:


> The Mike guy@ Headfonia (?) likes the FiiO D3/E9 better than the E7/E9 combo...


----------



## borizm

I have borrowed FiiO E9 again and again I doesn't see this equipment to be worth any penny and to be a good companion to as decent headphones as K701, DT880, K272HD, and even any other twice as cheaper.
 FiiO E9 steals too much from the soul of the sound like any other equipment designed according to dry specification, technically perfect, but overcomlpicated and medicore in the result.
  Maybe swaping of op-amp to OPA2111 helps, but there is one more to go: unfamous TI Direct Path TPA6120, which can't be replaced by anything better.


----------



## Digital-Pride

It's true the E9 has a slightly recessed mid-range and a more analytical sound, but it's not the horrible sounding device you make it to be.  It's a BUDGET amp.  It's not meant to compete with 1000 dollar amps.  It's an affordable option for those looking for their first desktop quality amp, with its ability to drive higher impedance headphones. 
   
  Is it perfect?  No.  Are there better options?  Absolutely.  But, for budding audiophiles looking for affordable gear, one could worse than the E9.


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





putente said:


> I think you're mistaking Mike@Heafonia with Donunus@Headfonics, no? I don't think Mike ever reviewed the D3, and Donunus was the one who wrote about that preference: http://headfonics.com/2011/09/fiio-d3-dac-its-a-keeper/


 


  My bad. You're correct.


----------



## prayer86

Hi everyone,
   
  I am relatively new to the audiophile world and am thinking about getting the e9 to power a couple of headphones. However, I would like to know if there would be a considerable difference from the setup that I have now. I am currently running both a Sennheiser HD558 and HD410SL through an old NAD 3020 Stereo receiver, which is fed by a older (but decent) Sony CD player. I want to connect the Sony to the e9 so I can free up the NADs for my stereo system. I've been told that both NAD and Sony machines were pretty good back in the day.

 I tried the e9 today in a local shop, but I could only run it through my iPod to test. There was a pleasant difference with the e9 in the chain, but will I experience something similar with my home setup or is it worth shelling out more money for a much better amp? Unfortunately, I am on a bit of a budget, which is why I have my eyes on the e9.
   
  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## dL.

Alright. I don't know if this is normal or not.
   
  First of all, it is not a static noise. It is a very minor annoyance.
   
  When you don't turn the knob for awhile, and as soon as you start turning, it seems a bit sticky and it physically makes a clicking/rubbing noise as if it is against some type of friction. However, it goes away right after until you leave the volume knob steady again and wait awhile. 
   
  It was ok when I first bought it and now that I had a for a week I start to notice that. Everytime I need to make a small volume adjustment it seems to have this clicking/rubbing/friction noise. Again, it's not a static hiss or anything.
   
  dL


----------



## jono454

I currently have the e9+e17 setup. I'm using them for my K702 and DT990/600. While I don't have any other amps to compare them with, i will say that i love how they sound and i think the e9+e17 setup pairs greatly with my k702 and dt990.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


dl. said:


> Alright. I don't know if this is normal or not.
> 
> First of all, it is not a static noise. It is a very minor annoyance.
> 
> ...


 
 If this is your problem:
  http://www.fiio.com.cn/news/index.aspx?ID=81 or http://www.head-fi.org/t/521680/fiio-e9-review/990
   
  Solution 1 works perfectly for me


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





prayer86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am relatively new to the audiophile world and am thinking about getting the e9 to power a couple of headphones. However, I would like to know if there would be a considerable difference from the setup that I have now. I am currently running both a Sennheiser HD558 and HD410SL through an old NAD 3020 Stereo receiver, which is fed by a older (but decent) Sony CD player. I want to connect the Sony to the e9 so I can free up the NADs for my stereo system. I've been told that both NAD and Sony machines were pretty good back in the day.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice first post!  Welcome, sorry for your wallet, etc.
   
  I don't know anything about the receiver from which you currently run your phones so it's hard to say what impact switching to an E9 would have on your sound.  A quick google suggests the NAD 3020 has a warm sound while the E9 is considered by some to be neutral (others suggest it tends towards being bright).  I suspect the NAD receiver is adequately powering your phones, so it ultimately will come down to whether or not you like the sound signature.  I suggest you buy a used E9, and worse case scenario is to turn right back around and sell it if it doesn't get you the improvement you're hoping for.  (This was my plan in buying an E9, and so far, I've kept it!)


----------



## prayer86

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Nice first post!  Welcome, sorry for your wallet, etc.
> 
> I don't know anything about the receiver from which you currently run your phones so it's hard to say what impact switching to an E9 would have on your sound.  A quick google suggests the NAD 3020 has a warm sound while the E9 is considered by some to be neutral (others suggest it tends towards being bright).  I suspect the NAD receiver is adequately powering your phones, so it ultimately will come down to whether or not you like the sound signature.  I suggest you buy a used E9, and worse case scenario is to turn right back around and sell it if it doesn't get you the improvement you're hoping for.  (This was my plan in buying an E9, and so far, I've kept it!)


 

 Thanks for the welcome! Thank you for your input. I actually bought the E9 a couple of hours ago, but I won't get a crack at it until maybe Friday.  Maybe I will post a review if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## blackmoly

i still love my e9! portable e9 =)
   

  diyimod (mundorfed/ black gate NX) + diy lod to rca (mundorf) + modified e9 (caps upgrade) powered by my diy battery pack (12pcs aa) + yamaha hp 2
   
  i have this set up for quite awhile, i'm still excited to use it everyday...i'll get another e9(i) to be paired with my 2nd diyimod (kimber/ black gate nx) and yamaha yh-1. The e9 has very good synergy with my vintage (power hungry) orthos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

blackmoly said:


> i still love my e9! portable e9 =)
> 
> 
> diyimod (mundorfed/ black gate NX) + diy lod to rca (mundorf) + modified e9 (caps upgrade) powered by my diy battery pack (12pcs aa) + yamaha hp 2
> ...




That is awesome. Kudos to you for using them in a very non-standard way. I'd say the E9 is definitely transportable enough to lug around if it had a battery or power supply like yours. NICE.


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





blackmoly said:


> i still love my e9! portable e9 =)
> 
> 
> diyimod (mundorfed/ black gate NX) + diy lod to rca (mundorf) + modified e9 (caps upgrade) powered by my diy battery pack (12pcs aa) + yamaha hp 2
> ...


 

 mwahahahahaha excellent


----------



## scannon18

So... does the ten ohm output impedance bother anyone?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Not once. People are too quick to look at graphs and technical merits, but even with the ultra low 25ohm D7000, the 10ohm output impedance doesn't do anything negative to SQ from what I can hear. I feel the D7000 and E9 have great synergy. Technical, shmecknical. It sounds amazing.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Careful M.L.E., you don't want to rile up the objectivist crowd.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How do you like your new Auido-GD combo?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I won't have the stuff until Feb since they are on Chinese vacation.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I won't have the stuff until Feb since they are on Chinese vacation.


 


  Ah, I see.  By the way, where you do get your avatars from?  They're pretty cool.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Usually shop 4chan, 4walled, Wallbase... 

I was close to cancelling all this Audio GD stuff and settling for less, because I REALLY want that Beyer Headzone, but I decided not to. Impulse is going to be the death of me.


----------



## scannon18

So exactly how easy is it to switch out the op-amps in the E9?  Could a person with no electrical engineering experience (such as myself) do this?  Is it really as simple as opening the E9, popping out the op-amps, and placing new ones in?  Is any soldering required?


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Usually shop 4chan, 4walled, Wallbase...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Once I get all this, it will pretty much set me for life, as I literally couldn't ask for anything more than the D7000. It's the only can I wouldn't change ANYTHING about in terms of sound. Hell, even replacing the pads with leather might change them for the worse for me personally. You know how we always have some minor nitpick in a headphone's sound? Well I have NONE with the D7K, so anything 'better' is pointless for me. Maybe a set of velour pads that wouldn't change the sound whatsoever is all I'd want for them.

I would then just start working on that Headzone amp, and maybe a true upgrade to the DT990, which I have yet to find... since things that are technically better and are open don't have the sound presentation that the DT990s do. Something with the same bass, and slightly less treble would be all I'd want in an upgrade from it.


----------



## scannon18

Would the Matrix M-stage be considered an upgrade from this amp?  I am looking for a new amp for my D2000s, a solid state with gobs of current as these are low impedance cans.
   
  A lot of people seem satisfied with the E7/E9-->D2000 setup but something tells me that the D2000s will improve with better amping.  My experience with the D2000s shows that the more you give, the more you get


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Once I get all this, it will pretty much set me for life, as I literally couldn't ask for anything more than the D7000. It's the only can I wouldn't change ANYTHING about in terms of sound. Hell, even replacing the pads with leather might change them for the worse for me personally. You know how we always have some minor nitpick in a headphone's sound? Well I have NONE with the D7K, so anything 'better' is pointless for me. Maybe a set of velour pads that wouldn't change the sound whatsoever is all I'd want for them.
> I would then just start working on that Headzone amp, and maybe a true upgrade to the DT990, which I have yet to find... since things that are technically better and are open don't have the sound presentation that the DT990s do. Something with the same bass, and slightly less treble would be all I'd want in an upgrade from it.


 


  I'm also rocking a DT990/600 via E7/E9 setup and am quite pleased with the sound.  Have you paired the DT990's with any other amplifiers of reasonable-ish cost that you feel outperform the E9?


----------



## blackmoly

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> That is awesome. Kudos to you for using them in a very non-standard way. I'd say the E9 is definitely transportable enough to lug around if it had a battery or power supply like yours. NICE.


 

 my friend has bought an energizer xpal (15vdc tip) to be paired with his incoming e9 onto his portable lcd2 , i had bought a dslr bag for my set up...i bring it daily on my commute to work and school, a bit hassle on mall or train security checks but wth i love it...lol
   

  
  Quote: 





bazirker said:


> mwahahahahaha excellent


 


  thanks bro.
   
   
  I've tried my e9 on some high impedance cans during our local meet such as LCD2 (v1, v2), T1, vintage 600ohm akgs, hd800, etc....it was just a bit short on driving the he6 but the lower heX models were driven adequately...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

bazirker said:


> I'm also rocking a DT990/600 via E7/E9 setup and am quite pleased with the sound.  Have you paired the DT990's with any other amplifiers of reasonable-ish cost that you feel outperform the E9?




No, unfortunately, I didnt have the DT990 when I had the Lyr. I wholeheartedly believe the safest bet for the DT990s as an upgrade to the E9 would be the Matrix M Stage. Lots of good things mentioned about it.

I would've suggested the Asgard, but FWIH, the E9 has an easier time driving high impedance cans.

You could also look into the Audio GD NFB 12.1 which is a DAC/AMP that is considerably stronger than the E9.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> Would the Matrix M-stage be considered an upgrade from this amp?  I am looking for a new amp for my D2000s, a solid state with gobs of current as these are low impedance cans.
> 
> A lot of people seem satisfied with the E7/E9-->D2000 setup but something tells me that the D2000s will improve with better amping.  My experience with the D2000s shows that the more you give, the more you get


 


  Another option for ya is JDS Labs' Objective 2 amp.  It's a portable amp with plenty of power and current to drive almost any low to high impedance headphone.
   
  I think the M-stage would be an upgrade over the E9.  You'll get a slightly warmer, bassier sound with the M-stage(from what I've read).  What's your source(DAC)?


----------



## scannon18

digital-pride said:


> Another option for ya is JDS Labs' Objective 2 amp.  It's a portable amp with plenty of power and current to drive almost any low to high impedance headphone.
> 
> I think the M-stage would be an upgrade over the E9.  You'll get a slightly warmer, bassier sound with the M-stage(from what I've read).  What's your source(DAC)?




Fiio E7. Have you heard either of these amps? Can you give me dome thoughts on the amps in your signature?

And of course, the more leads for me to search the better


----------



## Digital-Pride

I have the O2 amp(just got it recently), but I haven't heard the M-stage.  The O2 is portable in the sense that is can run off battery power, but it's a bit large for a portable amp.  So I consider it more transportable.  It's headphone driving power equals that of he E9 along with being more transparent and a bit more refined sounding(in my opinion).  With its very low output impedance it should tighten up your D2000's bass quit nicely(if it's not tight already).
   
  For the other amps I've heard, Audo GD's NFB-12 is a DAC/amp combo unit that also has no problem driving most headphones.  It has a very good built-in DAC, and has user adjustable filters so each user can tailor the sound a bit to his or her liking.  Compared to the E7/E9, it's slightly warmer, fuller sounding with a bit more bass.  The DAC portion is a definite upgrade over the E7, the amp section is about on par with the E9.  I think the D2000 might benefit from the warmer fuller sound of the NFB-12, especially if you find the D2000 a bit dry.
   
  The Yulong U100 is another DAC/amp combo.  This one can also drive most headphones quite well, but a bit less powerful than the O2, E9 and NFB-12. When comparec\d to the E7/E9, it has better detail retrieval, more midrange presence, and bass that is more articulate.  It's a slightly brighter, thinner sound, so it may be bit fatiguing with brighter headphones.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> For the other amps I've heard, Audo GD's NFB-12 is a DAC/amp combo unit that also has no problem driving most headphones.  It has a very good built-in DAC, and has user adjustable filters so each user can tailor the sound a bit to his or her liking.  Compared to the E7/E9, it's slightly warmer, fuller sounding with a bit more bass.  The DAC portion is a definite upgrade over the E7, the amp section is about on par with the E9.  I think the D2000 might benefit from the warmer fuller sound of the NFB-12, especially if you find the D2000 a bit dry.


 

 I've been looking into this amp especially.  However, I like the "dry" sound of the denons.  My word for it is "clean." "Warm" has never been a good adjective in my book, though I admit my atrios are a bit "warm." 
   
  That said, the audio-gd looks like the best option so far.  Very powerful, very low output impedance.  And a nice dac, too


----------



## dL.

Two weeks in and my E9 makes a bit of static noise when I change the volume. I know this has been documented but 2 weeks and it's like this already? It goes away after I quickly turn the dial a few times. Wondering if I should exchange it or not. Your take?
   
  dL


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It's an issue that pretty much all E9s have. Live with it, or get another amp entirely. Personally, I don't know how often people adjust their volume, but I feel if the static is an issue, you're adjusting way too much, lol.

edit: That sounded mean. I didn't mean make it sound like that.


----------



## scannon18

Yea I considered the static thing a tradeoff for the price/performance of the E9.
   
  Doesn't bother me but I can't really call the static "pleasant"


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> I've been looking into this amp especially.  However, I like the "dry" sound of the denons.  My word for it is "clean." "Warm" has never been a good adjective in my book, though I admit my atrios are a bit "warm."
> 
> That said, the audio-gd looks like the best option so far.  Very powerful, very low output impedance.  And a nice dac, too


 


  If you do decide to get the NFB-12, go for the 12.1 which has the DAC filter switching options in the front panel, as opposed to having to open the casing to change them.


----------



## scannon18

digital-pride said:


> If you do decide to get the NFB-12, go for the 12.1 which has the DAC filter switching options in the front panel, as opposed to having to open the casing to change them.




Yes I saw this but am not sure what this means or if this is a benefit I will take advantage of. Can someone enlighten me as to why this is a good optionto have?


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> Yes I saw this but am not sure what this means or if this is a benefit I will take advantage of. Can someone enlighten me as to why this is a good optionto have?


 


  It's just a much easier and convenient way to change the DAC's various filter settings.  With the standard NFB-12, one has to unscrew and open the top of the amp case to change the filters.  The jumpers used to change the filters were very small, so one needs to careful not use too much force when putting the jumpers, or risk damaging the leads they go on.  Here's a picture example:
 
   
  The picture on the left is a standard unit, the filter change section is highlighted in the red rectangle.  The image on the right is of the new 12.1 unit.


----------



## scannon18

Oooh I see. Well this will be a good feature to have as my audiophile-ism develops. Thanks for explaining


----------



## AyeVeeN

I've had bad luck on two in a row.. don't know if I'll go for a third cause it seems like QC issues.
   
  First one: power was faulty; required me to push down on the jack / cord in order for it to turn on, so it had to be angled.
   
  Second one (the one I just got): worked great for a few hours, now the pre-out is screwed up. Plugging it in fully = only right side, plugging in partially = only left side, in between fully and partially = both. Looks like this one is going back too.
   
  Edit: Nvm on the second one.. was conflicting w/ my Xonar DG in headphone mode. 3.5mm jacks are extremely flimsy though. I'm putting blu-tak around the jacks so they dont move around..


----------



## dL.

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> It's an issue that pretty much all E9s have. Live with it, or get another amp entirely. Personally, I don't know how often people adjust their volume, but I feel if the static is an issue, you're adjusting way too much, lol.
> edit: That sounded mean. I didn't mean make it sound like that.


 
   
  No worries! It's funny not every song produces the static. Only the more prone static crappier quality songs exhibit that.
   
  dL


----------



## dL.

Noob question for you guys!
   
  For the manual, it describes that you need a "MINI HIFI AMPLIFIER" to before connecting to the Passive speakers. I thought the E9 is an amplifier already. I am kind of confused. Can someone care to explain? And also what amplifier do you guys recommend to connect to a passive speaker?
   
  dL


----------



## Riku540

While I don't know nearly as much about speakers, the E9 is made for headphones. Since passive speakers do not have their own volume control, this means you can't use the RCA line out from the E9, and the 3.5mm out may not have enough power to drive your speakers properly, or might not even be compatible at all depending on the way they connect (see second photo).
   
  FiiO sells such an amp for passive speakers: The A1.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





dl. said:


> Noob question for you guys!
> 
> For the manual, it describes that you need a "MINI HIFI AMPLIFIER" to before connecting to the Passive speakers. I thought the E9 is an amplifier already. I am kind of confused. Can someone care to explain? And also what amplifier do you guys recommend to connect to a passive speaker?
> 
> dL


 


  Passive speakers require significantly more power than the E9 or any headphone amp can provide.  You'll need a power or speaker amp.  Fiio has the A1 which is designed to power passive speakers.


----------



## tme110

yea, you need a speaker amp for speakers.  I wouldn't worry too much about what amp to connect to the e9 - I'd just get whatever normal amp/stereo/home theater system you'd want and then connect the e9 to it.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Passive speakers require significantly more power than the E9 or any headphone amp can provide.  You'll need a power or speaker amp.  Fiio has the A1 which is designed to power passive speakers.


 


  About how well can the A1 power speakers?  I saw it and was skeptical, looks tiny but speakers I suppose are more efficient these days
   
  EDIT: wow, just saw the info following the above link.  14w per channel. . .  I'm not really a speaker guy but that sounds like pretty tiny speakers and no sub to me


----------



## jono454

Hey everyone, just a quick question.
   
  If i have a Fiio e9 (just the e9), and i connect my cowon s9 via mini to mini to the e9 and use my K702s, would that essentially be double amping?
   
  Cowon s9-->3.5 to 3.5-->Fiio e9-->k702


----------



## Digital-Pride

Yes, but Cowon's media players generally have very clean(sonic wise) outputs, so that's not a bad setup.


----------



## tme110

If you're not using a line-out then your double amping.
  
  Quote: 





jono454 said:


> Hey everyone, just a quick question.
> 
> If i have a Fiio e9 (just the e9), and i connect my cowon s9 via mini to mini to the e9 and use my K702s, would that essentially be double amping?
> 
> Cowon s9-->3.5 to 3.5-->Fiio e9-->k702


----------



## tme110

Which is why it's best to just get what ever normal speak amp you want and then add the e9 to it.  Or use active speakers where the e9 works like a camp.
  
  Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> About how well can the A1 power speakers?  I saw it and was skeptical, looks tiny but speakers I suppose are more efficient these days
> 
> EDIT: wow, just saw the info following the above link.  14w per channel. . .  I'm not really a speaker guy but that sounds like pretty tiny speakers and no sub to me


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

tme110 said:


> If you're not using a line-out then your double amping.





jono454 said:


> Hey everyone, just a quick question.
> 
> If i have a Fiio e9 (just the e9), and i connect my cowon s9 via mini to mini to the e9 and use my K702s, would that essentially be double amping?
> 
> Cowon s9-->3.5 to 3.5-->Fiio e9-->k702




Yes, you're double amping. The S9 doesn't have a line out, unfortunately. But your K702 would still benefit from the E9. Assuming the S9 has a good clean amp portion, then you wouldn't notice a huge difference with the line out vs double amping.


----------



## jono454

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Yes, you're double amping. The S9 doesn't have a line out, unfortunately. But your K702 would still benefit from the E9. Assuming the S9 has a good clean amp portion, then you wouldn't notice a huge difference with the line out vs double amping.


 


  Yea i have a proper setup now and the difference is very minor but still an improvement over double amping. Thanks for the responses =).


----------



## TheChosen0ne

Hey bros when I plug in my old headphones(Klipsch Image One) to the E9 amp only, it doesn't give all the sounds that I hear when I plug them in directly to my computer with on board audio.  I wanna compare my old headphones to my new headphones which is the HD600.  Would having a DAC help at all?  I decided to get only the E9 for now and wait until the E17 goes to Amazon.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





thechosen0ne said:


> Hey bros when I plug in my old headphones(Klipsch Image One) to the E9 amp only, it doesn't give all the sounds that I hear when I plug them in directly to my computer with on board audio.  I wanna compare my old headphones to my new headphones which is the HD600.  Would having a DAC help at all?  I decided to get only the E9 for now and wait until the E17 goes to Amazon.


 


  Hmm, I'm guessing you have your E9 connected your PC's headphone out?  If so, you could be hearing the noise and static of your PC's headphone out amplified.  An external DAC would absolutely help in your case.  The E17 or the E10 would be excellent options.


----------



## Shogunner

So I have a Xonar_DG, and I'm using it with my Sennheiser 558's (I also use ATH-M50's), and it's fine, but it's a bit low on volume. I'm using my Fiio E6 right now and it's doing just fine at solving that problem. Is there any reason I should shell out 200 bucks for an E7/E9 combo? I like my sound card and have a good audio interface, so I dunno, I'm confused by all this AMP/DAC stuff seeing as I'm new to audio.


----------



## scannon18

shogunner said:


> So I have a Xonar_DG, and I'm using it with my Sennheiser 558's (I also use ATH-M50's), and it's fine, but it's a bit low on volume. I'm using my Fiio E6 right now and it's doing just fine at solving that problem. Is there any reason I should shell out 200 bucks for an E7/E9 combo? I like my sound card and have a good audio interface, so I dunno, I'm confused by all this AMP/DAC stuff seeing as I'm new to audio.




If you like what you are hearing I see no reason to buy anything.


----------



## Shogunner

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> If you like what you are hearing I see no reason to buy anything.


 


  I dunno, maybe my headphones aren't being utilized to their full potential?


----------



## blackmoly

i don't encounter static noise on my yamaha orthos but i do hear static on my customs/ 32ohm headphones. i didn't check what vol pot does the e9 have, i assume its an 8-pin alps. a replacement pot of the same size and of much better quality would likely solve the static noise.


----------



## scannon18

shogunner said:


> I dunno, maybe my headphones aren't being utilized to their full potential?




As i understand it neither of those phones are particularly demanding. When you are thinking about spending two bills please realize that new headphones will be a far greater change in sound than an upgraded amp. The e6 really should be enough for those phones . However, I will admit that i have not actually heard either.


----------



## Shogunner

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> As i understand it neither of those phones are particularly demanding. When you are thinking about spending two bills please realize that new headphones will be a far greater change in sound than an upgraded amp. The e6 really should be enough for those phones . However, I will admit that i have not actually heard either.


 
  I just found the amp settings in the XONAR_DG drivers, I don't even need the E6 now lol. Thanks for explaining that though, from what I read some people make it seem like without an amazing amp you're just wasting money. Glad to know that's not truly the case.


----------



## scannon18

does anyone think this amp sounds better on high gain than low gain?  I'm pretty sure the sq difference is attributable to volume and nothing else but wondering what the communities opinion is


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> does anyone think this amp sounds better on high gain than low gain?  I'm pretty sure the sq difference is attributable to volume and nothing else but wondering what the communities opinion is


 


  I think it depends on the headphone. When I had the HD650, high gain sounded noticeably more dynamic with better bass punch and depth.


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> I think it depends on the headphone. When I had the HD650, high gain sounded noticeably more dynamic with better bass punch and depth.


 
  NwAvGuy says you should use the lowest gain possible.  Is this for purposes of limiting distortion?


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> NwAvGuy says you should use the lowest gain possible.  Is this for purposes of limiting distortion?


 

 Yes, if the gain switch changes a negative feedback loop in the amplifier, then lower gain results in lower noise and distortion. But it should not sound much different either way.


----------



## scannon18

stv014 said:


> Yes, if the gain switch changes a negative feedback loop in the amplifier, then lower gain results in lower noise and distortion. But it should not sound much different either way.




Is this the situation for the E9?


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> Is this the situation for the E9?


 

 I do not have the schematics of the E9, but the other possibility is that it is a simple voltage divider in the low gain mode. In either case, there is not likely to be any real benefit from using high gain, unless you cannot get high enough volume with low gain.


----------



## tme110

of course with high gain, you are putting less in the signal path which sounds better to me.  I highly doubt there is any actual difference though and IMO anyone stating a difference is falling victim to the impossibility of matching the exact volume for comparison.  The only effect is where the volume knob is.


----------



## dL.

Can someone clarify and test this for me?
   
  If you plug your speaker to the RCA Line Out of the E9, does it make tiny static noise that is replicating the lower frequency of the song when the headphone jack is plugged in? Essentially I am noticing a leak in signal, only the lower frequency because the speaker is buzzing and making static noise in a pattern that is the same as the bass. The 3.5mm Preout is fine so I know it's not my speaker nor any interference.
   
  dL


----------



## scannon18

dl. said:


> Can someone clarify and test this for me?
> 
> If you plug your speaker to the RCA Line Out of the E9, does it make tiny static noise that is replicating the lower frequency of the song when the headphone jack is plugged in? Essentially I am noticing a leak in signal, only the lower frequency because the speaker is buzzing and making static noise in a pattern that is the same as the bass. The 3.5mm Preout is fine so I know it's not my speaker nor any interference.
> 
> dL




No, haven't noticed anything like that. Apparently the wiring is hit or miss on these


----------



## clarknova

Don't the HD650's have different power hungry requirements though? I notice much more dynamic punch to music/movies/games when its switched to 600Ohm gain versus 300Ohm. I think for many headphones the proper setting is always going to be the best overall but in the case of the HD650's more power for demanding parts of audio being pumped through it seem to benefit it more than hinder it.


----------



## RAZRr1275

for the k702 should gain be on or off?


----------



## Allforheather

Quote: 





razrr1275 said:


> for the k702 should gain be on or off?


 


  the e9 sounds better at high gain for some weird reason, since normally it should be the other way around.


----------



## brokenthumb

Has anyone had problems with the Music Streamer II and the E9?  I am thinking about buying the HRT MS II to replace my E7 as a DAC.  Will the 2.25 Vrms of the MS II cause problems?
   
  I searched this thread with only a couple of mentions of the HRT MS II+


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Has anyone had problems with the Music Streamer II and the E9?  I am thinking about buying the HRT MS II to replace my E7 as a DAC.  Will the 2.25 Vrms of the MS II cause problems?
> 
> I searched this thread with only a couple of mentions of the HRT MS II+


 


  Where are all these queries about issues with the MSII/E9 coming from ? Yes, the MSII puts out gobs of analog power, but thats a *good* thing. I think Voldemort may have mentioned to someone in his E9 review that the MSII might pose a problem, and suddenly people are PMing me for 'answers'.
   
  Here is my answer : if you intend using the E9 with sensitive IEMs, thing twice - the output impedance of the amp may be an issue. If you have problems with an MSII/E9 combination, I believe* it has little to do with your amp.*  I have hundreds, if not thousands of hours on this combination and the only issues I have had have emanated from 64-bit Win7 - others claim to have no such issues. All I know is that if I reboot into Linux I have no problems whatsoever - no clipping, no noise, nothing but the musical enjoyment I paid for. 
   
  Inevitably, someone will tell you that 2,25 Vrms will overload the E9, or that you need to_ roll opamps and buffers while standing in a pentagram_ etc - I have yet to encounter a single such tech wizard who actually owns this combination. *I do, and it makes me happy* - by all means get other opinions, but for me this is a *non-issue*. 
   
  Spend long enough on Head-Fi and it quickly becomes apparent that a single comment from someone is prone to being cast in stone as 'accepted wisdom'. The whole output impedance thing got blown out of proportion and few people stopped to ask themselves whether this would be an issue with their cans. If the E9 is messing with the frequency curve on any of my cans, I have just the thing to check that - my very own Objective2. If I cant hear a significant difference between the two, guess what - I dont care what is happening on a D-Scope.


----------



## brokenthumb

Thanks for the reply.  I'm running 64-Bit Win 7 but I think I'll still give it a try.


----------



## Makiah S

Very nice reviews, I was unsure how the e7 e9 combo worked but I think I understand it now. I may get it when I have high Impedance headphones to drive ^^


----------



## scannon18

Does anybody know what class-type of amp the E9 is?  Class A, D. . . ?


----------



## clarknova

Good question but I will go out on a limb and say its not class A.


----------



## estreeter

I'm confident that its Class A/B. Mine never even gets warm, much less hot, but their is plenty of room between the electronics and  the casing. Compare that to Schiit amps - Class A amps run hot and thats just a fact of life.


----------



## scannon18

How many classes of amps are there?


----------



## estreeter

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplifier
   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_amplifier
   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_amplifier#Power_amplifier_classes
   
  In my brief time on Head-Fi, I've only seen Class A, Class AB and Class D used for headphone or speaker amps, but I rarely pore over spec sheets. The key is to understand what the pros and cons are if you are contemplating something other than AB, and to accept that every design topology has its critics and its zealots. Be especially wary of marketing copy which would have you believe that a 'digital amp' is inherently superior to everything else.  
   
  Implementation is* everything*.


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Has anyone had problems with the Music Streamer II and the E9?  I am thinking about buying the HRT MS II to replace my E7 as a DAC.  Will the 2.25 Vrms of the MS II cause problems?


 

 The E9 clips at about 2.1 Vrms input voltage, so it may indeed have some problems with the Music Streamer II. You may need to use digital volume control to attenuate the signal by at least 1 dB to avoid clipping.


----------



## tme110

That's not an issue I've ever run across
  
  Quote: 





stv014 said:


> The E9 clips at about 2.1 Vrms input voltage, so it may indeed have some problems with the Music Streamer II. You may need to use digital volume control to attenuate the signal by at least 1 dB to avoid clipping.


----------



## papaholmz

Ok, so I've been lurking around Head-Fi for a few months now, reading mostly about head phones and I finally decided on the Ultrasone HFI-580's. I've had them for a few weeks now and I love them. But now I'm becoming keenly aware of how underwhelming an iPhone is as a source. So I've been reading about desktop amps and dac's and I think I've settled on the Fiio E9/E17 combo. But before I actually go buy them, I wanted to run a few things by the geniuses of the Head-Fi forums. I do most of my music listening (mostly symphonic metal) at work with my iPhone (can't use my work computer for music). Currently I just plug my 580's directly into my iPhone. Here are my questions...
   
  1) Can I do this... iPhone --> E9/E17 --> 580's without having to have anything plugged into my computer?
  2) Do I need one of the Fiio LOD cables to achieve what I'm trying to do?
  3) By using the setup listed above, will the E17 work all the time without having to be "charged?" In other words, does it run off the A/C power of the E9 or a battery that has to be charged?
  4) I may also be getting some earbuds, possibly the Yuin PK2's for now... would this be a good setup for those as well as the 580's?
   
  Thanks in advance for your answers. Some of my questions may have already been answered in this thread, and I did do some searching before posting, but I don't really have the time to read all 83 pages of this thread.
   
  -papaholmz


----------



## HK-47

Quote: 





papaholmz said:


> Ok, so I've been lurking around Head-Fi for a few months now, reading mostly about head phones and I finally decided on the Ultrasone HFI-580's. I've had them for a few weeks now and I love them. But now I'm becoming keenly aware of how underwhelming an iPhone is as a source. So I've been reading about desktop amps and dac's and I think I've settled on the Fiio E9/E17 combo. But before I actually go buy them, I wanted to run a few things by the geniuses of the Head-Fi forums. I do most of my music listening (mostly symphonic metal) at work with my iPhone (can't use my work computer for music). Currently I just plug my 580's directly into my iPhone. Here are my questions...
> 
> 1) Can I do this... iPhone --> E9/E17 --> 580's without having to have anything plugged into my computer?
> 2) Do I need one of the Fiio LOD cables to achieve what I'm trying to do?
> ...


 
   
  If you're going with a desktop setup using the iPhone as the source, you don't need the E17. Better yet, get an E9i instead. It's the same amp, but has an Apple LOD instead of the usual FiiO dock so you can dock your iPhone directly to into it.
  1) iPhone --> E9/E9i without a computer will work.
  2) Any standard iDevice LOD to mini plug will work. You don't need one if you get the E9i.
  3) You don't need the E17 for this setup. That said it will charge off the USB connection (not the AC adapter) of the E9. I'm not sure if an E9i will charge your iPhone though.
  4) Sorry, haven't heard the PK2, but in general most earbuds/IEMs should be fine straight out of the iPhone headphone out. The E9 has way too much gain for IEMs/earbuds in my experience -- it leaves only a very small usable range on the volume knob, even at low gain.


----------



## papaholmz

Thanks for the response. What I'm trying to do is bypass the iPhone's DAC, and correct me if I'm wrong, but the E9i doesn't have a DAC. So with the E9i all I would be doing is amplifying something that has already been processed poorly by the iPhone's crappy DAC. So my next question would be this... Is there a way to bypass the iPhone's DAC, use another DAC in its place, and amplify the signal without having to have something that must be connected to a computer or something that needs a battery to operate (like Fiio's portable amp/DAC devices)?

Thanks,
papaholmz


----------



## HK-47

Quote: 





papaholmz said:


> Thanks for the response. What I'm trying to do is bypass the iPhone's DAC, and correct me if I'm wrong, but the E9i doesn't have a DAC. So with the E9i all I would be doing is amplifying something that has already been processed poorly by the iPhone's crappy DAC. So my next question would be this... Is there a way to bypass the iPhone's DAC, use another DAC in its place, and amplify the signal without having to have something that must be connected to a computer or something that needs a battery to operate (like Fiio's portable amp/DAC devices)?
> Thanks,
> papaholmz


 
   
  Running an LOD to an E7/E17 would do the same thing. You'll still use the iPhone DAC. To bypass it, you need something like the HRT iStreamer or the NuForce Icon iDo. I'm not sure if there's a cheaper alternative out there.


----------



## scannon18

The cheapest option I know of is to stream via wifi an iPhone to an apple TV ($100) and run an optical connection out to a dac.
   
  The iStreamer looks cool but is not portable, which is disappointing.


----------



## papaholmz

Thanks so much for the replies. It looks like the NuForce Icon iDo is what I am looking for.
   
  -papaholmz


----------



## Bee inthe Attic

For those knowledgeable about the E9/E9i, can I use it as a pre-amp into my Little Dot I+ hybrid amp?
   
  My chain will be:
   
  MacbookPro> Fiio E10> FiioE9i (using the E9i Pre-Output) >Little Dot I+


----------



## tme110

it does have a pre out but why are you trying to do that?


----------



## Bee inthe Attic

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> it does have a pre out but why are you trying to do that?


 
   
  I listen to my music from my laptop, using my USB DAC (fiio e10).
  The e10's output already has a splitter in it going to the e9 and my desktop speakers.
  How else would I listen through the Little Dot from my laptop?? (short of getting a 3-way splitter, which I can't find and likely will degrade the sound).
   
  Any suggestions?


----------



## tme110

You don't want to use a pre out to the little dot - you want to use a line out which it also has.  I'd use the pre-out to go to your (I'm assuming) self-powered speakers.


----------



## Bee inthe Attic

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> You don't want to use a pre out to the little dot - you want to use a line out which it also has.  I'd use the pre-out to go to your (I'm assuming) self-powered speakers.


 
   
  My setup is a bit complicated, but here it is:
   
  MacbookPro> Fiio E10 (E10's output using a splitter to a. & b.)
  a. to self-powered desktop speakers
  b. to Fiio E9
   
  ...then the E9 has two outputs:
  1. output to Sony receiver which is powering my larger/better speakers (so I can play my laptop music on these)
  2. pre-output to Little Dot
   
   
  Is there something I should change here? I'm just starting out and not quite sure what works best.
   
  Also, the reason I run the small self-powered speakers from the E10's output (using a splitter), is so that I don't have to power on the E9 each time to use them.
  Are you suggesting I switch the Little Dot to the E9's output, and the Sony receiver to the pre-output?
   
  Thanks for the help


----------



## wje

Quote: 





papaholmz said:


> _*... Is there a way to bypass the iPhone's DAC, use another DAC in its place,*_ and amplify the signal without having to have something that must be connected to a computer or something that needs a battery to operate (like Fiio's portable amp/DAC devices)?


 
   
  From my readings, it's essentially impossible to bypass the standard Apple DAC, even when using a LOD cable.  Apparently, Apple has their equipment so locked down, it makes it hard for using such a device when compared to other devices, which would allow bypassing the internal DAC and providing just a straight digital signal on the output.
   
  If I'm wrong in what I've indicated regarding the limitations on controlling the Apple output and bypassing their built-in DAC, please do correct me.  I'm just relaying information that I've read and how I've understood their operation.


----------



## tme110

Quote: 





wje said:


> From my readings, it's essentially impossible to bypass the standard Apple DAC, even when using a LOD cable.  Apparently, Apple has their equipment so locked down, it makes it hard for using such a device when compared to other devices, which would allow bypassing the internal DAC and providing just a straight digital signal on the output.
> 
> If I'm wrong in what I've indicated regarding the limitations on controlling the Apple output and bypassing their built-in DAC, please do correct me.  I'm just relaying information that I've read and how I've understood their operation.


 

 I think this question wasn't initially answered because it's the single most asked question on head-fi.  You normally can't bypass an apple DAC unless you get a special apple compliant chip that the developer paid for use of that chip that's needed, like the iPure, or iStreamer, or iWadia, or the new peachtree devices, etc


----------



## tme110

Quote: 





bee inthe attic said:


> My setup is a bit complicated, but here it is:
> 
> MacbookPro> Fiio E10 (E10's output using a splitter to a. & b.)
> a. to self-powered desktop speakers
> ...


 

 It seems like there should be a simple solution but it hasn't popped into my head yet.


----------



## Bee inthe Attic

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> It seems like there should be a simple solution but it hasn't popped into my head yet.


 
  if you figure it out, please let me know.
   
   
  ...is there a *Fiio rep* on this board that could help me??


----------



## borizm

FiiO E9 is AB class amplifier as 99.9% amplifier on the market [AB works as A with a very small output currents].
  Output is based on Texas Instruments TPA6102 integrated circuit, which use flying capacitor pump to generate negative voltage to avoid decoupling output capacitors - TI calls it "Direct Path". TPA6102 it's not a bad IC, and should have sufficient current for power even 32 ohm headphones with typical sensitivity, but FiiO E9 is not a good implementation of TPA6102.
  My friend enjoys modified by me FiiO E9 with his AKG K702 (62 ohm) and Philips SHP9000 (32 ohm) and AKG K260 (600 ohm) and appreciates it almost as much as very decent A class amplifier, but stock FiiO E9 was truly unlistenable.
   
  FiiO E9 has overcomplicated design [too much low quality op-amps], while FiiO E11 is (probably) only a one decent AD8397 op-amp with a volume control and chassis.


----------



## FCO2013

Does anybody know if you can connect a portable media player (like my phone or ipod) to the E9 usuing the line in and the 3.5mm interconnect cable that comes with most fiio amps?


----------



## tme110

If you're connecting 2 analog 3.5 mm connections, which you appear to be, then a 3.5mm interconnect would work. It would be better to get a LOD though.


----------



## griff2

Quote: 





borizm said:


> FiiO E9 is AB class amplifier as 99.9% amplifier on the market [AB works as A with a very small output currents].
> Output is based on Texas Instruments TPA6102 integrated circuit, which use flying capacitor pump to generate negative voltage to avoid decoupling output capacitors - TI calls it "Direct Path". TPA6102 it's not a bad IC, and should have sufficient current for power even 32 ohm headphones with typical sensitivity, but FiiO E9 is not a good implementation of TPA6102.
> My friend enjoys modified by me FiiO E9 with his AKG K702 (62 ohm) and Philips SHP9000 (32 ohm) and AKG K260 (600 ohm) and appreciates it almost as much as very decent A class amplifier, but stock FiiO E9 was truly unlistenable.
> 
> FiiO E9 has overcomplicated design [too much low quality op-amps], while FiiO E11 is (probably) only a one decent AD8397 op-amp with a volume control and chassis.


 
  I think the E11 sounds MUCH better than the E9 WRT PRAT; to me the E9 sucks the life out of the music.  What modifications did your friend make to the E9?


----------



## griff2

Quote: 





griff2 said:


> I think the E11 sounds MUCH better than the E9 WRT PRAT; to me the E9 sucks the life out of the music.  What modifications did your friend make to the E9?


 
  Or rather, what modifications did you make to your friends amplifier.


----------



## borizm

Quote: 





griff2 said:


> Or rather, what modifications did you make to your friends amplifier.


 
  Finally, somebody hears and says it too. Thanks!
   
  To make FiiO E9 something more than another electronic piece of garbage, not worth a time and money of any audiophile, first, I had to unsolder volume control mini PCB (very time consuming, not necessary task!!!), to be able to remove main PCB, because somebody (idiot? or for the purpose?) solder internal socket in wrong side of mini PCB of docking station, blocking further disassembling, and correct the situation to be able to remove main PCB freely in the future (I had swapped the place where this connector is: it was at docking station mini PCB, and I have put it on the main PCB).
   
  Second I have to unsolder all three OPA2134, and place DIP-8 sockets. Two op-amps are required to work, third is for line-out (I think).
  I've try few op-amps, always having two pieces of the same type. I think OPA2132 was the best (controlled bass, transient, but with not very clear highs) and OPA2107 (not so beat-precise but with clear, tube-like highs) was nice also, but I haven't at that moment LT1028, AD797, AD825, Intersil ISL55002, LT1358 which each one is even better for my ears, and other great (like OPA2111, OPA2228, OPA2227, LT1355), which I still don't have.
   
  Stock OPA2134 was technical and totally soundless/"musicless", LE4562 was "only" lifeless, LME49860 little less lifeless, not too convincing also, but much better than OPA2134.


----------



## Theblatt

Hey all,
   
  I don't see this covered anywhere, though the topic is definitely broached.  I just got the E17 and E09 combo.  It's cool, EXCEPT I have rockit speakers, which are self powered professional studio monitors with independent volume on the back of each speaker.  Someone references this in the thread, but no one really confronts the painfully obvious issue that when i listen to the headphones, the speakers are still on??
   
  Why does this unit not have a switch to kill the line/pre-out??
   
  Do I have to return this combo?  It seems hard to believe there could be such a HUGE design flaw?  How are others dealing with using speakers and headphones--since there doesn't appear to be any kind of switch?


----------



## Bee inthe Attic

Quote: 





theblatt said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I don't see this covered anywhere, though the topic is definitely broached.  I just got the E17 and E09 combo.  It's cool, EXCEPT I have rockit speakers, which are self powered professional studio monitors with independent volume on the back of each speaker.  Someone references this in the thread, but no one really confronts the painfully obvious issue that when i listen to the headphones, the speakers are still on??
> 
> ...


 
   
  when i'm using headphones, i depress the power button on my speakers.
  simple problem, simple solution.


----------



## scannon18

After two years or so of ownership my Fiio E9 is starting to break down.  The hiss we all experience while adjusting the volume is now present much of the time the amp is turned on.  Sometimes I can fiddle with the volume pot to make it stop but as of now I am looking for a new headphone amp.  I was impressed with the quality of the amp for the price when I bought it but I cannot recommend it in terms of long term durability.


----------



## MatsudaMan

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> After two years or so of ownership my Fiio E9 is starting to break down.  The hiss we all experience while adjusting the volume is now present much of the time the amp is turned on.  Sometimes I can fiddle with the volume pot to make it stop but as of now I am looking for a new headphone amp.  I was impressed with the quality of the amp for the price when I bought it but I cannot recommend it in terms of long term durability.


 
  That's what happens to cheap Chinese crap after a just few years.  Next time, it will serve you well to save up a little more and buy something decent, perhaps made by a real person (maybe in this country) who actually cares about the buyer.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





matsudaman said:


> That's what happens to cheap Chinese crap after a just few years.  Next time, it will serve you well to save up a little more and buy something decent, perhaps made by a real person (maybe in this country) who actually cares about the buyer.


 
   
  So says the guy with all that "Chinese built crap" in his profile.
   
  Sounds like a bit of racism to me.
   
  Maybe you should sell your Chinese imac and find a computer 100% built inside the USA. Good luck with that! It's impossible!


----------



## MatsudaMan

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> So says the guy with all that "Chinese built crap" in his profile.
> 
> Sounds like a bit of racism to me.
> 
> Maybe you should sell your Chinese imac and find a computer 100% built inside the USA. Good luck with that! It's impossible!


 
  Indeed, I can't really find an equivalent computer that is handmade and made in this country. So, yes it's impossible!  But it's not with headphone amps!  So what were you trying to say?
   
   Whereas, there a many great audiophile products that are inexpensive and made in this country.  It's not so much a race thing than it is an economics thing....it's cheap to make cheap plasticky products that crap out in a few years.  And this is exactly what is going on with iFiio.  
   
  I've heard countless stories of people who's Fiio products crap out in less than two years.  This should not be acceptable, yet people keep buying this crud because it's so damn cheap.  I've had a Ray Samuels Hornet amp since 2007 and it works absolutely perfectly and I know that it sounds a lot better than these cheap digital amps.


----------



## borizm

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> So says the guy with all that "Chinese built crap" in his profile.
> 
> Sounds like a bit of racism to me.
> 
> Maybe you should sell your Chinese imac and find a computer 100% built inside the USA. Good luck with that! It's impossible!


 

 I think most of the expensive POSIX-compatible (AIX, HP-UX, RHEL) servers and mainframes (AS/400, OS/390) are still built inside the USA.


----------



## sniperwill0

Does the E9 need the E7 to work? Can you plug the E9 into the computer, then plug your headphone into the amp?


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





sniperwill0 said:


> Can you plug the E9 into the computer, then plug your headphone into the amp?


 
   
  Yes, you can use the E9 without the E7.


----------



## will13xo

^ as an amp only. need e7 for dac


----------



## scannon18

Quote: 





matsudaman said:


> That's what happens to cheap Chinese crap after a just few years.  Next time, it will serve you well to save up a little more and buy something decent, perhaps made by a real person (maybe in this country) who actually cares about the buyer.


 
  A little uncalled for.  If you look far back enough in this thread you'll see, upon release, everyone wondered what type of product this would turn out to be.  Some felt that the amp would last a long time because Fiio typically makes good equipment.  My E7 is still running perfectly. I reported my experience to lend evidence that the E9 is not as durable.
   
  And the "real person"comment should have gotten you banned by now, in my opinion.


----------



## sniperwill0

does my laptop sound card serve as the dac?


----------



## borizm

Quote: 





sniperwill0 said:


> does my laptop sound card serve as the dac?


 

 Every sound card has a DAC build-in in a matter of fact.
  In top sound cards (ESI Juli@, ESI Prodigy, Asus Xonar, but almost none from Creative) these DACs are quite good.


----------



## Bombaman

May i ask aigain the question if the Fiio should be on High or low Gain? I use dt 880s ( 600 ohm)
   
  I


----------



## Bombaman

Ok i read that it should be on High gain to get the volume control between 9-12 a clock.
   
  BTW: I am using the fiio E9K/e17 together. Are there any differences compared to the e9/e7?


----------



## MatsudaMan

Quote: 





scannon18 said:


> A little uncalled for.  If you look far back enough in this thread you'll see, upon release, everyone wondered what type of product this would turn out to be.  Some felt that the amp would last a long time because Fiio typically makes good equipment.  My E7 is still running perfectly. I reported my experience to lend evidence that the E9 is not as durable.
> 
> And the "real person"comment should have gotten you banned by now, in my opinion.


 
  Real person, meaning an individual or small business, not an assembly line of cheap Chinese labor in some unknown factory in Xuan Zhang that takes jobs away from hard working audio builders who actually make amazing productst by hand.  I have many Chinese friends, close friends who agree with me that they have terrible labor standards in their country.  People freaking commit suicide at Foxcon (the factory in China that makes ipads/iphones/ipods) because the condition suck so bad and they get paid so little.  They get paid like 15 cents/hr to make your crappy Fiio that you by for 80 bucks that probably cost 5 bucks to make.  There are many individual makers out there who actually hand make awesome products for you to buy and personally stand behind that will last a lifetime.


----------



## borizm

Quote: 





matsudaman said:


> Real person, meaning an individual or small business, not an assembly line of cheap Chinese labor in some unknown factory in Xuan Zhang that takes jobs away from hard working audio builders who actually make amazing productst by hand.  I have many Chinese friends, close friends who agree with me that they have terrible labor standards in their country.  People freaking commit suicide at Foxcon (the factory in China that makes ipads/iphones/ipods) because the condition suck so bad and they get paid so little.  They get paid like 15 cents/hr to make your crappy Fiio that you by for 80 bucks that probably cost 5 bucks to make.  There are many individual makers out there who actually hand make awesome products for you to buy and personally stand behind that will last a lifetime.


 

 True.
  Mass production of that kind, which main mission is to mock mindlessly high quality products, slowly kills small business (I mean small audiophile companies). In the world of audio it's nothing good for us consumers, because there is no real competition of good products, but only a lot of cheap and low quality, and very small of more expensive decent products which are unable to support further development of newer in these small companies.


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





borizm said:


> True.
> Mass production of that kind, which main mission is to mock mindlessly high quality products, slowly kills small business (I mean small audiophile companies). In the world of audio it's nothing good for us consumers, because there is no real competition of good products, but only a lot of cheap and low quality, and very small of more expensive decent products which are unable to support further development of newer in these small companies.


 
   
   
  NOT true. Thats like saying "Damn Chevrolet, they keep making cheap mass produced cars, nobody will buy our Bentleys anymore!".
   
  Very expensive products will always find their costumers, regardless of how many cheap products there are on the market, if not for any other reason, then because of sheer ignorance and greed.
   
  Now, about Fiio E9 and similar examples.... Lets say a cheap $100 amplifier outperforms a more expensive $300 amplifier, then what are we talking about?  We're talking about a certain product being overpriced. Another example: JDS O2 outperforms many amps that are on the market and cost 3-4 times more. In order to justify that price, the manufacturer of that more expensive product will have to step up their game and make a better one, improve it...in the end, customer benefits.
   
  In the low end of the things, lets say there are many cheap products competing at about the same price.  They too will have to fight between each other, since the only thing separating them is performance, they will have to step up and say "ok, we're better than those other guys, lets make people will buy our amp".  And so on.  Its a circle in which a customer will almost always gain. Now, as for working conditions in those mass production factories, thats a different story.  If you would rather buy a 1000$ product that costs 50$ to build, instead of a 150$ product that costs 50$ to build, its your personal choice, but saying that its bad that all these big companies are making cheap, well made, great performing products, is just wrong.


----------



## Bombaman

Guys i would really apprecciate your help with this question.
   
  I use the Fiio e9k/e17 combo.
   
  Now in the e 17 Settings i can choose:  32- 96 khz. Should i able all?
   
  In the advanced settings i can choose a standardformat ; 2 Channel 16 bit 32-96 khz and  24 bit 32-96 khz. Which option should i use?
  
  Considering that the Fiio via USb goes only up to 96khz, is it ok to listen to 192khz mastered music?


----------



## MightyChimp

I want to ugprade to a MJOLNIR from my E09k but right now i don't have the money.

 Can you lilly pad a pair of these E09ks? Like plug one in as a preamp to the main one. Would that do anything helpful?


----------



## ACDOAN

I have a question that is similar to Papahomz...I have a E9/E7 combo but I prefer the AE D1 with my IMac. How can I use the E9/E7 combo as an amp/DAC with my IPad and ITouch ?

Do I simply need the Apple camera kit for the IPad ? Do I need an USB 3.0 on one end and 2.0 at the other end ? For the Itouch, what can I do?
The LOD for the Itouch has 30 pin connection at one end and USB 2.0 at the other end.


----------



## MatsudaMan

Quote: 





mightychimp said:


> I want to ugprade to a MJOLNIR from my E09k but right now i don't have the money.
> 
> Can you lilly pad a pair of these E09ks? Like plug one in as a preamp to the main one. Would that do anything helpful?


 
  LOL!  That's like saying..."I want to upgrade my Ford Fiesta to a Bently, but I don't have the money.  In the mean time I'm gonna be kickin' in the Fiesta.  Maybe I'll get two of these clunkers and have crap fest!"


----------



## Drixxi

I just wanted to comment on what a good value the E9K has been for me. It packs a serious punch in terms of volume.  Until very recently I was using foobar -> wasapi -> E17 -> E9K -> AKG K701. While the E17 on its own needed to be on some serious gain and high volume to drive the AKGs, the E9K sits at about 9 o'clock for normal listening,  and 10 if I want to listen very loudly.  It also has 0 floor noise.  With no audio playing, the E9K won't make a peep at full volume.  Though I don't have a lot to compare it to, it seems to me to be fantastically neutral.


----------



## SgtHossBoss

Just Received my E09K today after some UN Needed delivery hassle from USPS (they said it was delivered yesterday and it came today, LOL) can't wait to get to this Beauty! My Grado SR-60's could sure use the extra UMPH in my opinion...


----------



## ThaVman

I just got myself a brand new pair of Dt 990's and bought a Asus Xonar Phoebus to go with that. My current Auzentech Bravura died on me so i was in the market for a new soundcard anyway. I was thinking of getting a Fiio E9 to go with that but after some more reading i thought i read that the amp in the phoebus was just about the same as the one in the Fiio E9. Now i am on the fence about getting one cause im not sure if getting one will actually do anything good for my audio. Would getting a E9 improve anything or would i have to get an E7 on top of that to actually notice any difference?


----------



## SgtHossBoss

I'm really enjoying my Fiio E09K Combo with my new Sony MDR-V6 Cans! I prefer the sound quality of the Sony V-6 cans over my Grado's...


----------



## daniel0407

Hi all,
   
  I have a E09k, which I use together with a E017. My current headphones are the sennheiser hd558, 598 and 650. The E09k is for the 650, because the other headphone's impedance is too low for the E09k's output impedance.
   
  So far I am happy with my setup; probably because it is the best system that I have had until now, and I do not have nothing better to compare it with.
   
  The question is, is there any improvement done to the E09k, when compared to the old E09?
   
  Thanks,
  Daniel


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





thavman said:


> I just got myself a brand new pair of Dt 990's and bought a Asus Xonar Phoebus to go with that. My current Auzentech Bravura died on me so i was in the market for a new soundcard anyway. I was thinking of getting a Fiio E9 to go with that but after some more reading i thought i read that the amp in the phoebus was just about the same as the one in the Fiio E9. Now i am on the fence about getting one cause im not sure if getting one will actually do anything good for my audio. Would getting a E9 improve anything or would i have to get an E7 on top of that to actually notice any difference?


 
   
  If the specifications of the Phoebus are to be believed, neither the E7 nor the E9 should be really useful to you. At least for the Essence STX (same headphone amplifier chip as the Phoebus, but I do not know if there are any implementation differences), which I have and tested, the E9 would pretty much just duplicate the built-in amplifier.


----------



## Xenophon

E09K/E17 owner here.  Macbook pro with FLAC files-->Amarra-->USB-->E17/E09K-->BD DT-880's in 600 Ohm.  The setup is certainly cheap but I'm not complaining, it's been serving me well since one year now and drives my Beyers well, plenty of power on tap, even when listening to classical music (large dynamic range).  
   
  As I constantly shift between 2 locations I own 2 cheap desktop amps, one is the FiiO, the other the EHP-O2D Dac/Amp which is in the same price league as the FiiO combo.  Have a slight but definite preference for the EHP.  With my FiiO setup and headphones on but no music and the volume on high you can hear a background hiss.  The same thing when twisting the volume dial.  The EHP is dead quiet.  Also the docking setup with the E17 is nice for people who want to be able to take the E17 only with them but that doesn't play in my case and I find the combo a bit of a pain as far as ease of operation is concerned.
   
  One potentially serious disadvantage of the E09K is that it has an output impedance of 10 Ohm so connecting cans with a <80-100 Ohm impedance is a definite no go.  I listen exclusively to classical music, with the volume on my mac maxed out and amp gain off I usually listen with the dial at 11-12 'o clock, plenty loud enough for me.


----------



## Mr_White

The other E09K thread seems a bit dead and FiiO are impossible to get a reply from it seems! So I'm in need of some help if anyone is kind enough to give it, I'm looking to find out for certain what the specs are on the E09K pre-outs? They don't mention the specs in the manual and all I can seem to find is that they are 0-6v RMS adjustable mentioned on a retailer's website, but that's not confirmed by FiiO anywhere.
   
  Thank you!


----------



## BruceBanner

Bit late to the party. I just got one of these for $50, i had an old E7 i was using also (for pc) so thought what the heck and grabbed an E9.
 WOW. This thing has made everything sound better (im talking better than PC>E7>headphones). Im going the USBDAC route through Win8 PC. Although no bassboost I have easily circumnavigated that issue by either tweaking foobar eq or tinkering the USB settings (u can bass boost from within there).
 Well worth the $50 I paid for it. My E7 is kinda on it's last legs, its screen is kinda buggy now, but after getting this E9, if the E7 failed I'd replace it, that's how good it sounds.

 Oh I'm using Superlux HD 668B cans and actually finally being properly driven xD

 Now to find a mod to make them comfier..


----------



## PTom

I've just got the E9/E7 combo for the HD600. Could someone tell me if my settings are correct:
  
 E7: Max volume, Gain=0
 E9: High Gain
  
 Any other setting I should use?


----------



## mark2410

well there is no such thing as correct settings.
  
 the E7's settings shouldnt make any difference to anything. as for gain, just pick which you prefer but for the 600's you prob do want high


----------



## PTom

Surely if the gain on the E7 is higher than 0, isn't it going to send an amplified signal to the E9?


----------



## BruceBanner

I take it yer going USB DAC route? If so I don't think it matters what settings the E7 is at. Adjusting volume, Bass etc does nothing on my E7 when its docked into E9 via USB DAC. I'm driving Superlux HD668b cans and felt I needed more gain so I have that switched on.


----------



## PTom

Yes it's docked but I can adjust volume using either E7, E9 or my laptop. Also the gain setting on the E7 affects the sound.


----------



## BruceBanner

I'm guessing yer not going usb DAC route like I am, otherwise OS (such as windows 8) volume systems don't work, ONLY volume changes that make effect are the E9 dial (E7 doesn't matter if volume is 1 or 60, likewise the Bass Boost does nothing).
 You haven't specified exactly how yer going about yer inputs and outputs.


----------



## PTom

I've connected the E9 to my laptop (Mac OSX) via USB. I've docked the E7 onto the E9. I've plugged in my HD600 into the E9 via the 6.25 mm headphone out at the front of the E9.


----------



## BruceBanner

And yer telling me that adjusting volume on the E7 actually makes a difference? What about bass boost on the E7, can u hear those incremental differences?
  
 How it works for me (and the initial reviewer so it seems) is that the E7 is necessary for the USB DAC feature of the E9 but is kinda bypassed in terms of features of the E7.

 If yer adjusting volume on yer laptop it must be app specific right? Like I can adjust foobar2000's volume and the changes are applied, but windows volume changes does nothing. It might be different for Apple...


----------



## PTom

I've just tried it using Windows and it's the same as the Mac, I can adjust the volume and gain through the E7.


----------



## PTom

Yup I can also increase the bass boost using the E7. I can increase the volume also using the windows volume icon not just app based.


----------



## Bytor123

Hello there.
 I have E07 docked with E09 connected to PC (Windows 7) with USB; I can adjust gain, volume and EQ via the E07 when it's driving speakers, and when headphones are plugged.
 And when headphones are plugged in to the E09 I can adjust volume with both the E09 and the E07, and EQ on the E07...PC settings say that the E07 is the SPDIF interface in use.
 Sounds good to me...


----------



## BruceBanner

I have to go to work now, will get back to you this evening.
  
 EDIT: Back from work.
  
 This is interesting stuff, I wonder what's going on.

 My E9 is connected via USB to my desktop pc that's running Windows 8. The E7 is docked in the E9 (which is necessary in order for the USB DAC feature to work, for example if im listening to music on foorbar2000 and I undock the E7 it stops all sound etc).
 Headphones are going to the E9 of course (left hand side 3.5mm jack port).
  
 Just switching the E9 on doesn't automatically mean sound comes through the E9, I have to go to 'Sound' found in Control Panel and select 'Speakers - USB Audio DAC' and set as 'Default Device'. (I have other speakers in this area such as desktop and 5.1 surround sound ones which I sometimes use, so I'm used to going in this area and changing).
  
 I can increase Bass etc through this area by clicking on Properties>Enhancements>Bass Boost>Settings and specify what I want there.

 I just double checked and when Im doing all this adjusting the volume or bassboost on the E7 does nothing at all, no effect on playback volume or music.

 Using the logitech multimedia volume keys does nothing (tho i can see the adjustment bar), likewise if I go bottom right hand corner to system tray and adjust volume for Windows 8 there.

 I am left with only two ways to change volume, the dial on E9 or in a music app such as foobar.

 Perhaps u guys can test what happens during playback if when yer headphones are connected to the E9 and yer listening to music on the computer successfully through to yer headphones, pull the E7 out, do you lose sound playback like I do?

 I wonder if there are different E7s or E9's?

*Ahh wait... I think u guys might be using the E09K rather than what I have which is the older version simply E9.*


----------



## Bytor123

Have a good day


----------



## mark2410

so its not giving a line out level?  (to the e9 i mean)
  
 i know its something they were changing for the k that you could use the bass boost option and have it coum through but i didnt realise that it would allow for volume controls too.


----------



## Bytor123

Yes, E09K and E07...


----------



## PTom

brucebanner said:


> I have to go to work now, will get back to you this evening.
> 
> EDIT: Back from work.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah it's E07k and E09k. I tried pulling out the E07k while listening to something and the music stops playing through the headphones.
  
 Like I said, I can control volume, bass, treble, gain etc. via the E07k. Can also adjust volume using laptop and E09k.


----------



## BruceBanner

Ok, u guys just need to be clearer with what models you have before wasting time. This is a *Fiio E9 Review* not E09K and E07K... :/

 Don't write E9 if yer product is E09K...


----------



## AN94Master

What's the country of origin of fiio??


----------



## hd1080ts

The power supply on my E9 has died, any recommendations for a replacement?
  
 Thanks,
  
 J


----------



## mark2410

eek, died, what did you do to it????
  
 hmmm id say fire of an email to the peeps at FiiO and ask them.  trouble with psu's dieing on things they tend to take the rest of a thing down with them.


----------



## Kwangsun

I'm planning on selling my E9. I don't use it at all. In fact, all I do with it is charge my E17 with it. Any one here interested?


----------



## mark2410

kwangsun said:


> I'm planning on selling my E9. I don't use it at all. In fact, all I do with it is charge my E17 with it. Any one here interested?


 
  
 you realise you might be rather better off posting in the for sale forum?


----------



## Kwangsun

I was just thinking about it. Was kind of hoping that someone interested in buying one would check this forum and inquire. But of course I can post it. How much do you think a lightly used one should go for?


----------



## mark2410

oh, not sure.  my general rule is the new price then cut a third off it.


----------



## meowmix4jo

Has anyone tried upgrading capacitors on the E9? I have 47µf and 470µf on hand but not the rest, not sure if it would be worth it.


----------



## mark2410

oooh, if i recall there was a thread one here sometime back where people were modding the E9.  im afraid i cant recall what it was called but maybe have a google and see if it comes up


----------



## Jason Bourne

Is anyone using this as a headphone amp with a Audio Technica LP120 turntable? The turntable has a preamp line out but Im hearing some crackling here and there through my headphone's (Beyerdynamic DT 990) listening to this setup... just wondering if anyone has experience with the exact setup and what your experience has been. Would I gain any benefit by adding a E17 to this setup?


----------



## techpicky

I just saw this now ancient post.  I too have a FiiO E09, and a pair of Yamaha YH-2 headphones. Based on your post I dug my "Vintage" Yamaha cans out of the closet and once again tried them with the E09.  You might want to consider a far less radical approach to portable audio, and invest in some newer headphones that are both better and far more sensitive.
  
 I bought the Yamaha headphones new back in the very early 1980s when I was working at a HiFi audio store.  I bought them even then because they were affordable, but even then not the best.  I just listened to them today, and yeah, there is a good reason they live in a box in the closet.  They don't sound especially good and they are fairly high impedance and inefficient so they require considerably higher Voltage swing than most headphone outputs.  I had a pair way back then too on my bench when I was doing audio service.  I had to drop the resistance of the series resistors to the headphone jack on my bench receiver just to use them. 
  
 Today they are not really that great.  The E09 will drive them modestly well, but could still use more level (that is saying a lot given the E09 can drive just about anything).  I compared them to my Sennheiser HD-595s. The old Yamaha phones were a bit more bass heavy, but overall the HD-595s just blow away the Yamaha phones.  The HD-595s are far more open and airy with far superior imaging.  The bass on the HD-595s is also much tighter.  Overall the Yamaha YH-2 phones sound squashed and muddy.  My Ety ER4Ps are better too, and most definitely more portable as well. 
  
 So, with another set of phones you could definitely get better sound quality, and likely drive them directly from your iPod shown.  As least use something more portable friendly, such as the FiiO E17.
  
 As for the modifications to the E09, I would assert that most of them are not necessary.  The coupling capacitors and other capacitors that really impact audio quality are already ELNA RVO capacitors in the FiiO E09.  The power supply caps are really just fine as is.  Any changes the capacitors would make would be far too subtle to really be able to hear on the Yamaha phones anyway.
  
 You might want to consider listening some headphones.  I realize that after a while you get "used" to the sound of a set of headphones or speakers.  Still, it will only take a few hours or less of listening to some newer, and I would say far better headphones to move on from those "vintage" cans.  You can leave the big box and the extra box of batteries behind too.


----------

